# BOREALIS ESTORIL 300



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just a heads-up .....

Maria over at Borealis seems to be really working overtime these days ! :-d

Fresh after the release, in quick succession, of the Sea Dragon and Scorpionfish, hot on their heels now comes the Estoril 300 !

Named after a beautiful resort town in Portugal, also featured in the Bond movie Casino Royale, this new baby in the pipeline will be a homage to the legendary Seamaster 300, Royal Navy edition of the late 60's.

Still in the early stages of planning, and getting input from forum members, this one is looking pretty good. Looks like Borealis and Maria will have another winner on their hands soon.









Pic borrowed from Borealis Forum

Regards,


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Heads up noted! And agreed that Borealis looks to have another intriguing prospect in the pipe line. Thanks!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Will be watching this one, great size and it looks great!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

This will be my first Borealis. 
I love how all these micros are putting out these great affordable homage pieces while MKii sits on pre-orders. Not a bash just a observation - see Squale/Steinhart Pan Am GMT, all the 6538's out there, and this 
Although this one might squash the Affordables Sm300 project Spectre.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

There's also a 4000m sea dog not sure if that will be too big for me as the sea farer was similar sized


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> There's also a 4000m sea dog not sure if that will be too big for me as the sea farer was similar sized


Yes, I just noticed the 4000m Sea Dog on the FB site, too ! Looks like competition coming for husband Carlos's Poseidon !

Also another Bronzo coming out soon, as well .....

Did I say Maria was working overtime ? :-d :-d :-d

Regards,


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Is anyone aware of a specific time frame for these three models? 

I wonder if there will be multiple pre-orders going on a the same time just like their Sea Dragon and ScorpionFish?

I have to say that Borealis handled those two pre-orders admirably.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

EHV said:


> I wonder if there will be multiple pre-orders going on a the same time just like their Sea Dragon and ScorpionFish?


Looks like there will be multiple pre-orders starting out pretty soon ......

Regards,


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Aint gona lie, i'm feeling this.
Will be following to see how this develops.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Does some one have a picture hey can post up ?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Sea Dog looks extremely nice, but at 44x53x17.5mm is going to be a very large piece. There is no doubt that the company is expanding in good ways and their delivery of products is exemplary. There are some other micros that could take notes, and some established micros that need to get off their duffs and put out some fresh material.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Named after a beautiful resort town in Portugal, also featured in the Bond movie Casino Royale, this new baby in the pipeline will be a homage to the legendary Seamaster 300, Royal Navy edition of the late 60's.
> Regards,


Why not, could be an alternative to the MKII Seamaster 300 homage which will be out of price when/if coming.

But what to think about the other pre-order, the Seadog, which could have been some interest just for the fun of having a micro timepiece deeper than the R***x DeepSea, well this is "again" a Sub-like look. :-(

Plus what more silly than having a Miyota engine with Seiko hands ! :-s


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm definitely in for this one. I've been looking for a SM 300 homage for a LONG time. I had the Precista, but that small crown was just too hard to operate.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Artonthewrist said:


> Does some one have a picture hey can post up ?


Not much more than this is available for the time being. No idea of price yet.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you, I am considering the forth coming MKII version and well this ....


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

It's definitely looking like Borealis wants me to be ruined.
I'll most certainly get this one. The Bronzo and Sea Dog 4000m are also having me quite interested... And I got the Sea Dragon and ScorpionFish this summer... man, that might be 5 watches from them in a year!


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks good.

Sent from my Fire Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Dang. May have to jump on this depending how development goes.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

This is the latest render. My preference is without the underscore.










Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

What size will these be? Has it been announced?


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

poisonwazthecure said:


> What size will these be? Has it been announced?


Not finalize but currently these are the size specs:

- 41.5mm case
- 49mm L2L
- 20mm Lugs

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice!!!....these should sell out quickly!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Updated render with hands and date options.










Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I like it looks like a very curvy sumo style case plus a dial that isn't often seen


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

I like the lug design. Not a fan of the Dial though.


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

For me the renders look nice. Specs so far are promising. 41,5mm/20mm lug/49mm l-t-l/drilled lugs/domed sapphire/3-6-9 dial no date or date/etc.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking good, definitely no underscore on bezel for me. 

Sent from my Fire Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Drilled lugs? Wow has this been confirmed?
I'm going to be all over this one, would have liked it a bit smaller but 41.5 should be manageable, especially considering the case protrudes a bit, so the bezel should be no larger than 40-40.5mm

- not oversized case
- drilled lugs
- no date available
- no fake vintage lume (I HATE that)

We have a winner here


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, the drilled lugs bit is confirmed ! Mainly because, I think, they will be offered on a Nato, with probably mesh as an additional option.

The size is based on the original SM 300.

With the domed sapphire and sapphire bezel insert, this one will look sweet ! The option of date / no date is another definite plus here.

Should be out well before the Mk II version of the SM 300, which is still pretty much on the drawing board, if I'm not mistaken !!!

Regards,


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Liking it so far not a fan of that script font for the "Estoril 300" though. I would say come up with a different font or leave it out all together and maybe just put that on the caseback, I like a cleaner dial


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

secfincorp said:


> Looking good, definitely no underscore on bezel for me.


Thats my opinion too, the orginal SM 300 also has no underscores ...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Yes, the drilled lugs bit is confirmed !
> 
> Should be out well before the Mk II version of the SM 300, which is still pretty much on the drawing board, if I'm not mistaken !!!
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for the drilled lugs confirmation, that's awesome. 
Being faster than MKII on the other hand is not that complicated


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

> With the domed sapphire and *sapphire bezel insert*


The Estoril isn't going to have a ceramic bezel insert like other models?
I'm sniffing around with intrest, but I think that may be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

black watch said:


> The Estoril isn't going to have a ceramic bezel insert like other models?
> I'm sniffing around with intrest, but I think that may be a dealbreaker for me.


Nope, it's got a sapphire bezel insert with lume underneath. It's actually probably going to give a looks more akin to the original Royal Navy SM300, since the vintage piece had an acrylic bezel insert.
To me, it's a very nice thing, not at all a step down from the ceramic...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pakz said:


> It's definitely looking like Borealis wants me to be ruined.
> I'll most certainly get this one. The Bronzo and Sea Dog 4000m are also having me quite interested... And I got the Sea Dragon and ScorpionFish this summer... man, that might be 5 watches from them in a year!


Haha. Yeh me too. Maria is definitely on a roll


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Exactly what i needed as incentive to purchase my first borealis


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Like the look, but feel the minute hand could be a bit wider.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Very sharp... Borealis has impressed recently. Take notes out there you other brands, this is how you give a nod to the past.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

black watch said:


> The Estoril isn't going to have a ceramic bezel insert like other models?
> I'm sniffing around with intrest, but I think that may be a dealbreaker for me.


Since the original SM 300 had an acrylic crystal and acrylic bezel insert, Maria mentioned for logical reasons, the Estoril 300 would have a sapphire insert to be more in keeping with the original aesthetics, where you see the lume through the insert. Makes sense.

Regards,


----------



## cheesey (Jul 10, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> Like the look, but feel the minute hand could be a bit wider.


Yup, minute hand too narrow, make it broader.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking good. Its exciting to see the renders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like this will be my first Borealis pre-order. 

Hmm. How about a dark blue dial/bezel option? Or what that be sacrilegious?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

BigBluefish said:


> Looks like this will be my first Borealis pre-order.
> 
> Hmm. How about a dark blue dial/bezel option? Or what that be sacrilegious?


It's a suggestion that has been made... Will be discussed again, very probably, but later on...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Do we check the Borealis site or here or both to make sure to get in on the pre-orders? 
Just want to be quick about getting in on this. I'm very happy with my other two from these guys.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

CMA22inc said:


> Do we check the Borealis site or here or both to make sure to get in on the pre-orders?
> Just want to be quick about getting in on this. I'm very happy with my other two from these guys.


I would keep checking the Borealis site, or better still, the Borealis forum, for the progress and latest updates.

Things seem to be moving fast on this one .....

Regards,


----------



## stusk1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Been a while since I bought a micro but this ticks all the boxes for me. Avin it!!!


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Named after a beautiful resort town in Portugal, also featured in the Bond movie Casino Royale,


Don't recall it featured in the movie, although it was mentioned in the original book of the same name.

Watch looks nice and well worth considering, especially like the sapphire insert idea.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Haven't bought a new watch for a while but could be in on this one.

Final renders are up...


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

very sharp. Did they post case thickness yet?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice size. I'm leaning towards version a.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Hmmm very nice... A.1 for me!


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

if i take the plunge it will be for option D


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

cb23 said:


> if i take the plunge it will be for option D


Ditto


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I kinda like the idea of the blue as well, as it deviates from the original


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Def. B or D for me


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

C or D for me. Love the big triangle, but I've got that on my PRS-18q. Don't mind the 12. So, either would work for me. Black isn't bad looking, either, but all my other divers are black, so I think I'd go blue. Guess if they sell out, I could always get B. Can't really lose on these. 

Is there a pre-order up yet?


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I dont think the pre-order is up yet or pricing info for that matter. I checked yesterday on the borealis forum though.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Estoril 300


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I love blue. I love big triangle. 90% at least of my watches have a date, and even if I like that, I'm in for a change.

So that will be D.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I dislike date windows, and most of my watches have them, too. So, "no date" for me. 



Pakz said:


> I love blue. I love big triangle. 90% at least of my watches have a date, and even if I like that, I'm in for a change.
> 
> So that will be D.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Makes a lot of sense. Good call.

How does one buy this watch ?


phlabrooy said:


> Since the original SM 300 had an acrylic crystal and acrylic bezel insert, Maria mentioned for logical reasons, the Estoril 300 would have a sapphire insert to be more in keeping with the original aesthetics, where you see the lume through the insert. Makes sense.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the size too. Too many watches have too long L2L these days.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Makes a lot of sense. Good call.
> 
> How does one buy this watch ?


You have to wait for the pre-order to open. That won't happen until the factory finalise costs.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the size too. Too many watches have too long L2L these days.


So right.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Some technical drawings were posted to the borealis forum. Design is pretty much finalized. Preorders haven't started yet.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks. I'll have to wander over to Borealis and take a look.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pre-order is up for those that are interested.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Aaaargh, this and the Spectre project over in f71 at the same time????? My poor wallet. 
So, maybe the black Estoril with Arabic numerals and a blue (if they make the blue) Spectre, both with no date? 
Different dial markers, different lume, different hands, different bezels, different cases, one on a Nato, one on a bracelet. Yup, I need both. 
But the lead time on this is a killer, July '16???


----------



## Fish1856 (Oct 11, 2015)

This lead time is a big disappointment. Granted, I know nothing about running a watch company, but I'm greedy! I will revisit this sometime early next year.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I ended up buying a blue and black dial. Now the wait begins.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll wait until January when the prototypes are ready.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> Aaaargh, this and the Spectre project over in f71 at the same time????? My poor wallet.
> So, maybe the black Estoril with Arabic numerals and a blue (if they make the blue) Spectre, both with no date?
> Different dial markers, different lume, different hands, different bezels, different cases, one on a Nato, one on a bracelet. Yup, I need both.
> But the lead time on this is a killer, July '16???


Different movements too!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't know how you guys do it, I think that estoril blue, Arabic, date, fits the bill, but paying and waiting 6 to 8 months. I just can't do it, I am, unfortunately in no way, built with that bit of patience. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ the preorder will run for another 3 months from what I understand, so lots of time to scrape pennies together. I'm in no rush to throw money at them. I kinda want to see live protos first.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

clouser said:


> I ended up buying a blue and black dial. Now the wait begins.


Me too.:-d

Mine is black/big triangle/no date and blue/no triangle/date.

I think the black model will turn out to be within my expectation. But I am not sure about the blue model, which might not turn out the shade of blue I see in the render.

Just a day prior to ordering the two Estoril, I ordered the Scout Sniper, which I had been eyeing for the past 3 months.

I have never had such a big leap of faith, by buying 3 watches from the same brand, within 24 hours period. Moreover, this is relatively a new micro brand. Also, the wait might be even as long as one year.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm definitely getting one but not committing money 9 months in advance. 
Many things can happen in 9 months, including the creation of human beings. 
That's kind of a timeline I'm not willing to suffer when giving money for a watch. 
It looks amazing and Borealis has proven they come out with astounding value for money, but id rather pay a few bucks more and buy it when it's ready.


----------



## ethebull (Jul 24, 2013)

Love what they've done on this so far. Went ahead and plunked down for a version A. Money spent today will be long forgotten by the time this is available, so it will feel like I got it for half price! That's my silly justification, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

ethebull said:


> Love what they've done on this so far. Went ahead and plunked down for a version A. Money spent today will be long forgotten by the time this is available, so it will feel like I got it for half price! That's my silly justification, and I'm sticking to it.


Thats what it was like for me with the prometheus poseidon. However, second time around, I think I'll wait. Specs could change once prototypes are in and schedules will get delayed.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

One would think this company has accrued a bit of capitol by now. Why don't they just make the watch, then let people know when it's ready? I don't like the front money method, if it can be avoided. Once they have your money (non refundable) they can make anything. Without your money they have to try harder. Better lume, aligned bezels, etc etc. As "seppia" points out, and I have echoed, it's a long time to wait and a lot can happen.

RD


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You have to acknowledge though that their prices are nothing short of phenomenal. 
You know what I mean if you have handled one. 
Personally, I prefer to pay a little more maybe but get it within a reasonable timeframe, but Borealis does provide you value (via a lower price) in placing your PO earlier.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Borealis has just come out with a 3D render of the Estoril 300.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Also shown on the Borealis forum are the rough prototype pictures. Beginning to look interesting .....


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This really can come out as a great project.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Seppia said:


> This really can come out as a great project.


Yeah, no kidding. Lighting speed too. I'm trying to decide between blue or black big triangle no date. I'm strongly leaning towards the blue.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree, it looks pretty nice so far.
Hope they update some pics with a faux dial just to get a better idea.
I remember when Crepas had some photos like these but with simple print out of the dial.
Anyway, good job Borealis!


----------



## Bubbalouie (Mar 20, 2015)

It never fails when a new model comes out with some renderings, it always brings out the doubters and naysayers. Some micro brands do not have a pre-order because they can afford to build the pieces first. However, the smaller micro brands do not have that luxury. Pre-orders have been going on before a lot of us became a WIS. As for some of you that are worried about paying a non refundable deposit, do you really think the company will stiff you and not fulfill their promise? I don't think they would risk their reputation and loosing customers over not living up to their promises. Too much is at stake for them to be considered a company not to deal with. Ok, enough of the negativity.

I am in for version A, deposit will be paid on Friday.

I do have one question about the original 300. Which came first, the triangle at 12:00 or 12? If you Google for images, you will see both. However, I have not seen a blue dial on this version. If someone wants to stay true to the original, which version would be considered original. Did the original come with a bracelet or just a strap? If someone knows the answers, please post and let us know. Looks like 2016 is starting to be a good year for new models and for all WIS.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It never existed in blue, it's a Borealis spin on the classic. 
I will probably go for the no date big triangle in black


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

As Seppia said, no blue on the original. I do like the blue though. I already have a big triangle black w/date version preordered. Now I'm debating if I want to also preorder a blue "12" no date version as well. And as far as bracelet is concerned I do not believe they originally came with a bracelet. And either way, why? This watch screams for nato style (1 or 2 piece).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Bubbalouie said:


> I do have one question about the original 300. Which came first, the triangle at 12:00 or 12? If you Google for images, you will see both. However, I have not seen a blue dial on this version. If someone wants to stay true to the original, which version would be considered original. Did the original come with a bracelet or just a strap? If someone knows the answers, please post and let us know. Looks like 2016 is starting to be a good year for new models and for all WIS.


For the fully 60 mins marker acrylic bezel SM300 model, I think the 12 Arabic number came first, which was launched in the mid 1960s as the civilian version of the SM300. The big triangle came in around 1967, used initially by the British Royal Navy. It was the predecessor of the famous Rolex MilSub used by the BRN in the early 1970s. None of the SM300 from 60s to 70s were in blue.

But I am no expert in the history of Omega dive watches. May someone correct me if I am wrong?

Anyway, I already put up my preorder for both black/big triangle/no date and blue/no triangle/date. (^_^)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry, somehow double posted.


----------



## leezels (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anyone know what colour blue borealis is going with this? Its hard to make out from the renders what the blue will look like. 
I'm hoping it's similar to the Omega Deville Orbis hour vision.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Pantone 296


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

leezels said:


> Does anyone know what colour blue borealis is going with this? Its hard to make out from the renders what the blue will look like.


This








Imo, I feel it is a bit too dark. I would prefer pale blue, to make it more unique.

What is your opinion?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> This
> View attachment 5990178
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bit hard to tell the exact shade of blue, as each monitor or phone, etc might have a slight difference ....

The only way to get the exact colour, is with a colour chart. Pantone 296 really looks different on different screens !

But, it is pretty dark.

Regards,


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I think dimensionally this is going to be the perfect watch for me, I personally prefer 20mm lug widths, and the shorter LTL is welcomed. Love the utilization of BGW9, and the price can simply not be beat. Sapphire bezel is icing on the cake. 

As far as the shade of blue, again, big fan. My fear with anything brighter is it will be too in your face, like the new Pelagos. The Pantone 296 should be great with this classic style.

I pre-ordered both the black and blue, big triangle date models this morning. Will definitely enjoy following the progress moving forward. They really hit a home run with this one........well done!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Imo, the problem with the blue being so dark is that if I am color blind enough, I would not be able to differentiate between black and pantone 296.

Anyway, lets hope that the actual blue end product will surpass all our expectations by July next year. ;-)


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

As stated earlier, depends on phone/how your viewing it. Looks plenty blu when comparing to black to my eye.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Imo, the problem with the blue being so dark is that if I am color blind enough, I would not be able to differentiate between black and pantone 296.
> 
> Anyway, lets hope that the actual blue end product will surpass all our expectations by July next year. ;-)


Well if you were color blind a different shade of blue would still come out as black or maybe a dark gray so I don;t think that matters much


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> As stated earlier, depends on phone/how your viewing it. Looks plenty blu when comparing to black to my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm ... maybe you are right. We will see by then.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

arlee said:


> Well if you were color blind a different shade of blue would still come out as black or maybe a dark gray so I don;t think that matters much


Actually it does matter. I ordered both the black and blue, before knowing that the blue is so dark. So if I am color blind, I just wasted money on an extra watch, which is my point.

Well, I just hope that it turn out better than I can imagine.


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

I ordered the black/arabic/no date version. can't wait..


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I ordered the black/arabic/no date version. can't wait..


Same as me...and I can't wait either! I've spent an unhealthy amount of time Googleing the original Seamaster 300 lately too just to see the watch


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

The black and blue are close indeed. The blue is not like the "flashy blue" that f.i. Squale uses.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Actually it does matter. I ordered both the black and blue, before knowing that the blue is so dark. So if I am color blind, I just wasted money on an extra watch, which is my point.
> 
> Well, I just hope that it turn out better than I can imagine.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Prototype photo now on the Borealis forum and their Facebook page.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Actually it does matter. I ordered both the black and blue, before knowing that the blue is so dark. So if I am color blind, I just wasted money on an extra watch, which is my point.
> 
> Well, I just hope that it turn out better than I can imagine.


Couldn't make up my mind so went with get BOTH! I hope they are different enough to keep both.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Double post. 
Site code is wonkey only clicked once!


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Some nice prototype pics on Borealis Watch Forum


----------



## Royski21 (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks good... Maybe i should get one...


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jlanc (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a Sea Hawk that really surprised me with its build quality.
I haven't really checked our Borealis since, no idea why.
This thread made me take a look at the Estoril on their website and I love it!
That blue big triangle ND! Oh yeah!


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

I placed my order for the Estoril 300 Black/Arabic/No Date. Now I need to find a stainless steel watch band.


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

+1 It'd be nice to get an iyster bracelet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm hoping we can see the blue prototype. I think the preorder discount runs until it's ready but the 15% if you buy something lasts only until the end of December. I'm 90% sure I'm getting one. I may play it safe and go with big triangle no date


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm close to pulling the trigger on blue big triangle no date, as well.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I'm hoping we can see the blue prototype. I think the preorder discount runs until it's ready but the 15% if you buy something lasts only until the end of December. I'm 90% sure I'm getting one. I may play it safe and go with big triangle no date


I believe Maria has stated that the pre order discount lasts til the end of the year,period. The stated regular price then applies til they're ready.. Also,you can only get the 15% pre order discount by ordering something(a strap, for example) between Sept. 1 and Dec. 31.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Spekkioxlv said:


> +1 It'd be nice to get an iyster bracelet





JNH said:


> I placed my order for the Estoril 300 Black/Arabic/No Date. Now I need to find a stainless steel watch band.


I think mesh would be the best, since the end links might not fit or match for other bracelet styles. Also more in keeping with the homage style.

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> I think mesh would be the best, since the end links might not fit or match for other bracelet styles. Also more in keeping with the homage style.
> 
> Regards,


I am on the same page with you. ;-)


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, this is what I mean .....

With the open mesh, not with the end tube links.

(Pic borrowed from the web)


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Is the mesh band original on the Omega? I like the way it looks. Thank you!!!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

JNH said:


> Is the mesh band original on the Omega? I like the way it looks. Thank you!!!


Omega has original mesh bands, and lots of Omega models were worn on mesh.

The SM 300 is very often pictured on mesh, as well as other dedicated Omega metal bracelets. If you google Omega SM 300, you will find lots of pics of watches on mesh.

I suggest mesh, since finding any other metal bracelet to fit and match the Estoril 300 might be difficult.

Regards,


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Omega has original mesh bands, and lots of Omega models were worn on mesh.
> 
> The SM 300 is very often pictured on mesh, as well as other dedicated Omega metal bracelets. If you google Omega SM 300, you will find lots of pics of watches on mesh.
> 
> ...


Any good open mesh bracelet seller you would recommend?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Any good open mesh bracelet seller you would recommend?


Check out strapcode

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

JNH said:


> Thank you for all your help.


You're welcome, mate !

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Any good open mesh bracelet seller you would recommend?


There are plenty available in 20mm.

Yes, Strapcode, Watchgecko, and numerous cheaper ones available on ebay.

There is a big variance in price, so I guess you will get what you pay for !!! There are normal sharkmesh types and also flat mesh types. I personally would prefer the rounded type.

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Check out strapcode
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew Strapcode. I ordered end mill from them before. But I find their open mesh a bit expensive, price ranging from $90+ onwards. I am looking for better or cheaper alternatives.

Anyway, thanks for trying to help out.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> There are plenty available in 20mm.
> 
> Yes, Strapcode, Watchgecko, and numerous cheaper ones available on ebay.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Me too. I prefer the rounded type. ;-)


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

goodcheapman on ebay usually has some and for for the price they're pretty nice  i have a few, but looks like he's out at the moment.
Cheaper ones can be found for £7 upward and they're not bad clasp is the main let down, as is the sizing they're usually around 160-165mm with no adjustment other than the micro adj on the clasp and cutting, now if this fits you its a great and cheap way to see if you like mesh if you've never tries one before. Typically they're a few mm short for me. 
Found this one also which has removable link, i haven't bought from this seller personally though.
20mm SHARK MESH BRUSHED Stainless Steel, Heavy Duty, Diving, Dive Watch Strap | eBay

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

goodcheapman on ebay usually has some and for for the price they're pretty nice  i have a few, but looks like he's out at the moment.
Cheaper ones can be found for £7 upward and they're not bad clasp is the main let down, as is the sizing they're usually around 160-165mm with no adjustment other than the micro adj on the clasp and cutting, now if this fits you its a great and cheap way to see if you like mesh if you've never tries one before. Typically they're a few mm short for me. 
Found this one also which has removable link, i haven't bought from this seller personally though.
20mm SHARK MESH BRUSHED Stainless Steel, Heavy Duty, Diving, Dive Watch Strap | eBay

Chris


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

chirs1211 said:


> goodcheapman on ebay usually has some and for for the price they're pretty nice  i have a few, but looks like he's out at the moment.
> Cheaper ones can be found for £7 upward and they're not bad clasp is the main let down, as is the sizing they're usually around 160-165mm with no adjustment other than the micro adj on the clasp and cutting, now if this fits you its a great and cheap way to see if you like mesh if you've never tries one before. Typically they're a few mm short for me.
> Found this one also which has removable link, i haven't bought from this seller personally though.
> 20mm SHARK MESH BRUSHED Stainless Steel, Heavy Duty, Diving, Dive Watch Strap | eBay
> ...


Price seems good. Very tempting to try.

Thank you Chris.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

sweet.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

More prototype images up on the Borealis watches forum. They look great so far: Pre-Order - Borealis Estoril 300m Automatic | Page 38 | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow, congrats to Maria for the birth of her son!

The blue turned out brighter than I was expecting. I think it will be the black, big triangle with no date for me.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Now that ive seenthe specs I think im know what ill be spending my xmas money on 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Another update and photo courtesy of Maria on the Borealis Furum Pre-Order - Borealis Estoril 300m Automatic | Page 39 | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

does that Bond NATO come with the watch!? looks real good. Not crazy about the "Estoril 300" font and font size though.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> does that Bond NATO come with the watch!? looks real good. Not crazy about the "Estoril 300" font and font size though.


The watch will come with NATO strap all right, whether it's the actual one pictured I have no clue. I think the "Estoril 300" font and font size does a reasonable job of emulating the writing on the original watch it's based on. It's not as *bold* perhaps but the actual font and font size looks a good approximation and I suppose that's the look the designer was after.

Photo courtesy of "mleok" in this post https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/tudor-pelagos-vs-omega-seamaster-300m-1653626-2.html


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

I hope the Borealis Estoril 300 watch looks a good as the picture!!



Narc'd said:


> Another update and photo courtesy of Maria on the Borealis Furum Pre-Order - Borealis Estoril 300m Automatic | Page 39 | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors
> 
> View attachment 6326738


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> Another update and photo courtesy of Maria on the Borealis Furum Pre-Order - Borealis Estoril 300m Automatic | Page 39 | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors
> 
> View attachment 6326738


Okay guys, done deal, count me in for one!

Envoyé de mon D5803 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

I have this blue bond NATO waiting for the watch! 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The bezel is too thick, I think it's disproportionate. 
Too bad.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Seppia said:


> The bezel is too thick, I think it's disproportionate.
> Too bad.


Did feel that is not giving me the wow. Not sure if is the color.

Now that you mention about the thickness of the bezel, I think your observation is accurate.

Look forward seeing the black dial version.

Edit: is that blue bezel on black dial?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

arlee said:


> does that Bond NATO come with the watch!? looks real good. Not crazy about the "Estoril 300" font and font size though.





Narc'd said:


> The watch will come with NATO strap all right, whether it's the actual one pictured I have no clue.


According to Maria, the nato on the blue prototype is a sample of the one to be supplied with the black Estoril. The blue Estoril will have a blue stripe version.

The nato looks great. Not too different in weave texture and hardware from the Omega Bond Spectre nato. I believe it will have the Borealis branding too.









( Pic borrowed from the net )

Regards,


----------



## john freddrick (Jul 11, 2015)

This has caught my interest, I will be following up


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

It is difficult to draw any conclusions from this pic in my opinion. What I mean is, it looks like a head on shot with a cell phone, difficult to gauge proportions. Excited to see proper pics when she has them in hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

From this view, the bezel thickness looks fine to me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seppia said:


> The bezel is too thick, I think it's disproportionate.
> Too bad.


I agree, that's actually the first thing that caught my eye especially when comparing it to the original Omega design.

I've been following the different 300 projects that are under way right now waiting until prototypes were available before making a decision which way I was going to go

Not sure yet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Does anyone reading this have access to an original Omega model that this watch is paying homage to? There are some technical drawings on the Estoril 300 thread on the Borealis Watch website showing the spec's of the watch and a comparison could be made with the Seamaster which would be nice. I think that it's important to remember also that this is a homage watch and not meant to be a 100% reproduction - although the closer the better for me and I'm sure most people reading this would be the same.

To summarise the dimensions of the Estoril and help anyone that might want to make a comparison with an original Seamaster 300:

Lug tip to lug tip: 47.0mm
Case width from 9 o'clock to 3 o'clock: 41.5mm (That's not a diameter, it's an asymmetric case remember)
Height from case back to highest point on domed crystal: 12.5mm
Height from case back to top surface of bezel: 10.5mm (The crystal dome adds 2.0mm to this and the bezel insert appears to stand a touch taller than the actual bezel, 0.1mm perhaps.)
Diameter of bezel at widest point (the grippy bit): 40.6mm
Diameter of bezel at narrow point (the undercut part): 38.5mm (So the grips stand proud by 1.05mm)
Outer diameter of bezel insert: 38.5mm
Inner diameter of bezel insert: 30.6mm (So the insert itself is 3.95mm wide)
Bezel height: 3.2mm
Crystal diameter: 30.3mm (so there's 0.15mm clearance between bezel and glass)
Dial opening: 28.0mm
Lug width: 20mm
Crystal thickness: 2.8mm
Crown: Dia. 6.5mm, width 4.0mm
Hour hand: 8.5mm
Minute hand: 12.5mm
Second hand: ? (Assume the same as minute hand)

I really like that Borealis share the drawings, I know some might not care but I really appreciate it, maybe it just appeals to the nerd in me!

Image courtesy of Borealis, taken form their forum:


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> Does anyone reading this have access to an original Omega model that this watch is paying homage to? There are some technical drawings on the Estoril 300 thread on the Borealis Watch website showing the spec's of the watch and a comparison could be made with the Seamaster which would be nice...


My understanding is that the proprietress's husband has one, so she is not guessing on dimensions of the original.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

taike said:


> My understanding is that the proprietress's husband has one, so she is not guessing on dimensions of the original.


Yes, I saw on the thread on the Borealis site that she posted a pic of her husbands watch so there's definitly an original to measure off. Personally I hope it's as close to original as possible.



> Originally Posted by *Seppia*_The bezel is too thick, I think it's disproportionate.
> Too bad.
> 
> _
> ...


When I read the above I thought someone may have had an original to compare to themselves, you never know if any small practical changes had to be made to facilitate production like fitting it to work with the chosen movement, etc. Something like that may have necessitated slight changes in proportions. Personally I think it looks fantastic so far and they're doing a great job. Looking forward to the finished watch


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

As mentioned above ^^^ Maria does have access to an original SM 300, which belongs to her husband. The Estoril 300, is a homage to that watch, albeit based on the Royal Navy version.

The specs like diameter, L2L, thickness, appearance of the crystal and bezel insert are all based on the original. The fact that the thickness of the bezel is slightly wider, could very well be, again as already mentioned, due to accommodate the necessary modern bits, such as the movement or crystal.

So far, IMHO, they have done a great job in achieving the necessary look of the vintage SM 300. With all the modern technological improvements incorporated, this looks like it will turn out to be a great vintage inspired diver.

I don't really know ...... does it really look so different ?


















( Pic borrowed from the net )

Regards,


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Came across this reply from Carlos with regards to Estoril 300 in a divers watch group in Facebook. Makes me appreciate it even more!










Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Toh said:


> Came across this reply from Carlos with regards to Estoril 300 in a divers watch group in Facebook. Makes me appreciate it even more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


".....in no way tries to pass as a SM300...."

Must be really lucky then. If they have a lotto in Spain, he should play it. I'll chalk that up to translation and language nuances....obvioulsy he wasnt trying to do a replica....just an homage.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Seppia said:


> The bezel is too thick, I think it's disproportionate.
> Too bad.


I have been thinking about your feeling of the bezel being too thick. I could not understand why.

Then I review this picture again.







Are you refering to the sapphire bezel insert being too high?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I have been thinking about your feeling of the bezel being too thick. I could not understand why.
> 
> Then I review this picture again.
> View attachment 6348929
> ...


Not to speak for anyone, but I believe what he is referring to is the actual width of the sapphire bezel, from where it meets the crystal to it's outside diameter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> ".....in no way tries to pass as a SM300...."
> 
> Must be really lucky then. If they have a lotto in Spain, he should play it. I'll chalk that up to translation and language nuances....obvioulsy he wasnt trying to do a replica....just an homage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Of course it is a homage not a replica. However if parts would be with same dimensions and interchangeable would open up door for mods being done by third parties that would try to build franken watches something we do not promote nor tolerate.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Not to speak for anyone, but I believe what he is referring to is the actual width of the sapphire bezel, from where it meets the crystal to it's outside diameter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is another possibility I thought of too. But I think the width is fine.

Do you feel the width is too wide?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> That is another possibility I thought of too. But I think the width is fine.
> 
> Do you feel the width is too wide?


I don't, but I think we all need to see some better pics before jumping to any conclusions. So far, everything looks really well done to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> I don't, but I think we all need to see some better pics before jumping to any conclusions. So far, everything looks really well done to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you too. ;-)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> I don't really know ...... does it really look so different ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but the problem is that one is beautifully proportioned, the other is not. 
I agree it's too early to jump to conclusions, but this picture was a big letdown for me



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Are you refering to the sapphire bezel insert being too high?





5661nicholas said:


> Not to speak for anyone, but I believe what he is referring to is the actual width of the sapphire bezel, from where it meets the crystal to it's outside diameter.


Yup, Nicholas is correct, I'm sorry but English is not my native language and sometimes I use an inappropriate word, I meant "wide" not "thick"

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Seppia said:


> No, but the problem is that one is beautifully proportioned, the other is not.
> I agree it's too early to jump to conclusions, but this picture was a big letdown for me


I too agree that we need to wait a few more days to see more pics of this beauty, as the factory should be shipping the protos over end of this week, according to Maria on the forum.

So you see one as being "beautifully proportioned, and the other not " ! Anyone else see the lack of proportion in the Estoril ? Just because the bezel is slightly wider, does not mean it lacks proportion !

All I see is a great looking homage, to a great looking watch ! It's a homage after all, and not intended to be a 1:1 replica, and Maria has said that the bezel was designed to be wider to accommodate bigger bezel numbers.

If the hardly noticeable difference in bezel width really bothers you that much, and you need something more " beautifully proportioned ", suggest you pass, and save up for probably the next best thing for you ..... a Watchco SM 300. I hear they are running around $2000, or thereabouts, now.

I seriously think Maria and Borealis have done a really great job on the Estoril 300, and based on what we have seen so far, and what I visualise , a lot of people are going to be very happy with theirs.

Regards,


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> So you see one as being "beautifully proportioned, and the other not " ! Anyone else see the lack of proportion in the Estoril ? Just because the bezel is slightly wider, does not mean it lacks proportion !
> 
> All I see is a great looking homage, to a great looking watch ! It's a homage after all, and not intended to be a 1:1 replica, and Maria has said that the bezel was designed to be wider to accommodate bigger bezel numbers.
> 
> ...


Don't take my posts as Borealis bashing, I think they do a phenomenal job and have said so many times around this forum and others.

Regarding your first point, I believe a single "missed" detail (bezel width in this case) can indeed change the proportions of a watch and make it less balanced and pleasing to the eye. 
Think of watches that have short hands as another example.

On the second point, I am not an anti-homage guy at all, but some come out better than others. 
Borealis and Steinhart for example have done some awesome pieces. Bill Yao's offerings would really be on the top of my list if he wasn't living on that particular Interstellar planet where 1 month equals to 70 years everywhere else. 
But that's not the point. Again it's early but I didn't like the picture, am I allowed to say that? 

On the third part, yes, watchco offerings are very solid and I think many should consider them especially with the very strong exchange rate favoring the US dollar. 
It's just out of my price range as of now.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

No worries, mate !

Let's all just wait for more pics of all the different versions prototypes which should be shown very soon.......

Yeah, I was going to suggest Yao's SM 300 version for you too. It might be better, but not sure when it will ever see the light of day !!! I think it's been about 4 years in the making already !

You say the Watchco offerings are very solid, but do you really think/believe with all of today's modern technological advances and materials and techniques, that a Watchco version apart from the name, would really be that much better ? I mean just because you are going to pay that much more for it? 

I personally believe, that the quality of many of today's micros are every bit as good, and even better in some cases, than the so called branded offerings. It would not surprise me either, if the Miyota in the Borealis would still be running great, long after your Watchco has had a few expensive services !

Regards,


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, Watchco are made from genuine Omega parts, they are omegas basically. 
If we just used the "this works better" we would just read the time on our phones, or on a $10 Casio, or at most a GS Quartz. 

I also believe the micro value for money is usually high, but not to the point many believe it to be. 

Borealis value for dollar is incredibly high, but look around and you will see many micros that sell for cheap are in fact selling cheap watches, and one could find much better bang for buck elsewhere with very large established brands (see helgray silverstone for a recent example). 

Don't want to derail the thread any more though, sorry for the tangent. 

This Estoril still looks good in my opinion, it's just that earlier designs made me hope for great. 
I should see more pics for a final opinion though.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

It looks more more like an illusion created by the longer bezel markers, it seems to make the dial look smaller.



Seppia said:


> Don't take my posts as Borealis bashing, I think they do a phenomenal job and have said so many times around this forum and others.
> 
> Regarding your first point, I believe a single "missed" detail (bezel width in this case) can indeed change the proportions of a watch and make it less balanced and pleasing to the eye.
> Think of watches that have short hands as another example.
> ...


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Grabbed some photos of the prototypes shown on Borealis' Facebook page just now... Merry Christmas all!


















































Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

These pictures look great


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, those pics did it for me. Just have to wait till Christmas passes, and then plunk down a deposit. 

Only problem now is the black/big triangle is looking good. Hope I can hold out and order the blue, and not bow to the practicality / verstality of yet another black-dialed diver.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Mirabello1 said:


> Wow


That was my thought too, I have one black, and one blue pre-ordered, each big triangle with date. These are looking REALLY good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

I already have a blue/12/no date pre-ordered but the black/triangle is really tempting... Keep trying to convince myself that they are different enough for me to get the black, lol

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I ordered both black/triangle/no date and blue/12/date. No regret.

Except that after looking at all the pictures, I think such classic based homages are more suitable without date. But that is just me. ;-)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Wrist shot of the Blue Estoril 300 Big Triangle ND, from Borealis FB and Forum ......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! Those pics might have just gotten me off the fence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Dibs!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to mine - reading through the thread you can sense all the grown adults here getting as excited about their watches (me included) as the kids were on Xmas Eve waiting for Santa to come!

Just anticipating all the photo's of the watches that are going to be posted here when they get delivered next summer (hopefully) on all different combinations of straps - what looks good on it, mesh, brown leather, black leather, different Nato's, etc. The question is - who's going to be first to get a steel bracelet that looks good and has end links that fit the case really snugly?:think: Going to be a lot of trial and error out there I predict. I've taken a chance on a particular one already in anticipation and of course will report if it worked or not when the time comes. Will have to be a community effort:-!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

What is the full price?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> What is the full price?


Pre-order price is $385 plus $45 shipping.

You pay 50% now and the rest when the watch is ready. However, you can get a 15% discount on the price if you make a purchase from their site before 31st Dec, and use that order no when you place your pre order for the Estoril 300, or any of the other pre orders ( Batial or Seafarer II ).

Regards,


----------



## ethebull (Jul 24, 2013)

Borealis offers basic $10 airmail shipping too. Here's my particular experience with it. Ordered two straps and they arrived in ten days. Ordered a Scorpionfish watch and it arrived in 7 days. Post office delivered with no duty charge attached for either. Tracking is limited to when it leaves Lisbon, as USPS doesn't track them stateside (in my two instances anyway) 

I live in Maryland. YEMV


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on a black big triangle no date. Previously purchased a strap some received the 15% discount. Watches won't be ready until July or so. By then my 50% deposit will be long forgotten so it will be like receiving the watch for 160.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, was waiting to see the prototypes of all the versions before making that decision, and pulling the trigger .....

Have decided .... this is the one !!!


----------



## przemus66 (Feb 18, 2015)

+1, black 12h no date won me over, the wait begins


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> +1, black 12h no date won me over, the wait begins


^^^Same here.

I see it got a mention on Oceanictime too. OceanicTime


----------



## flawless51 (Oct 24, 2007)

Loving this watch. Just wondering though... what's the case height without the domed crystal? I wasn't clear if the listed height is including the crystal or not.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Loving this watch. Just wondering though... what's the case height without the domed crystal? I wasn't clear if the listed height is including the crystal or not.


From the case back to the highest point on the domed crystal is a nominal height of 12.5mm. (With a tolerance of up to 0.3mm, so possibly up to 12.8mm at the top of the tolerance)

The domed crystal stands 2mm tall above the top metal part of the bezel. The dimensions are not shown on the drawing but the sapphire bezel insert stands slightly tall of the bezel itself - I'd guess about 0.10mm to 0.15mm just estimating off the drawing below. So the case height without the domed crystal - case back to top of bezel insert is a touch over 10.5mm - roughly 10.60mm to 10.65mm is my guess.


----------



## flawless51 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying the diagram.
I'm looking for a very slim diver, and looks like this one might fit the bill then.



Narc'd said:


> From the case back to the highest point on the domed crystal is a nominal height of 12.5mm. (With a tolerance of up to 0.3mm, so possibly up to 12.8mm at the top of the tolerance)
> 
> The domed crystal stands 2mm tall above the top metal part of the bezel. The dimensions are not shown on the drawing but the sapphire bezel insert stands slightly tall of the bezel itself - I'd guess about 0.10mm to 0.15mm just estimating off the drawing below. So the case height without the domed crystal - case back to top of bezel insert is a touch over 10.5mm - roughly 10.60mm to 10.65mm is my guess.
> 
> View attachment 6569154


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

flawless51 said:


> Thanks for clarifying the diagram.
> I'm looking for a very slim diver, and looks like this one might fit the bill then.


I am with you, looking for something super easy to wear, this appears to be the most classically sized micro that I can remember. In reference to any dive watch homage at any rate. I really like both colors of dial as well, extremely excited for the delivery date on these.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I placed an order for the blue no-date arabic numeral version, to keep my Watchco Omega Seamaster 300 company.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seeing that watcho on mesh pushed me a bit closer. I have never been a nato guy so I think it was throwing me off. 
Love the size. 
If I jump I think will be for a blue triangle no dAte. 
I imagine it would look good on the Afore mentioned mesh or perhaps perlon or a slim rubber like the BC 315


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

How has borealis done in the past with their lume?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> How has borealis done in the past with their lume?


Lume is quite good


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

The sea dragon was a slight let down in the lume department (to me). But the scorpionfish was pretty awesome. 

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone in the know with Borealis know if they are happy withe the bezel lume on the prototype or if they will try to improve it for production?
Lumed sapphire bezel is something i have wanted for a while now. Love the classic style and size here too.









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

According to the Borealis forum, they're only going to tweak the bezel and crown action. I assume you're dissatisfied with the bezel lume intensity relative to the dial and hands? This is quite typical for such watches. This is a lume shot of my Watchco Omega Seamaster 300.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup. I was hoping it would be stronger on the bezel to match. But I also understand its probably tricky to apply thick lume under the sapphire bezel. Hopefully it's just a good sign that the dial and hands are nice and thick and bright and the bezel is just trying to keep up. 

Starting to tip closer on this one...also waiting to see about the h2o marlin preorder.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am really close into clicking that pre-order button...I wish I know how this model will be in terms of quality and case finishing...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Joined and read the whole thread on the Borealis forum. Very encouraged by the communication and collaboration. Seems like it should be good project with a high desire and commitment to quality. Did some more thinking on straps as that will help me along. I wouldn't mind some enabling to give me the courage to bring this up with my wife!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Larry23 said:


> I am really close into clicking that pre-order button...I wish I know how this model will be in terms of quality and case finishing...


As far as case finishing and overall quality go, based on their recent releases, I think Borealis will really deliver. Also value-for-money is really fantastic !

Don't think you will be disappointed.

Regards


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Joined and read the whole thread on the Borealis forum. Very encouraged by the communication and collaboration. Seems like it should be good project with a high desire and commitment to quality. Did some more thinking on straps as that will help me along. I wouldn't mind some enabling to give me the courage to bring this up with my wife!


I sincerely believe that the Estoril 300 is gonna turn out great !

All those choices of straps you show will no doubt go great with the watch, but I do believe the Nato that will be provided with the watch will really do it justice too. That or mesh too !

Regards,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some vintage sea master 300s on perlon. Don't love the red but you get the idea...


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> As far as case finishing and overall quality go, based on their recent releases, I think Borealis will really deliver. Also value-for-money is really fantastic !
> 
> Don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> Regards


Thank you.

Their prototype photos look really good


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

As I plod closer I took a look at the warranty. I have learned that it's more important to buy the company than the watch. Especially with a non refundable deposit I want to make sure I know what I am getting in to. 
I understand both parties need protection so I get the warranty but I doesn't look like it covers much...

BOREALIS WATCH COMPANY One Year Limited Warranty

BOREALIS offers a non-transferable 12 month guarantee from the date of purchase of our watches.

Warranty covers watches purchased directly from borealiswatch.com.

No other warranty is given, either expressed or implied, including any implied warranty of merchantability or fitness for a particular purpose, and no warranty shall extend beyond the period of 12 months from the date of original purchase.  The liability of BOREALIS is limited solely to repair or replacement as stated herein.

BOREALIS Watch Company shall not be liable, by virtue of the limited warranty or otherwise, for any loss or damage, injury, or death arising out of the use of or inability to use the product, or for any incidental or consequential damages relating in any way to this product.

The warranty covers the movement of the watch only. Any unauthorized repair will void warranty.

This limited non-transferrable warranty on the watch movement shall be the exclusive manufacturer warranty, except to the extent prohibited by law.

The following are specifically excluded from the limited warranty:

Loss of water resistance for any watch that passes a water resistance test on return to BOREALIS Watch Company or its agents;
Damage resulting from accidental impacts or inappropriate or abusive use;
Unauthorized repairs;
Scratches, chipping, or any damage to case, case coatings, crystal, crystal coatings and sapphire inserts;
Damage or loss of water resistance to sapphire bezel inserts;
Bands, bracelets, and other accessories;
Bezel inserts;
Lume applied to bezel inserts and or bezel pip
Lost bezel pip inserts
Crowns/stems and cases;
Finish;
Dial and Hands;
Accessories;
Watch movements sold separately.
To transfer warranty of watch owner for watches offered as a gift information of new owner must be registered with BOREALIS Watch Company within fourteen days of order date. This can be accomplished by entering the new owner information into the comments section of the order, or by email contact within fourteen days of the order date.


In light of that, what has been people's experience with their customer service when needed for issues?

I may also contact them to see what the return policy is in case there is something I just don't like about the watch. I could live with waiting through the pre order then returning the watch (in new unused) conditionfor a full refund but if that's not the case it seems risky especially as there is no specific benefit or discount to preorder. 

Again I have more respect for Borealis as I have gone through this just looking for clarity about how they work with people as I have had both excellent and poor interactions with small companies for post purchase support.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^^ there was a discount to pre order but you missed it already. If you don't like it just flip it, their watches are pretty easy to sell. rather than pay for shipping back to Portugal. I've had Sea Farer, Sea Dragon, Scorpion fish, and Scout Sniper and they all have been great value and no issues that needed the watch to be returned.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I believe the price of $385 is a preorder price. It's just that there was an additional 15% discount if you had purchased something else from them during the last few months of last year.


----------



## jinikari01 (Jun 19, 2015)

this long wait is killing me... i want mine now. LOL


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I wrote to Maria and got a quick response. Summary:
They have to protect themselves from people taking advantage of them. 

They stand behind their products. 

No more discounts available. 

No return possible for new unworn watch after purchase due to tax implications on their end. 

They don't regulate movements. Luck of the draw within stated 9015 specs. 

Black version bezel and dial colour match. Blue version has a "bit darker" dial than bezel. 

As such I believe they will do their best and I am inclined to buy in. Though if anyone has actual evidence of them backing there products I would be pleased to hear it. If there isn't much to share that is also a good sign that their customer service hasn't been much needed. 

Starting to run out of excuses NOT to buy it...uh oh


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

This watch looks pretty nice. I am interested.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maria just sent me a note stating 500 pieces which is the factory minimum will be made. I assume that's 500 total not 500 of all 8 versions.

Edit: Maria confirmed 500 total for all versions


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

For those unsure of the Borealis product, I have two Scorpionfish and a Scout Sniper, and they have all been perfect. The F&F is first rate, and all of mine are keeping time of + 3 sec./day, or better. If they don't regulate them, I have been very lucky so far! I better knock on wood, though , since I have two Estoril 300's on order.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

5 to 7 more months to go. I too cannot wait for both my black & blue Estoril to arrive. 

I am tempted to preorder the Bull Shark too. :rodekaart















I just received my Tiger Concept custom 5513 MilSub today. I was a bit disappointed with TC 5508 received about 2 weeks ago. But this TC 5513 really hit rock bottom, in terms of fit & finish. Maybe the only just the case is fine. But for $149, it is probably the least value for money watch I ever collected. <|

So far, based on all the watches I had handled, I highly regard both Tisell & Borealis as the best value micro brands now. :-!

What the heck. I think I will put my money again on both the Bull Sharks above by end of March. :-d


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi guys, sorry to bother again. Just looking for a little confirmation and push before ordering.

what other micro brands would you compare borealis latest offerings with quality wise? 

I am personally familiar with Armida, Magrette, Bathys, Scurfa and many others anecdotally from doing too much reading. As i have been researching the brand it seems they have been increasing in quality as they issue new models. The value is there i believe i just want to know there is good quality. Such is the risk with a pre order i guess. I do still wonder about the lume too as i have read mixed reviews on the various models. Though this one "looks" good its hard to tell until someone can compare it to a known quantity in real life. I also understand and appreciate BGW9s different qualities to C3 or lumibrite and perhaps some people are disappointed with it expected a major blaze though it is more subtle and long lasting i believe.

Thanks!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I own the last two Borealis releases (sea dragon and scorpionfish). I can't speak for older models, but with these two, the quality is there! Yes, the lume on the Sea Dragon could have been a bit better, but that was quickly righted with the scorpionfish's phenomenal lume (mine is evenly coated and glows beautifully). It is not C3 or lumibrite as you mentioned. So you just have to know that it'll glow less intense but still quite nicely. Case finish is great. Only complaint (and it's so so so minor seeing as this complain helps us as consumers save money) is that the box is a cheap white cardboard with a cheap pillow for the watch to wrap around. not much padding or protection. A lot of people say you got what you pay for......I do not with this brand. It is a weird feeling when you get a watch and think you are ripping off the company for it. The price to quality ration doesnt make sense to me. Borealis has been putting out and continues to put out high quality timepieces for a fraction of the cost of other watches that match spec-to-spec.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

rhaykal said:


> It is a weird feeling when you get a watch and think you are ripping off the company for it. The price to quality ration doesnt make sense to me. Borealis has been putting out and continues to put out high quality timepieces for a fraction of the cost of other watches that match spec-to-spec.


For me it felt more like other companies are ripping me off. 
VFM rating is definitely very high for their product.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

itranslator said:


> For me it felt more like other companies are ripping me off.
> VFM rating is definitely very high for their product.
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Agreed. I got my Scout Sniper at $299. It set a very high value for tritium watch. Imho, it totally beats bigger brands like Ball and Luminox.

So imagine the higher value of it, when it was sold at a discounted $250 price about 2 months ago. Just recently it was all sold out, which I am surprised that it took Borealis so long to clear off this model.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Well I didn't pick one up until the recent sale, it was only cuz I had a huge tritium itch/ Marathon itch, but didn't feel like dropping $400 or so on a Tsar with a quartz movement.

I am a lume junkie, I was disappointed by an older DB T25 daynight before but I guess it was cuz it was an old watch, so the T25 was very dim. Then I discovered that this thing has lumed markers along with tritium so I tried it out, best of both worlds. Even though the lume on the numbers aren't that strong and fades pretty quick the Tritium more than makes up for it. This thing blows my old Daynight T25 out of the water and is very close in brightness to my T100 DB and T100 Androids. I guess it must be a newer batch of Tritium Vials.

I know lume is super bright and intense blah blah, BUT I have grown to like tritium much more than I expected, I used to have to purposely lume my watches before I go out at night or stick it near a light bulb to charge the lume up. But with tritium I don't have to do that, after 30 mins or so tritium kills any lume on brightness, and is much easier to read. So unless you are carrying around a flash light and awkwardly charging your watch every few hours, tritium is much more usable in real life situations.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Well I didn't pick one up until the recent sale, it was only cuz I had a huge tritium itch/ Marathon itch, but didn't feel like dropping $400 or so on a Tsar with a quartz movement.
> 
> I am a lume junkie, I was disappointed by an older DB T25 daynight before but I guess it was cuz it was an old watch, so the T25 was very dim. Then I discovered that this thing has lumed markers along with tritium so I tried it out, best of both worlds. Even though the lume on the numbers aren't that strong and fades pretty quick the Tritium more than makes up for it. This thing blows my old Daynight T25 out of the water and is very close in brightness to my T100 DB and T100 Androids. I guess it must be a newer batch of Tritium Vials.
> 
> ...


Nice pastel orange rubber strap you got there. :-!

I think the $250 you paid for a new Scout Sniper might be the best deal watch ever, correct?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Yup, I can't think of anything that is in that price range with that quality with auto movement, sapphire, tritium and lume.


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Great thread .. I've only just come across this one ... Dam ! I'm going to have to take a look at this .. Gutted missed out on pre order discount !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just ordered!
Blue Big Triangle No Date.

Hope it's a nice dark blue. I would love If it dance between blue and black.










































I tweaked the stock photos a bit.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This is my first preorder. I'm fine with the wait. But I am used to doing a lot of research and review on a model. Feels like I am going out on a limb here. But seems like it should be good...

Next is the quest for straps. I doubt I will ever wear it in NATO. Going to order a couple of options to tide me over till this baby is delivered.

Looking at lots of vintage omega sea master 300s have convinced me about getting a shark mesh. I have decided on the flat shark mesh from goodcheapman on eBay. If anyone has experience with it let me know. 

















Next will be a Eulit perlon. Need to decide on a colour (or two). Black, blue or grey. I'm open to opinions. Being a conservative guy I'm leaning towards black. 

























I haven't seen a lot of seamasters on rubber but I am still thinking the simple BC 270 could be a good fit. Sleek and simple. Any other rubber suggestions?









Fun!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ mesh or rubber will be my choice, in terms to actually getting wet, or washing hands for us desk divers, perlon looks cool but I still find the material to be extremely coarse, + the ends where they burn to seal together, has hard melted perlon residue that scratches or bothers my wrist through out the day.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avs,
Good info and worth considering. My hope is that I love it on the shark mesh and that it stays on that most often. Never had a shark mesh so not entirely sure how I will take to it. So maybe I should just get one perlon to try it out. In which case maybe the grey or blue as I will have black covered with the rubber...
Hmmm. 

Also got a note back from Maria were I asked specifically about the weaker bezel Lume. She said they are trying to improve it but won't be easy as the hands and induces are thick and quite strong. Good to hear they have noticed and are trying. But I would rather take really strong dial and hands and weaker bezel over having them all match in intensity but weaker dial and hands.


----------



## Omnificuser (Dec 9, 2014)

Wish it came on bracelet though, it would be an isnstant buy then. Do you think OEM Omega bracelet might fit this? My speedy bracelet would looks so good on this!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I asked Maria on the Borealis forum about this. Her husband has a vintage Omega Seamaster 300 but unfortunately it's on a mesh and not a solid bracelet so she can't try it on a prototype Estoril 300. I'd love if an aftermarket bracelet designed for an Omega would fit, in fact I bought one on Amazon in the hope that it would! I suppose we'll have to wait until summer to find out. I'd say once they start arriving in peoples possession and the WUS community start experimenting we can inform each other what we tried and what works and what doesn't. How long until July????


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Though I think I have my bracelet strap plan down I wandered down the road of an 1171 bracelet option last night. I think I will wait to let others experiment and will do my part with shark mesh, perlon and rubber. Hope to order the mesh soon and will report back with what I get and my opinion.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

There seem to be no end of inspirational photos on mesh. 
Check this one out...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Narc'd said:


> I asked Maria on the Borealis forum about this. Her husband has a vintage Omega Seamaster 300 but unfortunately it's on a mesh and not a solid bracelet so she can't try it on a prototype Estoril 300. I'd love if an aftermarket bracelet designed for an Omega would fit, in fact I bought one on Amazon in the hope that it would! I suppose we'll have to wait until summer to find out. I'd say once they start arriving in peoples possession and the WUS community start experimenting we can inform each other what we tried and what works and what doesn't. How long until July????


I'm sure that if your bracelet doesn't have solid end links you'll be able to work it a bit and make it fit, even if it's not a perfect match from the get go. 
Most likely, however, it'll go on it like it was intended for the Estoril ;-)

Anyway, to me this watch works just better on a nato. I'll keep it a while on the Borealis NATO, then I'll most likely put it on an admiralty grey one...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I'm sure that if your bracelet doesn't have solid end links you'll be able to work it a bit and make it fit, even if it's not a perfect match from the get go.
> Most likely, however, it'll go on it like it was intended for the Estoril ;-)
> 
> Anyway, to me this watch works just better on a nato. I'll keep it a while on the Borealis NATO, then I'll most likely put it on an admiralty grey one...


I hope it works out - will keep the fingers crossed! Not a fan of NATO's myself but the one on the prototype did look good quality, like it was thicker or a different weave than normal or something. I just don't like them when they get wet or if you cant wash them they end up with dried sea-salt in them. Just prefer the instant drying of wiping rubber down with a towel or the more elaborate bracelet song and dance - dry with towel, blow between the links as hard as you can to blow out the water in between and then dry with the towel again!

I've never had a mesh but they do look nice on the Estoril. For me the ones with no end link - where the springbar goes directly through the chain links look the best (like in "boatswains" post above). I haven't seen any with a dive suit extension though which is what I'd like. Staib do one ( Watch strap St-MD06 22mm mesh clasp with diver extension by STAIB ) but it had the end links as opposed to the open mesh end I prefer - and it's pricey. Maybe a DIY job would be possible by combining one mesh bracelet with a dive extension clasp sourced elsewhere. Fun and games! :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mesh dilemma!

I want a flat looking mesh similar to the stock omega mesh. 
Two hiccups I have found

1-the omega is 9 links across in 20mm width giving a nice dense look. All other 20mm shark meshes I have found seem to have only 8 links across. Pics are deceiving as they often show the 22mm version in pics that is 9 across. But all real world pics only have 8. I think I may have to resign to an 8 link version. I think that is where the flat mesh will help to make it look more dense too. Anyone know of a 9 link 20mm shark mesh that won't cost me $400?

2. The only 20mm flat shark meshes I have have found are the goodcheapman flexi retro flatten mesh for $47 that list a minimum of 140mm








The rub is that it is 304 ss.

The other option is strapcode reform shark mesh. $109. 316 ss and listed 145mm minimum. 









I like the price obviously of the goodcheapman but I am now wondering if I will have an issue with the 304 steel rusting. I think that would be a nightmare on a mesh.

Is the 304 a problem and should I get the strapcode 316 instead? Though I am worried about it being too long as I have a 6.75" wrist and I reckon I need a 140mm minimum length. But who knows if they are both measuring he same way.
Do I get what I pay for here?

Any insight especially on 304 vs 316 would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another option i have dug up is the Watch Gecko H Link Shark mesh. They claim its 316. It isn't flat but it may be one of the kind that is round on one side and somewhat flat on the other.

https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=1

I have written them to see if they have more pictures and can confirm some details, like the link profiles for both sides, taper, how many links across etc...


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

I've never been a fan of mesh until looking through this thread. Still don't think I'd go that route, but I can see why you guys dig it so much.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> I've never been a fan of mesh until looking through this thread. Still don't think I'd go that route, but I can see why you guys dig it so much.


Me neither frankly. But in my research of the vintage seamasters I was won over. I could be surprised and prefer it on the perlon or rubber but at this point I am guessing mesh will be my favorite hence why I am wasting so much time mad consternation in getting the right mesh


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I'm just going to use the Ocean7 mesh I just received, isn't the best finished but works for a watch in this price range.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Is the ocean7 20 or 22mm?

I thought it was 22? Do they have A 20mm version?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

O this is 20mm? Then I will use my Wjean Shark mesh that I had on my Monster, I thought this was 22mm along with most of the new Borealis watches so they could sell their Isofrane style strap.

Not sure if you can see in the pic, but especially the extension pieces, the mesh links have like took marks on them. like indentations, and the mesh feel is kinda like a matte blasted finish so it is a bit coarse, but other meshes I've had is more polished and smoother feeling to the hand and not grainy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup 20mm.










It's hard to tell from the pics what you describe. But maybe makes me think again of spending a bit more for hopefully some better quality. If I get a response from watch gecko and if there is some flat profile to one side of the links I may go that way. The strapcode reform almost looks too flat and aggressively angular. Hard to tell unless you saw it in person.

I assume I would go brushed but maybe polished is the ticket. The omegas are polished I believe. I just wonder if the polished would be too shiny and blingy along with the sapphire bezel?overly sparkly isn't my cup of tea. It's a more tooly watch after all. I assume that even the brushed meshes have some sparkle just due to the shape and surface area.

PS
Love the armida. I debated on that one but decided on the Estoril instead.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The armida is pretty much excellent. you just know that quality and everything is proven. 

I.find borealis is still a bit more hit or miss depending on the watch just because every watch is different and they just come up with new watches rather than evolve and improve on existing ones like Armida


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well...
I have looked into a LOT of mesh options over the last while trying to find the one that was just right. Bottom line is I think I will have to compromise somewhere.

Option 1 - Someone PMs me to generously and mysteriously donate an OEM Omega mesh to me

Option 2 (also known as realistic option 1)- Strapcode reform shark mesh polished . Why? Gives the flatter omega profile I prefer. I have concluded there are no 9 link across options in 20mm outside of omega. I think the flat profile will help it look "fuller" and more substantial. I am not worried about the H links as I believe all but maybe one will be coming out for my wrist size. The polished finish is truer to the omega and what I see in a lot of pics of the sea master 300. I went back and looked at the estoril pics and realized how much polished finish there is on the case. I believe it will match well. If it is too blingy and shiny for me a quick scotchbright brush will tone it down. Both sides of this bracelet seem to have a similar flat profile so I could leave one side polished and one brushed if needed. 316L material. I trust Strapcode in that and it "may" mean a better overall finish and durability. Still don't like the idea of 304 or mystery steel rusting on me. I received some close ups from a couple suppliers and the "brushed" finish appears to be a coarser sandblast finish which I don't think will suite the watch as well. Also again with polished I can brush it to where I want it and the flat sections appear more smoothly transitioned. 
The compromise? Price. $140 Canadian shipped. 





























Option 3 (realistic 2)
eBay goodcheapman brushed flattened shark mesh. Why? Affordable at $65 Canadian shipped. Flat profile. 
Compromise?-quality. 304. Rougher finish. Potentially less dense on construction and appearance. 








So...leaning towards the Strapcode. I don't want to be "what-if-ing" about the bracelet. But it's certainly more than I was planning to spend. Maybe I will drop the rubber or perlon now. Well maybe just one perlon now and a rubber.

I'll let it stew for a couple days before buying. Certainly open to any other suggestions or if you think either of the above options is best.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been testing out some cheaper mesh bracelets from eBay for my Apple Watch, and they have been all somewhat disappointing, sometimes having rows of links that are not straight across, and otherwise having excessive play in the range of motion, in that they can easily be twisted.

Unfortunately, my only other experience is with the OEM Omega mesh bracelet, which is truly excellent, and I don't recall what I thought of the mesh bracelet which came with my Helson Skindiver as I sold it to help defray the cost of the watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mleok

Thanks that is helpful. What brands or suppliers did you use? 
I usually regret cheaping out on things. Though i always like feeling i got a good value "deal". I might as well spend the extra $60 and get something better. I think ill justify it by dropping the rubber i was going to get. I imagine i will have it on the mesh most often and occasionally a perlon. It will be one amongst several watches so it won't be getting worn so much that i "need" 3 straps. I can always add the rubber down the road if those options don't suit.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The other mesh bracelets I ordered were thinner, so I will concentrate on the comparison of the 4mm mesh bracelet from kikohouse, which was $15 on eBay,

Silver 18 20 22mm Web Mesh Watch Band Stainless Steel Fold Over Clasp Safety | eBay

These are some photos of it side by side with the Omega OEM bracelet.
















The Omega mesh just feels much more substantial and denser, but that's not surprising, given the dramatic difference in price. From the vague memories I had of the mesh bracelet that I got with the Helson Skindiver, the quality seemed much more comparable to the Omega mesh, and it was probably an excellent value for the $50 I paid, although I think I was able to get about $80 for it when I sold it.

There is a nice discussion of mesh bracelets in this post,

http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...575-mesh-bracelets-comparisons-mega-post.html


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

For the 3mm thick 22mm wide mesh bracelets I purchased for my Apple Watch, I quite like the one I received from top-power-motor for $10,

Thick Watch Strap Shark Mesh Chain Stainless Steel Band Bracelet 22mm | eBay

It's on the thinner side, but with a dense weave, and well finished on both sides as well as on the edges.

In contrast, there was this $4 bracelet for ntxmas,

22mm Unisex Mesh Steel Watch Band Strap Bracelet Safety Buckle Silver Hot | eBay

and while it looks identical in the listing photos except for the clasp, there was excessive crimping at the ends, and the mesh is misaligned, as these photos illustrate.
















I was expecting that the quality would have been similar, as I assumed the price difference was due to the first one being sold by a US based seller, but even at these low price points, there was a noticeable difference in quality when observed side by side, although it was quite honestly difficult to see this from the listing photos.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

New pic from Borealis of production dials


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

i pre-ordered the black no date arabic, planning to wear with a tropic rubber


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nocam said:


> i pre-ordered the black no date arabic, planning to wear with a tropic rubber


Any pics or a link to the rubber you are thinking of?


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Any pics or a link to the rubber you are thinking of?



View attachment 7280746


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Just came across this Estoril 300 pre-order and i'm definitely smitten by it. Looks pretty solid. Any idea when does pre-order close?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Nocam said:


> i pre-ordered the black no date arabic, planning to wear with a tropic rubber


He, he... "great minds think alike" it seems. That's also my plan... I've got a vintage tropic in the right size laying around waiting for my blue/big triangle/no date Estoril to arrive!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think pre orders are supposed to go up till the release date. But at this point there isn't a discount or benefit to pre ordering aside from splitting up the payments and reserving the model you want. I believe it was 500 pieces total between the 8 variations but they weren't sure what the split would be. So I suppose there is a chance some versions may sell out before the release but I have no idea how many of the 500 have been preordered. Maybe 15 or maybe 387.


----------



## xuesheng (Sep 30, 2015)

Ordered mine today (arabic + date) and a rubber strap for my Tropik B...
This place is rough on the pocketbook


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I think pre orders are supposed to go up till the release date. But at this point there isn't a discount or benefit to pre ordering aside from splitting up the payments and reserving the model you want. I believe it was 500 pieces total between the 8 variations but they weren't sure what the split would be. So I suppose there is a chance some versions may sell out before the release but I have no idea how many of the 500 have been preordered. Maybe 15 or maybe 387.


Thanks for the information. I'm gonna have a tough time trying to resist this one. An sm300 homage with blue on blue is really unique. I've already have a Ball and a Poseidon pre-order in the pipeline and am saving some funds for a grail watch but as always something have to come along and shake up my resolve.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Has anyone heard if the shipment date of this watch has changed from the scheduled July timeframe?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ordered a strap code polished reform shark mesh with adjustable H links. Seems to be potentially the closest to the omega mesh( which i love aesthetically not just because of the name or connection to the Estoril) the after all my looking.

I know it may be the same as a $40 option but i feel better with the 316L and flat links. Something that was clear to me in my research was that things pictured in eBay ads especially weren't what you were necessarily getting. I know i could have got lucky and got good quality but didn't want to waste time money and frustration on maybe getting something disappointing.

I at least feel a little better as i took a random stab at a discount code of "wus2016" and was rewarded with 10% off! Total then was $99USD shipped.

I will certainly be reporting back when it arrives. The specs indicate it may be too short but i have my doubts and think it will fit after cross referencing with similar bracelets that say they fit smaller with similar link counts.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Looking forward to your report. I am looking for a good shark mesh bracelets for both of my 2 incoming Estorils, but not sure about paying higher price for strapcode's.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

eric198324 said:


> Has anyone heard if the shipment date of this watch has changed from the scheduled July timeframe?


If I remember well, Maria at Borealis has said that it might end up a bit early, but not sure by how much. Possibly June?

Tapatalk'd from my amazing bacon


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I ordered black with no date. But now I'm contemplating getting a blue with or without date. The pictures I've seen on this thread and on FB look awesome. If it's the right color blue, it would definitely be a hit. Along those lines, having two Estorils might be too much so I'm thinking of sending them an email and requesting that I switch orders. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Okay couldn't resist and finally ordered the Black Arabic with date.







I think the black looks more classic than the blue one.That blue shade just didn't do it for me. Now Couple of questions-Does anyone have experience with the borealis normal post?Is it quick? Or as maria said i should choose the $45 more fedex? (i will be in india for business from july till september so i've asked to ship it there)
2) Need some strap suggestions-I never liked the mesh bracelet,I already have one black diver on bracelet.I was thinking black leather with white stitching?Please let me know what you think?







Thanks


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Economy post is slower, that's for sure, but that will much depend on the various local posts. So I really don't know for India. Sending from Portugal to France the whole trip was 6 or 7 days, on the two times I chose it. Of these, 3 or 4 at least were with the French post, sitting at the international arrival point, waiting to be dispatched. So I guess a more efficient postal service could make that whole affair shorter... but a less efficient one, or one in a larger country could make the ordeal last for close to a month!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The black is more classic I agree. I have enough black divers though and the blue sets it apart as a homage. As I've mentioned if it was to be my only watch I would have gone black. 
Now that I have my mesh ordered I will be turning to another strap option. 
I think I will try perlon. It has the vintage feel and should keep it wearing "small". 
I am thinking about a black eulit kristal. 

I am sure it would look good with the leather too. Really it probably will look good with just about anything I would think.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Perlon seems perfect for this style and size watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


>


Boatswain, I love that strap! Would you mind letting me know where could get it? Much appreciate it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's not my pic but what I am shooting for. I think it suits very well. I have struggled a bit with color choice but I reckon the black perlon with the blue estoril will look sharp and keep it classy.

I'll be ordering from Holbens. Now that my mesh is ordered I will be turning my attention to the perlon. I should order this week and if you like I am sure I'll post pics and my opinions on it here once it arrives.

It's a Eulit Kristal Perlon. $20usd

http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/braided-woven-leather-nylon/


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just checked in with Maria and the Estoril should accept marathon spring bars. Going to grab a couple as the shoulder less design should be safer on the fabric straps and look cleaner with the shark mesh. Not to mention the deep tips for security and strong springs. It will be my first time using them but apparently they are great.

For those interested this is the spring bar diagram from Borealis









And these are the marathons 









Edit
Marathons ordered from Top Spec U.S.
They were kind enough to offer a 10% WUS discount. Best price and cheapest international shipping.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

^^Thanks for sharing. Good to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Looking forward to your report. I am looking for a good shark mesh bracelets for both of my 2 incoming Estorils, but not sure about paying higher price for strapcode's.


the ones from Watch Gecko could be a good option

https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap.php


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch gecko was my second place choice. I had good communication with them. They just didn't have a flattened link version. Though they said they would "later in the year".


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, definitely for added security and more so peace of mind, since both the Estoril 300 and Bull Shark have drilled lugs, I will be fitting Marathon shoulderless springbars as soon as I receive mine.

I have purchased these Marathon bars previously, in 20mm and 22mm, and used them in some of my watches, and they are really great !

Definitely recommend them.

Regards,


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

For the H link mesh make sure you use blue locktight on each screw, they will come out if you don't pay attention.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Are you referring to those shark mesh H Links in particular or just screwed link bracelets in general?
I have several screwed bracelets and have been fortunate so far that none have worked loose without locktight, i just check from time to time. Though it is probably a good idea to get more security with the lock tight i have heard horror stories from others.

Also i discovered watch gecko has eulit perlons too. They have a 10% WUS discount "watchuseek" and cheaper shipping than Holbens, so i think my perlons will come from them now.



jonflusher said:


> For the H link mesh make sure you use blue locktight on each screw, they will come out if you don't pay attention.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

I have had several "H" link mesh come unscrewed before using locktite, haven't noticed that with screw link bracelets.


boatswain said:


> Thanks for the advice. Are you referring to those shark mesh H Links in particular or just screwed link bracelets in general?
> I have several screwed bracelets and have been fortunate so far that none have worked loose without locktight, i just check from time to time. Though it is probably a good idea to get more security with the lock tight i have heard horror stories from others.
> 
> Also i discovered watch gecko has eulit perlons too. They have a 10% WUS discount "watchuseek" and cheaper shipping than Holbens, so i think my perlons will come from them now.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

hi guys,I am considering making this watch my beater watch.Now i have ordered some perlons,mesh and nato straps.I think i am gonna put perlon on my tissel sub.Now to make this watch my beater i need an good bracelet for this watch.I am looking for something similar to the original seamaster.Can anyone recommend me any good options where to buy? I have checked strapcode,liked it but a bit expensive.I want precise fit without any gaps.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ That's a beautiful pic of the SM300, by the way !

As Maria, and even Carlos have mentioned previously, the Estoril 300 is not a 1:1 homage of the SM300, and as such, finding a bracelet to fit precisely with no gaps, could be pretty much a hit or miss exercise !!!

Without actually having an Estoril in hand, I doubt anyone can advise on whether an Omega original, or even aftermarket bracelet will fit. The shape and lugholes on the Estoril most probably will be different ...

It will have to be a trial and error exercise, most probably requiring some filing or bending, to get anything to fit, since there is no factory made bracelet for his one.

The only alternative, as also already mentioned, is the mesh option. There at least, the chances of getting a decent fit and look will be that much better.

Regards,


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> ^^^ That's a beautiful pic of the SM300, by the way !
> 
> As Maria, and even Carlos have mentioned previously, the Estoril 300 is not a 1:1 homage of the SM300, and as such, finding a bracelet to fit precisely with no gaps, could be pretty much a hit or miss exercise !!!
> 
> ...


Appreciate your comments. I think i will hold back until i get my hands on this beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Karan Kohli said:


> Appreciate your comments. I think i will hold back until i get my hands on this beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I would think that would be the most logical thing to do, really ....

Wait till you actually have the watch in hand, to avoid any unnecessary disappointment !

Regards,


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok so I put in my pre-order for the black dated, and have changed my mind on which model about 6 times since then (no order changes though). 

Is the non-dated big triangle model most similar to the original version they are paying homage to? Of course it's really about what I want, but if I can't decide I need something to tip the scales. Someone help me stop the insanity...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

There were versions of all styles in the original I believe. they all have some history. I believe the triangle is the most rare. All were black.

This may help

http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.p...mega-Seamaster-300-including-Military-watches

http://thatwatchandmore.blogspot.ca/2013/03/buying-vintage-omega-seamaster-300.html?m=1


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jonflusher said:


> I have had several "H" link mesh come unscrewed before using locktite, haven't noticed that with screw link bracelets.


I see a lot of recommendations around for the blue loc tite, but reading the loc tite descriptions the purple sounds more appropriate as its designed for threads under 1/4".

How easily does the blue come apart later if needed?
How much do you apply?

Anyone used the purple?

I hate the thought of my new Estoril crashing to the cement with a failed h link screw. I am actually hoping that my wrist is small enough I don't have to use the links but there may be one. And I do like the idea that I can resize it if needed.

This is making want to run and check all my bracelet screws in paranoia!


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

I havent used used purple but I have tried the blue, a very tiny amount. It should release easily once when you want it to.



boatswain said:


> I see a lot of recommendations around for the blue loc tite, but reading the loc tite descriptions the purple sounds more appropriate as its designed for threads under 1/4".
> 
> How easily does the blue come apart later if needed?
> How much do you apply?
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Jon.

Paranoid check complete, all my bracelet screws are super tight (no loc tite).

I wonder if it has something to do with the style of link vs a bracelet and how torque or force is applied to it.

Looking forward to my mesh coming...no sign yet.

Now just having trouble deciding between Kristall and panama weave on the Eulit perlons...










Panama









Kristall 









Rubber is also tempting me again. This is a Zulu diver (BC really) 270









Thinking now perhaps black perlon and a blue rubber...

Good thing there are things to play with while we wait for delivery.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

jonflusher said:


> I havent used used purple but I have tried the blue, a very tiny amount. It should release easily once when you want it to.


:think: Same here. I have used the blue on all screws in every bracelet or with screwed bars. No problems if you clean the parts first, and then, use only just enough to do the job. Later, if you have trouble getting the parts loose, some heat from a hair dryer or a bath in some hot water will help the release.

No worries....and no lost screws...(or worse).

_(Those Eulit perlons look very nice.....hmmmm....)_

--- Best ---


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What do you usually clean with?soap and water? Alcohol?



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: Same here. I have used the blue on all screws in every bracelet or with screwed bars. No problems if you clean the parts first, and then, use only just enough to do the job. Later, if you have trouble getting the parts loose, some heat from a hair dryer or a bath in some hot water will help the release.
> 
> No worries....and no lost screws...(or worse).
> 
> ...


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

boatswain said:


> There were versions of all styles in the original I believe. they all have some history. I believe the triangle is the most rare. All were black.
> 
> This may help
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, info, and pics, very helpful.

Being a new customer, I can say that Borealis support has been very responsive. I emailed about changing my order, and they were fine with it as long as my final order had everything "in stock", which led me to ask about availability and expected delivery dates.

I was told June/July, and about 80 pieces per variant. Apparently they are waiting on the 9015 movements. This may or may not be news to anyone, sorry just haven't had the time to scan through the entire thread. I am pretty tempted to go for one of each color now, knowing how limited this run is going to be.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

boatswain said:


> What do you usually clean with?soap and water? Alcohol?


 Hi there, I have bought a number of previously-owned watches here and there, and it seems like on almost every one of them with bracelets, I have found some loose screws when I check and adjust them prior to wearing.

 I usually work with the parts over a small flat tray lined with a paper towel or a small box. That way if I drop a small screw or pin, it won't go too far, and I can keep all the parts corraled so they don't become lost.

First, I wipe off any grease or loose debris with small soft tissues or a thin soft cloth. It has to be thin enough to be able to conform to the shape of the threads. If you pinch a small screw in between your fingers, in a soft tissue or cloth, with the head up and the threads down, and then rotate the screw like you are unscrewing it a couple of times, you can be amazed by the amount of stuff you can wipe off, and how clean the screw threads will appear after. Of course, this is important if you are re-using a screw after it has had thread-locking compound on it from a previous application. You want to get all that old stuff, dirt and debris, off. If really dirty, use a closed, small sink or pan and some warm water and soap. Use a small nylon brush or old toothbrush to scrub if needed. Follow with an alcohol bath and wipe dry with soft tissue. Alcohol will bind with any remaining moisture and allow it to be cleanly wiped away or dried.

:think: It seems like even relatively new parts sometimes have a greasy coating of debris - this can possibly interfere with the binding action of the thread-locking compound.

;-) Clean and dry parts are the prerequisite for success.

--- Best ---


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Omega cosmic man, thanks for the effort of a detailed reply. 

I guess I'll do a pretty detailed clean and loctite for the shark mesh when it arrives.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well ended where i started with my strap plan...mesh, perlon, rubber

Now on order and waiting delivery for...

Black Kristall Perlon from watch Gecko
Polished Reform flat shark mesh from Strapcode
Blue Zulu Diver 270 from Watch Gecko (looks same as BC270 and made by BC, but better buckle and more colours)
Marathon Spring Bars from Top Spec US

More money than i would have originally planned invested in straps, sort of negating the good deal of the Estoril somewhat. But it is a death of a thousand cuts. 

I do also like having a good kit for a watch though.

Ill certainly report in with what my thoughts are as they trickle in.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

First wrist shot (from Facebook) 😝


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome! Looks great!

First of the black. There was a blue wrist shot awhile back too.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes indeed I forgot this one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Larry23 said:


> Yes indeed I forgot this one


The bottom line is that we need more!

It would be great to see a wrist shot of each variant. I would especially like to see the blue in more natural light. Not sure if I really know what it will look like yet.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

boatswain said:


> The bottom line is that we need more!
> 
> It would be great to see a wrist shot of each variant. I would especially like to see the blue in more natural light. Not sure if I really know what it will look like yet.


Couldn't agree more. I ordered the black version because I was unsure of how "blue" the blue version is..for example I like that dark subtle blue in the wrist shot above but the same watch looks totally different under the light of the photoshoot


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup. I am hoping for dark and subtle for the blue. Ideally like the sumo. When I opened my blue sumo I first thought "what!?! They sent me a black!" Until I had it in a different light and saw it was blue. I hope the Estoril is mostly a dark rich blue in most conditions but then maybe brightens a bit in bright direct light. Photo shoots are hard to gauge especially with the sapphire being above the colours. 
Time will tell...

Also hoping my Zulu diver blue rubber is a nice dark blue. It's another hard to tell as some times blue rubber can be a bit purpley. Just hard to tell from pics.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm a sucker for blue dials, but when I read that the dial and bezel were slightly different shades of blue, I changed my order to black. Two different shades would bug the crap out of me.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Yea I do see the miss match and the blue does seem very dark, not sure if I would jump ship to black though, seems a bit boring.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

clouser said:


> I'm a sucker for blue dials, but when I read that the dial and bezel were slightly different shades of blue, I changed my order to black. Two different shades would bug the crap out of me.


My thoughts as well..


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

one tone too merge, a little difference looks better. IMHO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some photos the blue looks quite close between bezel and dials, others don't. I bet the difference between matte dial and gloss sapphire bezel will make it hard for them to look the same.

Also there is a pop up code for 15% off at Borealis now.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Some photos the blue looks quite close between bezel and dials, others don't. I bet the difference between matte dial and gloss sapphire bezel will make it hard for them to look the same.
> 
> Also there is a pop up code for 15% off at Borealis now.


Nice, thanks for the heads up. Just pulled the trigger on the blue to go along with the black, using the code EASTERBUNNY15.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Which blue did you go for?

That's a good deal with the 15%



salimoneus said:


> Nice, thanks for the heads up. Just pulled the trigger on the blue to go along with the black, using the code EASTERBUNNY15.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Which blue did you go for?
> 
> That's a good deal with the 15%


I went with the small triangle dated. Yea the final discount will be $60 off, not bad at all.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does anyone know how long the promotion will last for? and did the math end up to be costing the same as the Christmas one with buying the Borealis strap then you get discount on watches? Thinking if I should pull the trigger on the Bull Shark


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Some photos the blue looks quite close between bezel and dials, others don't. I bet the difference between matte dial and gloss sapphire bezel will make it hard for them to look the same.
> 
> Also there is a pop up code for 15% off at Borealis now.


Ahh ... I just preordered the Bull Shark yesterday. I did not see any pop up code. o|

Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ahh ... I just preordered the Bull Shark yesterday. I did not see any pop up code. o|
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the info.


I might email them, since you ordered it after the promo code came out, just say it did not show up in your browser. They might hook you up.

For anyone else, the code is *EASTERBUNNY15*


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

salimoneus said:


> I might email them, since you ordered it after the promo code came out, just say it did not show up in your browser. They might hook you up.
> 
> For anyone else, the code is *EASTERBUNNY15*


Thanks for the help.

Anyway, it is true that my browser did not show at all.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Anyway, it is true that my browser did not show at all.


Now I see it using my Windows IE browser. My android chrome did not appear the pop up. Sigh ....


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Now I see it using my Windows IE browser. My android chrome did not appear the pop up. Sigh ....


Maria is great to work with, shoot her an email at [email protected] and I bet she will help you out, assuming your order was placed after the promo went live.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So I just preordered the Estoril Blue Triangle No Date. However I'm not a big fan of NATO straps so I'm thinking of replacing the factory strap with a mesh strap.

However I'm not sure which will look better - silver or blue.

What do you reckon?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Shark mesh came in today









Strapcode 20mm Ploprof 316 reform shark mesh polished. 









I am very happy with it and glad I paid more. 
The finishing is very good. Nice smooth clear polish. No sharp edges or snags. The buckle is nice and crisp, better than my strapcode endmill. The flat links look great. Nice smooth feel to the touch. I was worried the flat links would look too aggressive but they don't. It gives a lot of depth to the bracelet as the links and texture shift with the light. Also the initial impression was that is wasn't too shiny, so I doubt I will be in a rush to brush it if at all. Sizing was very easy. Unscrewed quite nicely. The watch I tried it on is an RLT 75 which has near identical dimensions to the Estoril. The best part is all the H links came out for my 173mm/6.75" wrist. So I get the adjustability of the extra links and the strength and clean look of a straight mesh! I may have to add a link for the Estoril which would be fine as I was on the largest micro adjust and I think my wrist is small now. Also the Estoril I think has lower lugs. Either way I am pleased as I thought it might be too long. Nice feel on wrist. Conforms nicely and is not too heavy or too light. While I wish I had an omega bracelet the density looks good in wrist, if only it had one more link to fill the lugs more. The omega version has 9 links across as opposed to the 8 all after markets have in 20mm. I think it will look great with the shoulder less marathon bars i have coming, nice and clean. I won't be able to try them though till the Estoril arrives as the RLT doesn't have drilled lugs.

Definitely recommend!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BlackRazorNZ

I would definitely go with steel not blue . I think the steel will look classier. I would worry the blue would look cheaper and unusual. I would also hazard the blue coating would probably wear away easily. Points for boldness though! Never seen a blue bracelet.

Excellent choice on the Blue Big Triangle No date. Though i may be biased...;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So I just preordered the Estoril Blue Triangle No Date. However I'm not a big fan of NATO straps so I'm thinking of replacing the factory strap with a mesh strap.
> 
> However I'm not sure which will look better - silver or blue.
> 
> What do you reckon?


Imho, silver is better looking, now or long term use. The blue may look good now, but when scratch marks starts to appear on it ... well, you get the idea.

If still in doubt and price are cheap, buy both. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

salimoneus said:


> Maria is great to work with, shoot her an email at [email protected] and I bet she will help you out, assuming your order was placed after the promo went live.


Yep, you are right. Maria is really great to work with. She replied to offer a 30% off 2nd half of the final bill later.

She made my day.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yep, you are right. Maria is really great to work with. She replied to offer a 30% off 2nd half of the final bill later.
> 
> She made my day.


That nice to hear, and a class move on her behalf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

She is wonderful to work with and part of the reason I go back to them over and over. They even were open to advice on the Bull Shark and liked some of my (and others) suggestions on the bull Shark enough to make changes to the design for a much better end result.

All said and done I'll be at 8 Borealis watches and counting... (shh don't tell the wife)



5661nicholas said:


> That nice to hear, and a class move on her behalf.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Shark mesh came in today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did you paid for this mesh strap from strapcode? I am think of getting the same, but not sure whether it will fit my 6.25-6.5" wrist well after removing all the links. I got a feeling it might be too loose for me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

$100usd after WUS discount. 

It may fit as I was on the longest micro adjust and I think it can be shortened further by removing the screwed attachments to the clasp and just passing spring bars through the clasp endlinks. I thought If it was too big for me I would do that or just snip out a row or two and still have the extra links for easy adjustment down the road. 

Let me know if you need further help thoughts or pics


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

ORDER PLACED my only concern is the size; the smaller I can go is the helson sd40 do you think this will be any smaller? on their website they have all the measures but could not figure it out they seem pretty similar in size to me


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

Larry23 said:


> View attachment 7432546
> 
> 
> First wrist shot (from Facebook) 


wrist size?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I assume that is Maria's husband (Is it the Prometheus guy?). I believe in the earlier blue wrist shot posted perhaps the Borealis forum that his wrist is under 7" maybe 6.75" because I remember thinking it was similar to my wrist. Just a guess though...


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I assume that is Maria's husband (Is it the Prometheus guy?). I believe in the earlier blue wrist shot posted perhaps the Borealis forum that his wrist is under 7" maybe 6.75" because I remember thinking it was similar to my wrist. Just a guess though...


I'm around 6.75" and I think the overall dimensions of this watch are right in the sweet spot for a lower profile classier/dress type watch. Of course wrist shape and preferences vary, but for me this watch is about the perfect replacement for my previously beloved but now seemingly small Seiko SKX031.

Damn the trends towards bigger watches, it's hitting the pocketbook pretty hard. But I think it's a good trend, appropriately sized watches look so much better.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marathon spring bars came in. Certainly seem an improvement on the standard fare. They should fill the lug gap nicely and the tip ends are very long.

Comparison pics are with the spring bars included with the strapcode shark mesh, both 20mm.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Seems the black version with date is sold out. If anyone wants to back out, drop me a message.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

I believe the price just went up $20 as well. I would expect to see Sold Out under several other variations in the near future.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

When does the pre-order close, and will there be a price difference?


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

daforg said:


> When does the pre-order close, and will there be a price difference?


I believe the pre-order will be available until they start shipping (June/July), or they are sold out, whichever comes first. It's difficult to tell what is going to happen with the price, but since it just went up a bit that might be a good indicator.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

daforg said:


> When does the pre-order close, and will there be a price difference?


I believe the pre-order will close once they get the prototypes, usually, or a particular model sells out.

There is a 15% Easter discount on right now, which I believe is on until today (27th.) Those interested, but still on the fence, should take advantage of this.

There has been some increase in their pricing, which is again I believe due to the recent 40% price increase for the Miyota movements.

Regards,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow!

Glad i jumped when i did for my first pre order. for both the price and availability.
I think it was $385usd when i ordered now its $419USD. Thats a $34USD increase excluding any of the various discounts one may have used that have been offered.
i think the price is still reasonable though, it was a little too good when it was $385 especially with any of the available 10-15% discounts.

I wonder what will be next to sell out?

It is likely my bias showing again but i would guess blue triangle no date. I am not surprised the black 12 date sold out first though. If i didn't have as many black watches as i do and wanted great all around do everything watch that is what i would have chosen for its classic versatility. I like the more unique blue though referencing the more seldom seen triangle version. They all look great though.


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

will those of us that pre-ordered before the price increase have to make up the difference when the final payment is made? or are we locked in to the original price?


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Nocam said:


> will those of us that pre-ordered before the price increase have to make up the difference when the final payment is made? or are we locked in to the original price?


We are locked into the price at the time of pre-order, including any discount or promo codes used etc.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nocam said:


> will those of us that pre-ordered before the price increase have to make up the difference when the final payment is made? or are we locked in to the original price?


Based on my invoice dated 14th Oct 2015, it is $385/- in that preordering period.

But I got a one time only 15% discount coupon that time, due to the Scout Sniper I bought just one day before, which bring down the final cost to $327.25 per Estoril. This leads to why I decided to buy a black and a blue together.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Update from the Borealis forum:

All parts are now produced. 

We are just waiting for Miyota to deliver movements. 

According to them that should occur in June but we are trying to see if we can at least receive some movements before that date.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Package from Watchgecko arrived. England to Canada, 24 days. Not fast but cheap shipping. 








Everything arrived as advertised, good company to work with. A set of 3 single shoulder spring bars was included with each strap.

Black Eulit Kristal Perlon
































































Fitted in my test watch RLT75. I like it! Feels plasticky in the hand but incredibly comfortable on the wrist. Light, superb fit, doesn't add significant noticeable height. If your wrist is much over 7" you may want the long version of this strap. I think it will be great on the Estoril. I hope the black looks good on the blue Estoril. What do you think?

Zulu Diver (bonetto cinturini) 270. Standard BC strap. This one is more flexible than others I have, perhaps due to the thinness. The buckle is nothing special but well finished and a small notch above the standard BC buckles. Spring bar holes are very snug. Tough getting the pins in and out. It is a very nice dark blue. Almost black in some lights. If the watch is as dark as I hope it should be a nice pairing. I think the clean simple strap will work well in the vintage look Estoril. 









This is close to the real colour









Doesn't look this blue

















I am very happy with both straps. Happy to recommend.

Sharkmesh - check 

Perlon - check

Rubber - check

Estoril-.............

The full kit. Waiting....


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

This will be my first Borealis. . I was unsure from the shiny photos, would have liked to see some in natural light. . . but - Black big triangle no date ordered!

i just love the sm300 style, drilled lugs pushed me over the edge!

Any more ideas on steel bracelets? I don't think I suit a mesh so am looking at seamaster / president style.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Sweet baby ***** that looks perfect!
I actually like how the lume around the bezel is not as bright. I find it makes it easier to read.

Gotta decide which one to preorder Arabic or big triangle... I think a no date version for me. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

So what are people's thoughts on the Arabic vs big-triangle and date vs non-date one these? 

Both types I feel look pretty balanced with the date. I can't decide which I like more!
Does either style have more of a historical significance?
I think I read that the big triangle models were originally military only, and the original Seamaster 300 was an Arabic number dial.

Is this case design more modeled to one or the other? Ah so many choices! I might just have to get two.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

When does the pre-order for this end, if it has not already done so?


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

B.Boston said:


> So what are people's thoughts on the Arabic vs big-triangle and date vs non-date one these?
> 
> Both types I feel look pretty balanced with the date. I can't decide which I like more!
> Does either style have more of a historical significance?
> ...


Well regarding history you can't go wrong with any version since omega released all these sm300 variations (date, non date, Arabic, big triangle). 
Everything else is quite subjective I guess. I went with the black Arabic date model and apparently most people did since it's the first sold out version. The date is a must for me unfortunately and I am saying that because I prefer the non date look but the date feature is useful for my work. 
Good luck ;-)


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> When does the pre-order for this end, if it has not already done so?


Maria promised 500 pieces (in total) and delivery between June - July. Apparently if they are not sold out until then, pre-order will turn into regular order


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Larry23 said:


> Maria promised 500 pieces (in total) and delivery between June - July. Apparently if they are not sold out until then, pre-order will turn into regular order


Thanks 
Do you recall how to get the 10 or 15% off for those with a prior order #?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Larry23 said:


> Maria promised 500 pieces (in total) and delivery between June - July. Apparently if they are not sold out until then, pre-order will turn into regular order


Thanks. I saw the price has jumped up a bit. Danggit! I guess I should pull the trigger sooner rather than later, now.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

B.Boston said:


> So what are people's thoughts on the Arabic vs big-triangle and date vs non-date one these?
> 
> Both types I feel look pretty balanced with the date. I can't decide which I like more!
> Does either style have more of a historical significance?
> ...


I had asked a similar question several pages ago, and from what I understand all 4 versions were fairly readily available at one time or another, nothing really exclusive about any of them. I think it's mostly just a personal preference thing. Clearly the small triangle dated version is the most popular, having sold out some time ago, if that is any indicator.


----------



## 1313 (Aug 28, 2007)

These look great I think I need one.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

salimoneus said:


> I had asked a similar question several pages ago, and from what I understand all 4 versions were fairly readily available at one time or another, nothing really exclusive about any of them. I think it's mostly just a personal preference thing. Clearly the small triangle dated version is the most popular, having sold out some time ago, if that is any indicator.


I must have missed that in reading through the thread either through being way to excited about this watch or just from being lazy. haha
I just went with the arabic no-date in black. I would have liked the dated version, but I think this is going to be my go to weekend/casual watch, so the date shouldn't be missed!

hopefully they get the movements in early and can send some out before july!


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks
> Do you recall how to get the 10 or 15% off for those with a prior order #?


Hmm can't help you with that sorry...
However you can find more info in their official forum or create an account and ask Maria directly (I would happily do that for you if I actually had an account there )


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks
> Do you recall how to get the 10 or 15% off for those with a prior order #?


Pretty sure that promotion is no longer active. Your previous order# was your coupon code.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The code 10 off please was the last one I saw for 10% off


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

So 10-OFF-PLEASE is active again now that EASTERBUNNY15 is over.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

B.Boston said:


> So what are people's thoughts on the Arabic vs big-triangle and date vs non-date one these?
> 
> Both types I feel look pretty balanced with the date.  I can't decide which I like more!
> Does either style have more of a historical significance?
> ...


I think that the Arabic Date model is the most prolific sm300 in part because watchco has had more availability of that dial.

Big triangle no date is the rarer of the designs, I don't believe NOS dials are available.

I really like both no date variants of the Estoril 300 but I chose the big triangle or "369" as I like to call it because of the Omega SM300 big triangle dial rarity.


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh man. The impatience...

I'm really curious to see if any of the aftermarket bracelet options will fit. Particularly the 20mm seamaster ones off of ebay and the like. Hopefully someone picks one up and guinea pigs it. 

Black arabic date, you will soon be mine. The precious....


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

GetLittUp said:


> Oh man. The impatience...
> 
> I'm really curious to see if any of the aftermarket bracelet options will fit. Particularly the 20mm seamaster ones off of ebay and the like. Hopefully someone picks one up and guinea pigs it.
> 
> Black arabic date, you will soon be mine. The precious....


I'm really hoping something fits too! Mesh and straight ends just don't do it for me. Although I'll be quite happy with nato/leather/rubber straps, a nice bracelet would make this probably a daily wear.

I'm late to the game and already anxious! I can't imagine what those of you who have been here since the start must feel!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

In my opinion if you want date the arabic version looks the most balanced. The big triangle with date looks unbalanced to me. The versions without date do not have this problem.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I'm really curious to see if any of the aftermarket bracelet options will fit. Particularly the 20mm seamaster ones off of ebay and the like. Hopefully someone picks one up and guinea pigs it.


I have an aftermarket bracelet already bought to try this. Will report here in July when the watch arrives and I've discovered if it fits or not, etc. Maybe between a few of us experimenting and sticking up photo's we'll find something that works. A community effort!:-!


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

B.Boston said:


> I'm really hoping something fits too! Mesh and straight ends just don't do it for me. Although I'll be quite happy with nato/leather/rubber straps, a nice bracelet would make this probably a daily wear.
> 
> I'm late to the game and already anxious! I can't imagine what those of you who have been here since the start must feel!


This watch should look awesome on any number of straps. But I agree with you, a good fitting bracelet option with curved links would make this watch a seriously heavy hitter in my rotation, and I'm also not a round case/straight endlink kind of guy.



Narc'd said:


> I have an aftermarket bracelet already bought to try this. Will report here in July when the watch arrives and I've discovered if it fits or not, etc. Maybe between a few of us experimenting and sticking up photo's we'll find something that works. A community effort!:-!


Definitely! Share the trial and error cost, fantastic idea!


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh man every time I see a new post in this thread I hope it is something like "new photos!!" or "watch will be delivered earlier!"...

This pre-order torment....:-|


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

No problem for me. I preordered both black & blue since mid October last year. I am cool waiting for another 3 - 4 months. ;-)


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just took the plunge on a black arabic not date. Have been monitoring the project since last year but cant make up my mind. Could have gotten it cheaper last year but well at least I still got a 10% off which is better than nothing. Let the waiting commence...........


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

For those interested in bracelets.... My very unscientific research is suggesting that bracelets that fit the watchco seamaster 300 may fit... supporting evidence in the photos shows the lugs MAY be in a good spot.

***All photos shamelessly stolen/borrowed from the internets***
Borealis:









WatchCo:

























If this turns out to be true, I have also read online that bracelets that fit modern Speedmasters professionals would work! 
That really opens the doors for something modern, and maybe even with SELs!  Very excited!

I cannot wait for those movements to come in!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> If this turns out to be true, I have also read online that bracelets that fit modern Speedmasters professionals would work!


I read that as well, it was on a thread here on WUS, there's a good photo of that combo - here's a link https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/do-y...-lugs-vintage-seamaster-300m-case-666919.html

I bought a bracelet and I'll report back when I get a chance to try it on the Estoril and say whether it's a yay or a nay. (Apologies for lousy phone pic)









The Estoril has a bezel diameter of 40.6mm at it's widest point across the grippy edge. The lower, narrower portion measures 38.5mm diameter and that part is flush with the case diameter between the lugs. So if the Speedy style bracelet is curved to match a 38.5mm diameter AND the spring bar holes are the same distance out from the case AND they're the right height - the Speedy style bracelet may fit. Here's hoping! :think:


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Personally I feel like this watch was made for a nato/zulu strap, in fact the same exact bond colored strap that it comes with. I can certainly appreciate different tastes and such, but I will be perfectly happy not adding any bulk or weight to an already very thin and classic looking time piece.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Is it July yet?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Is it July yet?


Another April preorder I am waiting on just got pushed out to June.

What's the saying about chickens and hatching?


----------



## siNdreAd (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, all. I read many pages of this... forgive me for not reading them all. 

For the models that are currently "sold out" on the pre-order, will more be made available when the project is complete? Thanks-


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

siNdreAd said:


> Hi, all. I read many pages of this... forgive me for not reading them all.
> 
> For the models that are currently "sold out" on the pre-order, will more be made available when the project is complete? Thanks-


From what I got as a response from Maria, no. If they are sold out they are sold out for the entire production run.


----------



## siNdreAd (Mar 12, 2013)

B.Boston said:


> From what I got as a response from Maria, no. If they are sold out they are sold out for the entire production run.


Thanks. =[!


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just caved and preordered a black big triangle date. I wish I would've known about this model earlier! I would've liked to have saved a few $$$!

Anyways, super excited to see it in the flesh in July!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I wonder if a nice rubber strap with curved ends designed for the planet ocean 42 or SMP 41s would fit... that could be a pretty sweet combo too.
Still holding out hope that a Speedy or 2254.50 style bracelet will fit these! 

I have a wedding to go to in early July... maybe just maybe mine will be here!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

An update from Maria today was

"No news is good news" and that the movements are still scheduled for arrival in early june followed by assembly


----------



## Supermarine (Jul 25, 2015)

Put my pre-order in for a blue one with arabic numbers and no date. This will be my second pre-order with Borealis, also pre-ordered a Scorpionfish last year which is very impressive. Looking forward to it!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Supermarine said:


> Put my pre-order in for a blue one with arabic numbers and no date. This will be my second pre-order with Borealis, also pre-ordered a Scorpionfish last year which is very impressive. Looking forward to it!


That's the one I preordered as well.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Me too. 

I had been waiting since mid October last year. Hopefully, no more than another 2 months of waiting.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

The more I look at this one the more I like it. No steel bracelet option is a disappointment though.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mlankton said:


> The more I look at this one the more I like it. No steel bracelet option is a disappointment though.


It grew on me too as I am not a nato guy and it took me awhile to visualize it in something else.

I am planning to wear it on perlon, shark mesh or rubber. Seeing pics of the omega regional on mesh convinced me. I am also pretty confident someone here will find a bracelet that will work.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm in for a blue arabic no date


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

If you're looking for a bracelet option, the OEM Omega 1171/633 likely fits (I put one on my Precista PRS14 with no trouble; that bracelet transitioned to my Watchco SM300). I picked mine up NIB (well, plastic) for $225 CDN a couple of years ago. I also have the Omega mesh and Omega rubber strap for the Watchco. At the moment, I prefer it on a NATO, actually... I've never actually tried it on the rubber strap - it's a blue Isofrane style strap.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I opted for one of these


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What, whoa!

Butterfly clasp? What do you think of it if it's arrived yet?

I heard they were getting some new meshes in if its from watch gecko. That's where I got my perlon and zuludiver from for the Estoril.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

boatswain said:


> What, whoa!
> 
> Butterfly clasp? What do you think of it if it's arrived yet?
> 
> I heard they were getting some new meshes in if its from watch gecko. That's where I got my perlon and zuludiver from for the Estoril.


yeah that's who I went through. I just ordered it this morning. I have a strong preference for butterfly over the standard style clasp. I think they fit, feel and look better.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I'm usually not too snobbish about fonts, but I can't get past the 3-6-9 -12 font Borealis used. If it were closer to the original, I'd have been in a long time ago cause this thing's got great specs!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not a font guru by any means either but I think I read somewhere there was a copyright issue getting too similar with the font. Also because the numerals are lumed (as opposed to the original) the may have had to have a thicker more consistent shape to make it worthwhile.

Just spitballin though...

I agree the original is a nice font. The Borealis version seems a little cleaner and modern though. Which I am sure some will like some not.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't mind the font at all. On their own forum they mentioned something about not being able to do the open 6's and 9's for legal reasons.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have switched my order from black dial big triangle no date to blue dial big triangle no date. 

That should make a nice change since I already have a lot of black dialed watches.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi Lads, i have ordered the black arabic date version But now i am really tempted to get the blue one aswell.Also am gonna pre-order one of the doc's nth sub's.
Any suggestions? Should i get it or wait and save for my grail watch(omega sm300 bond)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi guys, just ordered a blue no date Arabic no. Just wondering the nato that it comes with is the buckle signed borealis or B? 
Regards


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi Lads, i have ordered the black arabic date version But now i am really tempted to get the blue one aswell.Also am gonna pre-order one of the doc's nth sub's.
> Any suggestions? Should i get it or wait and save for my grail watch(omega sm300 bond)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Though call but for the price difference if get the 2 you want and reassess once at hand. You may be happy with the selection and save yourself some serious dough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Darwin said:


> If you're looking for a bracelet option, the OEM Omega 1171/633 likely fits (I put one on my Precista PRS14 with no trouble; that bracelet transitioned to my Watchco SM300). I picked mine up NIB (well, plastic) for $225 CDN a couple of years ago. I also have the Omega mesh and Omega rubber strap for the Watchco. At the moment, I prefer it on a NATO, actually... I've never actually tried it on the rubber strap - it's a blue Isofrane style strap.
> 
> View attachment 8212634
> View attachment 8212650
> View attachment 8212682


your watchco SM300 is one of the best looking watches ever made. Congrats, & best regards.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi guys, just ordered a blue no date Arabic no. Just wondering the nato that it comes with is the buckle signed borealis or B?
> Regards


I believe that one of the keepers will have " BOREALIS" on it.

Regards,


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

I think that will be signed Estoril , if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I don't mind the font at all. On their own forum they mentioned something about not being able to do the open 6's and 9's for legal reasons.


Agree. The font is fine. 
But there is most definitely not any legal reason to dissuade use of the other font. 
Check out the new MKii Project 300. I doubt he shares legal rights to the font with Omega


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I wonder too.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't see much difference in the fonts on the Estoril or the Mk II Project 300, at all.

Both are not the open-ended 6 or 9 ..... :think:









( Pic borrowed from the net)


----------



## Petahwong (Apr 2, 2008)

Haven't seen this particular part of the subforums in a long while...

Karan SAVE for the Omega Bond. (which model as Bond had a few different models over the years)

I have an orginal sm300 that I saved for. It would have been easy to buy a hommage but I am glad I didnt. Buy what you want not substitutes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well June is one month closer to July! That's worth celebrating during our wait. 
May the movements arrive quickly this month as scheduled.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I posted too soon!

From Borealis...

Dear forum members,

I am writing you today to talk on progress of our current pre-orders and a new project the Borealis Cascais.

Current status of pre-orders:

Borealis Estoril: movements arrived yesterday and assembly started today


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

More good news on the progress of the Estoril from the Borealis Watch Forum Pre-Order - Borealis Estoril 300m Automatic | Page 49 | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors



> We should receive them in about a couple of weeks time as assembly is almost complete.


I can't wait until these are ready!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thats good news!

I am sure i will be kicking myself for going with the cheaper slower shipping as all the express guys get theirs.

Patience....patience....


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

All versions of black sold out on their site. Just ordered the blue no date with triangle at 12. Seems like a great deal.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

tsteph12 said:


> All versions of black sold out on their site. Just ordered the blue no date with triangle at 12. Seems like a great deal.


Black dial big triangle/date is still showing available. Funny thing is that is the one I originally ordered. Dont know why its not more popular amongst the black dials. I like the date function


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> Black dial big triangle/date is still showing available. Funny thing is that is the one I originally ordered. Dont know why its not more popular amongst the black dials. I like the date function


Same for me but only because I recently realized I really want a date on my watches; I hate having to look for it on the phone lol.

I agree that no date watches look better though, better symmetry.

Envoyé de mon D5803 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! Only Black Triangle Date available now.

Glad i got in! Not long now i should think!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow! Indeed. I looked yesterday and all 4 blue dial versions and one black version were still in stock. Now everything is out of stock bar the black/big triangle/date version - they certainly disappeared quick!


EDIT: Looks like there was just a temporary discrepancy on the Borealis website or a restock - all watches at time of this edit are now showing as available to buy with the exception of the black dial/12/date version. Hope nobody got alarmed!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

More models available again, with prices ranging from $419-$439-$499. 10%OFF coupon is still popping up too.

Perhaps the "out of stock" was to increase prices based on the current demand and pre sales figures.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm looking forward to my big triangle no date! Getting close.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

This is gonna be a great piece. What kinda strap is everyone thinkin about? I know it'll come on nato but anyone have other ideas? I've got a shark mesh waiting for it and just ordered a custom black leather rally strap.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Vintage tropic rubber and mesh


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I probably wait till the watch arrived on my hand first, before I decide what straps or bracelets should pair up with it.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, my thoughts exactly !

Regards,


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

The Borealis Estoril have arrived! We are now sending final invoices. 

Please don't ask us constantly when yours will be shipped as we are busy doing QC checks and preparing invoices and shipments.

The more questions we have to ask now the more process will delay.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

yup, just got my final invoice


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Man, that was fast !!!

Didn't expect the Estorils to be out until next month .....

Now it looks like I will have to make two final payments in very quick succession, my Poseidon Black/Yellow, *and* my Estoril !!! Wow !!!

Fantastic !

With four pre-orders outstanding this year, this is the one I have really been waiting for ......

Regards,


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

I haven't had a final invoice yet, excited that it will be soon though!

As for straps - I am looking forward to this part as i am on a 20mm lug size watch only plan! So what I have / will get will work with my other 2 watches (also on a 3 watch only plan too!)

I have just received a new Phoenix NATO in black for it. I have admiralty grey and a speedway stripe already too. 

I also already have a tropic rubber strap and a number of leather straps in vintage style.

I will be looking to add the right modern natural / nitrile rubber dive strap and a metal bracelet - seamaster style hopefully.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

rhaykal said:


> This is gonna be a great piece. What kinda strap is everyone thinkin about? I know it'll come on nato but anyone have other ideas? I've got a shark mesh waiting for it and just ordered a custom black leather rally strap.


I'm waiting for the watch to arrive first before I order any additional straps or mesh. I want to get the watch and try it on to get a feel for it. It might wear a little too small for my liking. We'll see. It looks like a fantastic watch though. |>


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow I have three long standing preorders becoming ready within weeks of each other. Raven Defender, Stevral Moray and Borealis Estoril. This will be a very good month!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No invoice for me yet. But that's exciting! But I will be using these for straps. I'll have to see what works best...

Eulit perlon kristal
Strapcode reform sharkmesh polished
Zuludiver navy blue smooth rubber

I have pics earlier in the thread of them .


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Just paid my invoice - was delighted when I saw that in my inbox just a short while ago. Fair play to Borealis for being ahead of schedule, I'm really looking forward to this watch.

I have a reasonable selection of 20mm straps bought for various watches that inevitably got flipped, an ISO, a couple of BC rubber straps too. I'm curious to see what rubber looks best on the Estroil, something plain and/or retro I feel will work best.

I did buy an aftermarket steel bracelet, designed to fit an Omega watch, for the Estoril, I took a stab in the dark on that one and of course will report back here if it fits or not once I get the chance. It's probably just as important to state if it doesn't work to prevent you guys making the same mistake. Between us we'll find some nice combinations I'm sure. If that doesn't work then for a metal bracelet I think I'll try some sort of mesh - one with just open links where the spring-bar passes through as opposed to one with a solid end link. Again, I'm sure the rest of you guys here will post up some nice options.

Although not a NATO strap fan I do also have a new, grey Eulit Palma Pazific Perlon strap to try out and for leather have a new, black Di Modell Rallye strap with ivory stitching. Will post up here of course at a future date when the watches have been sent out and landed around the world |>.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> Just paid my invoice - was delighted when I saw that in my inbox just a short while ago. Fair play to Borealis for being ahead of schedule, I'm really looking forward to this watch.
> 
> I have a reasonable selection of 20mm straps bought for various watches that inevitably got flipped, an ISO, a couple of BC rubber straps too. I'm curious to see what rubber looks best on the Estroil, something plain and/or retro I feel will work best.
> 
> ...


Can't "like" this enough. I'm really hoping by chance or intelligent design by the Estoril design team there will be a fitted end link bracelet that works for this watch! Looks like we may just get to figure that out sooner than later!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Wow I have three long standing preorders becoming ready within weeks of each other. Raven Defender, Stevral Moray and Borealis Estoril. This will be a very good month!


I'm right there with you. I have two Defenders, two Estorils, and one Seafarer II coming in. I know the Seafarer II isn't far behind the Estoril.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just joined the party with a black/ big triangle no date. Wasn't planning to get any new watches but thanks to the enablers here 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

From the Borealis forum

Invoices sent so far to black arabic numbers no date.

So looks like they are coming by model type. 

I'm a blue triangle no date, so I will only "panic" if those of my likeminded brethren get their invoice and I don't. 

Would it be helpful to say what version we choose if we update with a paid invoice post?


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Mine ordered is blue, large triangle, no date. Final invoice not yet sent. Very much looking forward to receiving. Already considering strap options and may decide to go with metal bracelet (mesh or bor).


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Blue, number, no date. No invoice yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Everyone will get their invoice, no need to spam the post any worse than it already is. If you must, at least only make a single post if you HAVE received your invoice and nobody else with that same exact model has already. If everyone who hasn't received an invoice starts posting we'll get hundreds of useless posts.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue no date. Also no invoice. Will keep an eye out, though.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got, and paid, my invoice for my black dial, big triangle, no date.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just curious. I think your Estoril preorder was cancelled by Borealis due to some "misunderstanding", but was given the option to preorder again. Did you take that option?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I did Re Order the Estori and Sea Farer 2, that I initially ordered. and they cancelled it AGAIN cuz apparently my Poseidon comparison with Osprey thread was trolling them and making them look bad.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> I did Re Order the Estori and Sea Farer 2, that I initially ordered. and they cancelled it AGAIN cuz apparently my Poseidon comparison with Osprey thread was trolling them and making them look bad.


Wow, really? They told you that?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Wow, really? They told you that?


Lol absolutely not. If you look up all his comments on Borealis watches, trashing the QC, the straps, the box, even hinting that Borealis would dare say a WR that no one would test, calling people to PM if they wanna know about his opinion of Borealis QC and all his issues. Complaining about a microscopic flaw on hands, he got a full refund and then kept complaining. He was given a full refund and told to keep the watch. And that wasn't enough to shut him up.

So after all his alleged QC issues, he still couldn't stop himself from pulling the trigger on the Seafarer 2 and Estoril for the 2nd time and couldn't stop bashing the company every chance he got.

He's the nightmare of customers and he was banned from buying from them again. Maria did great by dumping him forever.

He's the number 1 Borealis troll and I got a feeling he'll always be.

So don't let his diluted version of what really happened fool ya.

Edit: start on the Borealis Batial thread and you'll see what really happened.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Jguitron said:


> Blue, number, no date. No invoice yet.


Same here.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

hoping black dial triangle w/ date ships soon!!!!!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Big congrats to those getting Estorils ! I so wish I could rock that size and I'm looking forward to wristshots !


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Lol absolutely not. If you look up all his comments on Borealis watches,
> 
> ....
> 
> He's the number 1 Borealis troll and I got a feeling he'll always be.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Big congrats to those getting Estorils ! I so wish I could rock that size and I'm looking forward to wristshots !


I wish I had the wrist to rock the Poseidon. If it were smaller I would have kept it.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Its actually not big even on my 7" or so wrist I thought it would be too big, + the big crown but it is more wearable than a 42mm Helson Shark Diver and seems lighter too on the bracelet.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just curious. I think your Estoril preorder was cancelled by Borealis due to some "misunderstanding", but was given the option to preorder again. Did you take that option?


Strange, my question to AVS_Racing was edited off partially by WUS administrator (CMSgt Bo). Did I do something wrong or cross certain line that I did not know about?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

clouser said:


> I just got, and paid, my invoice for my black dial, big triangle, no date.


Same here , black dial , big triangle , no date - invoice paid last night and FedEx shipping notice received this morning , all being well should be here tomorrow !


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> Same here , black dial , big triangle , no date - invoice paid last night and FedEx shipping notice received this morning , all being well should be here tomorrow !


Tomorrow? Wow please don't forget to post at least 1000 photos when you get it :-!


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> Same here , black dial , big triangle , no date - invoice paid last night and FedEx shipping notice received this morning , all being well should be here tomorrow !


Same here, except mine won't arrive until Friday ;-)


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

This just posted on their site:

"All invoices for

Estoril Black Arabic Numbers no Date
Estoril Black Arabic Numbers Date
Estoril Black Big Triangle no Date

have been sent.

If you have a pre-order of this model and you haven´t received it please check your spam folder or contact us via [email protected]

Thank you."

I hope "Estoril Black Big Triangle Date" is next on the list  would make sense right!?!?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

First photo in the wild from the Borealis Facebook


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> First photo in the wild from the Borealis Facebook


Grandslam homerun !!! Congrats !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

To be clear it's not mine but one Borealis posted on their Facebook.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just delivered now , one quick .... before I have to go to work....


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> Just delivered now , one quick .... before I have to go to work....


What do you mean you have to go to work? Come back that was just ONE photo :-|


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Just delivered now , one quick .... before I have to go to work....


Nice. How's the lume? Any free play in the bezel?


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

looks good but I am a little nervous about this watch wearing small


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

mlankton said:


> looks good but I am a little nervous about this watch wearing small


Yep Me too. I ordered the black dial, large triangle, no date. The decision will be made once it arrives and I see it in person. It might be a catch and release for me. We'll see.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

mlankton said:


> looks good but I am a little nervous about this watch wearing small


Yup me too. The crystal is a mm smaller than an SKX007 but bigger than the SNZH so I expect it to wear somewhere in between. Case dimensions are very close to the SNZH divers which fits my wrists just right so we'll see.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Can anyone who gets theirs post some pics of the case profile? I'm interested to see how tall it looks compared to the original. The stock photo online is beautiful, but the angle is too steep to really tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

B.Boston said:


> Can anyone who gets theirs post some pics of the case profile? I'm interested to see how tall it looks compared to the original. The stock photo online is beautiful, but the angle is too steep to really tell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have an original. But when I get mine I'll post some comparison shots with Doc's Commander 300. Two very different approaches toward paying respects to the original.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

B.Boston said:


> Can anyone who gets theirs post some pics of the case profile? I'm interested to see how tall it looks compared to the original. The stock photo online is beautiful, but the angle is too steep to really tell.


I have a Watchco Seamaster 300 and I ordered a blue dial, arabic numeral no date Estoril, and I'll post case comparisons if someone hasn't done so by the time I receive my watch.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hows the lume? any one got lume shots yet?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Can anyone who gets theirs post some pics of the case profile? I'm interested to see how tall it looks compared to the original. The stock photo online is beautiful, but the angle is too steep to really tell.


These images are from the Estoril thread on the Borealis website forum - they're from the early pages when the factory first made prototype cases, I took note as they are probably the best straight-on side images that there were - hope they help a little.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> These images are from the Estoril thread on the Borealis website forum - they're from the early pages when the factory first made prototype cases, I took note as they are probably the best straight-on side images that there were - hope they help a little.
> 
> View attachment 8462330
> 
> View attachment 8462338


That's awesome thanks! And man that looks perfect. I don't know how I missed those on that forum. I feel like I've been through every post. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dino7 said:


> Just delivered now , one quick .... before I have to go to work....


Seeing this affirmed my order for the blue version. I was leaning to the Arabic retroactively but love that big triangle!

Nice watch and thanks for sharing early pics! 
Also keen on lume report when someone has time.

Soon,soon...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I know I've a weird imagination but every time I see the side profile I'm reminded of old UFO stereotype images!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not my pic but here you go


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches 503 where did that pic come from? Doesn't look like the ones Borealis put out earlier. 

Be interesting to hear people's first hand comments on the lume (and of course everything else!). 

BGW9 can be deceiving. I have an armida a2 with bgw9 and at first I was disappointed but now spending time with it I know it is one of my better lumed watches. It is hard to see the blue glow on white markers in bright or dim light unlike c3 and of course it doesn't have the same initial brightness but the longevity at moderate brightness in the dark is excellent. I'm hoping the Borealis can be close to the armida but that may be hoping for too much.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Watches 503 where did that come from? Doesn't look like the ones Borealis put out earlier.
> 
> Be interesting to hear people's first hand comments on the lume (and of course everything else!).
> 
> BGW9 can be deceiving. I have an armida a2 with bgw9 and at first I was disappointed but now spending time with it I know it is one of my better lumed watches. It is hard to see the blue glow on white in daylight unlike c3 and of course it doesn't have the same initial brightness but the longevity at moderate brightness is excellent. I'm hoping the Borealis can be close to the armida but that may be hoping for too much.


It's the same one I think but I just cropped it and moved it so the 12 is up.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

black dial big triangle w/ date fully paid for!!!!!!!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> black dial big triangle w/ date fully paid for!!!!!!!


Me too! Just received and paid my invoice 

Happy Father's Day?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> black dial big triangle w/ date fully paid for!!!!!!!


Ditto! Really looking forward to see how this turned out!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

watchobs said:


> Ditto! Really looking forward to see how this turned out!


me too! I've got a sharkmesh waiting for it and an incoming black leather rally strap with minimal red stitching. I have a feeling this will be a very versatile watch in terms of dressing it up and down with different straps. Even have some 20mm obrisfranes hanging around just in case i feel like going with an aqua or orange colored strap


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

A few more pics , it doesn't wear too small for me , in fact I think it's pretty much a perfect size ( for this type of watch ) . Loving it so far , quality feels way above the price range as well !


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> A few more pics , it doesn't wear too small for me , in fact I think it's pretty much a perfect size ( for this type of watch ) . Loving it so far , quality feels way above the price range as well !


What about the signature of NATO? Estoril signed or I was wrong?
good pictures)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. Love to hear any other thoughts you have as you spend time with it. 

My excitement is building again after a couple month lull. I like the look of the downturn on the lugs I think it should sit nicely on the wrist on a strap that doesn't run under the case back, for me that will be the shark mesh and zuludiver rubber.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

The NATO is signed Borealis and surprisingly good quality ... A quick lume shot as well .


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Great pics! Thanks for sharing. Love to hear any other thoughts you have as you spend time with it.
> 
> My excitement is building again after a couple month lull. I like the look of the downturn on the lugs I think it should sit nicely on the wrist on a strap that doesn't run under the case back, for me that will be the shark mesh and zuludiver rubber.


Cheers 

Wasn't 100% I was going to keep it as thought it may wear too small , so didn't get any other straps in before delivery ( as virtually all my watches these days are 22 or 24 mm ) . Now though I love it , look forward to seeing others post pics on different types of strap/mesh to decide which to purchase !


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mine has arrived home while I'm on a business trip, this is torture 😭

Envoyé de mon D5803 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Dino7 said:


> Wasn't 100% I was going to keep it as thought it may wear too small , so didn't get any other straps in before delivery ( as virtually all my watches these days are 22 or 24 mm ) . Now though I love it , look forward to seeing others post pics on different types of strap/mesh to decide which to purchase !


Dino, what is your wrist size? Thanks.

I haven't ordered any additional straps or bracelets yet, waiting for the Estoril to arrive. Besides the stock Nato that it comes on I have a 20mm Isofrane and a 20mm Super Oyster bracelet I'll try on it.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Dino, what is your wrist size? Thanks.
> 
> I haven't ordered any additional straps or bracelets yet, waiting for the Estoril to arrive. Besides the stock Nato that it comes on I have a 20mm Isofrane and a 20mm Super Oyster bracelet I'll try on it.


My wrist size is about 7 1/2 in , would be interested to see it on the super oyster before I start ordering straps !


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Watch is great and I love Borealis, but something is a little bit off on the proportions. 
Bezel is a tad too wide, logo is too big.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not my watch and not my pictures, (unfortunately) but I had to share.


























































Wow !


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

From the photos people are posting it looks like the fit and finish is great, mine should be here Monday! So pumped!

Does anyone else prefer that the bezel is not as bright as the dial? I don't usually like fully lumed bezels that are the same color/brightness as the dial. I like that little bit of differentiation for quick time reading. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Great watch, managed to scratch a little bit back of the lugs trying a few bracelets, which didn't fit, but that was my fault. Really like it and prefer it to my Precista 14. Though that is Antimagnetic to a much higher rating.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you guys for sharing your photos, it's nice to see it on peoples wrists at last


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

which bracelets did you try?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow looks great. My big triangle no date is on the way. With the discounts this looks to be an absolute steal!


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

B.Boston said:


> which bracelets did you try?


I tried a Rolex type oyster, a Brosnan Bond Seamster type bracelet and a President bracelet. First 2 had solid end links, President not, but that was the one I slightly scratched the back with. I don't know how to press the end links when on the watch.


----------



## MDF (May 15, 2008)

I highly recommend this watch and love mine, they did a better job on it than I anticipated!


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Thrilled so far!  It is thin (mine is 12.97mm thick), legible, classy-looking, and comfy enough to forget on-wrist. :-!









Bezel action's very good: ideal firmness, no side-to-side or clockwise play. |>








Watch wraps around the wrist and drilled lugs are an improvement on the original IMO

















Lume on the bezel is weaker than the dial. Dial is very bright indeed! Bezel is quite usable. Lume duration yet to be seen. :think:









Comparison to later issued "RN Diver" style: more legible, more comfy IMO. :-!









Supplied NATO w/ brushed hardware is quite nice. Lugs are 19.95mm, so a perfect snug fit on 20mm straps (gappy lugs are a personal peeve).









Quibbles: I wish the seconds hand was a hair longer than the minute hand, and painted white. I'm unusually picky about lume (and perform my own relumes) and may turbocharge the bezel lume.

Overall Borealis has swatted this one out of the park IMO, most homages to this model wound up oddly thickened in one dimension or another. The bezel insert in particular is quite stunning compared to a plexi. |>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NeedAg

Great pics!!
I am encouraged to hear your opinions and the lume looks great! If it's that bright with bgw9 in the daylight I imagine it's very strong in the dark. Pumped!

The mesh looks stellar and I am excited to get mine and have it on its mesh. Excellent combo!

Might have to upgrade my shipping from the standard $10 option.


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

Got mine on the way. I opted for the slower shipping though, as its cheaper and I'm less likely to get hit for duty. Fedex = ALWAYS charged duty.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

GetLittUp said:


> Got mine on the way. I opted for the slower shipping though, as its cheaper and I'm less likely to get hit for duty. Fedex = ALWAYS charged duty.


I'm opting for the slower shipping as well once I get the invoice for my blue version, I've already bought quite a few watches in the last two weeks, so I need to spread it out a bit...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad to hear I have some company in the slow shipping! I justified the cost by opting for cheap shipping originally so I shouldn't change now. I have a feeling I have a Father's Day watch coming this weekend too so a little delay would be good for me too. 

Super excited to see the blues start to show up.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This has suddenly become inopportune. I am going away on vacation at the end of next week and it is looking like it may be shipped while I'm gone. I have no idea what I'm going to do other than to request that Borealis delay shipping until after July 5th. 

I will get a better idea as to the timing when and if I get the notification for the final payment. Thus far, I have not received it. 

#firstworldproblems


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> This has suddenly become inopportune. I am going away on vacation at the end of next week and it is looking like it may be shipped while I'm gone. I have no idea what I'm going to do other than to request that Borealis delay shipping until after July 5th.
> 
> I will get a better idea as to the timing when and if I get the notification for the final payment. Thus far, I have not received it.
> 
> #firstworldproblems


When you get your final invoice, simply reply with your concerns if you think delivery dates will be a problem.  Their customer support has always been excellent when I have needed it. Relax, all will be well I am sure, enjoy your vacation


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I wish I had the wrist to rock the Poseidon. If it were smaller I would have kept it.


Selling mine because lugs are too long. If they kept to the original curved lug design would have been much better.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

NeedAG said:


> Thrilled so far!  It is thin (mine is 12.97mm thick), legible, classy-looking, and comfy enough to forget on-wrist. :-!
> 
> View attachment 8474226
> 
> ...


Great short review and nice wrist shots! |>

Looking forward to my black and blue Estoril.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> Selling mine because lugs are too long. If they kept to the original curved lug design would have been much better.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


What is your wrist size? It seems by the specs that it should
Wear well on average size wrists.

Do you have a picture that could show what you mean?

I was thinking it should wear nicely and hug the wrist if not worn on the nato.

Not being critical just curious as I have high hopes for a nicely fitting case. I am sorry it doesn't look like it will work for you. It's a tough thing buying sight unseen, especially for something like a watch where fit can be critical and there is a wide variation in wrist sizes and shapes

All the best


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

elconquistador said:


> Selling mine because lugs are too long. If they kept to the original curved lug design would have been much better.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Surprised to hear it since it seems pretty wearable at 47mm. Good luck.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

When I get my black Arabic no date There will be a full on knock down brawl with my blue commander 300. The loser may walk the road of shame to the sellers forum. I'll post up a comparison review and pics when I get it. Here's my impressions of doc's superb 300.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/commander-300-review-3258922.html

anyone else have both watches too? Care to share how they shape up against one another?


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Surprised to hear it since it seems pretty wearable at 47mm. Good luck.


The Poseidon is 52mm lug to lug and ended up with straight lugs vs the curved ones on the original design.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

NeedAG said:


> View attachment 8474226


Where did you get this shark mesh if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## casaleone (Feb 1, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

elconquistador said:


> Selling mine because lugs are too long. If they kept to the original curved lug design would have been much better.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I think this post was talking about the Poseidon, just to help clarify.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks to all for posting photos here.

I paid on the 15th and its marked as shipped! Black.Triangle.No Date in the slow post to UK, hopefully shouldn't be too long, super excited.

Who has any photos on a steel bracelet other than the mesh?? Is it looking like a seamaster end link will fit??


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

n1k0 said:


> Where did you get this shark mesh if you don't mind me asking?


Both the shark mesh and this vintage Tropic style strap are from my Helson skindiver kit. |>


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

NeedAG said:


> Both the shark mesh and this vintage Tropic style strap are from my Helson skindiver kit. |>
> 
> View attachment 8483466
> 
> ...


Hmm... I should dig up my Skindiver kit to see if I still have the tropic strap. I remember selling the shark mesh, but I already have my Watchco SM300 on a shark mesh in any case, so I wasn't planning on putting the Estoril on one in any case.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Received mine, the watch is truly amazing BUT there is something under the sapphire bezel, looks like glue or something... 










I won't live with this and will sadly have to send it back, too bad as it's otherwise almost perfect.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh, and re that very nice Nato strap: it's most likely coming from the same factory as the ones from ToxicNatos; I know because I own one and they're 100% identical (except the Borealis engraving obviously).


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> Received mine, the watch is truly amazing BUT there is something under the sapphire bezel, looks like glue or something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure they'll replace it. Seems like a QC slip. I wouldn't worry about at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Someone just sold his brand new Borealis Estoril Black no date. While I was contemplating getting it since I have a blue incoming and I was intrigued by the black ones I've seen, it was snapped up just like that. That show the strong interest in this one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks very nice on the tropic strap. I contemplated one but I had already sunk money into mesh, person and rubber. Also didn't find an easy source for a nice one like mleok has. 

Hard to tell from the pics but looks like the lug holes are close enough to the case so there isn't much gap, less so than some pics of the omega original. If so I am excited.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> I'm sure they'll replace it. Seems like a QC slip. I wouldn't worry about at all


Maria will send me a new watch, while I send this one back. She replied on a Sunday morning. Now this is *outstanding* customer service.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> Maria will send me a new watch, while I send this one back. She replied on a Sunday morning. Now this is *outstanding* customer service.


Very nice! That adds even more value to the watch when you have the company standing behind it like that.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

These are shipping? I never heard back from Borealis...but paid.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Guys, new to thread but I have a blue Arabic no date Estoril on order.
and judging by pics I have seen and three Prometheus watches that I have, quality should be exellent.
for straps, I have a Gasgasbones on order I have a few on different watches. Check this company out amazing quality and so comfterble.


































































The straps i refer to are on my Prometheus pirhana, Oris Aquis & Squale.
best regards from London.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Scheduled for delivery tomorrow! 

Big triangle black with date. I haven't seen any date models out there yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Still waiting for the email from Borealis on finalizing payment. Blue triangle date.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

A couple of pics of mine with others ...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So how's the lume? Bezel action?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> So how's the lume? Bezel action?


Both very good , lume is bright and lasts well , bezel is tight with good clicks and virtually no back play .


----------



## OmegaDoom (Jun 3, 2015)

I am actually looking at one of this.. there are too many micro brand using Miyota 9015, Hexa, Borealis, which one to choose?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

OmegaDoom said:


> I am actually looking at one of this.. there are too many micro brand using Miyota 9015, Hexa, Borealis, which one to choose?


It is definitely a commodity movement. Make your choice based on size, style, specs. Hexa does not have anything similar to Estoril model.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

OmegaDoom said:


> I am actually looking at one of this.. there are too many micro brand using Miyota 9015, Hexa, Borealis, which one to choose?


Side note I'm always amazed by the accuracy of the 9015, all my watches sporting this movement are simply dead accurate. High beat, reliable, accurate, good PR, serviceable and cheap, I say bingo (well, too bad they're gonna get harder to source now).


----------



## Eric90 (May 3, 2014)

Came today, really beat my expectations!


----------



## moony_quad (Nov 30, 2011)

Eric90 said:


> Came today, really beat my expectations!


Nice shot.........it looks like a winner. I was considering this watch, but ended getting the Orthos Commander 300 (excellent project). May have to flip the Commander however as not 100% sure about it on me (my contrary watch habit).....


----------



## moony_quad (Nov 30, 2011)

Eric90 said:


> Came today, really beat my expectations!


Nice shot.........it looks like a winner. I was considering this watch, but ended getting the Orthos Commander 300 (excellent project). May have to flip the Commander however as not 100% sure about it on me (my contrary watch habit).....


----------



## moony_quad (Nov 30, 2011)

Oops......my double post error ........sorry 'bout that....


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The Estoril really turned out great !

Much better than I expected, actually ..... the size, the fit and finish, the sapphire, and the lume !

Right from the beginning, Maria mentioned delivery date would be in July, barring any delays...... and she came out with it almost a month earlier !!!

Really big congrats to her, and she should really be proud of the way this turned out.

Waiting to see that side-by-side comparo pic of the Estoril and the Watchco SM300 !

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Also waiting to see what the Blue version will look like in the flesh, out in the wild !

Of all the pics of the Estoril so far, I really love this one from a few pages back ! Really captures the solid, toolish look of the original vintage Seamaster SM300 .....










For those out there who have been knocking the Estoril right from the beginning, recommend you try to get your hands on one to check it out !

Regards,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Eric 90 

What strap is that? Is it a perlon? Looks good!


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Anyone receive one of the blue's yet (have on one pre-order)? Blacks way exceed my expectations so here's hoping the blues do as well.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

My black triangle date just showed up. Overall, it is an amazing watch for $420 (including priority international shipping). It was through FedEx, so I might have a customs fee coming in the mail, too. 

However, this is truly a beautiful piece. I'm going to write a review and I'll link to it here when it's done!


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Only knock I would give it is the stock band. On one hand it clearly helped keep the price down but everyone seems to be looking to switch ASAP. Love to find something like this that would fit.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm hoping there's a folded end link bracelet out there perhaps from Harold/Yobokies which is intended for a Seiko diver but fits this case close enough to work. I'm sure with 500 copies floating out there someone will figure out an aftermarket solution that fits well.


jatherly said:


> Only knock I would give it is the stock band. On one hand it clearly helped keep the price down but everyone seems to be looking to switch ASAP. Love to find something like this that would fit.
> 
> View attachment 8500562


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to the review. 

The nato kept me away from this one for a while until i saw some possibilities on the omega version. Once I wrapped my head around alternate options I was all in. 

It is nice that it kept the cost down though as this is such a versatile and quality watch that people would likely be putting it on their own straps and bracelets anyway. So I do applaud the choice by Borealis. I bet if it cost $100 more with a bracelet I would have passed. Though ironically I have probably spent more in the 3 strap options I have waiting. It was just easier to digest that way for me I guess.


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

I do not understand the concern of the bracelet.
any bracelet with curved (not hard) end links can easily adjust to fit )


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am drooling all over the pictures of the Estoril. Perhaps I should have gotten black as well! 

Keep on sharing pictures!


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

*My review is up with pictures and suggestions as to which bracelet may work. *I wanted to get this out as soon as possible because this is a really exciting time for all of us and I wanted to get other people's thoughts!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Very good review! Thanks for sharing!



Ffej4 said:


> *My review is up with pictures and suggestions as to which bracelet may work. *I wanted to get this out as soon as possible because this is a really exciting time for all of us and I wanted to get other people's thoughts!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Excellent review, well done and thank you.

I encourage others to check it out, good info and pics there.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

serjj said:


> I do not understand the concern of the bracelet.
> any bracelet with curved (not hard) end links can easily adjust to fit )


not so sure about that... Might take some trial and error.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

serjj said:


> I do not understand the concern of the bracelet.
> any bracelet with curved (not hard) end links can easily adjust to fit )


Not exactly. The curved part of the end link would have to match the curvature of the case.


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

clouser said:


> Not exactly. The curved part of the end link would have to match the curvature of the case.






















I now understand what is meant, in the vintage bracelets do not fit perfectly attuned = norm. 
so do not worried


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

For what it's worth, regarding bracelet's, here's a copy/paste of what I just posted on the "BOREALIS ESTORIL 300 - A Magnificent Timepiece In Review" thread.



> It's 23:15 here and I've just taken delivery of my Estoril. I'll probably comment on it more again - suffice to say I'm delighted with it.
> 
> Regarding bracelets - I have just tried an aftermarket President style bracelet for a Rolex on this watch and as is, it will not fit correctly. Obviously it fits between the lugs as they're both 20mm and the radius shaped in the end-link matches the radius of the Estoril pretty well. Unfortunately the distance from lug hole to case on the watch is less than the lug hole to case on the bracelet end-link. When the end-link is held in place on the watch the lug holes and springbar holes don't line up.
> 
> ...


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

this watch begs for shark mesh anyway
IMO if you want a SM homage with a bracelet you should get a Precista PRS-3.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ffej4 said:


> *My review is up with pictures and suggestions as to which bracelet may work. *I wanted to get this out as soon as possible because this is a really exciting time for all of us and I wanted to get other people's thoughts!


Fantastic review!

I am waiting for my black and blue Estoril, as I wanted both to be deliver together, plus I am not around to receive the black one first for the next 2 weeks.

Kind of envy everyone who gotten their black Estoril and singing praises about it. Looking forward to my both beauties.

I placed my preorder back in October last year. So another 2 weeks or so would not hurt. Must endure.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

OK, have been drooling over my new watch for almost an hour. First impressions:

Strap: I'm not a fan of NATO/G10 straps but this one is a really nice specimen & I think if Borealis stocked these for anyone to purchase they'd do well.

Case: Beautiful, lovely finish - obviously not an original design but a Seamaster 300 homage, but beautifully done all the same. The overall height of my watch, caseback to top of the domed crystal measured 12.78mm. From caseback to the top surface of the bezel insert was somewhere between 10.60mm and 10.80mm. This makes the watch wear more like an 11mm watch, you don't really notice the approximate extra 2mm of glass added by the domed crystal, especially if you put it on a normal strap and get rid of the 2 pieces of webbing under the watch from the NATO.

Bezel: This is something I know I and I'm sure all you guys reading this get apprehensive about when buying online. Rest assured, on my watch at least and most that I've seen posted recently also, the triangle on the bezel lines up perfectly at 12 o'clock. The action is nice and postive. At first it was a little gritty, like some dirt or swarf from the factory was under it but a few full turns later and it cleared out and it feel nice now. There's little free play, if any at all, once the ratchet has settled into its spring/notch location. Yes, on turning the bezel it can rock back slightly until it locates in the notch but this isn't really play in the bezel, it's the momentum of turning it causing you to overshoot a notch but not quite make it to the next click. When it's between clicks, you get that slight back play until it settles. Once settled, it won't budge. Very pleased with this. I haven't had a chance to turn it with dive gloves on yet but I feel it will be just fine.

Crown: Smooth, no problem at all finding the threads after setting the time or winding the spring. Very happy.

Anybody out there with small wrists? Mine are 6.5" and the watch wears lovely in my opinion. I removed the NATO and put on a DiModell Rallye with ivory stitching I purchased for this watch in advance of it's arrival and to me it looks really classy. It just looks expensive to my eyes. I'm not a dress watch kind of guy and I'm rarely formally dressed but for me this could easily be my dress watch.

EDIT: One thing I forgot to mention, the springbar holes in the lugs are close enough to the watch case so as not to leave unsightly gaps between the case and the strap itself. One little bugbear of mine so glad that doesn't happen with this watch.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

So anyone in the states who chose the cheapo shipping option receive theirs yet? Been 5 days and tracking still states its in Portugal.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Good luck from my experience it takes at least around 20 days.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> So anyone in the states who chose the cheapo shipping option receive theirs yet? Been 5 days and tracking still states its in Portugal.


Maria said the tracking won't update after it leaves portugal. I'm still waiting. Someone said they got theirs and they choose the cheap shipping. Who knows.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

So here's mine! Just arrived after a long wait. I switched almost immediately to brown nato.
I think the combination is fine what do you guys think?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Larry23 said:


> So here's mine! Just arrived after a long wait. I switched almost immediately to brown nato.
> I think the combination is fine what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 8506298
> ...


Look great !

I have the same Nato as well ..... but will enjoy the Borealis one first, for awhile !

Regards,


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

nothing yet, mine is still in Portugal too. Lovin these pics though!


----------



## Eric90 (May 3, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Eric 90
> 
> What strap is that? Is it a perlon? Looks good!


Cheers, it's the Tudor Fabric Nato.. most comfortable strap by far!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

So has anybody found a good aftermarket shark mesh strap for this beauty? I've found some offerings from Geckota but as I had bad experiences with the brand in the past I'm trying to avoid it.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Have a few metal bracelets lying around, all 20mm, both Oyster style and one beautiful one with Omega style clasp ......

The end links on the Omega style one, fit beautifully with the exact curve of the watch, however all have the springbar holes too far away to be used ! They are all solid end links, so don't look to be modded in any way ..... the springbars are really pretty close on the Estoril.

Looks like as I thought previously, mesh is the way to go.

Regards,


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Larry23 said:


> So here's mine! Just arrived after a long wait. I switched almost immediately to brown nato.
> I think the combination is fine what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 8506298
> ...


This looks great! Can't wait til both mine arrive, I have some Toxicnatos I feel will pair beautifully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

captaincaveman79 said:


> So anyone in the states who chose the cheapo shipping option receive theirs yet? Been 5 days and tracking still states its in Portugal.


Nope. I checked paypal and I don't have any tracking info either. (I have the black dial / large triangle / ND ordered). No problem, I am patient. I am used to preorders.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

According to their FB site, the first invoices for the Blue models are being sent out today .....

Regards,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> So has anybody found a good aftermarket shark mesh strap for this beauty? I've found some offerings from Geckota but as I had bad experiences with the brand in the past I'm trying to avoid it.


I went with a strap code reform shark mesh. Not the cheapest but i was pleased with the quality. Thought i should get something of known quality for the long run. If you search back in the thread you will see pictures and my opinions on it. If you want more info or thoughts on it let me know.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I just put my shark mesh (ordered 2 months ago for this watch) and love it on there. Clasp is great quality and it fits beautifully.
20mm High Quality Stainless Steel Shark Mesh Bracelet Watch Silver Polishing New | eBay


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

phlabrooy said:


> According to their FB site, the first invoices for the Blue models are being sent out today .....
> 
> Regards,


Paid my arabic blue date this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Love it!!

Where is the brown nato from pease?

(still waiting on my Estoril to arrive)



Larry23 said:


> So here's mine! Just arrived after a long wait. I switched almost immediately to brown nato.
> I think the combination is fine what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 8506298
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

From Borealis Facebook



















Looks lighter than in earlier pics of the blue but it probably has a lot to do with lighting. Not a bad thing but I hope it looks rich and dark in indirect light


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

boatswain said:


> From Borealis Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's all lighting. IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> I think it's all lighting. IMO


I hope so, my order blue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm hoping the blue is like my sumo where sometimes it looks black and other times it brightens up in the sun. 

The crisp bgw9 white on blue looks great though


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I certainly hope so! I purchased the Estoril because I liked the dark blue that I saw in pictures.

Not a fan of Smurf or light blue on watches, so I hope it is all lighting. Otherwise, I'm going to have to flip it and try to grab a black one.



boatswain said:


> From Borealis Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

I wish the system would just strip photos out of quoted replies, it's not necessary to quote someone and include the 20 photos they posted over and over again. This thread would be half the size if it weren't for wasted pages of duplicated images. I think it's also a bit of a courtesy thing that users can control, even if the system allows it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Dude, how can you not like looking at the beautiful pictures of the Estoril?!



salimoneus said:


> I wish the system would just strip photos out of quoted replies, it's not necessary to quote someone and include the 20 photos they posted over and over again. This thread would be half the size if it weren't for wasted pages of duplicated images. I think it's also a bit of a courtesy thing that users can control, even if the system allows it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

As suspected (desperately prayed for)...


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

boatswain said:


> As suspected (desperately prayed for)...


a great weight off one's mind )


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yep, thank goodness it is not near black dark blue in ALL lighting conditions.

Maybe only me, as I hope to see lighter shades of blue, as per initial render, in certain lighting or with reflections of the sapphire surfaces.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just got done with some heavy Dremel work on a President bracelet, took me a total of 2 hours to smooth out the end links and get the fitting just right for the lug height. I actually stepped on the end links to flatten them a bit and used flat head screw driver to open them up to the correct height. Needless to say, The watch is not coming off of this bracelet. It's the perfect companion to the Estoril in my opinion.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Shaunie_007 said:


> Just got done with some heavy Dremel work on a President bracelet, took me a total of 2 hours to smooth out the end links and get the fitting just right for the lug height. I actually stepped on the end links to flatten them a bit and used flat head screw driver to open them up to the correct height. Needless to say, The watch is not coming off of this bracelet. It's the perfect companion to the Estoril in my opinion.


Where did you get your president bracelet from? Look really classy.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

wow !!! Great job on that bracelet !


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Where did you get your president bracelet from? Look really classy.


I picked this one up off of the Bay. It's made by a company called Kightsdagger. I tried looking more into them but can't find any info. It's excellent quality if you can source one though.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Just opened mine up. Time for a little grocery shopping!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> ust got done with some heavy Dremel work on a President bracelet, took me a total of 2 hours to smooth out the end links and get the fitting just right for the lug height. I actually stepped on the end links to flatten them a bit and used flat head screw driver to open them up to the correct height. Needless to say, The watch is not coming off of this bracelet. It's the perfect companion to the Estoril in my opinion.


Great work. I've been re-examining my aftermarket Rolex style and Omega style bracelets and believe with some work I might be able to make them work. Both have solid endlinks, the hardest part will be trying to remove material but ensure that the endlinks blend in with the watch without creating unsightly gaps. I haven't had an opportunity yet but tomorrow evening I may get some "man time" in the shed with a Dremel! You did a nice job on yours, it looks great, well done. I really love the look of the old Seamasters with the 1171 bracelets and would like to recreate something similar.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Did someone say man time?









Edit:

Realized I missed a good "how's the lume" opportunity. Also, bezel action is superb, better than the squale 20 atmos I had. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I love that we can ask questions here and they get answered on Facebook or the borealis forum.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are some pics from Tony of Swooon Straps posted on Diver's Watches FB group. I had to share.


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations to the new owners, looks like a fantastic piece! 

I read earlier in the thread that some people had concerns on how wide the bezel insert looked in the prototype photos. It appears that from most of the photos from new owners that it's OK but a few photos make it appear a bit on the wide side. 

How does it look in real life? Any thoughts from the new owners?

Either way, this looks awesome and I'm very tempted to try this one out 

Thanks in advance ;-)


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Obsessed Much said:


> Congratulations to the new owners, looks like a fantastic piece!
> 
> I read earlier in the thread that some people had concerns on how wide the bezel insert looked in the prototype photos. It appears that from most of the photos from new owners that it's OK but a few photos make it appear a bit on the wide side.
> 
> ...


It looks great, to me at least. I wouldn't want it any smaller even if I was offered the opportunity to change it. I also love the way sapphire reflects the light under certain angles. Cheers


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Invoice for Blue numeral no date received and paid!

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## moony_quad (Nov 30, 2011)

Just ordered a Black Big Triangle date.......might have to wait a bit for it though (35 days!)..


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Thank you 

And enjoy the new piece


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

For you guys that have received yours here in the USA, did you guys do the FedEx shipments?

I went for regular USPS delivery and I haven't seen any tracking number yet. (Where on Paypal have you guys seen a tracking number listed for your delivery? Does Borealis add it to the last payment request listing?)

Thanks.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> For you guys that have received yours here in the USA, did you guys do the FedEx shipments?
> 
> I went for regular USPS delivery and I haven't seen any tracking number yet. (Where on Paypal have you guys seen a tracking number listed for your delivery? Does Borealis add it to the last payment request listing?)
> 
> Thanks.


It shows up on paypal when you look at the final invoice. It should say "Tracking". The link to the tracking website is on the borealis forum.

CTT

No email was sent. I basically found it by accident.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> For you guys that have received yours here in the USA, did you guys do the FedEx shipments?
> 
> I went for regular USPS delivery and I haven't seen any tracking number yet. (Where on Paypal have you guys seen a tracking number listed for your delivery? Does Borealis add it to the last payment request listing?)
> 
> Thanks.


When I bought my Manta Ray or Poseidon last year from Carlos, it took 7-8 days to arrive from Portugal, using the cheapest way. Unfortunately, I don't remember checking tracking info.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Still have not received an invoice! Where are you seeing them? Email or PP?


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Still have not received an invoice! Where are you seeing them? Email or PP?


Email. What did you order? I don't think all blue invoices are out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue. Ok. I'll wait.



B.Boston said:


> Email. What did you order? I don't think all blue invoices are out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Just paid my invoice for a blue, no date, arabic numeral version.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

USPS does not offer tracking for this type of shipment so once they leave Portugal, for me about 7 days ago, it's a waiting game. No way to see it step to step.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Black-Triangle-NoDate arrived today!
Paid and shipped on the 15th so 7 days for slow delivery is not bad. 

The Estoril 300 is truly an awesome piece. Especially for the money. If you are waiting still, you will be happy with it I'm sure!

Sadly, mine has a QC issue. A ding to the polished part of the lug, obviously from manufacturing (it still has machine dirt in the ding)

No quibble from Maria - I sent photos of the defect with my email and she replied with the postal reference number for the shipped item!

Also ordered a cheap speedmaster style bracelet from eBay (£5) to try and fit.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Congratulations to the new owners, looks like a fantastic piece!
> 
> I read earlier in the thread that some people had concerns on how wide the bezel insert looked in the prototype photos. It appears that from most of the photos from new owners that it's OK but a few photos make it appear a bit on the wide side.
> 
> ...


I'll echo what Larry23 replied to this. There was talk through the prototype stage of this project that certain people felt the width of the bezel insert wasn't in proportion to the vintage Seamaster 300 that the Estoril pays homage to. Whatever your opinion on the matter, this is a homage - not a direct copy so it doesn't have to have the exact same proportions right down to the last detail. The watch looks fantastic to me and I wouldn't want to change it regardless, just as Larry23 said. It just looks "right" in real life, I'm over the moon with mine :-!


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

IMO the bezel makes this watch a standout. I LOVE 60-hash bezels when exercising but most watches don't wear 'em too well... very toolish. Did laps for an hour+ (deathly hot here) and could read the ET to the minute while gasping for air. Never had such a useful bezel on something I could wear with a dress shirt! :-!









It's comparable to my Skindiver in build quality and lume. The Helson's green lume packs more initial punch, but the Borealis is just as visible at 5am. b-)









The drilled lugs free it from expectations it should be 1:1 to the original. That said, I wish the crown was more bullet-shaped. :think:
















Overall this is a thoroughly workmanlike, no-frills tool watch that cleans up well... the same sentiment behind the now-precious originals. |>|>|>


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Third day on my wrist and the Miyota seems to calm down :-d from +10 s/d the first day to +7 yesterday and +6 today it seems that my Estoril tends to gain secs instead of losing which is a plus for me. 

Has anyone else noticed that the sapphire crystal has a light smoke/vintage almost acrylic tint and feel to it? I modify watches myself and I must say that it resembles some aftermarket vintage tint crystals for seiko.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

poisonwazthecure said:


> It shows up on paypal when you look at the final invoice. It should say "Tracking". The link to the tracking website is on the borealis forum.
> 
> CTT
> 
> No email was sent. I basically found it by accident.


Thanks. That is what I thought but I wanted to make sure I was looking in the right place for a tracking number. I paid final balance on June 15th (large triangle, Black, ND). No tracking number. I guess it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> Thanks. That is what I thought but I wanted to make sure I was looking in the right place for a tracking number. I paid final balance on June 15th (large triangle, Black, ND). No tracking number. I guess it hasn't shipped yet.


It should have shipped within a day or two of you paying the final balance, Dave. I'd shoot Maria an email if I were you.

Mine shipped about 3 hours after I paid my final invoice.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

clouser said:


> It should have shipped within a day or two of you paying the final balance, Dave. I'd shoot Maria an email if I were you.
> 
> Mine shipped about 3 hours after I paid my final invoice.


Thanks. I sent Maria an email this afternoon asking about it.

*EDIT*: Super fast email response from Maria, (Maria responded within minutes). My watch was shipped on June 16th. It should be here in the USA now. It should be arriving soon! |> |>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Big Triangle Blue no date Paid for!

(This also needed some excellent service from Maria to sort out a tiny wrinkle, they are working hard)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just paid my invoice. On my pay pal invoice there is no "tracking"
Do they update it once they ship it?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Just paid my invoice. On my pay pal invoice there is no "tracking"
> Do they update it once they ship it?


Yes. There is no tracking link until seller inputs tracking number.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I just paid for my black/triangle/no date and blue/arabic/no date.

Now the wait begins. Hope to be able to receive both beauties by week of 5th July.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

OK, just an update for anyone that was interested on what I mentioned yesterday regarding taking a Dremel to an aftermarket bracelet designed for an Omega to try to get it to fit the Estoril - bought on Amazon and made by iStraps. It required way too much work with the Dremel unfortunately so I gave up. I would have totally lost the curve in the endlink and I would have had ugly gaps between it and the watch case. A small amount of grinding an I could have kept it fairly reasonable looking but there was too much work so in the end I gave up on the idea. Likewise the aftermarket Sub bracelet I had. Maybe if they had hollow endlinks it would have been easier. If anyone finds a bracelet that fits reasonably well, please post up here;-) Shaunie_007's bacelet here looks great IMHO https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/borealis-estoril-300-a-2341002-58.html

Think I might try a mesh as they really look good on this watch also, need to decide whether to go for a brushed finish or a polished one?


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

I just paid for mine! I can't wait to see it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mine just came. 7 days to the USA with the cheapo shipping option. Awesome!

here it is with its close competition. Fight! Fight! Fight! Expect my comparo review soon. At first glance I'm already in favor of the estoril's lower profile case and drilled lugs. More to come... The loser will find its spot in the watch box gone!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Mine just came. 7 days to the USA with the cheapo shipping option. Awesome!
> 
> here it is with its close competition. Fight! Fight! Fight! Expect my comparo review soon. At first glance I'm already in favor of the estoril's lower profile case and drilled lugs. More to come... The loser will find its spot in the watch box gone!


Wow you have both! I passed on the Orthos2 because of the case profile. Will be looking forward for your review and head to head comparison!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Mine just came. 7 days to the USA with the cheapo shipping option. Awesome!
> 
> here it is with its close competition. Fight! Fight! Fight! Expect my comparo review soon. At first glance I'm already in favor of the estoril's lower profile case and drilled lugs. More to come... The loser will find its spot in the watch box gone!


Looking forward to your comparo review.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

as far as polished vs brushed mesh goes I prefer polished. The shiny finish goes especially well with dressier divers like the e300 with its polished case facets and bezel and hands. Looks very appropriate. I have a brushed wjean mesh which is currently on the commander which I wound up polishing w cape cod.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Go polished. It's what I ended up with after tackling the same dilemma. Worst case you just brush one or both sides out and have the best of both worlds. The polished I got isn't as blingy as I suspected which is good and I reckon it will mellow with scuffs over time. Plus I think the case has many polished elements especially between the lugs which should work well with the polished mesh.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Mine just came. 7 days to the USA with the cheapo shipping option. Awesome!
> 
> here it is with its close competition. Fight! Fight! Fight! Expect my comparo review soon. At first glance I'm already in favor of the estoril's lower profile case and drilled lugs. More to come... The loser will find its spot in the watch box gone!


Sorry if I missed it somewhere, but what mesh do you have on the Estoril?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

It's a polished no link flat mesh from Amazon. Using my Drexel it had to be cut to fit. I think I paid 20 bucks.

i like it since it reminds me of the ploprof flat mesh.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Attempt at dressing it up waiting for a mesh strap


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

For those who had the slow shipping, what company delivered it to your door?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nocam said:


> For those who had the slow shipping, what company delivered it to your door?


I believe it will transfer to your national domestic postal system.

For example, in Canada - Canada post
USA - USPS
England - Royal mail


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nocam said:


> For those who had the slow shipping, what company delivered it to your door?


Mine arrived just minutes ago. Delivery is done by USPS here in the States. 7 days from Portugal to USA.

I have to say, the Estoril 300 is much nicer quality than I was anticipating. Really nice finishing on the case and bezel. The dial is beautifully printed and lumed. And the domed crystal is very optically clear with a beautiful subtle blue interior AR coating.

Nice work! |> |>


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Mine arrived just minutes ago. Delivery is done by USPS here in the States. 7 days from Portugal to USA.
> 
> I have to say, the Estoril 300 is much nicer quality than I was anticipating. Really nice finishing on the case and bezel. The dial is beautifully printed and lumed. And the domed crystal is very optically clear with a beautiful subtle blue interior AR coating.
> 
> Nice work! |> |>


Hopefully this means you have your camera at the ready Demo. This way we'll see this piece in all it's glory ;^)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> Mine arrived just minutes ago. Delivery is done by USPS here in the States. 7 days from Portugal to USA.
> 
> I have to say, the Estoril 300 is much nicer quality than I was anticipating. Really nice finishing on the case and bezel. The dial is beautifully printed and lumed. And the domed crystal is very optically clear with a beautiful subtle blue interior AR coating.
> 
> Nice work! |> |>


That's great, I hope my blue, Arabic numeral, no date will arrive by the end of next week. Will post photo comparisons with my Watchco Seamaster 300 if nobody had done it by then.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Demo

Looking forward to some of the usual outstanding photos to tide us over. 

My tracking has showed up. I'll be away for 10 days so hopefully it will be here around when I get back. I will continue my vicarious living. So thanks to all who are sharing!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

!Warning to Canadians!

For those using the slower $10 shipping, Canada post is planning on striking July 2. You may want to opt for the FedEx shipping.

For my part I may be too late and I dread my watch getting caught up in the strike. It could be delayed significantly or worse...lost. I have contacted Maria to see if there is a chance I can switch to fedex if it hasn't already left. 

-EDIT- another lightning fast response from Maria confirmed that they have already shipped the watch by slow post (they get them out fast after payment!). Godspeed little Estoril, Godspeed...


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the reply's all


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Please excuse the rubbish photos, my cameras ISO isn't very good at low light. I forgot I had SM300 endlinks which I saved for my PRS 14, so I tried it on the metal bracelets. The President had too small a link to endlink entry whereas the speedmaster style one was cool. I prefer the clasp of the spare speedmaster one I have which I have a pic for here too:


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Are those solid or hollow end links? 

What parts did you use exactly? That speedy style looks pretty good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

B.Boston said:


> Are those solid or hollow end links?
> 
> What parts did you use exactly? That speedy style looks pretty good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the hollow end links from the vintage SM300.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

That bracelet with the vintage end links look great. It's a look I was hoping to achieve and I bought an aftermarket Seamaster bracelet to see if it would fit https://www.amazon.co.uk/iStrap-Wat...=1466715366&sr=8-5&keywords=istraps+seamaster. Unfortunately there was too much material to be removed from the solid end lnks to do properly with a Dremel and my talent! I just couldn't remove that much material and keep a nice radius to match the Estoril case.









Are the vintage end links the "No.633" ones? Also, what bracelet did you use, there's no branding so I presume it's an aftermarket one? Just asking because even if I managed to get hold of those end links like yours, my bracelet pictured above still wouldn't fit them. My bracelet has a "male" type end link where the end link had a centre part protruding that fits a gap in the first link of the bracelet. The one you have seems the opposite, the vintage end link has a recess and your bracelet has a centre portion protruding from it that goes into the slot in the end link. Appreciate any info and help you can give as I'm disappointed my first attempt wasn't successful.

I'm going to try a mesh one way or another as I've never had one before and it looks good on the Estoril. I was really hoping to have a similar look to the vintage Seamaster in the image borrowed kindly from the web below with the 1171 bracelet:


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

Mine just shipped! I can't wait!


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

This is the bracelet from a Fineat Aqua Terra homage ($18.50 shipped on Ebay) 









The fit is not perfect, but the end links did not need massaging |>















The bracelet is atrocious. :rodekaart I'm hoping to mate the end links with a better bracelet if the steel look grows on me :think: Hope this helps


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

|>Thanks for the info, those end links look to fit well. I had a similar story with an aftermarket Sub bracelet I had - it was closer to fitting but still needed a fair bit of grinding.


----------



## Supermarine (Jul 25, 2015)

My blue arabic no date should be with me tomorrow morning. I find it hard to believe that Fedex can do this as it was still is Lisbon Portugal a few hours ago and I am in the UK ... if Fedex can seriously next day me this thing in a different country I will be amazed, it is possible though as it has happened before with a Laco I ordered directly from the manufacturer in Germany.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Just got mine! It was waiting for me in the mailbox. 7 days from Portugal to California using the cheap option. I am ecstatic! Hands align. Bezel aligns. Crown is smooth. Bezel action is great. Oh and the lume is fantastic!

At this price point it was an absolute steal!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

ventura said:


> It is the hollow end links from the vintage SM300.


which part number is it? did you have to bend or adjust them at all?

thanks!


----------



## Shnozberry_Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

I received my black, arabic, date Estoril 300 today.

My pre-handling concerns of a too-thick bezel insert are gone; I think the bezel insert is beautifully proportioned to the dial and case size.

The case finishing looks fantastic.

My only initial gripe is a slight imperfection in the lumed trapezoid next to the arabic "9". It is so slight, though, I don't think my camera picked it up.

Pictures (wrist diameter is ~6.75 inches):
View attachment DSC_0010.jpg

View attachment DSC_0011.jpg

View attachment DSC_0015.jpg

View attachment DSC_0016.jpg


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Shnozberry_Pie said:


> I received my black, arabic, date Estoril 300 today.
> 
> My pre-handling concerns of a too-thick bezel insert are gone; I think the bezel insert is beautifully proportioned to the dial and case size.
> 
> ...


I have the same size wrist, a bit more oval than round as it seems your is too, looks like it fits great! Can't see any imperfections in the pics at all.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Honestly I think that some people perceive the bezel as being too "wide" because of the crystal. If you look around the edge of the crystal, it's got a bit of a sunken edge which creates the illusion that the crystal itself is smaller, making the bezel appear to be relatively wider. I agree that in some of the pics it appears relatively wide, but in person that effect is greatly diminished and hardly noticeable. I think it's just the nature of having a domed crystal as opposed to one that is more flat.


----------



## Shnozberry_Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

I typo-ed: My wrist circumference, not diameter, is ~6.75 inches.

I agree, I think this watch is a great fit for our wrist size/shape. The smaller size of this watch (among other things) also tipped me towards it and away from the MK II Project 300, which is 48 (vs. 47) mm lug to lug, 41.25 (vs. 40.5) mm across the bezel, and 13.45 (vs 12.5) mm thick.

I was hesitant to even mention the imperfection because it's really insignificant. It just looks like a part of the lume is higher than the other part, creating a mini shadow that appears as a faint black line upon close inspection. While we're on the subject, though, I actually found a couple more imperfections in the bezel 25 min rectangle and "0" of the bezel "30". Again, I consider these insignificant. Overall, my initial reaction to this watch is immensely positive.


----------



## Shnozberry_Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

salimoneus said:


> Honestly I think that some people perceive the bezel as being too "wide" because of the crystal. If you look around the edge of the crystal, it's got a bit of a sunken edge which creates the illusion that the crystal itself is smaller, making the bezel appear to be relatively wider. I agree that in some of the pics it appears relatively wide, but in person that effect is greatly diminished and hardly noticeable. I think it's just the nature of having a domed crystal as opposed to one that is more flat.


I agree. I think another related factor (or same, if I misinterpreted your comment) that makes the bezel appear "too wide" in photos is that the inner side of the sapphire insert is not fully covered with a metal ring like the SM300. This allows one to see though the side to the insert markings, and because of this, its harder to distinguish the inner side of the bezel insert with the top side, making it all look like one wide top side.


----------



## Shnozberry_Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

Shnozberry_Pie said:


> I typo-ed: My wrist circumference, not diameter, is ~6.75 inches.
> 
> I agree, I think this watch is a great fit for our wrist size/shape. The smaller size of this watch (among other things) also tipped me towards it and away from the MK II Project 300, which is 48 (vs. 47) mm lug to lug, 41.25 (vs. 40.5) mm across the bezel, and 13.45 (vs 12.5) mm thick.
> 
> I was hesitant to even mention the imperfection because it's really insignificant. It just looks like a part of the lume is higher than the other part, creating a mini shadow that appears as a faint black line upon close inspection. While we're on the subject, though, I actually found a couple more imperfections in the bezel 25 min rectangle and "0" of the bezel "30". Again, I consider these insignificant. Overall, my initial reaction to this watch is immensely positive.


Another typo: I meant "35" min. rectangle, not "25".


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a few pict. of the much anticipated arrival on my 6 3/4" wrist:














Though the strap suits it nicely, I will definitely be in the market for mods! Thanks Maria & Co. very impressive tribute! Congrats to all those that jumped on the Estoril 300. IMHO wise decision ;^)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Good morning Guys, just received my BLUE Estoril. And I am blown away from the quality. Stunning.































My only criticism, should have had Borealis engraved on the buckle. More pics with its brothers













I have ordered a gasgasbones strap in blue with white stitching, like the one below on my pirhana.



















Have a great Friday and hope you get yours soon. ( thank you Maria for amazing service. )
regards & best wishes.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

So, the first Blue Estorils are arriving !

Looks good. Need to see a side by side with the Black, as the blue seems quite dark ?

The first thing I did with my Estoril was to replace the springbars with the Marathon shoulderless ones ..... can't afford to take any chances with this real beauty ! b-)

































That's much better .....

Regards,


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Good morning Guys, just received my BLUE Estoril. And I am blown away from the quality. Stunning.
> View attachment 8540666


WOW that blue is quite stunning indeed. I may eventually get one along my black (well, if any are left).


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

That is much better.

What size are the end tips of those Spring bars?



phlabrooy said:


> So, the first Blue Estorils are arriving !
> 
> Looks good. Need to see a side by side with the Black, as the blue seems quite dark ?
> 
> ...


----------



## moony_quad (Nov 30, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Good morning Guys, just received my BLUE Estoril. And I am blown away from the quality. Stunning.
> View attachment 8540666
> View attachment 8540682
> View attachment 8540690
> ...


....notice you have BOREALIS engraved on one of the metal keepers...did that strap come with the watch?.....no natos for sale on Borealis website, and the Black Big Triangle Date I have ordered appears on the website to have just a plain black nato (i.e. not a Bond version). Incidentally, how is the packaging?...did it come with decent box, etc. (or have I missed someone on the thread talking about that already.....)

Great pictures Watchcollector21..........


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

G4_Chrono said:


> That is much better.
> 
> What size are the end tips of those Spring bars?





moony_quad said:


> ....notice you have BOREALIS engraved on one of the metal keepers...did that strap come with the watch?.....no natos for sale on Borealis website, and the Black Big Triangle Date I have ordered appears on the website to have just a plain black nato (i.e. not a Bond version). Incidentally, how is the packaging?...did it come with decent box, etc. (or have I missed someone on the thread talking about that already.....)


The tips of the Marathon bars are the normal 0.8mm, I believe.

That is the exclusive OEM Nato that comes with the Estoril, with the branding on one of the keepers ..... Black/Grey Bond with the Black model, and Blue/Grey Bond with the Blue version, and yes, you have missed reading a lot of info in this thread !!! :-d

The pictures of the Estoril show those straps for all the versions on the site.

It is an extremely high quality strap.

Box is extremely basic, as with other Borealis watches.

Regards,


----------



## moony_quad (Nov 30, 2011)

....great, thanks phlabrooy.....


----------



## moony_quad (Nov 30, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> ............., and yes, you have missed reading a lot of info in this thread !!! :-d
> 
> ,


.........sorry 'bout that......silly me........must pay attention!..............


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

moony_quad said:


> .........sorry 'bout that......silly me........must pay attention!..............


No need to apologize, just check out this great review by a forum member ......

http://www.keep-time.com/BOREALIS-ESTORIL-300-A-Magnificent-Timepiece-In-Review_10554735.html

Enjoy !

Regards,


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

moony_quad said:


> ....notice you have BOREALIS engraved on one of the metal keepers...did that strap come with the watch?.....no natos for sale on Borealis website, and the Black Big Triangle Date I have ordered appears on the website to have just a plain black nato (i.e. not a Bond version). Incidentally, how is the packaging?...did it come with decent box, etc. (or have I missed someone on the thread talking about that already.....)
> 
> Great pictures Watchcollector21..........


Thank you for your comments,
packeging very standard cardboard box. Very much like a seiko box.
strap came with watch with Borealis on keeper, best nato I have come across. For a nato strap. And I have seen plenty.
built like a tank and quality amazing.
blue colour beautiful. Dark and light depends on which way you catch the light. 
Bezel rock sterdy with no play what so ever. Crown so smooth and no movement at all. It has a B on it( amazing craftsmanship )
I have a 7.25 inch wrist and fits superb.
For the price, one of the biggest bargains of the year.
i understand that Borealis will sell the nato straps in a month separately from their online store.

regards my friend.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

I still do not understand why this company being based in EU offers only 1 year warranty instead of 2 as required by law... am I missing something?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Casanova Jr. said:


> I still do not understand why this company being based in EU offers only 1 year warranty instead of 2 as required by law... am I missing something?


Perhaps it's Prexit


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

I guess so they want to make their own rules....


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

7 days later. Perfect watch. Few straps to consider. Wow photos make this look big. My wrist is about 17+cm though. Weird. Looks fine to me as I sit with it.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

parsig9 said:


> 7 days later. Perfect watch. Few straps to consider. Wow photos make this look big. My wrist is about 17+cm though. Weird. Looks fine to me as I sit with it.


Looks awesome, can't wait for mine. Based upon pics, can't decide which I prefer, big triangle, or arabic....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

sorry, double post...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Very happy with what I see in the pics (for the lone blue model already arrived)...
That'll help me be patient until next week or the week after, when I'll receive my blue big triangle!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

NeedAG said:


> This is the bracelet from a Fineat Aqua Terra homage ($18.50 shipped on Ebay)
> 
> The fit is not perfect, but the end links did not need massaging |>
> The bracelet is atrocious. :rodekaart I'm hoping to mate the end links with a better bracelet if the steel look grows on me :think: Hope this helps


Im guessing those end links are just folded as well? Can you go into a little more detail on what's not a good fit? Does it wiggle around? or is it solid to the case but just doesn't line up on the curve of the lug?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The SKX is a pretty common dive watch and well known to a lot of those who read this forum so just a couple of side by side photo's for anyone thinking of buying an Estoril and wondering about the size or for those who have already ordered and are waiting patiently on the post to arrive:


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I decided while I was taking the comparison shots of the Estoril beside the SKX I'd do some more with another watch. I have a Precista PRS-18-Q and since that watch is a homage to a former Royal Navy issued dive watch, just as the Estoril is (I know it was a civvy watch first as well) I though it would be nice to compare the "cousins" 

The Precista 93, according to the Timefactors website (Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net) was issued "from at least 1989 until 1993". So we're talking circa 20 to 25 years after the Omega Seamaster 300 was the issued watch to the Royal Navy. Of course, I'm comparing homage to homage here, not original watches, but they're both pretty close to the watches they're honoring. You can see some of the Seamaster DNA running through the Precista.









Of course quartz had replaced mechanical but there a lot of similarities. Look at those dials, the latter directly descended from the former. The seconds hands too are alike and the "stick" hands of the Precista resemble the "stick" hands of the early, civilian Seamaster 300. The bezels are very alike too. I've fitted Marathon shoulderless springbars to the above watches, they have end pieces that insert nice and deep into the lug holes and with the strap removed give the look of the permanently pressed in lug bars of the military issued watches.









Eulit Palma Pazific on the Estoril, ebay sourced perlon on the Precista.
















Estoril is slightly smaller lug to lug. Surprisingly though, it has a larger bezel than the Precista. We're used to watches growing in size year on year but the reverse happened here. The Seamaster must have been huge at the time.

















Both are relatively thin and similar to each other in thickness.

















The Estoril wears smaller than it's 12.8mm thickness. From case back to the top of the bezel it's only 10.6mm, the additional height of the domed crystal isn't noticed and it wears nice and slim.









The Precista wears nicely too with the way the case design incorporates dropped lugs that help wrap around the wrist.









Another inherited trait between the "cousins", the asymmetric cases that incorporate the crown guards. More noticeable on the Precista but the more angular case and different finish accentuate that.

















The earlier watch has it's dressy polished and brushed case. The Estoril has a beautiful design inherited from the Omega, it can be worn over a wetsuit or under a business suit. It just lends itself to many uses and situations. The Precista shows it's pure military design, angular, functional, all reflective polished surfaces have made way for matt, bead blasted finish.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Perhaps it's Prexit


LOL, possibly Departugal...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

This is the first time I've followed a watch from it's pre-order stage. I'd seen it mentioned on the Borealis forum as a proposal and I put my money down pretty early in the project. It seemed like such a long wait, so glad they arrived a month early. There were plenty of pictures on the Borealis website of the front of the watches when they got pre-production prototypes made but side profiles were pretty thin on the ground. I decided to take a few photo's earlier of the side profile as it's one of my favourite aspect's of the watch - I love the bezel shape with the way the grippy edge on the bezel has a larger diameter than the lower bezel, the domed sapphire, Omega style lugs, the slimness, and "landed flying saucer" side profileb-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pics Narc'd!

Looking forward to the first blue pics trickling in too. 

Nice to see a couple with marathon bars, I've got mine ready and waiting!


----------



## Supermarine (Jul 25, 2015)

I've got some blue pics if you like. Not greatly detailed ones but they give you the idea, there is less light in each picture taken to try and show the colour and eventually the lume. The blue is really quite dark and subdued. I like it.


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Blue numeral no date arrived late today.









- AleSKX

Sent via my TRS80.


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

Got mine today. Like everyone else with slow shipping, received in 7 days from shipping date. I honestly might buy a 2nd just to have a back up it's that good.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> I decided while I was taking the comparison shots of the Estoril beside the SKX I'd do some more with another watch. I have a Precista PRS-18-Q and since that watch is a homage to a former Royal Navy issued dive watch, just as the Estoril is (I know it was a civvy watch first as well) I though it would be nice to compare the "cousins"
> 
> The Precista 93, according to the Timefactors website (Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net) was issued "from at least 1989 until 1993". So we're talking circa 20 to 25 years after the Omega Seamaster 300 was the issued watch to the Royal Navy. Of course, I'm comparing homage to homage here, not original watches, but they're both pretty close to the watches they're honoring. You can see some of the Seamaster DNA running through the Precista.
> 
> ...





Narc'd said:


> This is the first time I've followed a watch from it's pre-order stage. I'd seen it mentioned on the Borealis forum as a proposal and I put my money down pretty early in the project. It seemed like such a long wait, so glad they arrived a month early. There were plenty of pictures on the Borealis website of the front of the watches when they got pre-production prototypes made but side profiles were pretty thin on the ground. I decided to take a few photo's earlier of the side profile as it's one of my favourite aspect's of the watch - I love the bezel shape with the way the grippy edge on the bezel has a larger diameter than the lower bezel, the domed sapphire, Omega style lugs, the slimness, and "landed flying saucer" side profileb-)
> 
> View attachment 8547314
> 
> ...


Great review and fantastic shots. |> |>


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> I'll echo what Larry23 replied to this. There was talk through the prototype stage of this project that certain people felt the width of the bezel insert wasn't in proportion to the vintage Seamaster 300 that the Estoril pays homage to. Whatever your opinion on the matter, this is a homage - not a direct copy so it doesn't have to have the exact same proportions right down to the last detail. The watch looks fantastic to me and I wouldn't want to change it regardless, just as Larry23 said. It just looks "right" in real life, I'm over the moon with mine :-!


Hi Narc'd

Thanks for the insight and sorry for the late thank you,

Hope you're still enjoying the new piece


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Just received mine,I should've gone with regular shipping instead of fedex. It just saves alot of hassle.Anyways i am happy there was no custom tax,thanks to maria.
Okay First impressions, Love at first sight.The size is perfect for smaller wrists.I switched from nato to leather band for now. The nato strap is very good quality but it is quite big for my wrist. Guys let me know how to size this nato strap?
Also one thing i wanna share is about the movement it is a bit wobbly like the tisell sub i have with same movement. Still i think this is a keeper.I am glad i bought this. Maria is great,Top service
Have a great day everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> The nato strap is very good quality but it is quite big for my wrist. Guys let me know how to size this nato strap?


I have a 6.5" wrist and the NATO strap isn't too overly long for me - as far as this type of strap goes anyway. I wear the watch loosely in the 5th from tightest hole and have the end of the strap doubled back under the keeper. If I tighten it to the 4th from tightest hole I double back and put under both keepers. The strap material is nice as if you fold it it stays where you put it, the very end sits nice and flat and doesn't spring away from the wrist. Here's a shot on my wrist, 5th hole:









I don't tend to wear NATO's but I like this watch on it. One thing I do is cut off the secondary flap of material that is supposed to stop the watch slipping off the strap when it's removed from your wrist. I find this piece completely useless as watches just stay put and to pull one off I think you'd break the springbars first. Therefore I cut it off and melt the end with a lighter to stop it fraying and have one less piece of material to raise the watch further off the wrist.

If you want to cut down a NATO to shorten it you just need what I've pictured below:









Find a suitably sized coin and place it where you want to cut the strap. Make sure you've a surface you don't mind scratching to work on, firmly hold the coin down on the strap so it won't slip and trace around the edge with a sharp blade. Then take the lighter and melt the ends slightly to stop them from fraying. If in doubt, cut just a small amount off the end at first and use this as a practice run so you're happy with the procedure before you do your final cut. Also, don't cut too much off - if it's still too long you can always cut more off but if you go too short you're knackered. "_Better to be looking at it than for it_" :-!



> Also one thing i wanna share is about the movement it is a bit wobbly like the tisell sub i have with same movement


The 9015 movements can get a bit of an out of balance wobble to them when the rotor gets a rapid spin going in the non winding direction. This is normal for the movement, as is it being a touch noisy sometimes. I have a Tisell too, the 40mm Pilot with the 90S5 movement which is basically a 9015 without the date complication and it's the same.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist and the NATO strap isn't too overly long for me - as far as this type of strap goes anyway. I wear the watch loosely in the 5th from tightest hole and have the end of the strap doubled back under the keeper. If I tighten it to the 4th from tightest hole I double back and put under both keepers. The strap material is nice as if you fold it it stays where you put it, the very end sits nice and flat and doesn't spring away from the wrist. Here's a shot on my wrist, 5th hole:
> 
> View attachment 8553122
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! I will try this today after work.
But am still looking for a bracelet that looks like the original seamaster.Has anyone tried the strapcode endmill bracelet?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Great comparison write-up and pics, #Narc'd !

Yes, I have both those watches, and love them. Mine is the PRS 18 A auto, though .....

Good to see someone else using the Marathon bars, too !

Regards,


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Trying a couple of straps from my strap box, what do you think.
blue is canvas and leather. Quite thick

























black rubber thick but very flexible.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

B.Boston said:


> Im guessing those end links are just folded as well? Can you go into a little more detail on what's not a good fit? Does it wiggle around? or is it solid to the case but just doesn't line up on the curve of the lug?


Yes, they're folded. The fit is imperfect in that they gap a tiny bit at the top corners (e.g., at 1 and 5 in this pic). FWIW lots of original bracelets show this gap. :think:









The end links are secure, a bit springy but tight in normal wear. On the underside, they snug against where the case rises to meet the caseback. Not the intended fit but serviceable.









The search continues for a better bracelet to complete the frankening haha...

A short history of Omega diver styling (LOL): :-d:-d:-d


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> That bracelet with the vintage end links look great. It's a look I was hoping to achieve and I bought an aftermarket Seamaster bracelet to see if it would fit https://www.amazon.co.uk/iStrap-Wat...=1466715366&sr=8-5&keywords=istraps+seamaster. Unfortunately there was too much material to be removed from the solid end lnks to do properly with a Dremel and my talent! I just couldn't remove that much material and keep a nice radius to match the Estoril case.
> 
> View attachment 8534106
> 
> ...


Hi, I have looked and cannot see the number on the endlinks, but it's the same shape as the 633 ones and seem the same size and shape. Interesting info here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/vintage-sm300-bracelet-options-725016.html


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all. I posted my comparison between my orthos commander 300 vs Estoril. Check it out to see who stays and who must go. There can be only one seamaster 300 homage in my watch box so one must go!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/commander-300-vs-borealis-estoril-300-a-3335834.html


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Impressive watch! Congrats everyone. I regret not joining the preorder. 
Nice pics everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Trianglebricks (Jun 25, 2016)

Received this a few days ago and finally got the endlinks sized by my watchmaker, just a pair of aftermarker "455B" off ebay. bracelet is a cheap oyster. Actually enjoy this Borealis as much as my more expensive Rolex Sub for now anyway. rg


----------



## ethebull (Jul 24, 2013)

Got mine today, 7 days on the slow ship. Here she is in a group shot for now.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Hi all. I posted my comparison between my orthos commander 300 vs Estoril. Check it out to see who stays and who must go. There can be only one seamaster 300 homage in my watch box so one must go!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/commander-300-vs-borealis-estoril-300-a-3335834.html
> 
> View attachment 8556794


Nice comparison review.

Somehow, I am not surprise that you will keep E300 in the end.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Trianglebricks said:


> Received this a few days ago and finally got the endlinks sized by my watchmaker, just a pair of aftermarker "455B" off ebay. bracelet is a cheap oyster. Actually enjoy this Borealis as much as my more expensive Rolex Sub for now anyway. rg


Your very 1st post. Congrats!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Received this a few days ago and finally got the endlinks sized by my watchmaker, just a pair of aftermarker "455B" off ebay. bracelet is a cheap oyster. Actually enjoy this Borealis as much as my more expensive Rolex Sub for now anyway. rg


Congratulations on your purchase and your success with finding end links that match up with the Estoril case. When you say you got "the endlinks sized by my watchmaker" - do you mean he measured up and told you the correct endlinks to fit or did he actually have to do some grinding and filing to get them to fit as they didn't quit fit "out of the box" ?

Also, would you mind just for convenience giving any info for the correct bracelet to fit the endlink? The reason I ask is because I had an aftermarket Sub bracelet that I used on an OWC Milsub I used to own and that particular bracelet has a solid endlink with a piece sticking out of it, ie: the endlink was "male" and the first link of the bracelet was "female". Even if I removed the endlink, my aftermarket Sub bracelet wouldn't fit your 455B endlink as they aren't compatable.

Ages ago in this thread, way before the watches were released we were wondering what aftermarket bracelets might fit this watch and I said something like "if we all try something and post up what works or not then between us we'd find something - well guys, we're making progress! :-! I've had some success myself too - need to get some quick photo's ready ;-)


----------



## Trianglebricks (Jun 25, 2016)

My watchmaker dremeled the endpieces to fit, so some work was involved, the bracelet had the male ends and fit in the 455B's well


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

A few pages back I stated that I bought from Amazon an aftermarket Omega bracelet made by "iStrap" ( https://www.amazon.co.uk/iStrap-Wat...=1466892928&sr=8-6&keywords=istraps+seamaster ). I said that the endlink required too much grinding with a Dremel to bring the springbar hole closer to the case as the Estoril obviously has a shorter lug hole to case dimension than a modern Omega watch. With the amount of grinding involved it got harder to keep the radius in the endlink even so you would end up with uneven, big gaps between it and the case when fitted and so I threw in the towel.

Well, I re-examined it again tonight and had another go. I hadn't taken enough material off initially so I decided I could pull a reasonable radius back into the endlink, hopefully keep it centred and see what happens. Well eventually I got it to fit . The amount of material to be removed isn't huge - I'm probably making a mountain of of a mole hill here - it's just it takes patience and a lot of back and forth trying for fit/grinding/trying for fit, etc. There are gaps between the curve of the endlink and the watch case - these are down to my skill levels with the Dremel but instead of considering these my shoddy workmanship, I'm trying desperately to convince myself that these gaps are instead replicating the original Seamaster 300's 1960's build quality and "charm"!:roll:

The bracelet is heavy in the hand, has solid endlinks and a wetsuit extension on the clasp. It's almost entirely brushed with the exception of the sides of the links which are polished. There a three whole-links and one half-link removable per side to adjust and these are held in place by split, friction pins that need to be pressed out with a little bracelet tool. It's certainly no Omega in terms of quality but it gets the job done - it's worth it's price. It's a generic, Chinese made bracelet available on ebay under a few different names but I got it off Amazon under the "iStrap" brand. The wetsuit extension has an annoying habit of flopping open when you open the clasp to put the watch on your wrist but it's flipped back into place easily enough - you can do it on the wrist before you close the main clasp so it's not too bad if it does happen. I have a 6.5" wrist and I removed three whole links per side for a snug fit, although I may readjust again tomorrow - I need to see how it wears with wrist swelling or cooling. Oh yeah, one more thing - with this bracelet fitted the watch really rocks!:-!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Narc'd that looks fantastic! I love got a bunch coming from Amazon on Monday to try, but this looks awesome! Nice work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

As someone else mentioned in this thread, I'm getting a little concerned about the impending Canada Post strike on July 2nd. According to tracking, my estoril left Portugal (Expedicao internacional) on June 17th. I'm hoping I receive it this week.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

GetLittUp said:


> As someone else mentioned in this thread, I'm getting a little concerned about the impending Canada Post strike on July 2nd. According to tracking, my estoril left Portugal (Expedicao internacional) on June 17th. I'm hoping I receive it this week.


Mine was shipped on the same day, hope this week both will arrive!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

My estoril blue just landed!!









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toh said:


> My estoril blue just landed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it on that perlon!!!

I was close to doing the same but choose black. Looks REALLY good.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Love it on that perlon!!!
> 
> I was close to doing the same but choose black. Looks REALLY good.


Thanks, I love blue so it was a straight forward choice... 😊

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> A few pages back I stated that I bought from Amazon an aftermarket Omega bracelet made by "iStrap" ( https://www.amazon.co.uk/iStrap-Wat...=1466892928&sr=8-6&keywords=istraps+seamaster ). I said that the endlink required too much grinding with a Dremel to bring the springbar hole closer to the case as the Estoril obviously has a shorter lug hole to case dimension than a modern Omega watch. With the amount of grinding involved it got harder to keep the radius in the endlink even so you would end up with uneven, big gaps between it and the case when fitted and so I threw in the towel.
> 
> Well, I re-examined it again tonight and had another go. I hadn't taken enough material off initially so I decided I could pull a reasonable radius back into the endlink, hopefully keep it centred and see what happens. Well eventually I got it to fit . The amount of material to be removed isn't huge - I'm probably making a mountain of of a mole hill here - it's just it takes patience and a lot of back and forth trying for fit/grinding/trying for fit, etc. There are gaps between the curve of the endlink and the watch case - these are down to my skill levels with the Dremel but instead of considering these my shoddy workmanship, I'm trying desperately to convince myself that these gaps are instead replicating the original Seamaster 300's 1960's build quality and "charm"!:roll:
> 
> ...


It looks amazing!! You've inspired me to go find my dremel and go for it. Thank you for sharing. Now I just need to finally receive my blue E300...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

So mine is at ±0s/day since I received it (maybe smthg around +0.5s if I really want to nitpick). I may have been lucky as I don't think they regulate movements, but still, I'm amazed.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> So mine is at ±0s/day since I received it (maybe smthg around +0.5s if I really want to nitpick). I may have been lucky as I don't think they regulate movements, but still, I'm amazed.


How do you test your movements?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

Estoril is a nice looking watch,,but the addition of a bracelet puts it to a new level


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> How do you test your movements?


I usually use two methods. The first one is using time.is which to set the time and regularly check what the deviation is. Then I have this WatchCheck app which allows checking periodically for deviation, and provide convenient reminders and stats. Plus it's free, so highly recommended.

The thing is, with these two methods, that fine grain measurements are really depending on how accurately you'll visually evaluate concordance between atomic time and displayed watch time - hence why I've mentioned a possible +0.5s as I felt I perceived a slight micro delay, but not too sure about it.

Last, I have another app, Hairspring, which is supposed to "listen" to the movement ticks, but it doesn't work very well and most often reports total ********, so not recommended (especially as a $5 app).

How do you guys measure your movement accuracy?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

n1k0 said:


> I usually use two methods. The first one is using time.is which to set the time and regularly check what the deviation is. Then I have this WatchCheck app which allows checking periodically for deviation, and provide convenient reminders and stats. Plus it's free, so highly recommended.
> 
> The thing is, with these two methods, that fine grain measurements are really depending on how accurately you'll visually evaluate concordance between atomic time and displayed watch time - hence why I've mentioned a possible +0.5s as I felt I perceived a slight micro delay, but not too sure about it.
> 
> ...


same way. I sync to either my atomic click or the NIST website and measure every 24 hours thereafter. I'm less than +5 seconds per day so far. Not bad.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

The blue dial is stunning. Had i known it was a deep dark blue and almost black in certain lighting I probably would have bought it instead of black.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> I usually use two methods. The first one is using time.is which to set the time and regularly check what the deviation is. Then I have this WatchCheck app which allows checking periodically for deviation, and provide convenient reminders and stats. Plus it's free, so highly recommended.
> 
> The thing is, with these two methods, that fine grain measurements are really depending on how accurately you'll visually evaluate concordance between atomic time and displayed watch time - hence why I've mentioned a possible +0.5s as I felt I perceived a slight micro delay, but not too sure about it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply!

There's a thread discussing some of this here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/software-app-timing-watch-how-3275690.html

Hairspring is too inconsistent to be a serious tool. Sort of unpredictable.

Interesting stuff though! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine's about -5s/day on the wrist. Versus an old (but well-maintained and regulated) ETA 2824 (bottom) on a timegrapher: 
(note I've not regulated the Borealis yet) b-)









Doesn't run like Swiss, but very smooth, plenty accurate (and priced appropriately! :-! LOL)... so I remain very pleased! |>|>|>


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

NeedAG said:


> Mine's about -5s/day on the wrist. Versus an old (but well-maintained and regulated) ETA 2824 (bottom) on a timegrapher:
> (note I've not regulated the Borealis yet) b-)
> 
> View attachment 8562938
> ...


I bet that if you improve the beat error just a bit and speed the rate up to +1-8s/d it will run like the wind. What's the amplitude tolerance for the 9015?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Straps-periment... mesh will be the preferred combo for now...

















Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethebull (Jul 24, 2013)

Maria and her team at Borealis did outstanding work in executing the Estoril 300. As others have said, the strength of the piece is in the faithful and elegant design of the case and bezel.

I like the stock NATO. It was also executed beautifully. Nice thick woven nylon, broad brushed keepers,.. but I don't like it on the Estoril, personally. It's just too thick, detracting from the slender case design. For now I'm going with this Bond NATO with a single strip of nylon under the case back. Wears noticeably more flush to my wrist. Also enjoying the little dash of color.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Toh said:


> Straps-periment... mesh will be the preferred combo for now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sharp!!

Where did you get the green strap?

I'm thinking it may compliment the blue one pretty good! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Looks sharp!!
> 
> Where did you get the green strap?
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's a nos Marine Nationale strap from 7T2 straps...

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trianglebricks (Jun 25, 2016)

trying a few different bracelet options and really everything looks good on this watch, even the vintage jubilee


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Black arabic on brown perlon. Kinda changed my mind on mesh after seeing toh's pic but seems like the length is either to short or too long when I looked on ebay. I understand that mesh cant be adjusted rite?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Toh said:


> Thanks, it's a nos Marine Nationale strap from 7T2 straps...


The Estoril looks great on the mesh and the Marine Nationale strap, #Toh !

Yes, I saw a pic of Bill Yao wearing his Project 300 Seamaster homage prototype on the Marine Nationale strap on his site, and I thought that it looked good too !









(Pic borrowed from the net)

As mentioned by #Trianglebricks, this watch looks great on anything !!!

Regards,


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

cal11 said:


> Black arabic on brown perlon. Kinda changed my mind on mesh after seeing toh's pic but seems like the length is either to short or too long when I looked on ebay. I understand that mesh cant be adjusted rite?


The one I bought had removable links like this one, but yeah it might still be too long for some... I think you can cut the mesh though...








Image grabbed from internet

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> The Estoril looks great on the mesh and the Marine Nationale strap, #Toh !
> 
> Yes, I saw a pic of Bill Yao wearing his Project 300 Seamaster homage prototype on the Marine Nationale strap on his site, and I thought that it looked good too !
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, yeah it's quite versatile... but I still hope to find a steel bracelet that will match without having to modify it... wishful thinking, I guess...

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Still waiting to see a side-by-side of the Estoril and Watchco SM300, and one of the Black and Blue versions, side-by-side !

Regards,


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Black arabic on brown perlon. Kinda changed my mind on mesh after seeing toh's pic but seems like the length is either to short or too long when I looked on ebay. *I understand that mesh cant be adjusted rite?*


I have small wrists and have just ordered a cheap mesh - you can cut off the links with a cutting disc on a Dremel tool or with a decent pair of snips. Just have to make sure you don't cut off too much - better cutting off too little and cutting again if necessary.


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Great pics everyone! 

I think every strap combination has just about been tried :-d

The blue seems a lot darker then early photos. Do they look much lighter in brighter conditions?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I think every strap combination has just about been tried :-d


Anyone got a Seiko SKX013 bracelet they can try on the Estoril to see what the endlinks fit like?


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Obsessed Much said:


> I think every strap combination has just about been tried :-d


I even tried it with another watch!!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> Anyone got a Seiko SKX013 bracelet they can try on the Estoril to see what the endlinks fit like?


I have one coming today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I even tried it with another watch!!


I even tried it on another instrument! (As a joke)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I have one coming today!


Great minds think alike! ;-) Cool, let us know how it works out :-!


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey everyone, I've been searching for a .17mm white second hand, very similar to the cal 321 Speedy sweep second or the SM300 165.024 sweep second. I've only been able to find ETA hands and genuine Omega hands, both of which have hole diameters of .25mm. Does anyone have any ideas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

*UPDATE: By using a thinner spring bar than what was provided the SEL from the SC bracelet locked into place! I would expect a slight bend in the stock spring bars to do the trick as well, but I did not try that. When the spring bars are engages there is NO PLAY in the links, and it feels very solid. Pictures down at the end of the post. Thanks!*

Hey all,

Big developments on the bracelet front! I'll get right to it and say that I did find a SEL that fits pretty well overall!

Now on to the three candidates:

1. Hadley-Roma MB4016 W CE-20

This was labeled MB5916W, amazon calls it MB5916RWSandC-20. So that first part is already confusing, but this is the link I used to order: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EYVBPE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The pics on amazon show this as folded end links and folded links but the one I received was solid links with folded end links. The end links fit in, there is a little wiggle room that could easily be clamped down, but I fear it may be just too short to form a nice tight bond with the case. The clasp seems OK, a little sharp, but it was tight, not loose when opening and closing it. *UPDATE: I realized this is the 20-16 bracelet many have used with the MKII Nassau. I am ordering the other model that is 20-18 to try as well. I think the thicker links will work well with the Estoril's masculine lugs. Also I had failed to mention this one also has screw links instead of pushpins.*





















2. Ritchie 20mm Stainless Steel Band with curved end links.

This is the amazon link for this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DKYC8RG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This one was a tighter fit to the case, and more in line with what a speedy bracelet would look like attached but the brushed and polished finish to the bracelet. Also folded end link with solid main links, I think anyway. As is the link does NOT line up with the springboard holes. It would require some filing but I think it would work better than option #1. The bracelet overall feels like a $10 bracelet though, and the clasp leaves a lot to be desired. It's rattly and loose with the tolerances.





















3. Strap Code MILTAT 20mm Super Oyster for SEIKO SKX023 (as a note I originally thought this was for the SKX013, not the 023. please forgive my mistake! haha)

Amazon Link: https://www.amazon.com/Oyster-Brace...sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=20mm+SKX023
Strap Code's own site seems to be down at the moment, but you also order direct, and I think they have an eBay store as well.

The SEL match almost made in Heaven! Easily my preferred bracelet of the bunch construction wise. Tolerances were much tighter than the other two, and finishing on the clasp was much better, as one should expect from a bracelet that costs more than the other two combined. This one also features solid end links, screws instead of pins on the links, and works with the case shape well. There is a little bit of play, but I think this would be solved with a sliver of tape behind the end links. Naturally it doesn't line up with the shape of the lugs, but the top of the link is reasonably close to the top of the Estoril's Lugs, so bezel action should remain superb with no rubbing. Also of note, Strap Code sells this bracelet with several different clasps available. This basic one is good, and I am interested in purchasing the bracelet with the ratcheting clasp since my wrists tend to swell and I would enjoy the quick adjustability. I'm not sure if Strap Code has and Endmill or any other link types available for the SKX023, but I would expect them to work equally as well! Now on to the photos:





















Hopefully this helps all that were interested in getting a bracelet for the Estoril. Sorry of some of the pics are not perfectly clear, lighting wasn't the best.
Now if I can just decide if the ratcheting clasp is worth the extra $$ or not and actually package the Strap Code up to return it and wait... this won't be easy!

Cheers,
-B

P.S. Don't forget Strap Code's WUS discount: WUS2016 It's good for 10% off at their site!
*
UPDATES 28-JUN:
*So I was taking some more photos this morning and realized one of the spring bar ends was NOT in place on the strap code. So I guess thanks guys for asking for more pictures or I probably would not have noticed for a while!

Here are some side-by-sides of the bracelets. Hadley Roma at top, Richie in the middle, and Strap Code at the bottom. One pic shows the flex of the bracelets, although they were still in plastic too.

























*note no diver extension on the Richie or Strap Code

More detail photos of the Strap Code with SEL *nearly fitting*












































I also put the HR back on (since I knew the spring bars go into place) and grabbed some more pictures. I went and wore this one to work without adjusting the end links so they do rattle around a little bit right now.



























It's back on leather for the rest of the afternoon, until I can see about fitting a bracelet better. I ordered another HR to try, a 20-18 model with thicker links than this 20-16. 
I was also thinking about trying these folded end links because they might take up a little more space being made for the planet ocean: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FQGDU...UTF8&colid=2PSUFK0KKVSFG&coliid=IET2TV6TXWPIH

I was thinking those might mate well with the strap code bracelet if the middle link is the right width. Those are an amazon prime item tho, so I need to check the return policy!

I will update this post and comment later on with any new findings. I'm hoping we find a good solution soon, this watch deserves a nice bracelet to go along with it! 
*

LAST UPDATE... for now anyway! 
*
The SELs from the SC bracelet fit after using slimmer spring bars. I had them from an old strap and gave them a shot. This allowed me to point the spring bar home and get them both engaged in the lugs! Once in there these end links fit securely and solidly to the case. I spend a few minutes pulling and twisting and got NO PLAY out of the links. Overall I'm happy with it, but I probably will order the bracelet with the ratcheting diver's extension as I stated earlier. This one does not come with a diver's extension or anything and I have used mine before just when my wrist swells for a little breathing room. I like the these end links match the height of the lugs as the base of the bezel as well as sticking out to the end of the lugs. They curve down more quickly than the Estoril's lugs, but I think we all expect that at this point unless someone ones to make end links for us all to match the case. It's not exactly the standard case profile after all.

Sound off if you guys have any questions. The spring bars came from a 15ish year old Pulsar dress watch from the Seiko outlet at the Wrentham Outlets... so I'm not sure if those slimmer spring bars are even a thing anymore, but good luck to all!

some pictures to close this post out:





















Thanks,
-B


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

Mine just came in today and I love everything about it! I thought this would be a catch and release but I'm really digging this watch. As a matter of curiosity though, are the rotors in your models loud and really free? By free I don't mean they wobble, they just spin really easily, which may keep the watch wound really easily, who knows. Mine is pretty audible and doesn't take much at all to get it spinning. I wonder if the volume of the sound is from how thin the case is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

Also, this is why the Estoril looks like on a rubber deployment strap! I love it. It really highlights how thin the watch is!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

B.Boston said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Big developments on the bracelet front! I'll get right to it and say that I did find a SEL that fits pretty well overall!
> 
> ...


SUPER strong work B. Boston!!!


Man! I even feel I owe you some dough!

Thank you very much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Clchamberlain said:


> ...are the rotors in your models loud and really free? By free I don't mean they wobble, they just spin really easily, which may keep the watch wound really easily, who knows...


9015 rotor winds only in one direction and spins freely the other way. You will hear and feel it if you move your wrist suddenly.


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

Gotcha! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

B.Boston said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Big developments on the bracelet front! I'll get right to it and say that I did find a SEL that fits pretty well overall!
> 
> ...


Could you share more frontal shots of the strapcode bracelet? I am keen. Thanks.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot, B Boston. That's going way above and beyond to help us and educate us. I really appreciate that !


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OFF TOPIC: Blast from the past....Last summers big Borealis release #SeaDragon #Miyota #RetroModernism






















*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Yep, that Bonetto Cinturini w/deployment is perfect. Sick!


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

B Boston, outstanding post! How far above the lugs do the end links on the strapcode stick up? This looks very tempting. Can you post some more pics?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

B Boston - nice post. Yobokies does a "Beads of Rice" bracelet for the SKX013 if anyone likes that look now that we know the endlinks should fit. SKX013 BoR Photo by yobokies | Photobucket









I'm not sure however if the Yobokies uses the normal 1.78mm springbars or the Seiko 2.5mm ones?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Ffej4 said:


> Hey everyone, I've been searching for a .17mm white second hand, very similar to the cal 321 Speedy sweep second or the SM300 165.024 sweep second. I've only been able to find ETA hands and genuine Omega hands, both of which have hole diameters of .25mm. Does anyone have any ideas?


Why not just paint the existing seconds hand white then ?

If that's the "original" look you are after .....

Regards,


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Narc'd said:


> B Boston - nice post. Yobokies does a "Beads of Rice" bracelet for the SKX013 if anyone likes that look now that we know the endlinks should fit. SKX013 BoR Photo by yobokies | Photobucket
> 
> I'm not sure however if the Yobokies uses the normal 1.78mm springbars or the Seiko 2.5mm ones?


i had Harold's bor for a sumo and it did use fat sized spring bars. It is possible to use fat bars that fit the end links which have conventional sized ends.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Taking more pics this morning I noticed the spring at was not going in on the skx link... Can't figure out why. You can see straight through the lug holes with the end link on it... Will investigate further but it looks like this is on hold for now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Taking more pics this morning I noticed the spring at was not going in on the skx link... Can't figure out why. You can see straight through the lug holes with the end link on it... Will investigate further but it looks like this is on hold for now.


I think I _may_ know what the problem is....maybe..









Excuse the poor photo, this is literally the back of an envelope sketch! The lughole you're looking through is small, say 1mm as that's where the skinny end of the springbar sticks into. The endlink hole is bigger, say 2mm as that's where the larger, centre portion of the springbar sits into. So it's possible to peer into the smaller lughole and see straight through the other side. The centres of the two holes may not coincide however and as there's not a lot of play between the skinny end of the springbar and the lughole when it's in place - you have very little room to maneuvre.

For the springbar to engage properly the two hole centres have to coincide. You may need to file just a small amount off the endlink to get it to go closer to the watch case. Conversely, it may be that the endlink needs to be pulled back away from the watch case if the endlink hole is actually too close to the case. This will obviously not need any material to be removed but will increase any gap between the endlink and the case.

Alternatively there could be some vertical misalignment causing the same problem. There should be no problem pushing the endlink lower but the lip on the endlink that appears to be sitting under the watch case in your photo coild cause the endlink from coming up higher. In that case some material would have to be ground off from that.

I had this problem when grinding the aftermarket Omega style bracelet for my watch. I could see daylight through the hole but the springbar wouldn't click into place. In the end it was the same problem and I just had to grind away more metal from the endlink which is why at first I gave up on it.

Hope you get it sorted - I'd be careful too about trusting that springbar if it's not fully home:think:


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just a quick update to confirm by the numbers that mine is _*super*_ accurate.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Why not just paint the existing seconds hand white then ?
> 
> If that's the "original" look you are after .....
> 
> Regards,


I already did some searching on this. It looks like it's a very touchy process unless you're a pro, and if a pro does it you're looking at a $50 charge or higher.

For now, I'm going to keep searching. I received a lead from a forum member earlier on a potential source of these hands, so if that works I'll go through with it and post pictures when I'm done!

It's not so much that I'm after the original look, I just absolutely love white seconds against black dials. I had a Steinhart Vintage GMT and loved watching it tick away. I have also owned a Speedy Pro in the past and it was the same thing - loved the white hand against the black dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Tried my first shark mesh bracelet today. I went for a cheapy one from Amazon, didn't see much point spending a whole lot if I didn't like it. As suggested by those here, I went for a polished version rather than a brushed finish. Probably the better option anyway as I can always use some Scotchbrite to brush it if I wish whereas I can't go the opposite way around.

Something I was wondering about was to go for a round link appearance or one of those ground down, flattened off links. Well it came with one side flattened, one side normal giving the option to flip the mesh over in the clasp for either appearance.









I had a cheapo, ratcheting clasp at home that I bought for another watch a few years ago and never used - it was pretty poor quality and I didn't bother with it. Anyway, it found a home on the mesh.









I think it looks great on the watch itself, just not sure if it's for me or not. Here's my big triangle with the mesh on me.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> I think I _may_ know what the problem is....maybe..
> 
> ...Hope you get it sorted - I'd be careful too about trusting that springbar if it's not fully home:think:


Hey Narc'd, thanks for the engineering lesson! It may have been on a scrap paper, but it still got the point home. I will check again when I get home, but I think its the situation where the spring bar is lined up just a bit too far from the case's holes. Considering one spring bar locks in place and the other is pushed back out towards the lug ends. I wonder if a slight curve to the spring bar would lock it in and still fit in the end link.

I'll be updating my original post with some more pictures from this morning and a little more commentary on it.

Thanks for the visual!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope it turns out something nice'n'simple. Would be great if a fairly standard endlink fitted without modification for all those wanting a bracelet but with out any of the "fitting" hassle.



> Considering one spring bar locks in place and the other is pushed back out towards the lug ends


^^ I had this problem too with the Omega style bracelet. One end clicked in but the other didn't. What happened was the central part of the springbar has a smaller diameter than the hole in the endlink. It was the free play caused by this that allowed the springbar to run at a slight angle from one side to the other, hence clicking into the hole on one side and not the other. In my case I had to Dremel the sucker!!


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Side note for everybody: ToxicNatos is selling the Bond LE nato strap that came with this watch. I think he's almost out of stock. If you want one, pick one up before they're gone forever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> B Boston - nice post. Yobokies does a "Beads of Rice" bracelet for the SKX013 if anyone likes that look now that we know the endlinks should fit. SKX013 BoR Photo by yobokies | Photobucket
> 
> View attachment 8581978
> 
> ...


This is a bracelet id be interested in. Love the beads of rice look

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Ffej4 said:


> Side note for everybody: ToxicNatos is selling the Bond LE nato strap that came with this watch. I think he's almost out of stock. If you want one, pick one up before they're gone forever!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right! Looks like he has a few versions. I have a 22mm with nice squared crisp hardware. His LE 20mm is definitely the same as the estoril. I wish I could get the soft estoril fabric with the more squared crisp hardware. That would be the perfect nato in my opinion.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> You are right! Looks like he has a few versions. I have a 22mm with nice squared crisp hardware. His LE 20mm is definitely the same as the estoril. I wish I could get the soft estoril fabric with the more squared crisp hardware. That would be the perfect nato in my opinion.


Terry from ToxicNatos actually confirmed his collaboration with Borealis on these straps! So his are the unsigned ones. Borealis will put them up for sale in a few weeks but I would guess they will be charging $25+ with included shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Just in!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Just thinking out loud here....

I previously owned a Squale 1545-C and remember the lug holes being pretty tight on that one. I used to have to feed Nato straps through a lot like with the Estoril. 
Those bracelets aren't easy to come by, but if someone has both watches you may want to see if it fits nicely.

At any rate, I'll probably play around some more tonight and see if I can get the dang spring bars to sit in place, or at least identify where any grinding/filing work needs to be done.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> or at least identify where any grinding/filing work needs to be done


Not trying to teach granny to suck eggs, just wanted to pass on something we used to to in a job I used to work at - might be worth a try. We used to fit machined steel together for injection moulds. Even though the parts came machined off a CNC machine there was often some hand work to do to get the parts to mate 100%. We needed to identify high spots that were hitting and keeping the steel plates apart and then take them down with diamond files and oil stones.

We used "engineers blue" which for want of a better description was like a tin of shoe polish. If you have some shoe polish and an old toothbrush at hand this might help. Take the toothbrush and dab it's bristle tops in the polish. Then dab the polish onto the surface of the endlink that will hit the case of the watch - you want to create a slightly stippled effect with the shoe polish on it. Put the 2 parts together and see where the polish transfers onto the case. This is your high spot and this is where you need to Dremel. I didn't do this myself the other night but it only occurred to me afterwards to try shoe polish. Not guaranteeing it'll work. If it does let us know - and if it doesn't, at least I've managed to get someone in some other part of the world to do something silly in their shed!!! ;-)


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all,

So I was able to get the Strap Code bracelet to fit without grinding or modifying it after all. I used some spring bars from an old Pulsar watch that were just a hair slimmer than the ones supplied by SC. As you can see form the photos this made all the difference in the world. It's that close to being a match. Maybe a slight bent in the spring bars would do it with supplied spring bars.

Photos attached and I will update my previous post!









As you can see the single spring bar is a bit thinner, made the difference!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

Managed to fit one of the hollow end links bracelet I have at my disposal without any modifications... had it for a couple of years now, came with a sub homage I bought from a forum member but I know it's an aftermarket one. 
Fitting is ugly but at least it works, lol...
















Not pretty at all... 









P.S. after seeing B.Boston's latest photos, I'm tempted to get a strapcode one...

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I just wanted to share one more with you. I tried to fit a burberry bracelet and ta-da it fits! Well kind of..There is a small gap around 0.1mm between the bracelet end-link and the watch case but I don't mind


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just ordered one from Amazon. Should get here tomorrow. Instead of thinner spring bars I might instead try drilling the lug so the bar can sit closer to the case. You think that might work? I just wouldn't feel as secure if I swapped for thinner bars.


B.Boston said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I was able to get the Strap Code bracelet to fit without grinding or modifying it after all. I used some spring bars from an old Pulsar watch that were just a hair slimmer than the ones supplied by SC. As you can see form the photos this made all the difference in the world. It's that close to being a match. Maybe a slight bent in the spring bars would do it with supplied spring bars.
> 
> ...


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> I just ordered one from Amazon. Should get here tomorrow. Instead of thinner spring bars I might instead try drilling the lug so the bar can sit closer to the case. You think that might work? I just wouldn't feel as secure if I swapped for thinner bars.


I think that would also work. I'd try them before doing anything. Who knows with tolerances some might work as is with how close they were for me. Keep us updated if you do drill them I would be interested to see how that comes out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

these are looking a lot nicer than the prototype pics....might have to really consider one..


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> I just ordered one from Amazon. Should get here tomorrow. Instead of thinner spring bars I might instead try drilling the lug so the bar can sit closer to the case. You think that might work? I just wouldn't feel as secure if I swapped for thinner bars.


I am assuming that you're saying that you are drilling the solid end links of the bracelet, not the lugs of the beautiful Estoril, right? 

Yes, you probably can do it by enlarging the spring bar through holes of the end links. But that is provided there is enough metal on the solid end links to do so. I think you will succeed.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Larry23 said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to share one more with you. I tried to fit a burberry bracelet and ta-da it fits! Well kind of..There is a small gap around 0.1mm between the bracelet end-link and the watch case but I don't mind
> 
> View attachment 8592562


That gap looks like 1.0mm, not 0.1mm to me. 0.1cm you mean? Just looks that way to me from the pic.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

captaincaveman79 said:


> I just ordered one from Amazon. Should get here tomorrow. Instead of thinner spring bars I might instead try drilling the lug so the bar can sit closer to the case. You think that might work? I just wouldn't feel as secure if I swapped for thinner bars.


The load from a spring bar, especially one inside of a solid end link, is in the tips that engage the holes in the watch case, thin or thick centers make no difference.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine now on a strapcode mesh ...


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow it's incredible the efforts being made to get solid end links to fit this watch. Honestly I don't think any I've seen thus far look close to acceptable for me, the bracelet lug ends not matching the contours of the watch lugs would bother me to no end. I can barely tolerate the super engineer on my SKX007, and it's a very close match.

And I hope nobody is going to take a drill to the lug holes of this watch just for some crappy metal bracelet!? If you must have metal why not go with a mesh, they look great. I just personally don't see why anyone would want to add the bulk and heft of a metal link bracelet to a very thin and light weight watch to begin with, but that's just me call me crazy 

Seriously though, props to all those experimenting, hopefully in the future someone who just can't live without a metal link bracelet will benefit from the efforts being made here.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I've thought about mesh, but I don't care for the look. And it does bother me a little bit that end links will never line up with lugs unless we get customs ones made which would probably take a lot of owners wanting them too. 

I'm happy with the Strap Code bracelet I found for now, if it really starts to bother me maybe I'll have to look at some different watches. I knew the Estoril wouldn't have a stock one made when I ordered it. Just didn't think I would miss having one as much as I do. 

From a normal distance away you'd be hard pressed to see the lugs don't match, and looking to tell the time doesn't show it either. From the sides is where it really shows. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Wow it's incredible the efforts being made to get solid end links to fit this watch. Honestly I don't think any I've seen thus far look close to acceptable for me, the bracelet lug ends not matching the contours of the watch lugs would bother me to no end. I can barely tolerate the super engineer on my SKX007, and it's a very close match.
> 
> And I hope nobody is going to take a drill to the lug holes of this watch just for some crappy metal bracelet!? If you must have metal why not go with a mesh, they look great. I just personally don't see why anyone would want to add the bulk and heft of a metal link bracelet to a very thin and light weight watch to begin with, but that's just me call me crazy
> 
> Seriously though, props to all those experimenting, hopefully in the future someone who just can't live without a metal link bracelet will benefit from the efforts being made here.


You're crazy! :-d

Seriously though, B. Boston's reply pretty much sums me up too. To add to that, I really like the look of the old, vintage Omega Seamasters on their "1171" bracelet. There's some guys on YouTube that have some video's on their WatchCo built watches that show theirs off and that really struck a chord with me seeing how well they look. Below images are what I am talking about:








(Photo borrowed from the web - WUS sales forum)








(Photo borrowed from another web source via Google)

And armed with a Dremel, a shed to one's self and numerous mugs of tea I got the look I was after..."kinda-sorta...ish.." 

















From what I've read and seen on YouTube - the original bracelet had hollow endlinks and was a bit rattly, "Chinkely" was how one person described it. So if you're prepared to put your rose tinted glasses on (and perhaps sink a couple of beers) you can almost convince yourself that those gaps and mismatches at the end links are on purpose for that "faux vintage" look! :roll: 

Nobody is taking a drill to their watches lugs either - that person was conisdering drilling their aftermarket bracelet, not his watch. And a lot of us posting with our experimentation is to let others know what works, what doesnt, etc.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

B.Boston said:


> I've thought about mesh, but I don't care for the look. And it does bother me a little bit that end links will never line up with lugs unless we get customs ones made which would probably take a lot of owners wanting them too.
> 
> I'm happy with the Strap Code bracelet I found for now, if it really starts to bother me maybe I'll have to look at some different watches. I knew the Estoril wouldn't have a stock one made when I ordered it. Just didn't think I would miss having one as much as I do.
> 
> ...


Would this be doable? I would go head over heels for a SEL bracelet that fits the Estoril similar to the Omega 1171 president-style bracelet.

I also know that Otto Frei makes custom sweep second hands in bulk (50-150 I believe). If enough of us were interested in a white sweep hand, some of us could team up on that.

To add to Narc'd's comment, I love that look too. The sub-style and PO-styles look good, don't get me wrong, but the president-style 1171 looks by far the best, in my opinion. The classic 20-16mm taper can't be beat with a watch that has this vintage design.

I chose my Hadley Roma for this purpose, as it pays close homage to the 1171. I just ordered some spare hollow end links to mess with over next week (they were only $8!). Will try bending them and sanding a bit until they match the case the best I can get them to. To add to this, the hidden friction clasp actually works surprisingly well. The tension is great and the sucker will not come undone unless I really get my nail underneath the notch to undo the clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi guys.

So my first Estoril 300 came with a ding in the polished lug. That was immediately replaced by Maria without a quibble and the replacement arrived.

The bezel print on the new one has a small imperfection on the 4 of "40".









What do you think? Accept or return??


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

G4_Chrono said:


> What do you think? Accept or return??


I would live with it.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

G4_Chrono said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So my first Estoril 300 came with a ding in the polished lug. That was immediately replaced by Maria without a quibble and the replacement arrived.
> 
> ...


Not unreasonable to request an exchange, it's something that could potentially affect resale value.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> What do you think? Accept or return??


At the end of the day it's obviously up to you of course - if it was my own watch an I was in your situation I wouldn't return it over that blemish, but that's just me.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Larry23 said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to share one more with you. I tried to fit a burberry bracelet and ta-da it fits! Well kind of..There is a small gap around 0.1mm between the bracelet end-link and the watch case but I don't mind
> 
> View attachment 8592562


for me that is the best bracelet so far
regards


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

G4_Chrono said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So my first Estoril 300 came with a ding in the polished lug. That was immediately replaced by Maria without a quibble and the replacement arrived.
> 
> ...


Since you're asking us, you're probably bothered by it.

Imperfections in unseen area such as case back is ok for me. For something so frontal, at least I will ask Maria for her opinion first and see how it goes.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

Yes, I am bothered by it - I'm not unreasonable though. As you say my first step was to ask Maria.

I don't want to say too much here but after her response I thought I would test the water as to my expectations before I decide what to do.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Since you're asking us, you're probably bothered by it.
> 
> Imperfections in unseen area such as case back is ok for me. For something so frontal, at least I will ask Maria for her opinion first and see how it goes.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

G4_Chrono said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Yes, I am bothered by it - I'm not unreasonable though. As you say my first step was to ask Maria.
> 
> I don't want to say too much here but after her response I thought I would test the water as to my expectations before I decide what to do.


I'm reading between the lines here, but I think you need to accept it if you want to remain a customer of Borealis...


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

taike said:


> I'm reading between the lines here, but I think you need to accept it if you want to remain a customer of Borealis...


I respectfully disagree here.

Maybe I don't have a keen enough eye to pick up enough to assume what Maria said based solely on what G4 has told us thus far. But at the end of the day a manufacturing defect is a manufacturing defect, and considering he already had to send one back, I would be happy with nothing less than a pristine example as a replacement. Sure $400 may not be thousands of dollars, but it's still a sizable purchase for many people.

We all have different standards and thresholds on things though. It's also hard to make a judgement on something without being in that position ourselves not knowing all the details.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^ have you heard what happens to customers when they had issues with their previous watches when issues have been brought up.

And no I would not accept that flaw. maybe minor scratch on bracelet but not right in front


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

G4_Chrono said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Yes, I am bothered by it - I'm not unreasonable though. As you say my first step was to ask Maria.
> 
> I don't want to say too much here but after her response I thought I would test the water as to my expectations before I decide what to do.


Let's be real here, most of us know how amazing Maria and Carlos are at Customer Service. Either we lived it or we saw great testimonies. So I'm taking an educated guess and say you were given a a few options:

1) Send back and get a brand new replacement.

2) Send back for a full refund.

3) Offered to get a new bezel out for you and pay to get it swapped

Which one is it ?

Either option is great customer service.

Your quoted reply seems a bit more dramatical than it ought to be, and subject to people's wrong assumptions. You already brought it up so you might as well tell us what Maria said. I'm certain it was top notch customer service.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Today I detached the bracelet from an Omega Seamaster 2254 and checked if it fits to the Estoril. And it worked as if it was designed for it. Snapped smooth into the lugs without any gap and looks great from top and bottom.









The only problem is, that the Seamaster bracelet is really expensive. As far as I remember more expensive as the Estoril at all. So I wonder why the earlier mentioned Seamaster bracelet copies in this thread have to be modified. Maybe they are not really compatible with the original bracelet ?


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

DiversWatch said:


> Today I detached the bracelet from an Omega Seamaster 2254 and checked if it fits to the Estoril. And it worked as if it was designed for it. Snapped smooth into the lugs without any gap and looks great from top and bottom.
> 
> View attachment 8598122
> 
> ...


I realllly want to believe you, but I can't considering all those that should have fit... But you have a picture to prove it... And it's gorgeous too....

What are the end link numbers for the 2254.50 bracelets? Maybe there have been subtle changes since?

Also, care to post any pics from the side or angled? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

DiversWatch said:


> Today I detached the bracelet from an Omega Seamaster 2254 and checked if it fits to the Estoril. And it worked as if it was designed for it. Snapped smooth into the lugs without any gap and looks great from top and bottom.
> 
> View attachment 8598122
> 
> ...


That is the best modern bracelet look I've seen for the Estoril or any vintage SM300. Damn. Really great picture too!

I'm still hoping I can get my Hadley Roma to fit like a 1171 bracelet, because for me, that look takes the cake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethebull (Jul 24, 2013)

I own a Seiko SARG009. It is one of the 8 pieces shown in my group pic I posted the day my Estoril arrived. It has a fitted 20mm bracelet, so today I thought I'd see if it fit on the Estoril.
Pretty much spot on, I'd say


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Went home to find my black big triangle no date waiting for me.
11 days with the slow shipping option, not bad at all 😃
I think my other watches will not see daylight for sometime now!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

The tested bracelet is from an Omega 2254 described under the link below. There you find two bottom pictures of a 2003 and a 2007 sold Omega 2254. I used the bracelet from the 2003 watch, second bottom picture. Nevertheless both bracelets have the endlink type 930 and have exactly the same shape.

(pictures may take some time to load, sorry)

http://4u2sury.dnshome.de/watches/OS2254/

Here you may compare the mentioned Omega 2254 bottom views with the Estoril bottom picture:









And here a wrist shot from the side. The bracelet is somehow embedded into the lugs. Just as it looks onto the Omega 2254.









I just ordered one of the earlier discussed Omega clone bracelets. Simply want to check it myself.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ethebull said:


> I own a Seiko SARG009. It is one of the 8 pieces shown in my group pic I posted the day my Estoril arrived. It has a fitted 20mm bracelet, so today I thought I'd see if it fit on the Estoril.
> Pretty much spot on, I'd say
> 
> View attachment 8598450
> ...


Wow ! Yes !!! 
I'm about to jump the fence and forget my wrist is huge for it cus of all these bracelet options and it looks kind you might have the top or top 2 option for my budget.

Just gotta look around for a good deal in this bracelet. Is there another model, that you know of, that has the same exact bracelet ?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

DiversWatch said:


> The tested bracelet is from an Omega 2254 described under the link below. There you find two bottom pictures of a 2003 and a 2007 sold Omega 2254. I used the bracelet from the 2003 watch, second bottom picture. Nevertheless both bracelets have the endlink type 930 and have exactly the same shape.
> 
> (pictures may take some time to load, sorry)
> 
> ...


Where did you order the clone bracelet from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I just ordered one of the earlier discussed Omega clone bracelets. Simply want to check it myself.


I'd love to know how you get on - please keep us posted. For reference, here's a link to where I got my aftermarket bracelet from Amazon, this claims it's "Designed to fit Omega Seamaster, Speedmaster, Planet Ocean and De Ville" : https://www.amazon.co.uk/iStrap-Wat...76&sr=8-1&keywords=istraps+seamaster+bracelet This one required a good bit of grinding, from the box the holes in the end link were too far away from the case of the watch to line up with the lugholes.

Here's what looks like the same one on ebay from another seller designed to fit "*316 L Stainless Steel Bracelet for Omega Seamaster / Planet Ocean / De Ville*: 20mm Solid Steel Bracelet Watch Band Strap FIT Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean | eBay

It will be interesting to see if the clone bracelet you buy will fit your Estoril, or your 2254 for that matter. If it does work, please let us know.

That 2254 bracelet looks georgeous on the Estoril by the way :-!


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

It's from that offer:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/iStrap-Wat...=1466892928&sr=8-6&keywords=istraps+seamaster

But as already mentioned, the endlinks of that bracelet are supposed to be 633 ones not 930. 
Nevertheless, perhaps there is a way using original end links.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

@Narc'd:

Yes, I think we are talking about the same bracelets. Perhaps it is possible to work onto the drilling of the spring bar and not on the shape of the endlink.

Too bad, that the delivery of the bracelet seems to need some weeks.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's an detailed comparison between a Seamaster Pro and a Seamaster PO: TimeZone: Omega: A review of the Planet Ocean and Seamaster Professional (Modem Burner!)

I've borrowed this image from the article. Pay particular attention to the radii machined into the end links, you can see the SMP bracelet (1610 bracelet/930 end link) has a smaller radius (for a smaller watch). The clone bracelets claim to fit both the PO and the SMP - I wonder did they just clone the PO bracelet and then advertise it as fitting the SMP as well, as they both have a 20mm lug width. Possibly why your genuine SMP bracelet fitted the Estoril and my clone didn't? Anyway, your results will be interesting to hear.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

@Narc'd:

I see and suppose you are right. The marketing of that product seems to be a little bit too optimistic. Nevertheless, the difference looks quite small. We will see ...


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^ have you heard what happens to customers when they had issues with their previous watches when issues have been brought up.
> 
> And no I would not accept that flaw. maybe minor scratch on bracelet but not right in front


No I haven't. Hopefully I have no issues with the two I ordered so I don't have to find out. I prefer to reserve judgement until such time as necessary though. It's hard to know exactly how exchanges between a customer and service actually go down, we usually only hear one side of the story.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Got the blue, no date, number one. I'm amazed at how the pictures differ from the impression in person. It's a fantastic piece!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethebull (Jul 24, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Wow ! Yes !!!
> I'm about to jump the fence and forget my wrist is huge for it cus of all these bracelet options and it looks kind you might have the top or top 2 option for my budget.
> 
> Just gotta look around for a good deal in this bracelet. Is there another model, that you know of, that has the same exact bracelet ?
> ...


This appears to be the bracelet that I have from the SARG009 - https://www.totalwatchrepair.com/co...-button-clasp-watch-strap?variant=18368884355 Not clear if it ships with the end links... This variant does https://www.totalwatchrepair.com/co...eel-20mm-watch-bracelet-2?variant=18092596483 , but I don't know for sure if they are identical in fit to the one that came on my 009. I imagine the seller could confirm.

I've already got mine


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Trying it on a tan leather strap from CSW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Guys, I believe this is the same aftermarket seamaster PO bracelet that you guys were talking about... just got this end link dimension photo... 








Not sure if it helps...

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

DiversWatch said:


> Today I detached the bracelet from an Omega Seamaster 2254 and checked if it fits to the Estoril. And it worked as if it was designed for it. Snapped smooth into the lugs without any gap and looks great from top and bottom.
> 
> View attachment 8598122
> 
> ...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/121540220258










Guys i found this speed master style bracelet on ebay. I have confirmed with seller that this will fit the omega 2254 watch. What do you guys think? Should i get it? 
I also found one PO style bracelet but i am not really sure its gonna fit my Estoril.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ethebull said:


> This appears to be the bracelet that I have from the SARG009 - https://www.totalwatchrepair.com/co...-button-clasp-watch-strap?variant=18368884355 Not clear if it ships with the end links... This variant does https://www.totalwatchrepair.com/co...eel-20mm-watch-bracelet-2?variant=18092596483 , but I don't know for sure if they are identical in fit to the one that came on my 009. I imagine the seller could confirm.
> 
> I've already got mine


I'm loving you so much right now ! You have no idea ! 
Thank you !

I'll email seller now.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/121540220258
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice. But I would not go for it, as there is a high risk it will not fit your Estoril as it is.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Looks really nice. But I would not go for it, as there is a high risk it will not fit your Estoril as it is.


It does look it the lug position is different...









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm very interested to see the outcome of some of these great looking bracelets. I'm a bracelet guy and I am really looking forward to finding a great looking bracelet with solid endlinks for my Estoril 300. I am keeping a close eye on this thread to find out what will be a direct fit. 

Keep the info coming guys. :-!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Guys, I believe this is the same aftermarket seamaster PO bracelet that you guys were talking about... just got this end link dimension photo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See that dimension that reads 4mm - the one between the springbar hole and the corner of the endlink - well on my bracelet that I'm after grinding down to fit the Estoril that's about 3mm. It's hard to measure exactly but 3mm is in the ballpark. That would mean the springbar hole in the aftermarket bracelet is approx. 1mm too far from the case, therefore the endlink needs grinding.

Wonder could "DiversWatch" measure that dimension on his genuine Omega "930" endlink that fits the Estoril and see if it's closer to 3mm or 4mm? (With the way things are going it'll probable end up throwing up something completely different! LOL o|)


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm super impressed with the watch. It's definitively w keeper.

I also would like to see if a bracelet works out well. Some of the examples here look great!

In the meanwhile here's a couple more shots of mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks to DiversWatch for about the 1610/930 bracelet.

From what I've seen online the 1610/930 and 1503/825 bracelets were compatible. The latter being the 'Bond' style. 
While I did not find anyone stating they had an aftermarket 1610/930 direct replacement I did see a few on amazon and eBay that were 1503/825 compatible.

I ordered one to try out the 'Bond' style on the Estoril.

Also, I e-mailed strapcode about making custom end links and how many people we would need and they said they do not do custom. so hopefully we can find some speedy/bond styles out there that look great on the estoril and provide a closer match than the strapcode I found earlier.

Although I am temped to pony up for a 1610/930 used bracelet since I eventually want a 2254.50 anyway!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I still can't decide between black or blue I usually go for blue as black is a bit too plain but the blue looks very dark in photos. often comes up as more black than blue


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

A quick question: 

The crown on the Estoril is 6.5mm in diameter. I am very tempted to swap out the crown for one that has a smaller length with a coin edge. Could anyone shed some light as to what measurements I need to pay attention to for ordering a new crown? The measurements are available on Borealis's website on the Estoril's product page, but I'm not sure how to interpret the more technical measurements. 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

Ffej4 said:


> A quick question:
> 
> The crown on the Estoril is 6.5mm in diameter. I am very tempted to swap out the crown for one that has a smaller length with a coin edge. Could anyone shed some light as to what measurements I need to pay attention to for ordering a new crown? The measurements are available on Borealis's website on the Estoril's product page, but I'm not sure how to interpret the more technical measurements.
> 
> ...


Crown has increased in comparison with the prototype, as far as I can see from the photo.
starting more like "naiad", and was in great harmony, but it was a problem for Mary said at the forum Borealis.
theoretically probably possible to shorten the crown, tube and rod, respectively, or to seek the crown with the same thread pitch and an inner diameter.
too difficult


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ethebull said:


> This appears to be the bracelet that I have from the SARG009 - https://www.totalwatchrepair.com/co...-button-clasp-watch-strap?variant=18368884355 Not clear if it ships with the end links... This variant does https://www.totalwatchrepair.com/co...eel-20mm-watch-bracelet-2?variant=18092596483 , but I don't know for sure if they are identical in fit to the one that came on my 009. I imagine the seller could confirm.
> 
> I've already got mine


Just got this email back and I thought it was pretty cool of him to offer that.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

serjj said:


> Crown has increased in comparison with the prototype, as far as I can see from the photo.
> starting more like "naiad", and was in great harmony, but it was a problem for Mary said at the forum Borealis.
> theoretically probably possible to shorten the crown, tube and rod, respectively, or to seek the crown with the same thread pitch and an inner diameter.
> too difficult


Damn. Maria confirmed with me that the diameter is 6.5mm, but as for the other measurements I am not sure. It's not a big deal and if I couldn't do a straight swap for another screw down crown I wouldn't want to mess with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

Ffej4 said:


> Damn. Maria confirmed with me that the diameter is 6.5mm, but as for the other measurements I am not sure. It's not a big deal and if I couldn't do a straight swap for another screw down crown I wouldn't want to mess with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't mind a crown that is about 3 or 4 mm shorter.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

An update on the white sweep hand I've been working on for anyone who's curious:

The closest hand I could find to fit my criteria (matte white, correct length, and *almost* correct 0.17mm mounting hole size) is from Yobokies. It looks slick and pays close homage to the old SM300 sweep hand. You can find it here. Harry charges $10/hand shipped to the U.S.

I'm sending the hands directly to an independent watchmaker who has an established profile here on WUS and is located in Nevada. He is going to crimp the hands or epoxy/redrill the center hole to make it fit the 0.17mm mounting pin properly. He's only charging me $20 to do both hands and to ship them my way.

So, I'm out $40 for two hands. I bought one backup in case something goes wrong. My only small complaint with this in the end is that the lume on the white sweep hand will be green. I'm not too worried about this, and I think the differentiating color might actually look kind of neat.

If this goes as planned and I decide not to keep the spare hand, it'll be up for grabs if anyone else would like to do this mod. I'll contact the watchmaker who's doing this to see if he'd be interested in doing this for anyone else who is interested. $20 shipped isn't bad, in my opinion, unless you have a local watchmaker who can do it for you (I don't - my guy can pretty much only set hands, crystals, and swap bracelets).

Let me know if you have any questions! I'm really hoping this works.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

According to the website, the crown is 4mm long. Ofrei has a lot of 6.5mm diameter crowns that are 3mm long which is significantly shorter (25%). I wouldn't want something less than 2.5mm because at that point it might get hard to use.

Any further thoughts on these crown measurements?

Edit: Come to think of it, a 6.5mm diameter and 2.5mm tall crown would be about perfect. It would slim the watch down and the coin edge (IMO) would look a lot classier. At 2.5mm tall it would still jut out from the case and would be easily operable, I think.

I don't have access to a measuring tool at the moment as I am on vacation. Could anyone measure the height of this crown to confirm if it's 4mm?


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> See that dimension that reads 4mm - the one between the springbar hole and the corner of the endlink - well on my bracelet that I'm after grinding down to fit the Estoril that's about 3mm. It's hard to measure exactly but 3mm is in the ballpark. That would mean the springbar hole in the aftermarket bracelet is approx. 1mm too far from the case, therefore the endlink needs grinding.
> 
> Wonder could "DiversWatch" measure that dimension on his genuine Omega "930" endlink that fits the Estoril and see if it's closer to 3mm or 4mm? (With the way things are going it'll probable end up throwing up something completely different! LOL o|)


The measurement of the 930 endlink:









Three millimeters between case and spring bar. If the endlink construction-diagram is correct, the PO compatible bracelet has 1mm solid stainless steel of incompatibility. More as I expected. With that later information I expect the Speedmaster bracelet-clone would be the better choice. Nevertheless without 100% garantie. In addition the Speedmaster bracelet may have no divers extension. Maybe I also buy the Speedmaster clone and try to switch the clasps. If everything works, I will have a remaining PO bracelet without divers extension. Not really a marketplace bestseller : )

Edit: 
Just looked at the Speedmaster bracelet-clone pictures again and have to correct me: There seems to be a divers extension.
So there is everything in place &#8230;., if it fits : )


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Estoril again today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> The measurement of the 930 endlink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the iStrap bracelet after I ground it away to fit the Estoril, a little under 3mm. Very close to the 930 link and certainly not the original 4mm. The fact it's a touch under 3mm (by the look of it from the image) could be because I put a bit of an angle on it as I ground away at the surface and didn't keep it exactly parallel with the original.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

First Youtube review of the Estoril I've seen. I really like this guys reviews, he comes across as very ordinary - not trying to be a watch expert, just a regular guy who's into watches giving his opinion.






Edit: Although it sounds like he's never even heard of the original Omega Seamaster 300 that the Estoril's homageing by some of the things he says!!


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> This is the iStrap bracelet after I ground it away to fit the Estoril, a little under 3mm. Very close to the 930 link and certainly not the original 4mm. The fact it's a touch under 3mm (by the look of it from the image) could be because I put a bit of an angle on it as I ground away at the surface and didn't keep it exactly parallel with the original.
> 
> View attachment 8609274


Do you think your bracelet had initially 4 mm case/springbar distance ?
Which means you removed around 1 mm ?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

DiversWatch said:


> Do you think your bracelet had initially 4 mm case/springbar distance ?
> Which means you removed around 1 mm ?


I did have to grind quite a bit away. Of course I didn't measure it before I "Dremeled" so I cannot comfirm but I'd say that I did remove approx. 1mm


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Trying a few more options from my strap box























































Regards


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Trying a few more options from my strap box
> View attachment 8610570
> View attachment 8610578
> View attachment 8610586
> ...


What's this engineer bracelet? It looks great, I've been hunting for one for the Baltic shield 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

Ffej4 said:


> According to the website, the crown is 4mm long. Ofrei has a lot of 6.5mm diameter crowns that are 3mm long which is significantly shorter (25%). I wouldn't want something less than 2.5mm because at that point it might get hard to use.
> 
> Any further thoughts on these crown measurements?
> 
> ...


Mine measures 4.93 mm total and stands off of the case 3.5 mm when screwed down


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

As promised, this is a photo comparison of a (Watchco) Omega Seamaster 300 (on shark mesh) and the Borealis Estoril 300. Some immediate impressions, the sapphire crystal on the Estoril is noticeably less domed, the midcase appears to be thicker, and the bezel assembly is less high.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

jonflusher said:


> Mine measures 4.93 mm total and stands off of the case 3.5 mm when screwed down


The measurement may be more accurate if you measure with the crown unscrewed to get the top-bottom measurement.

And really? Hmm. Maria told me 6.5mm in diameter was correct. Interesting!

@mleok Fantastic pictures! The omega really is gorgeous. Those case curves are so, so sexy. The Borealis definitely seems more modern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

MLEOK great shots! They really drive home the reasons why I wanted the Estoril.

It's obviously a homage to the Seamaster 300, but it has DNA from the Planet Ocean line as well with the case to bezel proportions (which I much prefer to the original Seamaster 300, which looks too tall to me) and it has the compactness and wearability of the Seamaster Professional line. I think it takes the best parts of Omega's designs and blends them together in an awesome package, with drilled lugs as the icing on the cake! 

I really think they hit these out of the park (over the green monster for those others Sox fans in here).

I mean what other proof do you need that these are the perfect Seamaster blend than a stock 2254.50 bracelet end link fitting these, and looking great!?


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

Ffej4 said:


> The measurement may be more accurate if you measure with the crown unscrewed to get the top-bottom measurement.
> 
> And really? Hmm. Maria told me 6.5mm in diameter was correct. Interesting!
> 
> ...


Measured unscrewed, from the bottom so that the digital micrometer could sit easily on the bottom edge and across the top. did not measure diameter


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

mleok said:


> As promised, this is a photo comparison of a (Watchco) Omega Seamaster 300 (on shark mesh) and the Borealis Estoril 300. Some immediate impressions, the sapphire crystal on the Estoril is noticeably less domed, the midcase appears to be thicker, and the bezel assembly is less high.


Most noticeable to me is the how much thicker the coin edge is on the Borealis, which just seems to fill out the appearance of the bezel assembly a bit better. Great pics!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

In the Estoril v C300 the former is more 300 and the commander is more PO


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

jonflusher said:


> Measured unscrewed, from the bottom so that the digital micrometer could sit easily on the bottom edge and across the top. did not measure diameter


Oh, okay! Sorry for the misunderstanding. Wow. A near 5mm tall crown is massive. 2.5mm might be just right in that case. I just don't know anything about swapping crowns and I won't be comfortable doing so until someone here could shed some light on this idea. Any thoughts?

Edit: To clarify, I am not considering swapping the crown myself. I have a watchmaker who could do so. I'd just not be comfortable doing this until I know of the dimensions that would work in a replacement crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

E300 and PO side by side

41.5mm vs 45.5mm 😊




























Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

Ffej4 said:


> Oh, okay! Sorry for the misunderstanding. Wow. A near 5mm tall crown is massive. 2.5mm might be just right in that case. I just don't know anything about swapping crowns and I won't be comfortable doing so until someone here could shed some light on this idea. Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit: To clarify, I am not considering swapping the crown myself. I have a watchmaker who could do so. I'd just not be comfortable doing this until I know of the dimensions that would work in a replacement crown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Changing crowns is easy, so long as the replacement is of the right design and size, with this one I don't know if there are any alternatives, hadn't really thought about it because the watch looks pretty good as is, the crown fits the case well and is pretty well protected so I don't see any compelling reason to change anything right now.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jonflusher said:


> Changing crowns is easy, so long as the replacement is of the right design and size, with this one I don't know if there are any alternatives, hadn't really thought about it because the watch looks pretty good as is, the crown fits the case well and is pretty well protected so I don't see any compelling reason to change anything right now.


With a screw down crown, things aren't quite so straightforward, unless you're also willing to retap the case and replace the tube.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

This might be the tipping point for me to pull the trigger!



Jguitron said:


> I'm super impressed with the watch. It's definitively w keeper.
> 
> I also would like to see if a bracelet works out well. Some of the examples here look great!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Toh said:


> E300 and PO side by side
> 
> 41.5mm vs 45.5mm
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Enjoying the beauty of sapphire reflections.

Welcome extended weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks J, got it from eBay... HK seller... name is goodcheapman or something like that... lol

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

mleok said:


> With a screw down crown, things aren't quite so straightforward, unless you're also willing to retap the case and replace the tube.


Wouldn't that be covered with "the right design and size"? If you want to change the type and style then a matching crown tube is needed too. I haven't opened my E300 because I don't see a need yet but I doubt the functional design isn't compatible with other crowns available.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Great side-by-side comparison, #mleok ! Thanks for posting.

That's what I was waiting to see.

It really shows what a great and pretty faithful homage Maria came out with in this beauty ! I guess this is the reason why the Estoril seems so beautiful ......

While the bezel width is that little bit thicker, but not really that much noticeable, I think it really is fine.

It is not a 1:1 identical watch, as it was never intended to be ..... but all those beautiful curves, and polished surfaces are all there !

The Seamaster has a coin edged crown, but I actually like the crown on the Estoril ..... I can't understand why there would be a need to change it to a smaller crown ? :-s

FWIW, the crown on the prototype was much smaller, and that was the only thing that really disappointed me when I first saw them.

So, as you can imagine, I was plenty pleased when the production watches came out with the much bigger crowns !!! :-d

Note the crown size on the prototype :-










On the actual vintage Seamasters however, there appear to also be different crown sizes .....



























(Pics borrowed from the net)

I love the look with the bigger crowns, I guess, but then that's just me !

Regards,


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

mleok said:


> With a screw down crown, things aren't quite so straightforward, unless you're also willing to retap the case and replace the tube.


Well it sounds like I'm not going to mess with anything, then! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jonflusher said:


> Wouldn't that be covered with "the right design and size"? If you want to change the type and style then a matching crown tube is needed too. I haven't opened my E300 because I don't see a need yet but I doubt the functional design isn't compatible with other crowns available.


You might end up finding that the only crown which fits the current tube length and screw threads is an exact match of the existing crown, so your statement creates a false impression of the ease of replacing the crown. Saying that replacing the crown is easy if you find one which fits doesn't convey that it may be very difficult to find a crown which fits.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

mleok said:


> You might end up finding that the only crown which fits the current tube length and screw threads is an exact match of the existing crown, so your statement creates a false impression of the ease of replacing the crown. Saying that replacing the crown is easy if you find one which fits doesn't convey that it may be very difficult to find a crown which fits.


You may continue to believe it difficult if you like, I doubt that the case maker created a unique crown tube and crown. My comment was that the simple act of replacing a crown is easy, release the stem, grip the stem and unscrew, reverse for installation. Ideally borealis will offer some shorter crowns for those who care. In the past I had an original SM 300, before the Internet, and through it life it had a few different crowns, all screw downs, some were bigger diameter and some were smaller, some short and some long, they all worked in the water.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jonflusher said:


> You may continue to believe it difficult if you like, I doubt that the case maker created a unique crown tube and crown. My comment was that the simple act of replacing a crown is easy, release the stem, grip the stem and unscrew, reverse for installation. Ideally borealis will offer some shorter crowns for those who care. In the past I had an original SM 300, before the Internet, and through it life it had a few different crowns, all screw downs, some were bigger diameter and some were smaller, some short and some long, they all worked in the water.


Again, I don't disagree with the statement that the act of replacing the crown is easy. Finding a suitable crown may or may not be as easy. We don't really know either way until someone gives it a try.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

mleok said:


> We don't really know either way until someone gives it a try.


... Which I will not be the first to try 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

mleok said:


> Again, I don't disagree with the statement that the act of replacing the crown is easy. Finding a suitable crown may or may not be as easy. We don't really know either way until someone gives it a try.


I only refer to the physical act of changing a crown, it is entirely possible that this watch has a totally unique crown/tube, I doubt it but it's possible. Right now my watch is running perfectly and tomorrow it's going on a little water resistance test &#55357;&#56832; I doubt I'll open it until after the year is up.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

Ffej4 said:


> ... Which I will not be the first to try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send me your watch and I'll give it a try&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Tried out my speedmaster bracelet on the estoril. Looks great but doesn't fit. Lugs in different locations. Case finishing on the estoril is awesome!







Estoril


Speedmaster


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jonflusher said:


> I only refer to the physical act of changing a crown, it is entirely possible that this watch has a totally unique crown/tube, I doubt it but it's possible. Right now my watch is running perfectly and tomorrow it's going on a little water resistance test I doubt I'll open it until after the year is up.


I did have a look at my Watchco SM300 and the Borealis Estoril, and the SM300 has internal threads on the tube, and the Estoril has external threads, so an OEM Omega SM300 crown probably won't work.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Lol I don't think I've seen a thread where so much effort was put into making a strap fit. But I do commend on those trying and risk scratching their watches. Good luck guys I hope you find an easy direct for bracelet


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Lol I don't think I've seen a thread where so much effort was put into making a strap fit. But I do commend on those trying and risk scratching their watches. Good luck guys I hope you find an easy direct for bracelet


Yup I tried the skx013 strapcode oyster and it didn't fit. Back it goes to Amazon. Hoping we find something.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Yup I tried the skx013 strapcode oyster and it didn't fit. Back it goes to Amazon. Hoping we find something.


A second person, on Watchfreeks, said the SARG009's bracelet is perfect for it.

Now where do we get it the cheapest at ?

Edit: 
Just called Seiko USA and they're closed for holidays but I sent an email so maybe we'll know on Tuesday.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> A second person, on Watchfreeks, said the SARG009's bracelet is perfect for it.
> 
> Now where do we get it the cheapest at ?
> 
> ...


hey let us know. I saw that post and would love to give it a try


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> A second person, on Watchfreeks, said the SARG009's bracelet is perfect for it.


"ethebull" on page 78 of this very thread said: " I own a Seiko SARG009. It is one of the 8 pieces shown in my group pic I posted the day my Estoril arrived. It has a fitted 20mm bracelet, so today I thought I'd see if it fit on the Estoril. Pretty much spot on, I'd say " and posted photo's of how well it looks so there's no question on whether it fits or not.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> "ethebull" on page 78 of this very thread said: " I own a Seiko SARG009. It is one of the 8 pieces shown in my group pic I posted the day my Estoril arrived. It has a fitted 20mm bracelet, so today I thought I'd see if it fit on the Estoril. Pretty much spot on, I'd say " and posted photo's of how well it looks so there's no question on whether it fits or not.


Oh sweet ! Thank you ! 
So we have 3 confirmed cases of it. That cements the need for me now. I must get one. Posted a WTB thread but not feeling too optimistic about it. Hoping Seiko replies with availability and a decent price.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does any other brands make aftermarket bracelets for the SARG009​??


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Another Estoril video on Youtube


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> Another Estoril video on Youtube


That's basically the same reaction I had about the bezel action. Haha

Whatever Maria changed from when she got the protos it worked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

New blue one. Swear mine has a black bezel, which by the way is stunning with a dress mesh!


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

worth the wait, the blue has arrived Estoril
a few dirty pictures



















my photo skills suck, sorry


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

serjj said:


> worth the wait, the blue has arrived Estoril
> a few dirty pictures
> View attachment 8624114
> View attachment 8624122
> ...


No worries. Looks pretty clean to me.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Found these endlinks on the bay , designed for the vintage sm300 . Anyone think they will fit ?

NEW 20MM END-PIECES/LINKS FOR OMEGA SEAMASTER 300 165.024/166.024 BRACELET/BAND | eBay


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Dino7 said:


> Found these endlinks on the bay , designed for the vintage sm300 . Anyone think they will fit ?
> 
> NEW 20MM END-PIECES/LINKS FOR OMEGA SEAMASTER 300 165.024/166.024 BRACELET/BAND | eBay


They look like they should fit. Since they're just folded end links it's easier to bend/file them to fit. The downside is it's not usually the tightest fit and you need to find a bracelet that fills up the whole slot or it may look awkward.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

TO BLUE OR NOT TO BLUE

I've come across several posts wondering about the real blue color of the Estoril. While it's hard to capture it in pics I happen to catch a good morning moment here that I thought would help peeps in the decision to go blue or not.

Sorry for the glare but to get the color I couldn't avoid it...

Happy 4th of July! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Without actually getting hold of one, it is really hard to make out the shade of blue !

Impossible to tell from all the pics of the blue so far, really .....

Most pics make it, well the bezel at least, almost black.

Still waiting to see an actual side-by-side of both black and blue, to get any real idea !

Looks like we may have to wait till #SWM gets both his to find out !!! :-d :-d :-d

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Without actually getting hold of one, it is really hard to make out the shade of blue !
> 
> Impossible to tell from all the pics of the blue so far, really .....
> 
> ...


Yup, I am eagerly (yet patiently) waiting for my black (big triangle) & blue (arabic). I made the final payment 2 weeks ago but still have not receive them yet. My Borealis account status shows "processing". Probably I am not around to receive them and had informed Maria to ship them after 3rd July.

I hope to receive them by 20th July and will share the news with you guys then.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Got my spare Hadley Roma end links today ($8) and shaped them to fit pretty darn well. They are curved links, so they don't match up perfectly with the straight profile of the inside of the lugs, but this is only noticeable at a side angle and looking close up. There's ~ 1mm of gap between the lug line and the top of the end link. I might be able to perfect this if I play with it a bit more.

Anyway, I'm totally happy. The links fit tightly, so there's no clinky play. I got an Omega 1171 look for about $58, including a spare set of end links at the scotch brite pads to do the brushing with.

I highly recommend it. Great vintage look and taper, and quite comfy. The Rolex President-like hidden clasp is functioning really well so far.

If I ever find a good deal on a 1171 (sub $200) I might go for it. For now though, I'm happy! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Ffej4 said:


> Got my spare Hadley Roma end links today ($8) and shaped them to fit pretty darn well. They are curved links, so they don't match up perfectly with the straight profile of the inside of the lugs, but this is only noticeable at a side angle and looking close up. There's ~ 1mm of gap between the lug line and the top of the end link. I might be able to perfect this if I play with it a bit more.
> 
> Anyway, I'm totally happy. The links fit tightly, so there's no clinky play. I got an Omega 1171 look for about $58, including a spare set of end links at the scotch brite pads to do the brushing with.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> Without actually getting hold of one, it is really hard to make out the shade of blue !
> 
> Impossible to tell from all the pics of the blue so far, really .....
> 
> ...


Maybe this will help.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Found my favourite 2 straps so far.
























This brown woven gives a kind of vintage look & feel.



















Thick grey canvas is so comfterble. 
Regards.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Just touched up the brushed finish and fitted the end links a little more snugly. I love this bracelet.









Also, Cassie and I climbed this tree today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toh said:


> My estoril blue just landed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's just perfect
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you sir

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ffej4 said:


> Just touched up the brushed finish and fitted the end links a little more snugly. I love this bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.

Can we get a quick recap of how to achieve this? Including web links, please ?


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> That looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Can we get a quick recap of how to achieve this? Including web links, please ?


Thanks!

The bracelet is a Hadley Roma MB4226 bracelet. It's a President-style bracelet, tapers from 20-16mm, and has a hidden clasp which functions surprisingly well. Doesn't have the best reviews on Amazon, but if you read them, you'll realize the poor reviews are for stupid reasons from people who didn't know what they were buying.

I recommend purchasing from Global Watch Band here: https://www.globalwatchband.com/sta...ch-band-curved-straight-end-20mm-mb4226w.html.

Amy is great and you can (and should) purchase an extra pair of end links in case you screw up one set trying to shape them. They're $8, and here's the link: https://www.globalwatchband.com/curved-end-attachment-mb4226w.html

To shape the ends: bend the tabs on the underside of the end link. You don't need to mess with the tops of the links at all to get a better fit. The distance from the tab to the top of the link should roughly equal the height of the watch case, not including the bezel assembly. The tab positioning determines how flush the end links are with the lugs. I couldn't get a perfect fit, but there's maybe .5mm of rise between the lug and the end links.

To brush the polished links: purchase a heavy duty Scotch-Brite pad at any store that has dish washing supplies. Scrub the polished links until there is a brushed finish. Lots of forum posts on this.

This is the closest you can get to an Omega 1171 without purchasing the real deal (~$250) or buying a replica bracelet (which to my knowledge do not exist). It does have hollow ends but the fit is tight and the quality of the bracelet overall is very satisfactory. Remember that the SM300 the Estoril is modeled after came with bracelets that had hollow ends, and many of these fetch $300 or higher. If your goal is to get a bracelet that emphasizes the vintage heritage of this homage, I think this is the best option.

Any other questions, just let me know!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ffej4 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The bracelet is a Hadley Roma MB4226 bracelet. It's a President-style bracelet, tapers from 20-16mm, and has a hidden clasp which functions surprisingly well. Doesn't have the best reviews on Amazon, but if you read them, you'll realize the poor reviews are for stupid reasons from people who didn't know what they were buying.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I appreciate that !

I'm hoping to get an answer from Seiko USA on Tuesday about the SARG009 bracelet.

In the mean time, I have to add this to the equation of possibilities for everyone but it's more costly.

Someone shared on Facebook.


































I just asked him about the tight fit he mentioned. Couldn't reply earlier cus I was at work.

Edit:

I also asked his wrist size and he replied


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Estoril on a flat-end Super Engineer bracelet?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Has anyone tried the Estoril on a flat-end Super Engineer bracelet?


Yes, beautiful looking. But really heavy, nice alternative with no work

























there is no taper on the bracelet. Regards


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Awesome. I might try it on a hex-segment Super Engineer ala Obris Morgan Aegis.


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> Maybe this will help.


I think this confirms that the mesh is my favourite bracelet option, looks awesome!


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome post! Just ordered one from the great river in South America. I have a spare 16mm deploy ant diver clasp which I'll try swapping in since I don't like the old style Rollie hidden clasp.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Diving really deep into the depths....... of the far, dark, corner of my shed!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> Diving really deep into the depths....... of the far, dark, corner of my shed!
> 
> Looks excellent! Which bracelet did you end up fitting? The Seiko one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Has anyone tried the Estoril on a flat-end Super Engineer bracelet?


I did and it was way too tight a fit.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Looks excellent! Which bracelet did you end up fitting? The Seiko one?


This is the iStraps aftermarket one - that doesn't fit. Had to Dremel away about 1mm from each endlink to align the springbar hole with the lug holes.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Awesome post! Just ordered one from the great river in South America. I have a spare 16mm deploy ant diver clasp which I'll try swapping in since I don't like the old style Rollie hidden clasp.


Let me know how that works and update with pics! I'd be interested in swapping out for a diving clasp for added security.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is it just me but it seems like the Bezel lume isn't as bright as the dial?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ffej4 said:


> Let me know how that works and update with pics! I'd be interested in swapping out for a diving clasp for added security.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And better still it will allow for micro adjustment. I'll get the president this Friday.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> And better still it will allow for micro adjustment. I'll get the president this Friday.


You ordered the Hadley Roma, right? Do you have a link to where I could take a look at the clasp you're thinking of attaching to the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ffej4 said:


> You ordered the Hadley Roma, right? Do you have a link to where I could take a look at the clasp you're thinking of attaching to the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes. Sure

Stainless Steel Push Button Deployment Wrist Watch Band Buckle Clasp | eBay


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> yes. Sure
> 
> Stainless Steel Push Button Deployment Wrist Watch Band Buckle Clasp | eBay


Will that connect to a President style bracelet, do you know?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ffej4 said:


> Will that connect to a President style bracelet, do you know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That clasp attaches via springbars to a bracelet with straight ends. Doesn't look compatible with your Hadley roma.

But lately it seems this thread is all about making square pegs fit into round holes.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> This is the iStraps aftermarket one - that doesn't fit. Had to Dremel away about 1mm from each endlink to align the springbar hole with the lug holes.


I ordered the same one, as this IStraps bracelet claims to be Seamaster compatible and my seamaster 2254 bracelet fits perfect to the Estoril. But of course I had the same issue as Narc'd. Had to modify the endlinks heavily. Perhaps it's for modern Seamasters watches and these have a larger case diameter ?

The Picture below shows a comparison between the temporary used Seamaster 2254 bracelet and the now adapted IStrap Seamaster bracelet on the Estoril.









Some more pictures of the Estoril with the Seamaster bracelet clone. Now it's nice for me, but wouldn't buy that again. Was an effort of more than 3 hours sanding the endlinks with high chances to ruin the bracelet in a single moment.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

taike said:


> That clasp attaches via springbars to a bracelet with straight ends. Doesn't look compatible with your Hadley roma.
> 
> But lately it seems this thread is all about making square pegs fit into round holes.


Yeah looking at the bracelet links, my plan is to drill through the split pin holes with a 1mm bit to widen the last link to accept spring bars. Then use the widened holes to install the deployment clasp. This same method worked for me on another watch to make a change from butterfly to diver's deployment..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/carnival-watches-tritium-tubes-1286074-5.html#post28035322


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ffej4 said:


> Will that connect to a President style bracelet, do you know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


like I said I'll give it the ole college try. Do you foresee any snags based on how the butterfly and links are designed?


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe this will help you guys out. The pieces of the deployant on this band are welded into the last links on each side of the bracelet. You'd have to remove these two links entirely. The links after have the normal pin-tube holes for normal link push pins.

I've saved that post you linked to and am curious to see how this turns out for you guys. Please be sure to post pictures and if it looks doable with the tools I have on hand then I might give it a go as well, especially because I have 4 extra links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am really enjoying this thread. Top notch people trying to help and enable each other. It's awesome to witness.

I just ordered a Squale mesh from a friend for mine. It might arrive same day as Estoril and Seafarers.










I'll post pics ASAP.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> I am really enjoying this thread. Top notch people trying to help and enable reach other. It's awesome to witness.
> 
> I just ordered a Squale mesh from a friend for mine. It might arrive same day as Estoril and Seafarers.
> 
> ...


It doesn't only speak of the great guys contributing to the mission of a bracelet but also to the quality of the Estoril which makes all of this worth it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Received my shark mesh strap, works great!


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

So helpful. Yes this looks entirely doable. I'll post my attempts and document my conversion for posting here.



Ffej4 said:


> Maybe this will help you guys out. The pieces of the deployant on this band are welded into the last links on each side of the bracelet. You'd have to remove these two links entirely. The links after have the normal pin-tube holes for normal link push pins.
> 
> I've saved that post you linked to and am curious to see how this turns out for you guys. Please be sure to post pictures and if it looks doable with the tools I have on hand then I might give it a go as well, especially because I have 4 extra links.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> Received my shark mesh strap, works great!


Which one is it if you don't mind saying m?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Which one is it if you don't mind saying m?


Finally went with this Geckota while usually not too keen on the brand.









Looks great, quality is okay though slightly expensive for what it is methinks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

All those pics are killing me. I need one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> All those pics are killing me. I need one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah












Yes... Yes... Get me... Don't resist no more... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

One of the few watches that actually looks good with anything on it.













regards


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

trying to get some better photos


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

My Blue Big Triangle has arrived... Well, it's actually the second one, the first arrived Friday. And the movement had died during transportation. Hard luck? Actually no, that gave me a chance to experiment Maria's astonishing service first hand.
I sent a message explaining that I couldn't get the watch to start whatever I was trying. Within 2 hours I received a "pre-shipping notice" from FedEx and a message from Maria, saying she was very sorry and was shipping a new one on Monday. Which she did. Expedite shipping, really, as I received it this morning (well Portugal to France isn't the longest...). She had also included two of the new super soft BoreaFrane in the package!

So very very great service and reactivity, particularly considering that in the mean time she's also shipping the SeaFarer II (mine was shipped yesterday... slow post so I'll have a week enjoying the Estoril before the competition for "watch of the summer" title can start between those two Borealis)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Finally, my precious had arrived a few hours ago ...





























First, the blue one ...








A lume shot ...








A side profile shot ...








The band of brothers ...








Under my timegrapher, the blue seems well within COSC spec, while the black is +10 sec/day. Just a bit of blemish at the tip of second hand under the loupe, but cannot be seen with my old naked eyes. My black look a bit more toolish, while the blue is dressier.

As regard to the blue colour, if alone by itself, the bezel look like black. But when you compare them side by side, then you can see the dark shade of blue. The blue dial is about 1-2 shades lighter than bezel.

Honestly, between the two, I like the black one better, overall. As I am a bracelet guy, the nato will be remove pretty soon.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats on finally getting your two babies ......

So, we finally get to see the two versions side-by-side !

Actually, even in your pic, it's pretty hard to tell the difference ! As you said, alone it would be extremely difficult to judge the colours .....

So, will you be going for the mesh ?

Also, how long did the slow mail take to arrive ?

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Congrats on finally getting your two babies ......
> 
> So, we finally get to see the two versions side-by-side !
> 
> ...


Yup, most likely, mesh for black and blue firehose for blue.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

It's really and truly amazing, to see the extent people are willing to go hunting and modifying bracelets to fit their Estorils, just to get "the right look" !!! :-d

I don't recall seeing something like this before .....

It also speaks volumes about the overall looks and quality of the Estoril.

Enjoy your watches.

Personally, although not a bracelet person, I would go for the rounded, open-end mesh, as opposed to the flattened mesh, as I think that just looks to sharp, pointy and angular.

Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to hit watchrecon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Pakz said:


> My Blue Big Triangle has arrived... Well, it's actually the second one, the first arrived Friday. And the movement had died during transportation. Hard luck? Actually no, that gave me a chance to experiment Maria's astonishing service first hand.
> I sent a message explaining that I couldn't get the watch to start whatever I was trying. Within 2 hours I received a "pre-shipping notice" from FedEx and a message from Maria, saying she was very sorry and was shipping a new one on Monday. Which she did. Expedite shipping, really, as I received it this morning (well Portugal to France isn't the longest...). She had also included two of the new super soft BoreaFrane in the package!
> 
> So very very great service and reactivity, particularly considering that in the mean time she's also shipping the SeaFarer II (mine was shipped yesterday... slow post so I'll have a week enjoying the Estoril before the competition for "watch of the summer" title can start between those two Borealis)


If you didn't send the other one back it would be great to open it and see what happened! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Changing the strap for the blue one first ...







In case you are wondering, the blue firehose strap is from Aevig. Durable and waterproof.








Not too bad, right?














I think it sits on my wrist better than the nato.

Excuse me for the weak iPhone shots.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Can't take this thing off.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Changing the strap for the blue one first ...
> View attachment 8652378
> 
> In case you are wondering, the blue firehose strap is from Aevig. Durable and waterproof.
> ...


Love that strap. Looks amazing. How thick is it? 
Regards


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Estoril 300 Youtube review:


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

Got the blue no date today. Wow, impressed!

I'm not a huge NATO fan but I almost left it on the stock strap as it's definitely the nicest NATO I've ever handled. Very high quality. I tried on a few straps that I have sitting around, and though lately I've been staying away from putting leather on divers, this combo was just too perfect:



Worn and Wound strap that I used to have on my Seamaster.



Very happy with this pre-order!


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

KMCMax said:


> Got the blue no date today. Wow, impressed!
> 
> I'm not a huge NATO fan but I almost left it on the stock strap as it's definitely the nicest NATO I've ever handled. Very high quality. I tried on a few straps that I have sitting around, and though lately I've been staying away from putting leather on divers, this combo was just too perfect:
> 
> ...


It almost looks like your Estoril has yellow hour indices in these pictures and it led me to think that this would look fantastic with natural (or faux) patina. Beautiful shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I like how this watch, especially the black variant, can dress up and down depending on the strap. With the drilled lugs, it's easy to do strap changes whcih makes it even more fun to own.

First, dressy polished milanese mesh:









A polished flattened Omega-style mesh:









Getting more casual on the Cuda-frane:









Next an admiralty grey Nato:









Finally a "Bond" striped Timefactors:


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Narc'd said:


> Estoril 300 Youtube review:


Fantastic review. Very fair and balanced and reflective of my own opinions only I would never be able to express them as articulately as you did.

Great job!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ffej4 said:


> It almost looks like your Estoril has yellow hour indices in these pictures and it led me to think that this would look fantastic with natural (or faux) patina. Beautiful shots!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I was thinking (way before I received my Estorils) how cool it would be if it had patina indices and lume hands, like Steinhart's OVM. Maybe Borealis might come up with such a limited edition version later.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Got a bond style bracelet it in today. Based on what we learned with the 1610/930 this replacement for a 1503/825 should have fit great. These end links are too short, and don't look exactly like the picture but it is nice quality otherwise. I'm contacting them to see if I just got the wrong endlinks.

Here's a picture anyway, I think the bond bracelet really suits it well!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great post, again, B. Boston. It looks really good to me. I'm not surewhat you mean by the end links being too short. Can you elaborate. It seems to fill in the lugs well and the end of the link is pretty close to the end of the lugs. It also recesses approporately into the inner curve of the lugs where the lugs twist inward. Is there any freeplay? And how would you rate the quality of the bracelet and clasp too? 


B.Boston said:


> Got a bond style bracelet it in today. Based on what we learned with the 1610/930 this replacement for a 1503/825 should have fit great. These end links are too short, and don't look exactly like the picture but it is nice quality otherwise. I'm contacting them to see if I just got the wrong endlinks.
> 
> Here's a picture anyway, I think the bond bracelet really suits it well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> Estoril 300 Youtube review:


Did you do this ? 
Great job ! 
I just shared it on 3 Facebook groups.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

For me the Bond bracelet always looked less attractive as the Speedmaster bracelet, but on your pictures above the Bond it really wins. Too bad, that it does not fit. The endlinks of the PO IStrap bracelet are too long, these here are too short ...


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Great post, again, B. Boston. It looks really good to me. I'm not surewhat you mean by the end links being too short. Can you elaborate. It seems to fill in the lugs well and the end of the link is pretty close to the end of the lugs. It also recesses approporately into the inner curve of the lugs where the lugs twist inward. Is there any freeplay? And how would you rate the quality of the bracelet and clasp too?


It's easiest to see on the picture with the case back. If you zoom in you can see that the links do not come up to touch the case because there is not enough material there. It's short by about a mm by my guess but the links they sent me do not look like the ones from the photos they posted so I'm still holding out hope.

As for the rest of the bracelet it felt pretty solid. The clasp was tight and didn't have any free play when locked in. The divers extension took some effort to open and the bracelet had a nice heft to it. I really hope this one works out. I was really digging the look.

Just an FYI on that first pic there was no springbar so I was able to slide it all the way to the case to see what it should look like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh I see. Thanks for clarifying. Hopefully this can be remedied if they send you a different link. Do let us know how it works out so we can try it too. I'm still waiting for my president Hadley Roma .



B.Boston said:


> It's easiest to see on the picture with the case back. If you zoom in you can see that the links do not come up to touch the case because there is not enough material there. It's short by about a mm by my guess but the links they sent me do not look like the ones from the photos they posted so I'm still holding out hope.
> 
> As for the rest of the bracelet it felt pretty solid. The clasp was tight and didn't have any free play when locked in. The divers extension took some effort to open and the bracelet had a nice heft to it. I really hope this one works out. I was really digging the look.
> 
> ...


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

Can anyone verify if there are any fitted rubber straps that fit the Estoril?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> Estoril 300 Youtube review:


Very well done video review. |>|>

No need to have anymore review, as this summed up my feel about this watch.


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

zkennedy said:


> Can anyone verify if there are any fitted rubber straps that fit the Estoril?


Just deployment straps. I love how it adds to the thinness because there's no material underneath the watch case, as there would be with a nato or zulu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love that strap. Looks amazing. How thick is it?
> Regards


Thank you.

It around 3.5 - 4 mm thick. I expect this type of strap to last much longer than leather, as it is virtually sweat proof. But it is not as comfortable as leather, initially.


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

Clchamberlain said:


> Just deployment straps. I love how it adds to the thinness because there's no material underneath the watch case, as there would be with a nato or zulu.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have been more specific, I am curious about rubber straps with fitted lugs, much like you see on Omega Smp300s and Planet Oceans where the rubber is flush with the case. I was curious if there were any aftermarket Omega straps that would fit the Estoril in this way.


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

If you have a Scurfa Diver One Stainless, the bracelet from my scurfa fit beautifully on the estoril. Tight solid end links and a great quality bracelet overall.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

GetLittUp said:


> If you have a Scurfa Diver One Stainless, the bracelet from my scurfa fit beautifully on the estoril. Tight solid end links and a great quality bracelet overall.


No way ! That's great news. Let's see it on please.

Also, how big is your wrist and how many links did you remove ? My wrist is 8.3in.

Just posted a WTB thread for one.


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> No way ! That's great news. Let's see it on please.
> 
> Also, how big is your wrist and how many links did you remove ? My wrist is 8.3in.
> 
> Just posted a WTB thread for one.


Don't have a pic, sorry. My wrist is 7.5", and I can't remember how many links I took out of the bracelet, maybe two? All I know is that mine fit, I'd feel bad if you immediately bought one based on my word alone and it didn't work for some reason. Maybe a few other members who have both watches can try it and confirm.

Also, my Diver one is the V2, if that makes any difference in the bracelet, I don't know.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Rallye strap? That works too! This watch is fantastic.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

GetLittUp said:


> Don't have a pic, sorry. My wrist is 7.5", and I can't remember how many links I took out of the bracelet, maybe two? All I know is that mine fit, I'd feel bad if you immediately bought one based on my word alone and it didn't work for some reason. Maybe a few other members who have both watches can try it and confirm.
> 
> Also, my Diver one is the V2, if that makes any difference in the bracelet, I don't know.


I appreciate the honesty and concern. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Came across a few bracelets, not sure if it will fit my incoming Estoril. Any opinions on this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Couldn't take it off even to go to work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wow! that looks great! I thought I wanted the version with triangle at 12 but I am liking your pic of this version!! May change my mind ;-)


Jguitron said:


> Couldn't take it off even to go to work!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

New to me Borealis Black Triangle Date. It is versatile and can be used for work, play, or social situations. Not really a fan of bracelets (thus most of the discussion on bracelets here are of no interest to me) and the included NATO strap. So I've put it on a ColaReb strap which I think is the right color. 

Just got informed by my wife that I've got a Fedex package waiting for me. It's my Borealis Blue No Date. How to explain to my wife I have two of the same?!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> New to me Borealis Black Triangle Date. It is versatile and can be used for work, play, or social situations. Not really a fan of bracelets (thus most of the discussion on bracelets here are of no interest to me) and the included NATO strap. So I've put it on a ColaReb strap which I think is the right color.
> 
> Just got informed by my wife that I've got a Fedex package waiting for me. It's my Borealis Blue No Date. How to explain to my wife I have two of the same?!


Haha that makes the two of us, I'm expecting my blue arabic date in the next few days as well as some heavy facepalming from wifey


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My wife just called me a big kid after figuring out from my strategic non responses about the FedEx package that it contained a watch. 

Im going to have to do a lot of groveling and making up to do. I should have asked Maria to ship it to my work. Sigh.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> My wife just called me a big kid after figuring out from my strategic non responses about the FedEx package that it contained a watch.
> 
> Im going to have to do a lot of groveling and making up to do. I should have asked Maria to ship it to my work. Sigh.


I understand completely. I still have that text fresh in my mind:

"What did you order from PORTUGAL?!?!?! "

And the tap dancing began! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like this one a lot. It's the right size for my 6.5 inch wrist and completely satisfies my itch for a 1960s Omega Seamaster. 

The lume is surprisingly good. I am not a fan of blue lume and, in fact, prefer C3 lume. But this one is very legible in the dark. Perhaps because the lume markers and indices are broad and thickly applied. Not Seiko bright but damn good. 

All in all, I am glad I jumped on this. Definitely a keeper. I am also anxious to go home and open up that box with the Blue Estoril. I can't remember if it's Arabic or Triangle but I'm sure I'll be satisfied with it. Curious though about the shade of blue and how it compares with the black. If I can I will post pictures of them together so people can compare. 

I am less enthusiastic about answering my wife's questions about this new watch. I will have to discreetly put away my black while I show her the blue.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am less enthusiastic about answering my wife's questions about this new watch. I will have to discreetly put away my black while I show her the blue.


Just tell her it can look black OR blue depending on the light. Problem solved.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Did you do this ?
> Great job !
> I just shared it on 3 Facebook groups.





> Fantastic review. Very fair and balanced and reflective of my own opinions only I would never be able to express them as articulately as you did.
> 
> Great job


No guys - these are not my reviews, I just came across this as I regularly look at the videos made by "Bruce Williams" anong others on Youtube. I just came across the video review of the Estoril and wanted to post up here so you guys would see it. Apologies to all if the way I posted it was misleading, that wasn't intentional. Bruce Williams deserves the big |> - so check out his channel maybe.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Came across a few bracelets, not sure if it will fit my incoming Estoril. Any opinions on this?


Looks like 2 different bracelets there - the left with solid end links, the right with hollow end links. I can't comment on the right image. The bracelet in the left image, the one pictured from the underside with the dimensions on it will not fit the Estoril. This will have the springbar holes too far from the case when fitted to the watch and need grinding to get the holes to line up (based off the 4mm/5mm dimensions on the pic)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Close up time...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Some Borealis Estoril comparisons of black and blue.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Some Borealis Estoril comparisons of black and blue.


Yep, your photos is close to how I see them in person, which I find it difficult to take pictures with, using my iPhone.

Actually, I did had buyer remorse when I saw the dark blue, which is almost black, when protoypes were released last December. It felt very different from the lighter/brighter blue based on the render.









But after having both black & blue in my possession for almost 2 days, I am impressed enough to say I have no regrets now. It is a good buy and probably the best value buy I ever had for the past 12 months, beside my Tisell Hulk.

In fact, I can see myself wearing the blue more often than the black, due to the slightly more vintage vibe and slightly dressier dial.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Damn I can barely tell the difference between black and blue even side by side each other


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Is that the black or blue version
cant quite tell


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It is both black and blue in my pictures above. I think the blue NATO accentuates the blue. The black is with the brown ColaReb strap. 

I think the shade of blue depends on the lighting. Sometimes it seems a flash of light blue and other times it seems dark blue. I have mixed feelings about it. I would have preferred dark blue but this shifting blue is certainly different. I will have to examine it in full daylight, indoors with fluorescent lighting, and mixed set of lights to see what I like.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

One week in and the honeymoon continues!

Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

I think I need to unsubscribe to this thread. Everyday I get closer and closer to pulling the trigger!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I got the black big triangle in the pre order , liked it so much I bought the blue Arabic date at the regular price ! Even at the full price this watch is still a massive bargain in my eyes !


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> I got the black big triangle in the pre order , liked it so much I bought the blue Arabic date at the regular price !


I did exactly the same; black triangle no date, then blue arabic date partly funded with the cancellation of my Bull Shark preorder. This watch is everything I want on my 6.75" wrist and I don't think I'll ever go with large/thick watches anymore (famous last words).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Damn I can barely tell the difference between black and blue even side by side each other





65rob said:


> Is that the black or blue version
> cant quite tell


Yep, it is very hard to tell them apart from the photos, but easier if you handle them personally.

Anyway, the video review by Bruce Williams is probably the closest blue you can see in person. The bezel blue is so dark, it is normal that anyone would think that it is black. You can only see a shade of blue when you placed it besides the black Estoril, or when the lighting is reflected at some angles.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dino7 said:


> I got the black big triangle in the pre order , liked it so much I bought the blue Arabic date at the regular price ! Even at the full price this watch is still a massive bargain in my eyes !





n1k0 said:


> I did exactly the same; black triangle no date, then blue arabic date partly funded with the cancellation of my Bull Shark preorder. This watch is everything I want on my 6.75" wrist and I don't think I'll ever go with large/thick watches anymore (famous last words).


Welcome to "Owner of Two Estorils" club. :-d


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still enjoying this classic combo







regards from London


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

With regards to the blue, there was a comment earlier that the bezel was dark blue and a lot of people thought it was black. I, too, thought it was black until that comment made me look closer and realize it's more of a dark navy blue. The dial itself is a faded blue but faded as in dark rinse jeans being slightly faded. That's the best comparison I can make. Think dark navy blue bezel contrasting with a slightly faded dark rinse blue jeans.....

I keep on looking at my blue to get the different shadings and there is different shadings even in sunlight. Also, has anyone seen a 3-D effect in both the black and blue? It's so interesting that I am mesmerized by it. I like looking at my watches but with the Estoril I am fascinated by the 3-D effect or at least the illusion of depth.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mine's back on mesh, what a looker


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Can someone explain why there is a $80 difference between the black @ 499 and the Blue $419 on the Borealis website?.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Would you mind sharing where to acquire that nice looking strap?



Watchcollector21 said:


> Still enjoying this classic combo
> View attachment 8667562
> View attachment 8667602
> 
> regards from London


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm a willing victim of this thread. Now waiting for my blue to ship



Obsessed Much said:


> I think I need to unsubscribe to this thread. Everyday I get closer and closer to pulling the trigger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Supply and demand I suppose. Originally they were at the same exact price in the preo-order.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

BigEd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone explain why there is a $80 difference between the black @ 499 and the Blue $419 on the Borealis website?.


My guess is supply vs demand.

Blue is not as popular as the black. But Borealis need a minimum quantity of around 80-100 pieces of each model for factory to begin production. So probably blacks are mark up higher to cover the loss in selling the blue.

Anyway, even at $499, regardless of colour, it is a steal (at least to me).


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Blue no date ordered


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

BigEd said:


> Blue no date ordered


Great. Welcome on board to the Estoril club.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It's a good picture but mind you that's only one shade of blue that shows up. In other lighting it's darker. Weird.



5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Tanjecterly said:


> It's a good picture but mind you that's only one shade of blue that shows up. In other lighting it's darker. Weird.


Completely agree, I wanted this pic to highlight that greyish/blue that comes out in certain lighting. I love how it changes shades depending on light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, I'd say there's traces of grey and black somewhere on that dial. Again, depending on the lighting.



5661nicholas said:


> Completely agree, I wanted this pic to highlight that greyish/blue that comes out in certain lighting. I love how it changes shades depending on light.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm psyched. Got one on the way:$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks like both black dial date versions are now sold out!

The honeymoon period still isn't over for me. This is really a fantastic piece for the money.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like i might beat the Canada Post Strike!

Despite using the slow/cheap post with limited tracking and Canada Post saying "No tracking Available" i somehow got notifications on my phone saying "Item Processed" and better yet "Item Out For Delivery" with the correct tracking number.

Now of course even though i am off work today i am sure it will come while both my wife and i are out with various personal and family responsibilities. But hopefully if i miss it i can get it for pick up at the local post office before the strike clamps down. It would be awful knowing i just missed the delivery and that it is sitting locked down 2 blocks away waiting for a strike to break.

Fingers crossed! Also need to grab some loctite for my mesh bracelet. Blue or green right?

It is a blue Triangle no date, and yes there will be lots of pics "IF/WHEN" it arrives...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Volunteer to sort mail until you find your package.



boatswain said:


> Looks like i might beat the Canada Post Strike!
> 
> Despite using the slow/cheap post with limited tracking and Canada Post saying "No tracking Available" i somehow got notifications on my phone saying "Item Processed" and better yet "Item Out For Delivery" with the correct tracking number.
> 
> ...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dino7*_I got the black big triangle in the pre order , liked it so much I bought the blue Arabic date at the regular price ! Even at the full price this watch is still a massive bargain in my eyes !
> 
> _
> 
> ...


I did the opposite - got the Arabic on pre-order then got a big triangle.

The honeymoon still isn't over for me yet either, I'm still finding myself looking at the watch sometimes when I should be looking at the road while driving! And a few times I've done that thing where you look at your watch for about a minute then afterwards you realise you never actually looked at what time it was and have to look again!

I think this is probably my favourite watch I've owned. It fits well on my 6.5" wrist, although huge for it's time the original Omega has a very all around modern size to it now, not to long lug to lug, big enough to be seen on the wrist yet slim for a dive watch. The dial is plain enough that it has a toolish, practical look to it - the text looks more minimal in person than I thought from the prototype images and it's one of those "read at a glance" designs. And at the same time, there's enough polished parts of the case and because of the wonderful case shape it can cross over into the dressier side of things too (slimness helps here too). And of all the pic's people have posted on different straps and bracelets they've tried - I've yet to see it look bad. Just a great watch.

I'd have to acknowledge the Omega designers back in the 60's for the actual aesthetics - they did a brilliant job. To think - if Omega made this watch now they'd sell a heap of them. It's the kind of heritage brands would kill for yet the modern watches they make have lost something in translation for me.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

More Borealis Estoril Blue shots on a hot sunny day.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

To think - if Omega made this watch now they'd sell a heap of them. [/QUOTE]

After receiving my 2 Estorils , if Omega did a remake of the 60's version I would probably sell a good few of my collection and have to have one !


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

These are really nice looking. Quality is good? Worth price? I do have the Omega but thinking of getting this for daily driver. You think worth it?










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Fit and finish are great, the crown is perfectly smooth in its threads, the bezel works great with strong positive clicks and no play.

I've just put mine on an old tropic, and it works perfect. That typically "sixties" mix of dressy and sporty... James Bond could have worn that in Nassau if he had not been totting a Rolex !


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

cirdec said:


> Would you mind sharing where to acquire that nice looking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


picked this one up a couple of years ago from eBay, Apollo strap. Only cost about £5.00 around 6 dollars. Thin about 2.5mm thick 
but extremely comfterble, really enjoying it with this watch. 
Regards.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just realised that the blue Estoril is exactly the same colour as the blue Oris Aquis































Apologies for the pics taken in rubbish light condition. Should have taken them during day time.
regards.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> These are really nice looking. Quality is good? Worth price? I do have the Omega but thinking of getting this for daily driver. You think worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it will be very interesting to compare them side by side, especially with black ArabicNum/NoDate Version.
In addition robust enough for sport activities and swimming, which maybe to risky with the rare Omega.
And looking brand new : )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Fit and finish are great, the crown is perfectly smooth in its threads, the bezel works great with strong positive clicks and no play.
> 
> I've just put mine on an old tropic, and it works perfect. That typically "sixties" mix of dressy and sporty... James Bond could have worn that in Nassau if he had not been totting a Rolex !


I have an old tropic strap too and was planning on trying it. Your pics make it a definite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Well well well, guess what I picked up today, after being banned from Portugal. After having it on about 5 hours I like it, the blue is very very dark the bezel is pretty much black, even under bright light the dial appears to be like a slate greyish blue? So far I like the domed crystal, not too much reflections, and viewing angle appears to be very good, I will report back with pics later.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen, damn it really looks black........


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Well well well, guess what I picked up today, after being banned from Portugal. After having it on about 5 hours I like it, the blue is very very dark the bezel is pretty much black, even under bright light the dial appears to be like a slate greyish blue? So far I like the domed crystal, not too much reflections, and viewing angle appears to be very good, I will report back with pics later.


Congratulations. Hope that you like the Estorils as much as I do. 

Although I did not own any other Borealis watches, besides the Scout Sniper, imho, Estoril could be their best works yet. |>

As you have many other Borealis watches, you will be a better judge. ;-)

Too busy now to post more pics. To follow up later...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm psyched. Got one on the way:$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You won't be disappointed, I wasn't planning at all, and I saw the preorder and I passed; then the enablers here got me ?
But frankly speaking, the fit and finish are beyond the price tag, it is amazing.








Will be waiting for your fantastic wrist shots and the canvas 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> Well well well, guess what I picked up today, after being banned from Portugal. After having it on about 5 hours I like it, the blue is very very dark the bezel is pretty much black, even under bright light the dial appears to be like a slate greyish blue? So far I like the domed crystal, not too much reflections, and viewing angle appears to be very good, I will report back with pics later.


Looks fantastic. Tempted to order. Can't decide big triangle or numbers to match my Omega 300. At times I think triangle is a bit too big. Anyone else decided on one over other care to share thoughts? Thanks

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Looks fantastic. Tempted to order. Can't decide big triangle or numbers to match my Omega 300. At times I think triangle is a bit too big. Anyone else decided on one over other care to share thoughts? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Triangle all the way. Super vintage vibe and it looks hella cool in the dark.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Take that Canada Post...in under the wire!

Picked it up just before 2100 tonight and raced home from the post office.

I'll post quick pics now and will offer better pics and thoughts tomorrow.

Bottom line though after initial inspection is....exceptional. Not a flaw. The only problem is deciding what strap to use. In the pics here you will see a navy blue Zulu diver rubber ( not black despite pics, but matches the bezel almost perfectly) , Eulit black perlon and strapcode shark mesh. Please let me know what you think looks best.

Goodies Ready to go





























































































































































































Oh yeah for those of you like me...the lume is great! Initial comparisons have it on par with my armida a2 bgw9. Lots of comparison pics for lume tomorrow I'm sure. But I don't think they are needed...

Lots to love...see you tomorrow!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks, so far I am enjoying it, I think I like it more than the Poseidon that I got rid of/ replaced today. So far lume and domed crystal already beats my Poseidon. But I will make a more detailed review once I get more wrist time.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Congratulations. Hope that you like the Estorils as much as I do.
> 
> Although I did not own any other Borealis watches, besides the Scout Sniper, imho, Estoril could be their best works yet. |>
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> ... I'm still finding myself looking at the watch sometimes when I should be looking at the road while driving! And a few times I've done that thing where you look at your watch for about a minute then afterwards you realise you never actually looked at what time it was and have to look again!
> 
> I think this is probably my favourite watch I've owned. It fits well on my 6.5" wrist, although huge for it's time the original Omega has a very all around modern size to it now, not to long lug to lug, big enough to be seen on the wrist yet slim for a dive watch. The dial is plain enough that it has a toolish, practical look to it - the text looks more minimal in person than I thought from the prototype images and it's one of those "read at a glance" designs. And at the same time, there's enough polished parts of the case and because of the wonderful case shape it can cross over into the dressier side of things too (slimness helps here too). And of all the pic's people have posted on different straps and bracelets they've tried - I've yet to see it look bad. Just a great watch.


Lol, same here. After resting my Estorils for power reserve test for more than 2 days, I took my blue to work today. While driving, I couldn't help to look at my wrist and smile. Finally, I am able to see the bezel blue shades lighter than the dial.




























See how you can get a rare glimpse of the blue close the the original render?

This watch surely starting to glow on me. Now I beginning to think that my the other black is boring. :-d


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

The blue is pretty rad.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Looks fantastic. Tempted to order. Can't decide big triangle or numbers to match my Omega 300. At times I think triangle is a bit too big. Anyone else decided on one over other care to share thoughts? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


I thought the same too. The triangle look big in the picture, intially, before I receive my Estorils.

Now, in person, the triangle does not seem as big as we see in the pictures. So no worries, .


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Man, the blue bezel sure is hard to capture on pic.
























































Sorry for the blue sensory overload. :-d


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Thanks, so far I am enjoying it, I think I like it more than the Poseidon that I got rid of/ replaced today. So far lume and domed crystal already beats my Poseidon. But I will make a more detailed review once I get more wrist time.


When you make your 100% BIASED detailed review, make sure to specify that you can't stop bashing Borealis every time you can and that after Maria fully refunded you and banned you for life as a customer, you still decided to pursue the Estoril and Seafarer, for SOME REASON.

Somehow, after all the alleged QC issues you've had with Borealis, all the alleged subpar watches you've had from Borealis and being banned for life, you can't stop wanting Borealis watches. Odd, to say the least, or is it a future subtle retaliation ?

So please include that 100% BIASED full disclosure. For those that haven't seen your ways on a few Borealis threads.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Last round of blue ...





















Note the shade of blue on the dial seems the same on all 3 pics while the bezel blue seems different? Optical illusions perhaps?

Anyway, it looks like this Aevig blue firehose strap is going to be on this blue Estoril permanently. I absolutely love this combo!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll have side by side of blue and black Estorils tomorrow ASAP. Hoping they get here early to check them out and share ASAP.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Got a reply from Seiko USA. 
Too late to call now.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Was wearing it at a business meeting yesterday and couldn't help noticing this woman stearing at it. Hope that will help the tender I put in. 
Looking at all the models and colours. I love all of them. Black, blue, triangle, numbers, date and no date. I would be happy with any model. And really could not decide which to get at the pre-order. So I let the wife choose. Blue no date Arabic. And after 2 weeks I am still wearing it almost every day. 
I compered it against my blue Oris last night and quality wise it's on the par. That good. 
so not surprised that many members have ordered 2. 
Regards and best wishes from London.
a couple of pics from 10 days back.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just received my blue version, here are a few comparison shots with my black one




























Well, the blue is definitely blue, but not a bold one, slightly greyish and subtle, a very classy vintage one. Now I wish there was a vintage lume option available with this one!

Anyway I'm keeping both


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> Just received my blue version, here are a few comparison shots with my black one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots!!!

If peeps keep complaining it's too hard to see then there's no hope 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> Just received my blue version, here are a few comparison shots with my black one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I wished for a limited edition vintage lume Estoril in the future. As for both of my current black & blue Estorils, I will be keeping them too, and my son will inherit them when I passed on. 

Btw, very good shots of showing the colour difference between the two. Probably the most accurate differential shots I have seen till now. Well done! :-!


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

My sentiments also, the triangle was just too big, so I went for the alternative.


mario24601 said:


> Looks fantastic. Tempted to order. Can't decide big triangle or numbers to match my Omega 300. At times I think triangle is a bit too big. Anyone else decided on one over other care to share thoughts? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

# n1k0, great job !

Without doubt, your pics are the only ones so far, to really show the difference between the Black and Blue versions !!!

The Blue bezel however appears so much darker shade of blue, as compared for instance, with the early shots before the prototypes were released .....


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> # n1k0, great job !
> 
> Without doubt, your pics are the only ones so far, to really show the difference between the Black and Blue versions !!!
> 
> The Blue bezel however appears so much darker shade of blue, as compared for instance, with the early shots before the prototypes were released .....


Agree. The shade of blue is completely different no matter under what light circumstances.

PS. I'm actually happy they went darker! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Just discovered PhenomeNato last night. Check out the WUS thread. Definitely ordering one for my Estoril and I'm super, super excited that there's going to finally be a "luxury" nato maker that isn't Omega who charges $180/strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ffej4 said:


> Just discovered PhenomeNato last night. Check out the WUS thread. Definitely ordering one for my Estoril and I'm super, super excited that there's going to finally be a "luxury" nato maker that isn't Omega who charges $180/strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the quality and the thicker shape of the stainless steel keeper. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I like the quality and the thicker shape of the stainless steel keeper. Thanks for sharing.


Anytime! According to the members (I've read the whole thread), the owner is very dedicated to quality and is a great communicator. He just graduated with his MBA which is a good sign!

Anyway, yeah, they look fantastic. Very similar to the Omega ones which I've wanted to try, I just cannot justify $185 for a nato strap. I don't think I'll ever be able to do that unless the keepers are made of solid gold. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ffej4 said:


> Anytime! According to the members (I've read the whole thread), the owner is very dedicated to quality and is a great communicator. He just graduated with his MBA which is a good sign!
> 
> Anyway, yeah, they look fantastic. Very similar to the Omega ones which I've wanted to try, I just cannot justify $185 for a nato strap. I don't think I'll ever be able to do that unless the keepers are made of solid gold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember seeing him on Facebook sharing but they weren't ready and didn't have a price point yet. Any news on the development ?

I was really impressed with what I saw then.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I remember seeing him on Facebook sharing but they weren't ready and didn't have a price point yet. Any news on the development ?
> 
> I was really impressed with what I saw then.


He won't name the price until production is totally complete. I think he wants to avoid getting people's hopes up. I would imagine they'll be in the $40-$60 range, which is acceptable given the materials and the amount of time he has put into development. If the operation ever scales they'll probably become a lot cheaper.

I think the straps will be ready by the end of the month. It sounds like he's getting very close to completion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ffej4 said:


> Anytime! According to the members (I've read the whole thread), the owner is very dedicated to quality and is a great communicator. He just graduated with his MBA which is a good sign!
> 
> Anyway, yeah, they look fantastic. Very similar to the Omega ones which I've wanted to try, I just cannot justify $185 for a nato strap. I don't think I'll ever be able to do that unless the keepers are made of solid gold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just ordered 1 black & 1 charcoal natos from Toxicnatos.com, plus some shoulderless spring bars. The keeper seems to be of better quality (maybe not as good as PhenomeNato).

Once they are in, I'll share some pics.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Lol, same here. After resting my Estorils for power reserve test for more than 2 days, I took my blue to work today.


I've never bothered to test the power reserve - as a matter of pure interest, how did the movements get on? I think the official figure is 42 hours, did they surpass that by much? Or were the watches just off your wrist for more than 2 days but didn't actually keep ticking for that whole time? Thanks.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> I've never bothered to test the power reserve - as a matter of pure interest, how did the movements get on? I think the official figure is 42 hours, did they surpass that by much? Or were the watches just off your wrist for more than 2 days but didn't actually keep ticking for that whole time? Thanks.


Well, after I fully wind it up manually, I just left them in my watch drawer and let it keep ticking till it stops.

An example, lets say I left it fully wind up at 5 pm on Tuesday. I will check on Wednesday morning & evening, and then Thursday morning to see whether it is still ticking. If it is still running, I will check again at Thursday 5 pm. And if it shows that it stopped at 4 pm, I know this watch has around 47 hours of power reserve.

So far, I have 7 watches with Miyota 9015 movements, including the Estorils. All seems to have power reserve that lasted around 46 - 47 hours.

It is a standard exercise for me, to have all my new mechanical watches tested for power reserve. If there is a problem, I could detect it early and return it for warranty claim within a week.

So far, only one watch with China made movement did not meet it's specs.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone in NYC with one I can bring a c300 for a side by side


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, after I fully wind it up manually, I just left them in my watch drawer and let it keep ticking till it stops.
> 
> An example, lets say I left it fully wind up at 5 pm on Tuesday. I will check on Wednesday morning & evening, and then Thursday morning to see whether it is still ticking. If it is still running, I will check again at Thursday 5 pm. And if it shows that it stopped at 4 pm, I know this watch has around 47 hours of power reserve.
> 
> ...


... and I thought I babied my watches a lot! Not any more LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> ... and I thought I babied my watches a lot! Not any more LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What to do? Go ahead and blame it on my OCD. :-d


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ffej4 said:


> He won't name the price until production is totally complete. I think he wants to avoid getting people's hopes up. I would imagine they'll be in the $40-$60 range, which is acceptable given the materials and the amount of time he has put into development. If the operation ever scales they'll probably become a lot cheaper.
> 
> I think the straps will be ready by the end of the month. It sounds like he's getting very close to completion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for heads up but Wow $40-60 for a NATO. Big profit margin. More power to him but $25 is my max. No doubt they're gonna look great.

I'm paying $35-40 for custom leather and canvas straps from Wearwatch nowadays. Felipe has been spoiling me for a few months now so it'll be hard to spend about that much for a NATO.

Toxic NATO's are awesome. Hoping Terry gets some XL NATO's not long from now.

Not from Wearwatch, got it on a giveaway but I'm gonna put this canvas on black Estoril soon. Hasn't arrived.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks for heads up but Wow $40-60 for a NATO. Big profit margin. More power to him but $25 is my max. No doubt they're gonna look great.
> 
> I'm paying $35-40 for custom leather and canvas straps from Wearwatch nowadays. Felipe has been spoiling me for a few months now so it'll be hard to spend about that much for a NATO.
> 
> ...


I should reiterate: no prices have been set. That was my estimate, and I'm unaffiliated with that company entirely. He may shock us and put them up for sale at $20-$30 for all I know.

I do know that if they compare to the Omega natos - say they're 90% as nice - then $40 would be a great deal when compared to the Omega at $185.

I think my cap is $60, so if they're above I'll have to reconsider. But if they're $60 or less, I'm definitely going to try one. If they're $30 or less, I'm going to buy two of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Ffej4 said:


> Just discovered PhenomeNato last night. Check out the WUS thread. Definitely ordering one for my Estoril and I'm super, super excited that there's going to finally be a "luxury" nato maker that isn't Omega who charges $180/strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was this the chap that was trying to get them made like car seatbelt material and as comfterble. 
Remember reading this thread about 6/7 weeks back.
they do look good though.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Anyone in NYC with one I can bring a c300 for a side by side


Someone did a comparative review of both already if you're interested https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/commander-300-vs-borealis-estoril-300-a-3335834.html


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> ........... straps from Wearwatch


can be more ?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

n1k0 said:


> Just received my blue version, here are a few comparison shots with my black one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really,really awsome pics,
the black one looks amazing on that mesh bracelet. Very tool like.
the blue looks more dressier, classic, still amazing. 
And they look really good together. Especially to compère. 
Anyone having problems deciding, should close their eyes and pick. Will not go wrong.
regards my friend.


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> What to do? Go ahead and blame it on my OCD. :-d


Hey simplewatchman, from your sig I noticed you have a Scurfa D1SS V2 as well. You should try the bracelet from that one on your estoril, so we can confirm that more than one fits. Mine fits extremely nicely


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

GetLittUp said:


> Hey simplewatchman, from your sig I noticed you have a Scurfa D1SS V2 as well. You should try the bracelet from that one on your estoril, so we can confirm that more than one fits. Mine fits extremely nicely


Can you guys post up some pics if you do?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> was this the chap that was trying to get them made like car seatbelt material and as comfterble.
> Remember reading this thread about 6/7 weeks back.
> they do look good though.


Same chap indeed! I believe that thread was created because the OP said the Omega natos looked like they are made of seatbelt materials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

B.Boston said:


> Can you guys post up some pics if you do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quick and dirty. Scurfa diver one ss bracelet, V2.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

For all of you who might be considering buying the Scurfa Diver One bracelet for the Estoril, don't bother trying. I've already emailed Paul, and there are no bracelets for sale.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

GetLittUp said:


> Quick and dirty. Scurfa diver one ss bracelet, V2.
> View attachment 8682626
> 
> View attachment 8682650


It fits the lugs well, I personally just can't dig the Submariner-type bracelet on the Estoril. I think the PO bracelet, Speedy bracelet, and the old SM300 1171/President bracelets all fit well, but I can't picture much else on it.

Serious props to everyone for finding these fitting bracelets though. This is an incredible effort!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swapped to perlon today after last nights shark mesh. Pretty comfy and a smart casual look. Quick pics. Think I might turn my NATO into an RAF, otherwise not likely I will wear it...

Still planning a further review later...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I take it you were able to bypass the great Canadian Mail strike? It looks good on you!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mail strike avoided...they were supposed to start on the 2cnd but the delay benefitted my Estoril!

Swapped to the NATO this afternoon. Decided I couldn't live with the bulk (as I suspected) but liked the colours so I decided to try and butcher it into an RAF. It may have salvaged the strap for me after all! I trimmed the length, removed the extra portion under the case, removed a metal keeper and made a fabric keeper. Probably just removed both metal keepers and kept the fabric one but I like the Borealis branding on the one keeper. All the fun and none of the bulk, diet NATO!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice! It makes me want to buy one. Oh wait....


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Mail strike avoided...they were supposed to start on the 2cnd but the delay benefitted my Estoril!
> 
> Swapped to the NATO this afternoon. Decided I couldn't live with the bulk (as I suspected) but liked the colours so I decided to try and butcher it into an RAF. It may have salvaged the strap for me after all! I trimmed the length, removed the extra portion under the case, removed a metal keeper and made a fabric keeper. Probably just removed both metal keepers and kept the fabric one but I like the Borealis branding on the one keeper. All the fun and none of the bulk, diet NATO!


you could not take a photo stitching fabric now? thanks


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

n1k0 said:


> Someone did a comparative review of both already if you're interested https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/commander-300-vs-borealis-estoril-300-a-3335834.html


Yes read it but in the flesh is another thing the Estoril looks like it those watchco itches


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Why wait? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Mail strike avoided...they were supposed to start on the 2cnd but the delay benefitted my Estoril!
> 
> Swapped to the NATO this afternoon. Decided I couldn't live with the bulk (as I suspected) but liked the colours so I decided to try and butcher it into an RAF. It may have salvaged the strap for me after all! I trimmed the length, removed the extra portion under the case, removed a metal keeper and made a fabric keeper. Probably just removed both metal keepers and kept the fabric one but I like the Borealis branding on the one keeper. All the fun and none of the bulk, diet NATO!


Absolutely fantastic. I'll give you a million dollars and a granola bar if you can do that to mine! I have a backup Toxic NATO LE Bond... Heh heh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Going back to the NATO strap that was drastically trimmed.... I am not sure what you did. Did you make it a two piece because you say that you removed the bottom part of the NATO which is the part I always hated since it added unneeded bulk....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll take $50 and a bag of beef jerkey instead.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I'll take $50 and a bag of beef jerkey instead.


I'll compromise. $3.50 and a bucket of chicken wings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Going back to the NATO strap that was drastically trimmed.... I am not sure what you did. Did you make it a two piece because you say that you removed the bottom part of the NATO which is the part I always hated since it added unneeded bulk....


I cut and then burned the extra flap and keeper that runs under the case. After that I used the portion removed to make the fabric keeper. I just folded it over and melted it over a candle. Nothing high tech or tricky though I have done lots of melting of synthetic fibers for work so it wasn't daunting. The candle is good due to the low heat output which keeps things under control. I snipped the extra metal keeper out of the main strap with end cutters. That thing was TOUGH, no cheap hardware here. I then trimmed the overall length using two nickels clamped around the end, then trimmed and melted.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Never mind. I googled RAF strap and see what you did. It's also exposed me to a possible alternative to NATO straps. 

By the by, I sit and watch the fading sunlight play on my Blue Estoril and it looks good. Good enough to make me think of how it'd look next to the Mediterranean Sea on a boat off the Greek Islands. 


Mmm. I really need to win the lottery.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, yet another strap change. Dang, this thing is versatile. Now on a BC/Zulu diver rubber. Brings out the navy blue nicely.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> ... Anyone having problems deciding, should close their eyes and pick. Will not go wrong ...


Totally agree!



GetLittUp said:


> Hey simplewatchman, from your sig I noticed you have a Scurfa D1SS V2 as well. You should try the bracelet from that one on your estoril, so we can confirm that more than one fits. Mine fits extremely nicely


Yep, I have a Scurfa bracelet. I will try it out tomorrow, if I have the time.



B.Boston said:


> Can you guys post up some pics if you do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, hopefully I have some time tomorrow.



GetLittUp said:


> Quick and dirty. Scurfa diver one ss bracelet, V2.
> View attachment 8682626
> 
> View attachment 8682650


Nice shots!



clouser said:


> For all of you who might be considering buying the Scurfa Diver One bracelet for the Estoril, don't bother trying. I've already emailed Paul, and there are no bracelets for sale.


Yep, I already suspected this will happen. Thanks you for sharing.



boatswain said:


> Mail strike avoided...they were supposed to start on the 2cnd but the delay benefitted my Estoril!
> 
> Swapped to the NATO this afternoon. Decided I couldn't live with the bulk (as I suspected) but liked the colours so I decided to try and butcher it into an RAF. It may have salvaged the strap for me after all! I trimmed the length, removed the extra portion under the case, removed a metal keeper and made a fabric keeper. Probably just removed both metal keepers and kept the fabric one but I like the Borealis branding on the one keeper. All the fun and none of the bulk, diet NATO!


Awesome effort and great shots! :-!



boatswain said:


> I cut and then burned the extra flap and keeper that runs under the case. After that I used the portion removed to make the fabric keeper. I just folded it over and melted it over a candle. Nothing high tech or tricky though I have done lots of melting of synthetic fibers for work so it wasn't daunting. The candle is good due to the low heat output which keeps things under control. I snipped the extra metal keeper out of the main strap with end cutters. That thing was TOUGH, no cheap hardware here. I then trimmed the overall length using two nickels clamped around the end, then trimmed and melted.


Thanks for sharing your technique. |>



Tanjecterly said:


> ... By the by, I sit and watch the fading sunlight play on my Blue Estoril and it looks good ...


Yep, it's sure is a beauty. 



boatswain said:


> Ok, yet another strap change. Dang, this thing is versatile. Now on a BC/Zulu diver rubber. Brings out the navy blue nicely.


Another set of great photos. Thank you very much. |>

For those who like to try RAF style nato straps, but do not want to DIY, I recommend Cincy Strap Works. Quality is above average and price is reasonable. I have a few of them, but got no time to try all of them.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

You guys are driving me over the edge with all these pics 
Curious, why does the number version cost more than the big triangle? Just good ol supply v demand?


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

@boatswain beat me to it! Fantastic job!

I'm not a NATO guy myself but do enjoy all the variety that they provide, so I've been converting my NATOs into RAFs whenever only the NATO version is available (which is more common than not).

I heard good ideas about using a butter knife heated on the stove and such. I tried it and had some difficulty having consistent heat for an even edge. So I got a $20 solder which works perfect!

Here's a demo. It's like making sausage... an ugly process but the result is tasty. Plus after a couple time you do it it literally takes 12-15 min to complete the task. Here it goes:

Measure your preferred length. Once you make one that you like use it as a guide. In my case I don't leave enough length for a keeper other than the metal one:









Next, cut the segment that goes under the watch itself 1-2mm from the seam:










Even if it fluffs up don't worry, the next step is to release there second metal keeper by cutting right under it like this:










Here you see the 3 cut lines:










Trim the fluff with your scissors in preparation for the soldering tip:










Using your solder on low heat gently push on the edges in one direction as if combing it:










Here's how it looks once done. It's soft, not irritating the skin when worn. (I haven't had to do it, but if it does scratch simply use sanding paper to smoothen):










Next is the end of the strap. Roughly cut the end round, using a hole as the tip of the edge. No need to be precise because you'll give it shape later on with the solder:



















Finally to make it easier I use 2 coins to sandwich the strap while I solder the edge to give it a nice round edge:



















Just remember to push in one direction, combing the fibers. Use variable pressure to even and smoothen the edge:



















And that's it! Once you do your fist one you'll lose most of the apprehension that comes with cutting a nice strap!










I hope this helps get more coverts into RAF!










For more details please check this much more detailed tutorial by @Chromejob here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/mak...strap-modern-style-g10-nato-strap-833573.html

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> Someone did a comparative review of both already if you're interested https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/commander-300-vs-borealis-estoril-300-a-3335834.html


When captaincaveman79 announced that he will do a comparative review, I already expected he will keep the Estoril in the end. 

Anyway, just to share my personal view of the Estoril. To me, this is THE BEST diver watch I ever had.

Why did I say so? Ever though it seems bigger than my 40 mm Rolex Sub 114060 (12 mm thick) at 41.5 mm & 12.5 mm thick, it actually wears smaller and thinner in real life. The Estoril does it more elegantly with nicely "twisted" shape lugs, narrower lug shoulder, thinner body case profile, thinner case back and shorter lug to lug distance. And I realised the main secret of this watch looking so deceptively thin is the height from case back to the bezel top, which is just 10.5 mm, if you remove away the 2 mm height dome sapphire crystal. Note that the Sub is flat sapphire crystal, so the case back to the bezel top is still slightly smaller than 12 mm.

To be honest, as I was wearing this watch the whole of yesterday, I have never been quite as joyful as I have with other watches. It is as if I have finally found "the one".

Imho, it is an overall best watch in my collection, in terms of design, under the dressy diver catogory. And bear in mind, I am speaking from the point of view of a Sub homage (or copy, whatever) junkie.

If I am broke now and I need to sell all my watches, the Estoril will be the last one to go. 

EDIT : Correction, dimensions were based on the original drawings. Physical dimensional measurements of my own Estoril samples turned out to be 13 mm total thickness, and 11 mm from backcase to the top of the bezel.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> @boatswain beat me to it! Fantastic job!
> 
> I'm not a NATO guy myself but do enjoy all the variety that they provide, so I've been converting my NATOs into RAFs whenever only the NATO version is available (which is more common than not).
> 
> ...


Great tutorial. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

What a nice and strong endorsement, especially from someone who wears the real McCoy submariner... I'm totally with you about the joy of looking at the time and often forgetting to actually look at what time it is flashed by the instant impression of such a beauty...


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Now I really want one to pair it with my vintage 300. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Now I really want one to pair it with my vintage 300.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


If you did get one, please share a few side by side pictures with your vintage 300. I am "hooked" on the design of vintage SM300, and curious about the design difference with modern Estoril.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well back where the day began...on the shark mesh. That was a lot of strap changes, gotta love those drilled lugs!

I feel hard pressed if I were asked to chose a favourite strap as I think they all suit and change the style. The mesh is strong, masculine and surprisingly dressy. The perlon is comfortable, casual and refined. The RAF/NATO is relaxed. And the rubber is clean and sporty. That's the order of preference I would likely rank them in but I can really see myself moving between them a lot. Glad I covered my bases.










In terms of my thoughts on the watch itself, I love it. It has met or exceeded all my expectations.










The case is a great size and very very well done. The finishing is excellent especially with the intricacies of the design. The size is perfect for my 6.75"ish wrist though I can easily see it suiting bigger or smaller wrists. It is very comfortable and sits nicely on the wrist. As mentioned huge points for the drilled lugs.










The crystal is magnificent. The unique shouldered double dome provides the best of both worlds with clarity through the middle yet a whimsical touch of distortion and reflection around the edge. Interesting without being intrusive.



















The hands are beautifully polished and the beveled profile creates a touch of class while also being practical to always pick up reflections for visibility.










The dial is crisp and clear. Nicely printed. The text is present but unobtrusive. It's is a slate or pewter blue I would say that slides to black in low light. I have yet to see the bright blue that was on the Borealis Facebook page just prior to shipping. Very classy and versatile.










Here is a pic with another well known blue for comparison. Seiko sbdc003, "Blumo".










The bezel is excellent. Great grip. Superb action. Nicely printed. The magic of sapphire of course. Could the lume be brighter on the bezel? yes. But I knew that post prototype. It is sufficient and I would prefer the bezel dimmer than the dial than the opposite.










Timekeeping has been good at +1.5 sec on wrist over 13 hours and +0.5 crown up overnight. Carry on little 9015. Carry on. 
Crown action is excellent is screwing and operation.










The lume is great. Just remember it is bgw9 which excels at mid to long term performance and won't have the same initial blaze as c3 but will be cranking it out comparatively in a couple minutes. Easily visible at wake up and through the night. Plus that blue is just so nice and works great in the daylight to keep the dial looking crisp.










Seen in the watch box with his buddies. 

















After several minutes...









And now some comparisons. 
With an Armida A2 also with BGw9








Very comparable. Though the armida has a brighter bezel and the broader hands would likely be a little easier to read after several hours.

With the surprising lume champ of my collection a deep blue seaquest with unnamed lume (green like c3 in daylight, blue like bgw9 in the dark)









And see for yourself how it rates against he Sumo...









Well that's it for now. That was a lot of pics and strap changes for one day, hope it's been helpful and enjoyable.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> If you did get one, please share a few side by side pictures with your vintage 300. I am "hooked" on the design of vintage SM300, and curious about the design difference with modern Estoril.


Will do. Someone else had done some comparison shots, take a look :

http://m.keep-time.com/Another-300-...orealis-Thoughts-and-Opinions_10546761-4.html

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Well back where the day began...on the shark mesh. That was a lot of strap changes, gotta love those drilled lugs!
> 
> I feel hard pressed if I were asked to chose a favourite strap as I think they all suit and change the style. The mesh is strong, masculine and surprisingly dressy. The perlon is comfortable, casual and refined. The RAF/NATO is relaxed. And the rubber is clean and sporty. That's the order of preference I would likely rank them in but I can really see myself moving between them a lot. Glad I covered my bases.
> 
> ...


Great review and once again great set of photo shots. Thank you. 



mario24601 said:


> Will do. Someone else had done some comparison shots, take a look :
> 
> http://m.keep-time.com/Another-300-...orealis-Thoughts-and-Opinions_10546761-4.html
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know this watch is gorgeous but no need to quote entire posts with pictures too.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

In in that thread there are also comparison shots with the mkii homage. The differences between the e300 and Bill yaos prototype are so subtle that I can't imagine paying over one grand more for it and waiting months or even years. Might as well start saving more and bridge the gap to a watchco or used planet ocean instead. Hell for mkiis price I'd rather get a pristine mm300. It's not like the movements he uses are vastly superior either. My little 9015 has been ticking away at 3 seconds per day.



mario24601 said:


> Will do. Someone else had done some comparison shots, take a look :
> 
> http://m.keep-time.com/Another-300-...orealis-Thoughts-and-Opinions_10546761-4.html
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't you dare say that or the MKII fanatics will stone you to death. 

That sub forum is illegible, any minor criticism or doubt raised on MKII is immediately labeled as trolling, you being insulted and put on ignore lists. 

I have an Arabic, no date Estoril incoming. It will probably be 5-10% less polished than MKII, but I can have it for approximately 1/3 of the price and... Uh... I can actually buy it now as opposed to the awesomely absurd "pay now, get the watch in years" Yao practice


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Don't you dare say that or the MKII fanatics will stone you to death.
> 
> That sub forum is illegible, any minor criticism or doubt raised on MKII is immediately labeled as trolling, you being insulted and put on ignore lists.
> 
> I have an Arabic, no date Estoril incoming. It will probably be 5-10% less polished than MKII, but I can have it for approximately 1/3 of the price and... Uh... I can actually buy it now as opposed to the awesomely absurd "pay now, get the watch in years" Yao practice


How do you quantify or account for a 5-10% less polish or finish? I can imagine if holding both side by side but otherwise I have no experience with MKII. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

While waiting for the SeaFarer II, I've made up my mind: the Estoril stays on the old tropic. Perfect mix of dressiness and sportiness, versatility at the max.



Now, I'm a bit unlucky with that one... It's gaining about 5s a day! I've had better perfs on other 9015 watches (but it's still very decent, given the price ;-) )
We'll see how the SeaFarer II fares, I'm still not 100% positive on which one is going to be my "official watch of the 2016 summer holidays" !


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Pakz said:


> While waiting for the SeaFarer II, I've made up my mind: the Estoril stays on the old tropic. Perfect mix of dressiness and sportiness, versatility at the max.


Yes, that last sentence is a perfect description of it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> I know this watch is gorgeous but no need to quote entire posts with pictures too.


Sorry, I was too lazy to delete all that gorgeous pictures away. 

Not very efficient when I work with tablets or smartphones, instead of using keyboard & mouse.

I will try harder next time. ;-)


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Absolutely love both my Estorils , would go so far as to say they are probably the best value watches I have ever bought !


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> How do you quantify or account for a 5-10% less polish or finish? I can imagine if holding both side by side but otherwise I have no experience with MKII. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a way of saying that the MKII will probably have a bit more attention to detail


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Pakz said:


> While waiting for the SeaFarer II, I've made up my mind: the Estoril stays on the old tropic. Perfect mix of dressiness and sportiness, versatility at the max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a money shot right there! Looks very good!

Quick comment on you movement. Gaining or losing 5s a day doesn't reflect the quality of the movement but simply the fact that it wasn't adjusted as good as could be. Correcting this is pretty straightforward. Once you decide to keep it for sure, and also that 5s per day bothers you (it's still within specs) you should invest in taking it to your watchmaker. Shouldn't take them long but you do want pressure testing and all to be done at the end.

Best wishes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Seppia said:


> It was a way of saying that the MKII will probably have a bit more attention to detail


Got it.

I agree that a good rule of thumb is that you usually get what you paid for.

But I have to be honest, I really cannot find anything in this watch that I could attribute to the lower cost factor. Case, dial, hands, lume... I find it all top notch. Perhaps the crown is s bit chunky and not on par with my impression of the rest of the watch, but I think that is a style issue more than cost restriction. I could be wrong.

IMHO I think we've come across a truly extraordinary piece here. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I can tell by all the enthusiastic reviews here. 
I just got one incoming


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> Absolutely love both my Estorils , would go so far as to say they are probably the best value watches I have ever bought !


I have the same two 

I concur, probably the deal of the year for me as well, so much watch for the money!

Today I'm enjoying the blue on mesh


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Wearing mine on leather today...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

This one yesterday. Some complain about the smaller 20 mm lugs. But when it comes to buying straps/ bracelets that size there a several affordable options. Here are a few I've found online...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I prefer the 20mm lugs. All of the watches I long for down the road have them too, so then I can still use all my straps! haha

-42MM PO or SMP
-Sub
-Speedy

you know, the standards haha


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Jguitron said:


> That's a money shot right there! Looks very good!
> 
> Quick comment on you movement. Gaining or losing 5s a day doesn't reflect the quality of the movement but simply the fact that it wasn't adjusted as good as could be. Correcting this is pretty straightforward. Once you decide to keep it for sure, and also that 5s per day bothers you (it's still within specs) you should invest in taking it to your watchmaker. Shouldn't take them long but you do want pressure testing and all to be done at the end.
> 
> ...


I usually regulate my watches myself, and sure it's pretty straightforward (well not so much on japanese movements where you have to push the racket instead of using a screw like on the ETA movement). And clearly +5s a day, particularly if it's stable is totally acceptable. Could well be within COSC standards.
I'll keep it this way, I suppose, at least for a while... it might settle down a bit over time. And that's no longer a type of drift that bothers me. I was purely jesting, to be honest ;-)


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Pakz said:


> I usually regulate my watches myself, and sure it's pretty straightforward (well not so much on japanese movements where you have to push the racket instead of using a screw like on the ETA movement). And clearly +5s a day, particularly if it's stable is totally acceptable. Could well be within COSC standards.
> I'll keep it this way, I suppose, at least for a while... it might settle down a bit over time. And that's no longer a type of drift that bothers me. I was purely jesting, to be honest ;-)


Lol yes, the exacto in most of us!

So let me ask you... I know how to regulate but what I'm missing is a way to test for WR. Vintage pieces are fine because I don't expect them to be WR but when it comes to new watches like this one, especially divers, I'd feel incomplete without pressure testing once I'm done regulating. How do you do it?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if the rubber SMP straps or straps made for the SMP or speedy would fit the Estoril?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> So let me ask you... I know how to regulate but what I'm missing is a way to test for WR. Vintage pieces are fine because I don't expect them to be WR but when it comes to new watches like this one, especially divers, I'd feel incomplete without pressure testing once I'm done regulating. How do you do it?


This might not be the answer you want to hear - but for me:

Open the case back
Adjust the movement
Apply a tiny amount of grease to the gasket to reduce friction when the case back screws down against it
Tighten down the case back
Go dive/swim/shower/wash the car...

Haven't had a leak so far and that includes diving (not with my Etoril yet though).

I am careful with how I work on the watch though, make sure everything stays clean, the gasket stays seated correctly while refitting the case back.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> This might not be the answer you want to hear - but for me:
> 
> Open the case back
> Adjust the movement
> ...


This is exactly what I need!!! More encouragement to keep on going!! Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

My Blue ( on black / grey Borealis nato ) enjoying a lazy Saturday afternoon ....


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Narc'd said:


> This might not be the answer you want to hear - but for me:
> 
> Open the case back
> Adjust the movement
> ...


Exactly! 
And unless you've messed with the baskets (and you feel it) you'll keep the WR were it was, no probs. 
Now, when driving with a watch it's good to have it tested, but in most cases that's going to be to 100m, 200 if you're lucky, almost never to full specs. Then again, if it's OK to 100m and designed to withstand 2000m, then it's ok to 2000m. 
Never had a watch fail me in the water, even those that I've opened a number of times. And for those I had tested, they all passed 100/200m, depending on the tester the shop had.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad everyone is enjoying their Estorils. I see quite a few got both black and blue as I did. I'm glad I got both. As others have said good mix of dress and casual features here. I would be comfortable taking them to an office meeting as well as a bbq on a casual weekend thing. Good versatility. 

Probably one of my best buys as affordables and divers this year. 

My blue is right on spec for time compared to my iPhone. No complaints here. No loss of time or gain.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> What a nice and strong endorsement, especially from someone who wears the real McCoy submariner... I'm totally with you about the joy of looking at the time and often forgetting to actually look at what time it is flashed by the instant impression of such a beauty...


Well, different strokes for different people. Somehow, this Estoril seems to fits me to a T. 

Always felt that Sub 114060 did not look quite right on me. The older model 14060/M, which my friend loan me for a spin, somehow feel just right. But there is no way I am spending $5K on a minty 2nd hand watch. So my search begin by roaming in affordable and diver threads, looking for that new "look right on me" Sub.

This Borealis watch, although not a Sub or sub homage, feels more than just right on me.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Glad everyone is enjoying their Estorils. I see quite a few got both black and blue as I did. I'm glad I got both. As others have said good mix of dress and casual features here. I would be comfortable taking them to an office meeting as well as a bbq on a casual weekend thing. Good versatility.
> 
> Probably one of my best buys as affordables and divers this year.
> 
> My blue is right on spec for time compared to my iPhone. No complaints here. No loss of time or gain.


Yes, I see a lot of Estoril loving here. My best buy for affordable divers this year too.

Just curious, anyone got more than 2 Estorils here?


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes, I see a lot of Estoril loving here. My best buy for affordable divers this year too.
> 
> Just curious, anyone got more than 2 Estorils here?


I'm just hoping someone ordered all 8 models. They could become an official Borealis brand ambassador.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Went through my strap box to show a few examples if anyone's wondering what strap might go with their Estoril. Only offered up some straps to the watch - didn't bother to go through fitting a springbar to all as I was far too lazy!

2 Piece brown Zulu








Hirsch Liberty 22mm cut down to fit 20mm lugs








Pebro








Meyhofer - 2 versions available, this is the short one for not too much overhang on my 6.5" wrist








Personally I prefer black leather over brown for the Estoril, DiModell Rallye black/ivory


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ffej4 said:


> I'm just hoping someone ordered all 8 models. They could become an official Borealis brand ambassador.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Maybe not 8 Estorils. But I think there might be a few qualifies to be Borealis ambassadors, as they have bought or owned at least 8 different watch models, since Borealis started it's business.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Random natural rubber strap - unknown make - just to show the look








Isofrane - personally I think this is too thick for this watch on my wrist, I also think the buckle is disproportionately large.








Bonetto Cinturini 281 (Trimmed a bit shorter for 6.5" wrist)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Not a NATO strap fan but got a couple of Perlons while I impatiently passed the months for the Estoril to arrive

Eulit Palma Pazific grey















Amazon or ebay sourced Perlon (looks black in photo - is actually grey). Much lighter than the Pazific in feel.








Timefactors G10 I got with my PRS-18-Q (shortened in length with the useless flap bit cut off) Called grey but as you can see there's a touch of green in it too.








The above alongside the original Borealis NATO


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Don't you dare say that or the MKII fanatics will stone you to death.
> 
> That sub forum is illegible, any minor criticism or doubt raised on MKII is immediately labeled as trolling, you being insulted and put on ignore lists.
> 
> I have an Arabic, no date Estoril incoming. It will probably be 5-10% less polished than MKII, but I can have it for approximately 1/3 of the price and... Uh... I can actually buy it now as opposed to the awesomely absurd "pay now, get the watch in years" Yao practice


Indeed, that sub forum is rather ridiculous, and they seem to feel the need to be needlessly negative about other micro-brands in order to justify in their mind their wait for their grail watch. It just seems like an unhealthy level of near religious fervor over a homage watch.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Don't you dare say that or the MKII fanatics will stone you to death.
> 
> That sub forum is illegible, any minor criticism or doubt raised on MKII is immediately labeled as trolling, you being insulted and put on ignore lists.
> 
> I have an Arabic, no date Estoril incoming. It will probably be 5-10% less polished than MKII, but I can have it for approximately 1/3 of the price and... Uh... I can actually buy it now as opposed to the awesomely absurd "pay now, get the watch in years" Yao practice


Frankly speaking after the raffle he was running for the GMT project, I decided not to buy from him first hand. It is more likely to win the lottery ?
Maybe it works for him and for some other guys but for sure not for me.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mleok said:


> Indeed, that sub forum is rather ridiculous, and they seem to feel the need to be needlessly negative about other micro-brands in order to justify in their mind their wait for their grail watch. It just seems like an unhealthy level of near religious fervor over a homage watch.


Please excuse me, but I disagree with you. I've been following those threads for so long; and they are fine guys who admire any sort of watches including cheap Tigers and Alphas. Try to spend sometime there, you will enjoy yourself

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> Indeed, that sub forum is rather ridiculous, and they seem to feel the need to be needlessly negative about other micro-brands in order to justify in their mind their wait for their grail watch. It just seems like an unhealthy level of near religious fervor over a homage watch.


Just saw a bit of your confrontation with the fan boys over there. Strange how it turn out indeed.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> Please excuse me, but I disagree with you. I've been following those threads for so long; and they are fine guys who admire any sort of watches including cheap Tigers and Alphas. Try to spend sometime there, you will enjoy yourself
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


We'll have to agree to disagree, are we talking about the MKII subforum?! They've drummed out quite a number of people who aren't willing to drink the Kool-Aid.


----------



## jpk207 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Borealis Estoril 300*

This might just be the one watch solution. Absolutely loving this thing!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Right at home on the greens... (actually I remove my mechanical watches to play, the accelerations/decelerations of a swing are supposedly not great for the movement)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

When I first got my Estoril it was running approx. 9 sec/day fast so I adjusted it myself. After a week it was running very well - I had the week off work and wore the watch on my wrist almost all the time, I think it was +13 seconds at the end of that week. I was in work this week so more back to normal use, where I leave the watch in a locker during the shift as it would get damaged otherwise. 

So last Saturday at 20:00 I set the watch bang on with the Time.is website. Sunday the watch was worn all day, Monday it spent 8 hours crown right, Tuesday 11 hours crown right, Wednesday 8 hours crown right, Thursday 11 hours crown right, Friday 7 hours crown right and today, Saturday, worn all day. The movement has gained 11 seconds in the week, that's +1.57 sec/day on average.

I know the timekeeping can vary by how the watch is worn and the position it is put in when not worn, etc. but I still think that's pretty impressive. From previous experience with a 9015 movement it ran slower when stored crown right and as the watch ran fast the previous week when worn on the wrist all the time I decided to store it in this crown right position to lose a little of any time gained. During my shift I wear a Casio radio-controlled, beater watch. Comparing the Estoril time to this at the beginning and end of the working day there was very little gain/loss to be seen - surprisingly precise.

I'm not overly worried by the timekeeping of my mechanical watches but at the same time I do have certain criteria that I prefer. Number 1 is that they run fast and not slow. Number 2 is that if possible, I prefer if they can be no more than 10 sec/day fast. So out of the box the Estoril's 9015 was already acceptable. I suppose it's like having a car and knowing that you can squeeze a few extra BHP out of the engine for no extra fuel consumption and for no major work that you would dirty your hands with - it's hard to resist!

So far I'm very pleased, fingers crossed it stays running this well

For reference - I used Time.is to set my watch against as it has a nice big clock displayed on the screen which you can see with your peripheral vision while you concentrate on setting the watch in your hand. Time.is is almost bang on with another website, timeanddate.com, well maybe 0.5 seconds difference. My Garmin running watch also synchronises with the GPS time when it connects with satellites so it has a nice accurate time setting and it agrees with the aforementioned websites within about +-0.5 seconds so I reckon that Time.is is fairly good to time my watch off.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Just fooling around with my macro this quiet afternoon....

I'll clean up my watch next time... I'm just trying to learn more about reflections and lighting.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't wait to get mine to accompany these guys.



















Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Woah.... would you mind telling us the story of that older 300???


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Can't wait to get mine to accompany these guys.


Can't wait until you give us some side by side shots:-!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Woah.... would you mind telling us the story of that older 300???


Check out this YouTube video.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Can't wait to get mine to accompany these guys.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


You should totally try that 1171 bracelet on the Estoril if you get the chance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My Borealis Blue in sunset and shade. It looks black. It really all matters in lighting.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Woah.... would you mind telling us the story of that older 300???





Narc'd said:


> Can't wait until you give us some side by side shots:-!





Ffej4 said:


> You should totally try that 1171 bracelet on the Estoril if you get the chance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well thanks alot guys!!....you finally pushed me over the edge. Just placed my order, I was going to wait a bit more but didn't want to risk them selling out. I went with numbers, non date version - figured would be good substitute for my Omega from time to time. Anyone from the states have one, how long did it take to arrive? BTW Maria gave me a 10% discount, that was cool!!

Yeah will most definitely post pics and try the 1171 on. Cant wait to get it!!! This will be my first Borealis


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*

Anymore pics?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Normally not a bracelet guy but mesh just look so good on the estoril.
Shark & milanese bracelet arrived. Too bad the shark need to be cut to fit my wrist. 
Milanese it is for now. Still prefer the look of the shark mesh.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Alright Ladies and Gentleman, here's my ramblings/ review of the watch after having it for 2 days. First of all I have to say that I had my order canceled twice by Borealis because apparently to them my comparison of the Poseidon vs Osprey was trolling them. So for those wondering why I got one even getting banned from them? Because I backed the Batial, This and the Seafarer 2 since day one, some time last year? when they were announced but unfortunately I received a Batial that had issues which resulted in my orders getting canceled. So in this I will only use their own products as comparison as I don't have any other watches that are similar to the Estoril.

Btw I've had Sea Farer 1, Sea Dragon X2, ScorpionFish, Sailfish, Scout Sniper, Batial, Poseidon, and now the Estoril so I am very familiar with their products.









First of all I want to say that the size is perfect for my 7" wrist, I love the thinness, and how it wears much better than their previous watches for smaller wrist folk. Fit and finish I would say is a 9/10 mine was pretty much perfect except for small scratches on the bottom of the case + 1 ding on the side. Much better than my Batial, where it had hands that didn't line up exactly + scratches on the hands. Everything lines up, no dust in the dial or any printing issues.








































Next is the bezel action, it is very crisp and clean, just the tiniest bit of back play but it is a huge improvement even over my more expensive Poseidon, where it makes a very loud clacking clicks when you turn it, and just doesn't sound as solid as the Estoril. The Estoril Bezel isn't rock solid, I've had tighter watches but it won't easily get knocked out of place, just the perfect balance between easy to rotate however still being solid. Bezel is well finished, the balance between polished and brushed is good, and no rough edges, however still very easy to grasp. Crown action also is very good, while it isn't super firm, or takes force to turn and maneuver, it is solid and doesn't have any kind of coarseness, my Batial's crown still feels gritty or as if the threads are catching when I turn it. Crown feels nicely machined, the brushed finishing is a nice touch, goes well with the watch without being too big or looking out of place, also doesn't dig the wrist. So for the movable bits I would rate it a 9.5/10. Only gets a half point off because the B logo on the crown is upside down when it is all the way screwed in, other than that everything else I have no complaints.

























































Next is the display bits, the dial is very well done, I thought it would be busy with all the minute marks on the dial + bezel but some how it works. Only wished the colour was lighter and closer to the original render, it does look very black. However hands are very well done, I like the fact that the they aren't too fat and cover too much of the dial + they actually reach to the actual markers they are supposed to point at, for the minute and second hand. And no scratches on my hands unlike my Batial. Only nit pick I have here is that the font on the Borealis Logo + Estoril 300 doesn't really match and the Estoril 300 looks a bit small? but it is well proportioned with the dial. O and I have a hard time centering the bezel back to 12 because of the big triangle I have to refer to the other markers at 3 6 9 to check if the bezel is actually centered. Lume is very good on the watch, I expected there to be a brightness + longevity difference between the dial and bezel, and there was, due to the sapphire crystal on top of the lume so it can't be applied as thick. However, it is still very usable + much much better than my Poseidon, which unfortunately had lume that faded rather quickly + took a lot to charge up.

















Next is the case design, this is where I was very surprised, I didn't think much of the renders initially or even seeing pics, except for that it was an Omega homage and not being the usual Sub homage, but I love the twisted lugs on this watch, they simply look amazing in person, such a sexy curve that twists back into the lugs. The case has a very nice balance of brushed and polished parts eveything is very well finished and much better than the finishing on my previous Borealis watches, there was no sharp edges here, nothing pointy on the lugs unlike my Batial and Poseidon, which still had some corners which felt sharp or rough. Very well done. 
The size is perfect for me and I would have no issues wearing this daily, where I can't with watches like Poseidon, Seafarer, Scorpionfish or Scout Sniper because they were too big and heavy. I would say this is a 10/10 
Only nit pick here is that because of the polished bits and all the sapphire I do find it a bit of a smudge and finger print magnet, I find myself constantly wanting to wipe the watch.

















Vs I can't see **** captain

















I usually wouldn't say this much on the crystal but I really like the double domed? crystal of the Estoril, reason is it is very clear and it has a very good viewing angle. I've been wearing my Poseidon a lot recently and it really bugged me that the crystal was extremely reflective even though it has AR coating, the viewing angles were very poor where often I have to re position the watch to tell time.

Lastly, Packaging and Strap, honestly there isn't much to say about the packaging, just the same old paper box, wished they did include a tool, spare spring bars but that must be asking too much. The Nato pleasantly surprised me I've had a lot of Nato/ Zulu before but either they are too thin cheap feeling or they are too thick plasticky, stiff and coarse on the skin. This was a pleasant surprise, thicker than usual, very soft and supple, I believe it is from Toxic natos? I might have to look into their straps more. There was some fraying around the holes for the buckle but I guess the softness makes up for it. The blasted hoops were a very nice touch too and didn't feel cheap.

Over all for the price I think Borealis did a very good job, one of the better offerings I've had from them, glad mine didn't arrive with issues. However I think they should have included a bracelet instead of having the poor guys trying to rig a bracelet that fits the case. At under $400 I would say it is a good buy, but at $499 I would say they are getting a bit steep especially when there is no bracelet or any additional accessories.

Alright enough of rambling just random pics that I don't know where to pluck in. Hope you guys enjoy the watch as much as I do.

P.S. this watch belongs on Shark Mesh, Natos are good, but just gives it more bling and makes it more toolish, also I can now get the watch wet.

















































Lume is very good, charged up just from ambient light from the window and not pitch black, will be much stronger if I intentionally lumed it with a flash light and at night. Wayyyyyyyy better than my Poseidon.

















And one last glam shot for good measure!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

O I forgot to mention, I guess mine is within spec? After 2 days it is running +20 Sec, so I guess +10 a day isn't too bad, and I rotate my watches every 2-3 days anyways so it isn't bad enough to annoy me.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> O I forgot to mention, I guess mine is within spec? After 2 days it is running +20 Sec, so I guess +10 a day isn't too bad, and I rotate my watches every 2-3 days anyways so it isn't bad enough to annoy me.


Great pics and writeup. Thanks for taking the time.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoyed it all day on mesh. Still keeping great time on the wrist and will continue to try different rest positions. Dial up gained toomuch overnight while crown up showed minimal gain. Very promising.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Alright Ladies and Gentleman, here's my ramblings/ review of the watch after having it for 2 days.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Great review of the Estoril! Make me want to buy some more to keep as spares or as give away gifts.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Managed to cut & size the shark mesh myself. Liking the look very much


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Blue Estoril on marine nationale strap 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Great review of the Estoril! Make me want to buy some more to keep as spares or as give away gifts.


I'll take one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

New strap fresh in from Chile. This will force me to backseat my mesh bracelet for a while.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ffej4 said:


> I'll take one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. I might do a give away contest when I hit 10K post. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

As requested, I transferred the bracelet from Scurfa to Estoril, and I would like to report that it fit really nicely.
























































Look really nice at direct front view, at least to me. After all, I am a bracelet guy. 

In case someone start to point out the profile does not fit well, with the solid end links sticks out of the lugs ...







Anyway, most of the time you probably wouldn't notice it when handled in person.

Now with the bracelet removed, a view of the SEL ...








Note that the SEL sticks out of my Scurfa too.















Just a bit of note on my Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel. It is my grab and go daily work beater, which I wear more than 50% of the time. Accuracy is +2 second per month. As I am a bracelet guy, it is unlikely I will have this bracelet on the Estoril again, anytime soon.

Last side note of this Scurfa bracelet. Imho, the bracelet quality is just average, which is fitting for this price range of the Scurfa. For those who are interested, I would like to highlight 2 issues you might encounter. One is the micro adjustment holes on the clasp are simply not enough. It was either too loose if I add one link, or too tight when I remove one link (sometime my wrist expands). Second is the gap between the SEL to the next link is a bit too wide for me.

Well, at least, I know where this bracelet can be use, many years later, when my Scurfa broke down and cannot be repair economically. Anyway, my Estoril black will have a mesh bracelet by end of the month.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> As requested, I transferred the bracelet from Scurfa to Estoril, and I would like to report that it fit really nicely.
> View attachment 8699842


I'm not too fond of the oyster bracelet style on this watch but now I'm wondering how cool would it look with the center links polished, like on the Rolex?









That could make it super shiny dressy I think.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> I'm not too fond of the oyster bracelet style on this watch but now I'm wondering how cool would it look with the center links polished, like on the Rolex?
> 
> That could make it super shiny dressy I think.


I prefer president style (not the thicker/wider endmill version) or jubilee style, both centre links polished. That will be ever more dressier.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi, is there anyone who has an isofrane fitted onto their Estoril? If so, can you please post some pictures? While waiting for my Estoril to arrive, I'm planning for some incoming straps.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*

I'm gonna leave this here ☺


----------



## jpk207 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*

I will take more today



mario24601 said:


> Anymore pics?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

cirdec said:


> Hi, is there anyone who has an isofrane fitted onto their Estoril? If so, can you please post some pictures? While waiting for my Estoril to arrive, I'm planning for some incoming straps.


Don't get an Isofrane until after you've tried the Borealis rubber (new version). It's almost as flexible and soft (one might say better than the gen Iso) and costs only a fraction...

I think there's a pic on it some place in the thread...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cirdec said:


> Hi, is there anyone who has an isofrane fitted onto their Estoril? If so, can you please post some pictures? While waiting for my Estoril to arrive, I'm planning for some incoming straps.





Pakz said:


> Don't get an Isofrane until after you've tried the Borealis rubber (new version). It's almost as flexible and soft (one might say better than the gen Iso) and costs only a fraction...
> 
> I think there's a pic on it some place in the thread...
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


My understanding is that 20 mm won't be ready till maybe next year. 24 mm will be ready in 1 - 2 months. 22 mm is available in Borealis web store now.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Hi, is there anyone who has an isofrane fitted onto their Estoril? If so, can you please post some pictures? While waiting for my Estoril to arrive, I'm planning for some incoming straps.


Posted one yesterday!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



jpk207 said:


> This might just be the one watch solution.


+1


----------



## jpk207 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Just ordered... Jubilee bracelet from Amazon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*

I've been super impressed with the lume on this watch! I was at my girlfriends house last night laying with her on her couch. She commented on how bright it was, and on how it stressed her out because she knew what time I had to leave and kept seeing the illuminated time on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> Posted one yesterday!


How could I have missed that, thanks for highlighting it. The buckle really looks I proportionally huge in that pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

MrThompson said:


> Just ordered... Jubilee bracelet from Amazon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update with pictures after u install it on the Estoril

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

cirdec said:


> Update with pictures after u install it on the Estoril
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have it by July 12th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

MrThompson said:


> Just ordered... Jubilee bracelet from Amazon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Are the mid polished links solid links?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



Clchamberlain said:


> I've been super impressed with the lume on this watch! I was at my girlfriends house last night laying with her on her couch. She commented on how bright it was, and on how it stressed her out because she knew what time I had to leave and kept seeing the illuminated time on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, that is something new I never heard before. :-d

I like your story.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just a quick update with the accuracy of my black one after two weeks of intermittent wear, with some interesting positional statistics










Stellar. I'm being less lucky with my blue which has been at -8s/d since two days, but I can probably live with it.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm super interested in a bracelet option but there has been so much discussion about them that much of the efforts of those working hard are diluted in the many posts.

Is anyone keeping track? Would be great to keep a list of bracelets tried and which ones worked (and work needed to fit it) and ones that didn't.

Anyone keeping tally that would share?

Happy easy Sunday everyone! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Had no great hope but it appears that black alligator works too. Color me amazed with the versatility of this watch!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mleok said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree, are we talking about the MKII subforum?! They've drummed out quite a number of people who aren't willing to drink the Kool-Aid.


No! Sorry for not being clear, I meant the BSHT. I'll not try to step in MKII forum, they will stone me there for sure 
An personally I believe the price difference between the MK2 project 300 and the Estoril us complete unjustified

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, that is something new I never heard before. :-d
> 
> I like your story.


Haha yeah, it was kind of a backhanded compliment to the watch, I guess. I think that is the only time I've heard her comment on a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> No! Sorry for not being clear, I meant the BSHT. I'll not try to step in MKII forum, they will stone me there for sure
> An personally I believe the price difference between the MK2 project 300 and the Estoril us complete unjustified
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I just tried to step in MKII forum by being as discreet as possible.

Nope, not stoned to death yet. :-d


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Decided to put on a vintage rubber strap. I like the way it tapers down at the buckle.

























this strap is comfy. Have a few more straps coming in.
regards from London


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> Went through my strap box to show a few examples if anyone's wondering what strap might go with their Estoril. Only offered up some straps to the watch - didn't bother to go through fitting a springbar to all as I was far too lazy!
> 
> 2 Piece brown Zulu
> View attachment 8692106
> ...


relly like that mayhofer strap and the DiModell.
very, very nice


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've never had a mesh bracelet, but in my opinion it has by far looked the best on this watch compared to all other pictures posted here.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*

Very nice. Looks great on the Nato. Enjoy it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> I've never had a mesh bracelet, but in my opinion it has by far looked the best on this watch compared to all other pictures posted here.


+1

I don't have any mesh bracelet yet. But somehow, for a long time, I got the impression that mesh will look good on most watches, if not all.

Hmm ... I wonder why I did not get any till now? :think:


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



Clchamberlain said:


> I've been super impressed with the lume on this watch! I was at my girlfriends house last night laying with her on her couch. She commented on how bright it was, and on how it stressed her out because she knew what time I had to leave and kept seeing the illuminated time on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But is it ok with your wife?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



jonflusher said:


> But is it ok with your wife?


Lol, how did you know he is married? ;-)


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, how did you know he is married? &#55357;&#56834;


The only guys I know who worry about their girlfriends perception of are...&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



jonflusher said:


> The only guys I know who worry about their girlfriends perception of are...��


Hmm ... interesting deduction.


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



jonflusher said:


> But is it ok with your wife?


Haha well played. SimpleWatchMan is right though, I'm not married!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*

Ha, I thought the same thing.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

What is that background? It looks Middle Eastern. Looks great!



Watchcollector21 said:


> Decided to put on a vintage rubber strap. I like the way it tapers down at the buckle.
> View attachment 8702482
> View attachment 8702490
> View attachment 8702498
> ...


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Jguitron said:


> I'm super interested in a bracelet option but there has been so much discussion about them that much of the efforts of those working hard are diluted in the many posts.
> 
> Is anyone keeping track? Would be great to keep a list of bracelets tried and which ones worked (and work needed to fit it) and ones that didn't.
> 
> ...


Could always start a bracelet thread, might make it easier for yall.


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Cool. Are the mid polished links solid links?


I'll know for sure when received.. ETA 7/12/2016

Other metal/ bracelet choices are of course shark mesh and oyster with solid end links.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*

Can anyone in US that got one let me know how long it took to arrive once it was shipped? Thanks.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## jpk207 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*

3 or 4 days. The online tracking is useless. It still shows mine is on the way.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



mario24601 said:


> Can anyone in US that got one let me know how long it took to arrive once it was shipped? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Depends on whether you chose snail mail or FedEx.

about 3 days for FedEx, between one and two weeks for snail mail. Usually. Varies widely due to the customs and how USPS handles the transfer to them.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*

And to because "pics or the thread is dead", a picture.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> What is that background? It looks Middle Eastern. Looks great!


Hi Tanjecterly, 
it's my strap box, 1920's, mother of pearl and other exotic woods inlays. English made.



















Thanks, took me ages to get.
regards and best wishes.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

a picture from a few days ago (so still on the nato, not yet on the tropic) but I like it!!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

salimoneus said:


> Could always start a bracelet thread, might make it easier for yall.


Would also suggest, a thread with compatible bracelets is something many buyers are looking for.
Nevertheless I don't have a turn key solution. Only what I have tried so far:

The original Omega Seamaster bracelet 1610/930 fits perfect, but is much too expensive.

This one fits only after a lot of end link modification:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/iStrap-Wat...=1466892928&sr=8-6&keywords=istraps+seamaster

This one I have ordered in addition, as I would like to test it onto the Estoril and the Seawolf53. Hope to receive it next week.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/121540220258


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

DiversWatch said:


> Would also suggest, a thread with compatible bracelets is something many buyers are looking for.
> [/U][/FONT][/COLOR]https://www.ebay.com/itm/121540220258


Also agree with this. I am at work otherwise I would create the thread. If someone creates it I'll repost my Hadley Roma stuff from a ways back (like a week ago or so).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



Pakz said:


> Depends on whether you chose snail mail or FedEx.
> 
> about 3 days for FedEx, between one and two weeks for snail mail. Usually. Varies widely due to the customs and how USPS handles the transfer to them.


Thanks. I didn't even realize there was two options. Mine seems to be coming regular usps. Guess I'll have longer wait  well at least won't get a bill in the mail later how FedEx sends for customs.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



mario24601 said:


> Thanks. I didn't even realize there was two options. Mine seems to be coming regular usps. Guess I'll have longer wait  well at least won't get a bill in the mail later how FedEx sends for customs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


As of March, shouldn't be any customs bill for value under $800.

Regular shipping usually under 1.5 weeks.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*

BOREALIS ESTORIL 300 BRACELET THREAD

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/meta...s-estoril-300-watch-3380498.html#post31301426

Let's get it going!

To keep continuity with this great thread I will periodically post here whenever a new bracelet option is posted in the new thread. I hope this help continue this on and make it easier to look at options on the new one.

Cheers!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*



taike said:


> As of March, shouldn't be any customs bill for value under $800.
> 
> Regular shipping usually under 1.5 weeks.


Wish I had known. Thanks

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Borealis Estoril 300*

@Ffej4 has posted the first thread in the bracelet section. A beautiful President style bracelet that looks outstanding. Thank you!!!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Jguitron said:


> @boatswain beat me to it! Fantastic job!
> 
> I'm not a NATO guy myself but do enjoy all the variety that they provide, so I've been converting my NATOs into RAFs whenever only the NATO version is available (which is more common than not).
> ....
> ...


I wrote a tutorial a few years ago with some tips and tricks for cutting down nylon straps.... 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/mak...strap-modern-style-g10-nato-strap-833573.html


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Chromejob said:


> I wrote a tutorial a few years ago with some tips and tricks for cutting down nylon straps....
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/mak...strap-modern-style-g10-nato-strap-833573.html


Impressive!!! Your tutorial makes mine seem like from a quick and dirty magazine while yours is the textbook one!!

Thank you for pointing it out, I'll reference yours if you don't mind.

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

At the office, Borealis Black Triangle Date.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Just got back from vacation and received my blue dial Borealis Estoril 300 to go along with the black dial version that I received last week. What a fantastic watch! The included straps are very nice, but I picked up a couple of Orbis Morgan genuine rubber straps for these watches (at under $20 each shipped, I definitely recommend!). These will see plenty of wrist time! Borealis really has been dominiating my acquisitions lately - with the 2 Seafarer IIs on their way via snail mail, this will bring me to 7 (4 different models) with a green dial Bull Shark on pre-order making it 8.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Just got back from vacation and received my blue dial Borealis Estoril 300 to go along with the black dial version that I received last week. What a fantastic watch! The included straps are very nice, but I picked up a couple of Orbis Morgan genuine rubber straps for these watches (at under $20 each shipped, I definitely recommend!). These will see plenty of wrist time! Borealis really has been dominiating my acquisitions lately - with the 2 Seafarer IIs on their way via snail mail, this will bring me to 7 (4 different models) with a green dial Bull Shark on pre-order making it 8.


Awsome pics, Regards


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Update on the Bracelet for Estoril thread:

@Narc'd posted his great bracelet that took some dremel action but by the looks of it, seems totally worth it!

@BlackrazorNZ posted the results of fitting a Geckota Super-Engineer. Looks beautiful!

Thread can be found here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/metal-bracelet-options-borealis-estoril-300-watch-3380498.html

Keep them coming!

Good week to everyone.


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

My Black Arabic No Date on Blue Perlon


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone with a big wrist can wear this too.

Here's my 8.3in sausage wrist 








And mandatory lumaholic picture


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Anyone with a big wrist can wear this too.
> 
> Here's* my 8.3in sausage wrist*


Don't say that... It looks very good on my thin and delicate 8in wrist. So yours looks fine on your very-slightly-on-the-thicker-side wrist!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Anyone with a big wrist can wear this too.
> 
> Here's my 8.3in sausage wrist





> Don't say that... It looks very good on my thin and delicate 8in wrist. So yours looks fine on your very-slightly-on-the-thicker-side wrist!


You guys are wimps! 6.5in of pure muscle here! LOL  (Actually shows how versatile this watch is for all wrist sizes)


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I thought the blue is a bit too dark and gloomy and needed some pop, it is summer time after all


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> I thought the blue is a bit too dark and gloomy and needed some pop, it is summer time after all
> 
> View attachment 8720314


Bezel almost looks ceramic here 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

mario24601 said:


> Well thanks alot guys!!....you finally pushed me over the edge. Just placed my order, I was going to wait a bit more but didn't want to risk them selling out. I went with numbers, non date version - figured would be good substitute for my Omega from time to time. Anyone from the states have one, how long did it take to arrive? BTW Maria gave me a 10% discount, that was cool!!
> 
> Yeah will most definitely post pics and try the 1171 on. Cant wait to get it!!! This will be my first Borealis


May I ask. How did you go about receiving the 10% discount? That would tip me over the edge and purchasing one.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

damo_t said:


> May I ask. How did you go about receiving the 10% discount? That would tip me over the edge and purchasing one.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There were coupon codes available throughout most of the pre-order time period, so that discount was most likely related to one of those special offers. Now that the watch is out of pre-order and available for regular orders, I doubt there will be any coupons available. Please feel free to double check with Borealis on that though. I very much doubt they will have trouble selling this model out though, even at full retail price. The Estoril 300 represents an incredible value when you consider all the features and extras they have included.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

salimoneus said:


> There were coupon codes available throughout most of the pre-order time period, so that discount was most likely related to one of those special offers. Now that the watch is out of pre-order and available for regular orders, I doubt there will be any coupons available. Please feel free to double check with Borealis on that though. I very much doubt they will have trouble selling this model out though, even at full retail price. The Estoril 300 represents an incredible value when you consider all the features and extras they have included.


Thank you for the background info. Admittedly, I'm late in joining the party. But not too late to pick one up hopefully.

Cheers!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

damo_t said:


> Thank you for the background info. Admittedly, I'm late in joining the party. But not too late to pick one up hopefully.
> 
> Cheers!


I wouldn't wait.... Look at those curves... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> I wouldn't wait.... Look at those curves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, very sexy curves. :-d


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

gortz said:


> My Black Arabic No Date on Blue Perlon


Thought I had my choice nailed down to Black Dial Big Triangle No Date. For some reason this photo has me thinking otherwise :-s


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

My black Estoril on Cincy Strap Works desert sand RAF nato strap.







Found the mystery why the blue bezel of my blue look so blue. It's because of the reflection from the blue sky!

More desert sand RAF strap.














To be honest, I don't like this RAF strap. Too stiff for my liking and the sealed end near the buckle keeps scratching the tender skin of my under wrist. All my 4 pieces of RAF strap shows the same traits. Maybe the use of nail file will help to reduce the scratchy feeling.

On Cincy Strap Works Black and Gray Argyle strap.







This one is better than the RAF, soft and no scratchy feeling. However, colour scheme is a bit too young and hip for my age.

On kevlar strap.







Nice. I probably keep this on my black Estoril till the arrival of my mesh bracelet.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Jguitron said:


> I wouldn't wait.... Look at those curves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noted. 
I reached out to Maria and received the same 10% discount. Needless to say that I immediately pulled the trigger on a Blue Big Triangle No-Date.
Thanks all for the enablement.
Can't wait to receive it.

Cheers!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Noted.
> I reached out to Maria and received the same 10% discount. Needless to say that I immediately pulled the trigger on a Blue Big Triangle No-Date.
> Thanks all for the enablement.
> Can't wait to receive it.
> ...


Tempting to go for the 3rd (blue triangle no date). :rodekaart

Must resist till Christmas ... o|


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Tempting to go for the 3rd (blue triangle no date). :rodekaart
> 
> Must resist till Christmas ... o|


They honestly may not be around till Christmas. I don't think Borealis will make another run, to my knowledge. Once they're sold out, they're sold out. The Arabic date and big triangle date in black are both history now, as they're both sold out. *I think*

To be safe, I'd do it as soon as possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think they are referring to the mkii forum here on WUS


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Can anyone comment on if leather straps rub against the case? It seems like the spring bars are awfully close, but I can't tell. Just wanted to ask before pulling the trigger.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

cdonald said:


> Can anyone comment on if leather straps rub against the case? It seems like the spring bars are awfully close, but I can't tell. Just wanted to ask before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Check out my review and you'll see! I have a thick Cola Reb on it and it wears perfectly fine. No issues that I've encountered thus far.

Edit: I grabbed the pics for you.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

cdonald said:


> Can anyone comment on if leather straps rub against the case? It seems like the spring bars are awfully close, but I can't tell. Just wanted to ask before pulling the trigger.


I currently have the watch on a Nomos shell cordovan strap, and it just barely clears the case, I can definitely see a potential issue with a thicker strap.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I, too, have a ColaReb strap on both my blue and black. At first, I was going to say that the straps didn't run against the case but I had to take a closer look. I noticed some markings on the leather which I assume is because it does rub against the case. Your mileage may vary. It doesn't bother me. If it does, then get a thin strap like the Worn&Wound straps which I recall to be thin. Personally I hated the thin straps which is why I vastly prefer ColaReb.

I hope my shaky pictures come through and you can see what I mean by markings on the middle part of the leather closest to the case.



cdonald said:


> Can anyone comment on if leather straps rub against the case? It seems like the spring bars are awfully close, but I can't tell. Just wanted to ask before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> I currently have the watch on a Nomos shell cordovan strap, and it just barely clears the case, I can definitely see a potential issue with a thicker strap.


Lol, I was just thinking of getting the same Nomos strap. Could you share a few pics?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

cdonald said:


> Can anyone comment on if leather straps rub against the case? It seems like the spring bars are awfully close, but I can't tell. Just wanted to ask before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


My strap from CSW is a bit thicker and I ended up curving the pins gently, which allowed me to fit the strap well. No issues at all otherwise.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Seems that there may be some rub, depending on the strap. I don't think that will deter me from getting one, but good to know nonetheless. Triangle, or arabic, triangle, or arabic... hmm

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I REALLY like this watch, they did a great job all the way around.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

cdonald said:


> Thanks everyone. Seems that there may be some rub, depending on the strap. I don't think that will deter me from getting one, but good to know nonetheless. Triangle, or arabic, triangle, or arabic... hmm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


If the strap rubs, does it destroy the strap? I've never experienced this before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Ffej4 said:


> If the strap rubs, does it destroy the strap? I've never experienced this before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beats me! I just know others have had the same concern with other watches, so I wanted to ask here because it looked close. I've personally never had it happen with any of my watches. Someone else is surely more qualified to answer that question than I...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, I was just thinking of getting the same Nomos strap. Could you share a few pics?


These are some photos of the blue Estoril 300 on a black Nomos shell cordovan strap.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Mesh bracelets vary quite a bit from smooth flat ends to lose mesh. Prices are also pretty wide.

Would those lucky guys with mesh dressed Estorils post your pics here:

Metal bracelet options for the BOREALIS ESTORIL 300 watch

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=3380498&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Thank you in advance!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> These are some photos of the blue Estoril 300 on a black Nomos shell cordovan strap.


Great. I probably get 1 or 2 Nomos Shell Cordovan soon. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I bought a set of curved spring bars from toxic natos. Straps fit easily now.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Great. I probably get 1 or 2 Nomos Shell Cordovan soon. Thanks for sharing your pics.


Quick tangent: I am fairly sure the Nomos straps are done by a German company named Fluco. 
If you buy from them you will save a few bucks compared to the Nomos price.

Example: http://m.ebay.com/itm/20mm-Fluco-Br...3D231106241472&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Quick tangent: I am fairly sure the Nomos straps are done by a German company named Fluco.
> If you buy from them you will save a few bucks compared to the Nomos price.
> 
> Example: 20mm Fluco Brown Shell Cordovan German Made Leather Watch Band Strap | eBay


Great. Thanks for the info. Appreciated.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Are curved spring bars safe? I've never used them but will they be weakened due to the curve and more easily bend out of place?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Ffej4 said:


> If the strap rubs, does it destroy the strap? I've never experienced this before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from my experience. It doesn't as when on wrist it does not move from that position, if the strap was moving all the time then wear & tear would happen. 
Also it would only wear until a perfect fit. Then you could put a bit of cream polish to colour. Job done.
regards.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still enjoying these curves.












size comparison to a 44mm watch







have a great Wednesday
regards from London.


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

I think tonight is the night! Definitely going with the black dial, no date. Just need to decide Big Triangle vs Arabic Numbers :-so|


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

A few glamour shots of this beauty, this time using an actual camera

























































I didn't open the watch box to pick something else since two weeks. Is it serious, doc?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Good pictures! Glad to see everyone is enjoying what I'm enjoying as well! I think tomorrow I will start using my Borealis Blue.....I've been using my Borealis Black for a few days now and it's time to switch back.

The one downside to my Blue is that it doesn't have a date. Perhaps I should have gotten it with date. #firstworldproblems #BorealisWins #TanjecterlyCantWin


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Are curved spring bars safe? I've never used them but will they be weakened due to the curve and more easily bend out of place?


I bought a case with about 100 bars a while ago sizes 16-26 if a remember correctly for under $10. I curved 21mm pins and I haven't had a problem after some heavy usage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> A few glamour shots of this beauty, this time using an actual camera...


Beautiful, beautiful shots. Eye candy.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> I bought a case with about 100 bars a while ago sizes 16-26 if a remember correctly for under $10. I curved 21mm pins and I haven't had a problem after some heavy usage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good idea of using 21 mm spring bar to curve.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

A few more pics on kevlar strap ...





























Lastly, 42.5 mm vs 41.5 mm ...







... at least to me, 41.5 mm wins.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Really great pics of a true beauty, #n1k0 !

Even though the Estoril looks great on nearly every strap, or bracelet, I truly believe this beauty belongs on mesh !!!

Regards,


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Done and done! 

After a long evening of back and forth I have decided to go with the black dial, no date, Arabic numbers.

Now the waiting begins


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Obsessed Much said:


> Done and done!
> 
> After a long evening of back and forth I have decided to go with the black dial, no date, Arabic numbers.
> 
> Now the waiting begins


Welcome to our Estoril club.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> Really great pics of a true beauty, #n1k0 !
> 
> Even though the Estoril looks great on nearly every strap, or bracelet, I truly believe this beauty belongs on mesh !!!
> 
> Regards,


I have to agree


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Welcome to our Estoril club.


Thank you 

I hope I made the right decision, after seeing your last photos I started thinking I should have gone the big triangle version! I contemplated changing my order but I already got the shipping confirmation.

It was such a close decision that I'm sure I would have been happy with either dial version ;-)

The wait is going to be painful


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Obsessed Much said:


> I hope I made the right decision, after seeing your last photos I started thinking I should have gone the big triangle version! I contemplated changing my order but I already got the shipping confirmation.
> 
> It was such a close decision that I'm sure I would have been happy with either dial version ;-)


Very true, I'm always torn between my black triangle and blue Arabic as they're both equaly amazing. Resisting hard the temptation to wear both at the same time which would be rather ridiculous


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Obsessed Much said:


> Thank you
> 
> I hope I made the right decision, after seeing your last photos I started thinking I should have gone the big triangle version! I contemplated changing my order but I already got the shipping confirmation.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. And yes, either triangle or arabic, you should be very happy. 

Patients, bro. If you think your wait is painful, you should see how I endured since my preorder of both Estoril October last year. When it was time to me to receive my black first about 1 month ago, I had to tell Maria to ship later, together with the blue. Plus I am not around to receive it, during the June end to early July.

I just received both of them together last Tuesday. And I can say is, all that waiting make the heart grow fonder. Totally worth the wait. 



n1k0 said:


> Very true, I'm always torn between my black triangle and blue Arabic as they're both equaly amazing. Resisting hard the temptation to wear both at the same time which would be rather ridiculous


I must confess, I am tempted to wear the black on my left wrist while blue on the right wrist. But unless you are General Norman Schwarzkopf, I don't think anyone can pull this off.







Remembering General Norman Schwarzkopf & His Watches | aBlogtoWatch

Anyway, SKX009 is my favourite Seiko diver watch too.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Obsessed Much said:


> I think tonight is the night! Definitely going with the black dial, no date. Just need to decide Big Triangle vs Arabic Numbers :-so|


I had same dilemma, went numbers. Just thought triangle was just Lil too big

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

mario24601 said:


> I had same dilemma, went numbers. Just thought triangle was just Lil too big
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


I did have the same hesitation but went triangle anyway, and I really don't regret it at all since it's really not that big in the flesh (metal )


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would also agree that the triangle seems smaller in person and grounds the dial nicely.

Also though I love the symmetry and cleanliness of the no date I have surprised myself a couple times by checking for the date and not having it. Almost all my other watches have a date and I guess I didn't realize how much I used it.

Still happy with my decision though!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I also changed my mind approximately 8282733882837 times between Arabic and Big Triangle no date. 

In the end the first one to come available on the second hand market was what made the choice for me, so Arabic it is. 
In the future if one of you who picked big triangle wants to try the other we could do a swap, keep that in mind. 

I like no date better on dive watches, especially if vintage looking.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back on metal tonight, celebrating, a tender I put in last month in Budapest has been accepted, 2 weeks work = a yeas pay....

























Cheers guys.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I like no date better on dive watches, especially if vintage looking.


I kind of feel the same except my mindset extends that to all mechanical watches. My messed up brain tends to think if you're going to want multi-functions, get a digital watch, G-Shock, Garmin watch or an ABC watch, if you want something old fashioned (read something with clockwork inside that goes tick-tock) then go basic as you can. It's like the opposite of the phrase "Go big or go home" or something..... "Go small or get out"? I'm sure it's some sort of psychological disorder or something! ... but this is a WUS forum so we're all in the same boat somewhat!:-!


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Back on metal tonight, celebrating, a tender I put in last month in Budapest has been accepted, 2 weeks work = a yeas pay....
> View attachment 8736890
> View attachment 8736898
> View attachment 8736906
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Trying to make the most of my time with the Estoril after trading in the work watch at the end of the day.





































PS
For the Canadians out there-using the standard shipping service there were no additional fees. No gst or duty.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OFF TOPIC, Borealis archives #ScorpionFish #RetroModernism #BonettoCinturini321





























*


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

changes straps


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> Very true, I'm always torn between my black triangle and blue Arabic as they're both equaly amazing. Resisting hard the temptation to wear both at the same time which would be rather ridiculous


The thought might be ridiculous but what a statement! :-d Or you could just claim that you needed a GMT function ;-)

Take it easy and hope you keep enjoying the Estorils


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You're welcome. And yes, either triangle or arabic, you should be very happy.
> 
> Patients, bro. If you think your wait is painful, you should see how I endured since my preorder of both Estoril October last year. When it was time to me to receive my black first about 1 month ago, I had to tell Maria to ship later, together with the blue. Plus I am not around to receive it, during the June end to early July.
> 
> ...


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> I had same dilemma, went numbers. Just thought triangle was just Lil too big
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Any regrets?


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Pakz said:


> I did have the same hesitation but went triangle anyway, and I really don't regret it at all since it's really not that big in the flesh (metal )





boatswain said:


> I would also agree that the triangle seems smaller in person and grounds the dial nicely.
> 
> Also though I love the symmetry and cleanliness of the no date I have surprised myself a couple times by checking for the date and not having it. Almost all my other watches have a date and I guess I didn't realize how much I used it.
> 
> Still happy with my decision though!


These comments aren't helping me accept my decision :-d Nah, all good, I've got a precista PRS18 with the triangle so it will be good to have something slightly different.

Boatswain,

I do the same thing switching from my marathon tsar to the precista. I never thought I'd use the date function so much. I choose no date with my automatics so it's one less thing to set each time I wear them.

Take it easy


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Borealis Triangle No Date on a hot summer morning.


----------



## digitalwave (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi,


I just got triangle+no date estoril 300 3 days ago. As soon as I unboxed it, I started testing timing. I was shaking my watch on my wrist to see timing still worked correctly. I found around 4~5 secs got faster after shaking it. If I wore it carefully like not shaking, it seemed to work slightly better but around 17 secs get ahead during 7~8 hours.

I was not really happy about that since I just got it and not even took out plastic cover attached on the watch.Also it is a sport watch and people will move arms/wrist by doing something/activities.

I email to Maria about this issue and she suggested me to demagnetize my watch. Luckily my company has that equipment, so after demagnetizing it, it runs precise. It has been passing 2 days with full-wind(40 turns) and it gives me +4/2days so far. 

I usually jogging to my company from a bus stop and of course I move my arms and wrists as I running. I have noticed that every time I check the timing after jogging, timing changes slightly faster around +0.5 secs.


I assume this is the way the movement works, so I may need to wear it carefully; however, overall I am really impressed by the qualities of estroil 300 with affordable price in my skinny wrist(around 6 inch).

Thanks,


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Glad to hear the demagnetization worked for you. +2 seconds per day is very good, mine was +9 seconds out of the box so I regulated it myself and now I'm +24 seconds in 12 days so the same timekeeping as you which I am extremely happy with. The escapement on a mechanical watch will be affected by forces like gravity and those experienced while swinging your wrist during your jogging. That is to be expected.


----------



## digitalwave (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi,


just got triangle+no date estoril 300 3 days ago. As soon as I unboxed it, I started testing timing.

Shaking my watch on my wrist to see timing still worked correctly. I found around 4~5 secs got faster after shaking it. If I wore it carefully like not shaking, it seemed to work slightly better but around +17 secs get ahead during 7~8 hours.

I was not really happy about that since I just got it and not even took out plastic cover attached on the watch.Also it is a sport watch and people will move arms/wrist by doing something/activities.

I emailed to Maria about this issue ,and she suggested me to demagnetize my watch. Luckily my company has that equipment, so after demagnetizing it, it runs precise. It has been passing 2 days with full-wind(40 turns) and it gives me +4/2days so far. 

Usually jogging to my company from a bus stop ,and of course I move my arms and wrists as I'm running. I have noticed that every time I check the timing after jogging, the timing changes slightly faster around +0.5~1 secs.


assuming this is the way the movement works, so I may need to wear it carefully; however, overall I am really impressed by the qualities of estroil 300 with affordable price in my skinny wrist(around 6 inch).


Thanks,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

digitalwave said:


> ... overall I am really impressed by the qualities of estroil 300 with affordable price in my skinny wrist(around 6 inch).


Imho, Estoril is a diver watch that is like heaven sent, for people like you and me with skinny wrist (less than 7").


----------



## digitalwave (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry, 

this is the first time to write something here. I just modified some words and submitted but it turns out duplicate postings. How can I delete the old one?.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Obsessed Much said:


> Any regrets?


Still waiting for it to arrive  will post my thoughts once it lands.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

digitalwave said:


> Sorry,
> 
> this is the first time to write something here. I just modified some words and submitted but it turns out duplicate postings. How can I delete the old one?.


You can't. Just edit it and say that it is double post. Hopefully, the some admin level guys will pick it up and delete it for you.

No worries. It is a common problem here in WUS forum. But there are ways to minimise the double post.

Btw, welcome to the Estoril club.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Got a bond style bracelet it in today. Based on what we learned with the 1610/930 this replacement for a 1503/825 should have fit great. These end links are too short, and don't look exactly like the picture but it is nice quality otherwise. I'm contacting them to see if I just got the wrong endlinks.


A question for B.Boston if you see this.... did you have any luck with the new bracelet? Were the endlinks indeed the incorrect ones or was it just another case of them not fitting? Thanks.


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

A few of mine. Just got the Jubilee bracelet ... I have about 8 total now...LOL























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

MrThompson said:


> A few of mine. Just got the Jubilee bracelet ... I have about 8 total now...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What jubilee is this? Thanks

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> What jubilee is this? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Found it on Amazon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

MrThompson said:


> Found it on Amazon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I like it, just needs Lil brushing 

End fit with no modify?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Thanks. I like it, just needs Lil brushing
> 
> End fit with no modify?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Might need a little trimming...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> A question for B.Boston if you see this.... did you have any luck with the new bracelet? Were the endlinks indeed the incorrect ones or was it just another case of them not fitting? Thanks.


The seller of that one was kind of useless. They didn't want to send new endlinks and couldn't tell me what the difference was between the 3-5 seemingly identical bands. Or why the end links didn't match the shape from the stock photos they used.

Since that particular one was not Amazon prime I haven't yet ordered anything else since I'm waiting on the refund first.

So to date the only SELs I've found that fit are the strapcode skx023 bracelets. I do have a few more I am going to try out tho since I'm not personally a fan of the mesh options.

Bond RAF NATO from clockwork synergy is on today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

MrThompson said:


> A few of mine. Just got the Jubilee bracelet ... I have about 8 total now...LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you be so kind to post your bracelets in the forums for options for Estoril. Looks terrific!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Today's batch














































Good looking 
Water resistance 
Well built 
Lots of sapphire 
Comfortable 
Right size 
Good timekeeping
Legibility 
Good value 
Good Lume 
Not available at the mall

I guess it passes...


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Today's batch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this combo sooooo much!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> The seller of that one was kind of useless. They didn't want to send new endlinks and couldn't tell me what the difference was between the 3-5 seemingly identical bands. Or why the end links didn't match the shape from the stock photos they used.
> 
> Since that particular one was not Amazon prime I haven't yet ordered anything else since I'm waiting on the refund first.
> 
> ...


B.Boston - I'm sorry you had bad luck with that particular seller, hope your refund arrives promptly. Thank you very much for your reply|>


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not a NATO strap guy really but since getting the Estoril 300 I've worn it on it's original NATO a bit (after cutting off the extra flap under the watch). I can dig one of the reasons being that in the rare event of one spring bar failing you still have the watch clinging on for dear life from the remaining bar.









Bearing that in mind, the Estoril can still fall from your wrist even if only one spring bar fails - that being the one that attaches the buckle to the strap. Please note that I am in no way saying that I think that this spring bar is in any way substandard or not up to the job, I just felt for my own peace of mind I could improve it just a few percent. So I replaced the original Buckle spring bar with a Marathon lugless, 20mm one. (The below shots are comparing the *buckle spring bar only* - not the watch attachment ones.)

The original spring bar penetrates into the hole in the buckle approx. 0.75mm.








The Marathon spring bar penetrates approx. 2.0mm into the hole - comes all the way through but isn't too long, perfect.








Side by side - the Marathon is a little bigger in diameter on the central portion of the bar but fits through the flexible nylon without any problem at all.








Here you can see the shoulders that press against the buckle on the original compared with the Marathon shoulderless design and the increased penetration.








Another similar comparison.








Anyway, it gives me about 1% extra peace of mind!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> I'm not a NATO strap guy really but since getting the Estoril 300 I've worn it on it's original NATO a bit (after cutting off the extra flap under the watch). I can dig one of the reasons being that in the rare event of one spring bar failing you still have the watch clinging on for dear life from the remaining bar.
> 
> View attachment 8752946
> 
> ...


That's an awesome comparison and review of such a KEY element of the wristwatch no matter how expensive or cheap the watch is.

I do see that the bars are of different length. That alone is making it fit into the buckle better.

As I've noted before, I had to curve my springbars to fit my leather strap and therefore I used a 21mm bar that seems to be very secure so far.

Having that little shoulder at the ends of the bar is a godsend when changing straps in non-drilled lugs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> ...
> 
> Anyway, it gives me about 1% extra peace of mind!


Cool. What the diameter of the mid section and the ends of the Marathon spring bar?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Cool. What the diameter of the mid section and the ends of the Marathon spring bar?


Marathon spring bars measured up at:

Inner portion - Diameter: 1.8mm Length: 19.9mm
Outer portion - Diameter 0.9mm
Overall length (tip to tip) - 24.5mm (~2.3mm tip sticking out per side)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> Marathon spring bars measured up at:
> 
> Inner portion - Diameter: 1.8mm Length: 19.9mm
> Outer portion - Diameter 0.9mm
> Overall length (tip to tip) - 24.5mm (~2.3mm tip sticking out per side)


Thanks for the very detail info. Appreciated.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

MrThompson said:


> Might need a little trimming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to fit the same bracelet, but never got the hollow endlinks really adjusted. They dislocated quite frequently, so I searched for another one. But I must admit the jubilee looked pretty.


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

DiversWatch said:


> I tried to fit the same bracelet, but never got the hollow endlinks really adjusted. They dislocated quite frequently, so I searched for another one. But I must admit the jubilee looked pretty.
> 
> View attachment 8757266
> 
> ...


Agreed, charged up my Dremel and may try trimming it over the weekend. I have an Oyster style bracelet also with better fitting lugs( after a little Dremel filing). It feels a lot heavier and stiffer on the wrist. It has solid end links. I wish I hadn't removed it. It's a ..... to get back on and line up the spring bars. May need more filing. I still like the weight and look of the Jubilee more.










I'd like it more if it had a two tone finish like the Jubilee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Speaking of strap options , I came across this in a Facebook watch strap group. I noticed the blue inside the holes on this strap and thought it might look on my blue dial Estoril... thoughts? Sale price €99.00










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

DiversWatch said:


> I tried to fit the same bracelet, but never got the hollow endlinks really adjusted. They dislocated quite frequently, so I searched for another one. But I must admit the jubilee looked pretty.


That looks hot!


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Just received mine yesterday. The lume is mesmerising. Looks similar to my SubC. Will do a lume comparison shortly.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

MrThompson said:


> Speaking of strap options , I came across this in a Facebook watch strap group. I noticed the blue inside the holes on this strap and thought it might look on my blue dial Estoril... thoughts? Sale price €99.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice!!! The problem is that if the tones of blue don't match up or at least combine well with the E300 then it's a bust. A risky €99 bust...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Looks really nice!!! The problem is that if the tones of blue don't match up or at least combine well with the E300 then it's a bust. A risky €99 bust...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#PointNoted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Narc'd said:


> I'm not a NATO strap guy really but since getting the Estoril 300 I've worn it on it's original NATO a bit (after cutting off the extra flap under the watch). I can dig one of the reasons being that in the rare event of one spring bar failing you still have the watch clinging on for dear life from the remaining bar.
> 
> View attachment 8752946
> 
> ...


One of the best and most useful posts I've seen.

Sincere thanks,
Damo


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Mine landed yesterday
I'm Q surprised by the weight of it, was expecting it to be heavier. 









Looks black from this angle.










The blue pops at different angle.










Amazing lume!










My one and only upright crown in all my collection!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

cirdec said:


> Mine landed yesterday
> I'm Q surprised by the weight of it, was expecting it to be heavier.
> 
> 
> ...


now that you mention it. Mine is pretty straight.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

One does not simply have a straight crown


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

I just had the idea that the bezel can be used for setting the date.
somebody uses it in such a way? )


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

upright crowns are quite rare anyway, even my SubC's crown is not upright. I'm just pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine isn't upright either. C'est la vie.



AVS_Racing said:


> One does not simply have a straight crown
> 
> View attachment 8760442


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I just ordered 1 black & 1 charcoal natos from Toxicnatos.com, plus some shoulderless spring bars. The keeper seems to be of better quality (maybe not as good as PhenomeNato).
> 
> Once they are in, I'll share some pics.


Ok, my ToxicNato black and charcoal came in. Both are not as soft as the ones that stock nato came with the Estoril. Maybe I ordered the wrong nato model?

A closer pic of the keeper.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ok, my ToxicNato black and charcoal came in. Both are not as soft as the ones that stock nato came with the Estoril. Maybe I ordered the wrong nato model?
> 
> A closer pic of the keeper.
> View attachment 8762410


Yes. This is the softer one https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxicbond-and-toxicverso-20mm-limited-edition


----------



## Trianglebricks (Jun 25, 2016)

So asked my 16 yr old which watch was more expensive the omega 300 or the Borealis 300, her response both times I asked was the same,she said the Borealis, she is 16 and has seen my watch sickness since she was 2, from 13K red submariners to MKII Kingstons ( about 10 of them) to Omega 300's NOS and original models, so she knows watches, just funny how to the average person, the Borealis looks as expensive and well crafted as the omega Watchco 300.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Borealis totally got the lume right for the Estoril! The blue lume is almost the same as the SubC.










It looks more blue in real life.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I've actually contacted Todd about the toxic nato he said the borealis version is more plush and thicker than his normal nato but his normal nato is much more durable due to tighter a weave. And less prone to fraying as my borealis one is already starting to fray around the holes.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Trianglebricks said:


> So asked my 16 yr old which watch was more expensive the omega 300 or the Borealis 300, her response both times I asked was the same,she said the Borealis, she is 16 and has seen my watch sickness since she was 2, from 13K red submariners to MKII Kingstons ( about 10 of them) to Omega 300's NOS and original models, so she knows watches, just funny how to the average person, the Borealis looks as expensive and well crafted as the omega Watchco 300.


Beautiful collection and pictures! Any chance you'd try fitting that 1171 to the Estoril? I've wondered if it would fit and how it would look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Still waiting for mine  it has shipped but I guess they sent it by pony express. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

I ordered the blue no date all numerals friday. Already got my shipment confirmation. The wait begins


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Made a matching blue notched strap today


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

cirdec said:


> Made a matching blue notched strap today


You made it??? Wow!

That deserves more pics of the strap. How did you accomplish that?

Looks great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> You made it??? Wow!
> 
> That deserves more pics of the strap. How did you accomplish that?
> 
> ...


To be honest, I recycled an old 24mm strap and cut the lugs portion to fit the 20mm lug of the borealis.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spent the day on perlon


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Check out that crystal.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Can't seem to get it off my wrist


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cirdec said:


> Can't seem to get it off my wrist


Not surprise.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

The casework on this is amazing. I like just about every strap I've put it on. And love the way the light interacts with the angles of the case and curve in the crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trianglebricks (Jun 25, 2016)

The 3 Amigos


----------



## moony_quad (Nov 30, 2011)

B.Boston said:


> The casework on this is amazing. I like just about every strap I've put it on. And love the way the light interacts with the angles of the case and curve in the crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree......it suits any strap...here on a Geckota real Bond RAF out for a walk. Like many a buffoon in these here parts, I change the strap on a whim too often for any sane man. But. It's. Fun.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just received mine! I will post more detailed thoughts later but initial reaction is great. I really like the look of it and the quality seems higher than its price point. Can't wait to do in depth comparison to my Omega 300!

Like most of your probably do, first thing I did was get my trusty 7X loupe to take a closer look. Quality of finish and lume application is good.

I did find two tiny scratch marks on the case edge. Nothing worth complaining about since I'm sure it will get marked up soon enough once I find a bracelet for it. They are not deep at all, so I think I can overlook them.

Packaging was nothing to write home about. These watches are not exactly cheap, affordable but not cheap - I was surprised it was put in envelope and not an outer box.

Bezel action is crisp with no play (maybe very very minor play - not quite Omega caliber but way better than say a SKX or SRP). I was expecting it to be too firm in rotating as someone here had noted but mine is perfect in tension. I do wish it was bidirectional to keep true to the Omega 300 vintage.

More to come&#8230;


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Be careful. It starts with using a loupe and complaining about packaging, and ends up with blacklisting.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

taike said:


> Be careful. It starts with using a loupe and complaining about packaging, and ends up with blacklisting.


They blacklist me in a dream they better wake up and apologize!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> They blacklist me in a dream they better wake up and apologize!


Lol...sorry chuck


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheap bracelet I ordered off ebay to try out works. Needed a bit of effort to fit the endlinks but finally done. Wears quite comfy & look fine despite the dirt cheap price of only 4 bucks shipped!!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cal11 said:


> Cheap bracelet I ordered off ebay to try out works. Needed a bit of effort to fit the endlinks but finally done. Wears quite comfy & look fine despite the dirt cheap price of only 4 bucks shipped!!!


Link or item number, please.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Classic Solid Stainless Steel Curved End Watch Strap Band Bracelet 18 20 22 24mm | eBay

Must say that the end links does not fit easily. Took me quite long to finally push the spring in the holes. Have to bend the inner catch in the endlinks also. So take that into consideration. But it is just 4 bucks no harm trying.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Poll. Of these two, which looks better. Kevlar or Tropic rubber?



















Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

mario24601 said:


> Poll. Of these two, which looks better. Kevlar or Tropic rubber?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Tropic no doubt for me


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tropic


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Combo breaker Shark Mesh!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Well for this vintage style watch, I like tropic rubber, mesh, or perlon


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> ...
> 
> Packaging was nothing to write home about. These watches are not exactly cheap, affordable but not cheap - I was surprised it was put in envelope and not an outer box.
> 
> ...


True, packaging is nothing to write about. Even though it is an envelope, at least it is an air bubbled one. So I am fine with it.

After all, a flat $10 international shipping fee for 2 Estorils I received together, is really the lowest I ever know, other than those which explicitly indicated shipment included in the cost of their watch, eg. Obris Morgan.

I had seen worst packagings before, eg. Tiger Concept. But TC's shipping cost is free.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Combo breaker Shark Mesh!
> 
> View attachment 8788210


Nice shot of showing the sapphire's reflection.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Poll. Of these two, which looks better. Kevlar or Tropic rubber?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevlar looks better to me.


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

mario24601 said:


>


Hi,

You mentioned earlier that you chose the Arabic numbers as you thought the triangle was too big. This is the same reason I did as well. Any regrets so far?

I'm waiting for mine, I only ordered last Wednesday. Has anyone from Australia ordered one and do you know how long it took to arrive with standard shipping?

Great photos everyone!

Thanks


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

mario24601 said:


> Poll. Of these two, which looks better. Kevlar or Tropic rubber?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously tropic, that's how I wear mine!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Tropic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Obsessed Much said:


> Hi,
> 
> You mentioned earlier that you chose the Arabic numbers as you thought the triangle was too big. This is the same reason I did as well. Any regrets so far?
> 
> ...


I ordered last Tuesday, so it's a race to Oz. 
Seriously, not sure on shipping times. I'm secretly hoping 10 business days.
I went Blue/Big Triangle/No Date.
Have already ordered and waiting for Marathon Spring bars and a shark mesh from the Bay.

Cheers,
Damo


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

cal11 said:


> Classic Solid Stainless Steel Curved End Watch Strap Band Bracelet 18 20 22 24mm | eBay
> 
> Must say that the end links does not fit easily. Took me quite long to finally push the spring in the holes. Have to bend the inner catch in the endlinks also. So take that into consideration. But it is just 4 bucks no harm trying.


Great option! Would you mind reposting in the metal bracelet options for E300 thread here?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/metal-bracelet-options-borealis-estoril-300-watch-3380498.html

Thank you!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

damo_t said:


> I ordered last Tuesday, so it's a race to Oz.
> Seriously, not sure on shipping times. I'm secretly hoping 10 business days.
> I went Blue/Big Triangle/No Date.
> Have already ordered and waiting for Marathon Spring bars and a shark mesh from the Bay.
> ...


The race is on!

I should order the Marathon bars as well, thanks for the reminder.

Happy waiting,

Thanks, 
Adrian


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Great option! Would you mind reposting in the metal bracelet options for E300 thread here?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/metal-bracelet-options-borealis-estoril-300-watch-3380498.html
> 
> ...


Done. Added a review of the shark mesh I bought from the same seller too. Their prices are dirt cheap.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

^ Thank you much and wear your watch in great health!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Obsessed Much said:


> Hi,
> 
> You mentioned earlier that you chose the Arabic numbers as you thought the triangle was too big. This is the same reason I did as well. Any regrets so far?
> 
> ...


I'm very glad went with numbers. It's just more balanced to me. The triangle still looks a bit too large. If it was size of my 2264 then I would have gone with triangle. The 12, 3, 6, 9 just about looks perfect, almost as good as vintage Omega 300.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## KatieB17 (Oct 5, 2012)

Did folks in the US receive a notice when the package arrived here? My Portugal shipping number says the item has been sent but hasn't updated in 10 days and the tracking number doesn't work with any US carriers. Not complaining, just feeling antsy!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

KatieB17 said:


> Did folks in the US receive a notice when the package arrived here? My Portugal shipping number says the item has been sent but hasn't updated in 10 days and the tracking number doesn't work with any US carriers. Not complaining, just feeling antsy!


No worries, it will come. It will probably take 2-3 weeks to reach you, for $10 international shipment.

Who knows, maybe the mail man is at your door steps now. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> ...
> The 12, 3, 6, 9 just about looks perfect, almost as good as vintage Omega 300.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Great. Good to hear that the standard of Estorilis is nearly as good as SM300.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

KatieB17 said:


> Did folks in the US receive a notice when the package arrived here? My Portugal shipping number says the item has been sent but hasn't updated in 10 days and the tracking number doesn't work with any US carriers. Not complaining, just feeling antsy!


Same here, it still hasn't updated and I got it yesterday. Took 11 days to Cali.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

moony_quad said:


> I agree......it suits any strap...here on a Geckota real Bond RAF out for a walk...


I've seen that strap on Amazon, how do you like it? what other Nato's have you had and how does it compare? I think I am going to mod mine into a single pass, and in the even I screw up I'll need a new one! haha


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mario24601 said:


> Poll. Of these two, which looks better. Kevlar or Tropic rubber?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i actually like both as much, you should alternate a few weeks on each.
regards.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Managed to catch "the blues" today


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cirdec said:


> Managed to catch "the blues" today


Great shots.


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> I'm very glad went with numbers. It's just more balanced to me. The triangle still looks a bit too large. If it was size of my 2264 then I would have gone with triangle. The 12, 3, 6, 9 just about looks perfect, almost as good as vintage Omega 300.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Cool, sounds like we've had the same thought process so I should be fine 

Hopefully only another week to go!

Thanks for the reply,

Adrian


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> i actually like both as much, you should alternate a few weeks on each.
> regards.


+1

They both have a similar "look", but I'm sure wears differently due to the different materials.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

cirdec said:


> Managed to catch "the blues" today


Nothing wrong with those kinda "blue"

Did you replcae the straight springbars with curved ones?


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

I had the original spring bars on.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

cirdec said:


> I had the original spring bars on.


Wow, fooled me. In the last pic the band at the top lug parallels the contour of the bezel nicely as if a curved springbar was in there. Looks great!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

An action shot, enjoying it on Tropic.










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> An action shot, enjoying it on Tropic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what is your impression when comparing the wear of E300 and the Seamaster?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks wise it's very similar so I really like that. Weight is heavier. Not a bad thing but the Omega is so light you really forget you have it on. I do wish the E300 hands were longer, especially the seconds hand, also wish it was white. Size is perfect. The best thing, and reason I got the E300, I don't have to worry about getting it wet or banging it up. I'm happy with purchase. Keeping good time, a little fast but not bad. I'll post side by side pics soon. Let me know if you have any questions. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

My blue on Eulit perlon today









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Toh said:


> My blue on Eulit perlon today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Panama or kristall style?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Kristall 😊

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Toh said:


> Kristall
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


That looks great. Might have to grab one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well my Estoril300 just landed, was worried it's not arrive before I left for Florida but it made it on time for vaca 
First impressions are very good. 
Will have to take better pics and share my thoughts. 
Like it a lot so far even the strap looks good but not enough space to tuck in the tail back in the first hardware keeper.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well my Estoril300 just landed, was worried it's not arrive before I left for Florida but it made it on time for vaca
> First impressions are very good.
> Will have to take better pics and share my thoughts.
> Like it a lot so far even the strap looks good but not enough space to tuck in the tail back in the first hardware keeper.
> ...


Yup, beautiful watch. Good job taking such nice shots.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Still enjoying mine  can you tell?










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine will have to wait till September to see wrist time again, as I have decided to designate the Seafarer II orange/blue as my official "watch of the holidays"...
The Estoril is more versatile, easier to wear in general... But summer is THE time when you can manage easily a 44mm, thick and bold orange and vivid blue 4000m diver! (Even if I perfectly see my self wearing it also in the winter ;-)).


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love my black. So versatile. Will have to switch to my blue later. Perhaps this afternoon.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Pakz said:


> Mine will have to wait till September to see wrist time again, as I have decided to designate the Seafarer II orange/blue as my official "watch of the holidays"...
> The Estoril is more versatile, easier to wear in general... But summer is THE time when you can manage easily a 44mm, thick and bold orange and vivid blue 4000m diver! (Even if I perfectly see my self wearing it also in the winter ;-)).


You should take pics of both watches together, as they are related.
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well my Estoril300 just landed, was worried it's not arrive before I left for Florida but it made it on time for vaca
> First impressions are very good.
> Will have to take better pics and share my thoughts.
> Like it a lot so far even the strap looks good but not enough space to tuck in the tail back in the first hardware keeper.
> ...


Hi Jeep99dad,
a few pics of the estoril & your Oris together....
regards my freind.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toh said:


> My blue on Eulit perlon today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toh
That looks great. I debated hard on getting that strap but thought it might be to bright and busy but it seems to work well. Any chance of a couple more pics and different lights?

In real life do the colours blend or does it look mottled?

Thanks for sharing!

My black perlon seems to work well on the blue too. Though in bright sun I often think A blue perlon would be better.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> You should take pics of both watches together, as they are related.
> regards


Right you are! Here they are in a q'n'd session!

















Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well my Estoril300 just landed, was worried it's not arrive before I left for Florida but it made it on time for vaca
> First impressions are very good.
> Will have to take better pics and share my thoughts.
> Like it a lot so far even the strap looks good but not enough space to tuck in the tail back in the first hardware keeper.
> ...


Cool I did the ford vs the Chevy


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

MY WHITE SECOND HAND HAS FINALLY BEEN INSTALLED.

I have been working on this for weeks. It's not the exact hand I would have liked, but I think it looks great and adds a lot to the watch. Plus, I'm not trying to replicate an SM300, so this hand suffices for me perfectly fine.

If you want it, order the Yobokies Mod White C1 second hand ($10/piece) and have your watchmaker crimp the .20mm mounting hole to .17mm to fit the Miyota movement. They're $10/piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ffej4 said:


> MY WHITE SECOND HAND HAS FINALLY BEEN INSTALLED.
> 
> I have been working on this for weeks. It's not the exact hand I would have liked, but I think it looks great and adds a lot to the watch. Plus, I'm not trying to replicate an SM300, so this hand suffices for me perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


Looks good. What bracelet is this? Thanks

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Great looking '68 SM300!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Looks good. What bracelet is this? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


It is the Hadley Roma MB-4226. And thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Trianglebricks said:


> just funny how to the average person, the Borealis looks as expensive and well crafted as the omega Watchco 300.


Is that a big surprise that a 2016 production watch can on the surface match either a NOS reproduction or a vintage piece? I would be disappointed if the Borealis didn't look as good to your 16 year old's eyes considering the advances in manufacturing and technology.

Nice collection!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Ffej4 said:


> MY WHITE SECOND HAND HAS FINALLY BEEN INSTALLED.
> 
> I have been working on this for weeks. It's not the exact hand I would have liked, but I think it looks great and adds a lot to the watch. Plus, I'm not trying to replicate an SM300, so this hand suffices for me perfectly fine.
> 
> If you want it, order the Yobokies Mod White C1 second hand ($10/piece) and have your watchmaker crimp the .20mm mounting hole to .17mm to fit the Miyota movement. They're $10/piece.


Looks great !

Actually makes a world of difference to the appearance, too.

Pity Maria didn't go along with the white seconds hand.

Regards,


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Pakz said:


> Right you are! Here they are in a q'n'd session!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a beatiful line up. Congrats, they look awsome together.
regards my freind.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Toh
> That looks great. I debated hard on getting that strap but thought it might be to bright and busy but it seems to work well. Any chance of a couple more pics and different lights?
> 
> In real life do the colours blend or does it look mottled?
> ...


Thanks. The blue on perlon actually looks lighter under the sun... I'm not wearing it today but I'll try to take a couple when I have the chance...

No, it doesn't look mottled at all... Obviously the blue colours don't exactly match but it works... to me anyway... Also, the Kristall perlon looks even better in real life...

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Selected black dial, big triangle, date because these three belong together. 
Fortunately there was no fourth option with C3 instead of BGW9 lume. 
Would still be thinking I guess : )


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

DiversWatch said:


> Selected black dial, big triangle, date because these three belong together.
> Fortunately there was no fourth option with C3 instead of BGW9 lume.
> Would still be thinking I guess : )
> 
> View attachment 8824994


Who knows. Maybe Borealis might later release a limited edition vintage model that comes with C3 lume.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Who knows. Maybe Borealis might later release a limited edition vintage model that comes with C3 lume.


I like that vintage lume idea and another two more dials with wave dials.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Still haven't taken mine off wrist:










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I like that vintage lume idea and another two more dials with wave dials.


Yup, I like your options too.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Still haven't taken mine off wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Love your last shot ^^.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Getting ready for my ZzzZZZ's


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Getting ready for my ZzzZZZ's


Hmm ... really nice shot. Love it. ^^


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This watch really holds its own even amongst much more expensive watches



















quality as good as Oris, but not like Breitling. 
Regards from London.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

My humble contribution


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, my Estoril is just in. Placed my order last Saturday and arrived today in the netherlands. Cool looking watch 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

When I was a kid my dad wore his watch on a gold coloured Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelet. Recently I was trying to recreate that watch and I discovered that Speidel were still making those straps 40 or 50 years later! So I ordered the gold one I was after but got something that would fit my Estoril as well as they aren't very expensive. By sheer coincidence, the next day I watched the movie "The Nice Guys" starring Russell Crowe and Ryan Gosling - it's set in the 70's and being a "watch idiot" I natually was looking at the watches on the characters wrists - and they were wearing them on Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelets!

So I sized the bracelet for my wrist - it was a bit fiddly but nothing major - I had read on the web they were a nightmare but this isn't so, they just take a bit of patience. Here it is on my Estoril:























I had heard that they are a nightmare for pulling arm hair too. I've only been wearing it a day but so far it hasn't been bad. Initially when you stretch the bracelet over your hand it does catch hairs between the links when it retracts and closes over your wrist. If you play with it while you're wearing it and stretch the bracelet and let it retract, it will catch hairs too. Nothing too bad though and once on and you have let it settle to it's normal length you hardly notice it, suppose it depends on the individuals arms too. The watch can be put on and removed in seconds.

The bracelet is entirely folded metal but that's just the nature of construction for it's unique stretch properties. The end link is folded and is spring loaded to fit I think 18 to 22mm lugs. I had read on the web that these can chew into the watch lugs due to the spring pressure pushing the end link ends into the sides of them so I trimmed them down to just a hair over 20mm, that way they fill the lugs without gaps but at the same time there's minimal spring pressure against the sides of the lugs. I'm not too worried about this - my dad's watch was a much smaller, dressier watch and the bracelet on that watch never did it any harm at all so maybe this issue is a web-rumour?
















I wanted to see how this bracelet would perform - in theory it should compensate for arm swell in the heat, negating the need for a micro adjust, and then also stretch enough to negate the need for a dive extension.

Here it's half way up my arm!:








I haven't used it in the water, just tested it for fit over the sleeve of a 6.5/7mm wetsuit:








Should have no problem compensating for suit compression:








Way further up the arm than it ever needs to be:








There are a lot of nooks and crannies for dirt to hide on this bracelet but I think if you were to just rinse it off occasionally or give it a clean with an old toothbrush like I do with a steel bracelet anyway, it should be fine. I think it's a pity that Speidel stick to their nasty spring loaded end links that fit a range of lug sizes though. If they offered solid end links in the common sizes - say 20mm and 22mm I feel they would be a lot better. Even if that meant increasing their prices - there's lots of wiggle room there. Strength wise I don't feel any need to worry about losing the watch. I gave it a firm tug, not too hard but just enough to get a feel for it and I reckon it's up to the task.

Another advantage is that you can wear it for playing polo! Ladies and Gentlemen - I give you the Borealis Estoril 300 "Reverso" ! ;-)


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Getting ready for my ZzzZZZ's


This is going up as my wallpaper!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> When I was a kid my dad wore his watch on a gold coloured Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelet. Recently I was trying to recreate that watch and I discovered that Speidel were still making those straps 40 or 50 years later! So I ordered the gold one I was after but got something that would fit my Estoril as well as they aren't very expensive. By sheer coincidence, the next day I watched the movie "The Nice Guys" starring Russell Crowe and Ryan Gosling - it's set in the 70's and being a "watch idiot" I natually was looking at the watches on the characters wrists - and they were wearing them on Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelets!
> 
> So I sized the bracelet for my wrist - it was a bit fiddly but nothing major - I had read on the web they were a nightmare but this isn't so, they just take a bit of patience. Here it is on my Estoril:
> 
> ...


Great post. I'll try to link it to the metal bracelet options for E300 thread if you don't mind....

Edit: oops, you did it already! Thanks so much!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Giving my tropic a try while I wait for my mesh!

Happy Saturday everyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Narc'd
i think that strap looks awsome, must be really comfterble. 
I wonder if they do a slightly tapered version. 
great post and beautiful pics.
cheers my freind.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I wonder if they do a slightly tapered version.


They have a tapered bracelet but the last 3 links - the tapered bit - are all one piece, not articulated. I wasn't sure how this would affect the look of the watch on my skinny wrist so I didn't go for that one.

https://www.amazon.com/Speidel-Twis...id=1469292611&sr=8-1&keywords=speidel+tapered


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

WTF? Lol glad yr enjoying at various positions - its a lovely piece. 


Jguitron said:


> This is going up as my wallpaper!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just fantastic lume. Noticed it again when walking down my darkened hallway.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tried to not wear and failed this weekend. A great summer day on the perlon. So comfortable. Love how svelt it wears on the Eulit kristal.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Match made in heaven, Squale mesh !


































It's perfect for my 8.3in wrist after getting two extra links from a friend. BUT it hits the case after it bends a little bit. 

















This is how it's forced to curve. 









It can be carefully "shaved down" with the right tool though. 









Pretty sure Geckota or Watchgecko make this same exact mesh with the same Breitling style extra links.

Edit: here's the link https://www.watchgecko.com/heavy-duty-milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php










And they sell extra links, if needed.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Identity crisis, blue or black?


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Ffej4 said:


> MY WHITE SECOND HAND HAS FINALLY BEEN INSTALLED.
> 
> I have been working on this for weeks. It's not the exact hand I would have liked, but I think it looks great and adds a lot to the watch. Plus, I'm not trying to replicate an SM300, so this hand suffices for me perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Your patience has paid off ;-)

How does the different lume look in the dark? Any chance of a lume shot?

Thanks, 
Adrian


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Another instance of this fantastic lume. I think sometime later I will try out the blue on a blue and white nato that I ordered from BluShark in that sale in Affordables.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Trying a nos beads of rice bracelet, what you think? Works or not?










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Trying a nos beads of rice bracelet, what you think? Works or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually does!!!!

A nice hybrid between mesh and jubilee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Trying a nos beads of rice bracelet, what you think? Works or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this has great potential! I love BoR bracelets, especially on Doxa's.

In this instance I think the combination of straight end links and slightly smaller width bracelet (compared to lug width of the Estoril) is putting me off. If this could somehow be addressed, I think it would be a great combination :-!

Hope I haven't rocked the boat ;-)

Adrian


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I think it's been mentioned here that the SKX013 bracelet fits the Estoril? Yobokies has a BOR bracelet for the SKX013 with fitted end links:

SKX013 BoR Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks, appreciate the feedback! 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Thanks, appreciate the feedback!
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


I definitely like that BoR bracelet on it too. I bet pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Someone should start a new thread titled "can anyone find a strap or bracelet that doesn't look good on an Estoril 300" LOL


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Narc'd said:


> Someone should start a new thread titled "can anyone find a strap or bracelet that doesn't look good on an Estoril 300" LOL












Kidding!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Trying a nos vintage iso :










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> Someone should start a new thread titled "can anyone find a strap or bracelet that doesn't look good on an Estoril 300" LOL


That will be a very short thread. LOL.


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

The sweep hand is lumed with C1, which sucks. It is green and very dim compared to the BGW9. Other than that I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> I think it's been mentioned here that the SKX013 bracelet fits the Estoril? Yobokies has a BOR bracelet for the SKX013 with fitted end links:
> 
> SKX013 BoR Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


:think: This makes things a little interesting! Will now have to decide on mesh (my original thoughts for the Estoril) and the BoR :-s

I love mesh bracelets as well, I think they're the most comfortable bracelet option and definitely look the part!

I'll start worrying about it once I actually receive the Estoril, until then I'll patiently wait.

Thanks for the info |>


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

I'm liking the look of the Estoril + Isofrane combination. My Doxa may have some competition for my one and only Isofrane!


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

MrThompson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks fantastic. I was hoping to get one of these, a blue/triangle/no date, when I sold my seamaster, but now all models are $500! I guess I will have to wait for one on the used forum. I should have just bit the bullet and got one at the preorder price.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, $499 now for all models?

Anyway, imho, rightfully so.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I guess they had a lot left over? I remember hearing once these were gone there won't be more.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> I guess they had a lot left over? I remember hearing once these were gone there won't be more.


Both black date models are still sold out. They just raised the prices of the other models that are left to be non discounted prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Had a surprise delivery this morning! Big surprise as I didn't expect it till late in the week or possibly early next week.

Loving this piece so far. Fit and finish looks great. It is slightly dressier then I anticipated.

My concern about the bezel width is a non issue, in real life it looks great. I'm sure if you sat it next to a vintage SM300 then you would think otherwise but looking at the Estoril 300 on it's own I think it all works.

That being said I would assume the big triangle is probably more balanced in real life then in photos. I can not confirm this as I purchased the Arabic Numbers. I have no regrets, I'm loving the combination I ordered 

Sorry for the quick and dirty iphone photo








Time for a few strap changes ;-)


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

damo_t said:


> I ordered last Tuesday, so it's a race to Oz.
> Seriously, not sure on shipping times. I'm secretly hoping 10 business days.
> I went Blue/Big Triangle/No Date.
> Have already ordered and waiting for Marathon Spring bars and a shark mesh from the Bay.
> ...


How'd you go? Any Estoril love in Sydney yet?

Mine arrived today, I'm loving it so far!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Obsessed Much said:


> How'd you go? Any Estoril love in Sydney yet?
> 
> Mine arrived today, I'm loving it so far!


No, not yet. Damn. Yours looks great! Congrats!
Now I'm really antsy, must be any day now.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Obsessed Much said:


> Had a surprise delivery this morning! Big surprise as I didn't expect it till late in the week or possibly early next week.
> 
> Loving this piece so far. Fit and finish looks great. It is slightly dressier then I anticipated.
> 
> ...


Congrats. I think you will enjoy your Estoril for a very long time.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> That being said I would assume the big triangle is probably more balanced in real life then in photos.


I have an Arabic "12" and a Big Triangle model (gotta love or names for the various models!) and I'd go along with your assumption. To my eyes at least the size of the actual "Big Triangle" looks perfectly fine in real life. I know it may be a bit bigger than on a vintage Seamaster 300 but in real life it looks fine. I've never once looked at my watch on my wrist and felt uncomfortable with the triangles size.

Here's side by side photo with another "Big Triangle" style face where it makes the Estoril's triangle look big. But like I said, for me it's just looked perfectly fine in reality - it's more the effect of looking at an image that gives it the bigger appearance.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

BBTDFTW 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatieB17 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

New bracelet


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Borealis on BluShark strap getting ready for long weekend.

Edit: I just figured out I was wearing it incorrectly. Please forgive me but it is my first time. I had to look at a video on how to wear NATO straps after I noticed that others seemed to be wearing it differently than me in the picture. D'oh!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Blue Borealis on BluShark strap getting ready for long weekend.
> 
> Edit: I just figured out I was wearing it incorrectly. Please forgive me but it is my first time. I had to look at a video on how to wear NATO straps after I noticed that others seemed to be wearing it differently than me in the picture. D'oh!


Even when you wear the nato wrongly, somehow it still look nice.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Blue Borealis on BluShark strap getting ready for long weekend.
> 
> Edit: I just figured out I was wearing it incorrectly. Please forgive me but it is my first time. I had to look at a video on how to wear NATO straps after I noticed that others seemed to be wearing it differently than me in the picture. D'oh!


Actually looks good! I'd wear it like that even though I'm not a NATO guy.

... I don't think there's a "wrong" way...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> I have an Arabic "12" and a Big Triangle model (gotta love or names for the various models!) and I'd go along with your assumption. To my eyes at least the size of the actual "Big Triangle" looks perfectly fine in real life. I know it may be a bit bigger than on a vintage Seamaster 300 but in real life it looks fine. I've never once looked at my watch on my wrist and felt uncomfortable with the triangles size.
> 
> Here's side by side photo with another "Big Triangle" style face where it makes the Estoril's triangle look big. But like I said, for me it's just looked perfectly fine in reality - it's more the effect of looking at an image that gives it the bigger appearance.


+1 and nice comparo (is yours the auto or quartz?)

Its only when you have the Estoril next to another "triangle" watch that you can really notice difference. In real life on my wrist I never notice it as being too big or out of proportion. If yo compare the Borealis dial to the Precista they seem to have similar proportions compared to the dial size - the Borealis looks like it has a slightly bigger dial so the triangle, 369 font, and 10 minute markers are also slightly bigger than the Precista. I think both did a fine executing their dial design.

Here are my two (but mine has date):


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> +1 and nice comparo (is yours the auto or quartz?)


That's the quartz model. I had the auto but I decided I wanted to have a quartz watch as I hadn't got one. It's actually harder to get something a bit "different" in quartz that it is in automatic as mostly the microbrands that offer all the variety don't do quartz as it doesn't sell as well to us WIS types. The Precista ticked all the boxes - has that cool Nato stock code on the back and the original issued watch was a quartz too so it has that "authenticity" factor. I couldn't justify keeping both the auto and quartz so I sold the auto.


----------



## moony_quad (Nov 30, 2011)

Rather sophisticated on the grey TSS nato methinks............also suits the Bond RAF.........incoming is a Bonetto Cinturini 328 rubber nato and a Helenarou bond ("...I really, ahem, don't....cough,cough.....have that many straps....." he explained to his rather perplexed wife)....


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This is precisely why I am on the hunt for a PRS 18Q. Eddie tells me that the new ones won't be available till "the back end of the year." And used ones are rarer than hen's teeth.



Narc'd said:


> That's the quartz model. I had the auto but I decided I wanted to have a quartz watch as I hadn't got one. It's actually harder to get something a bit "different" in quartz that it is in automatic as mostly the microbrands that offer all the variety don't do quartz as it doesn't sell as well to us WIS types. The Precista ticked all the boxes - has that cool Nato stock code on the back and the original issued watch was a quartz too so it has that "authenticity" factor. I couldn't justify keeping both the auto and quartz so I sold the auto.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Mondrian Borealis Blue.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

New shoes for the weekend...

Bonetto Cinturini Model 325 rubber. Smells great. Feels great. Looks great.

Perfect for a weekend on the lake!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhymanoserous (Nov 23, 2014)

Link to where I can get that strap plz?


----------



## rhymanoserous (Nov 23, 2014)

MrThompson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link to where I can get that strap plz?


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I got it on eBay, but the seller has a website too... Panatime. They have black and grey in stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

All black dial Estorils are sold out and all blues are now $500. Damn. Future collectible? I think so!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Congrats. I think you will enjoy your Estoril for a very long time.


Thank you, I think so too!


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> I have an Arabic "12" and a Big Triangle model (gotta love or names for the various models!) and I'd go along with your assumption. To my eyes at least the size of the actual "Big Triangle" looks perfectly fine in real life. I know it may be a bit bigger than on a vintage Seamaster 300 but in real life it looks fine. I've never once looked at my watch on my wrist and felt uncomfortable with the triangles size.
> 
> Here's side by side photo with another "Big Triangle" style face where it makes the Estoril's triangle look big. But like I said, for me it's just looked perfectly fine in reality - it's more the effect of looking at an image that gives it the bigger appearance.
> 
> View attachment 8872970





studiompd said:


> +1 and nice comparo (is yours the auto or quartz?)
> 
> Its only when you have the Estoril next to another "triangle" watch that you can really notice difference. In real life on my wrist I never notice it as being too big or out of proportion. If yo compare the Borealis dial to the Precista they seem to have similar proportions compared to the dial size - the Borealis looks like it has a slightly bigger dial so the triangle, 369 font, and 10 minute markers are also slightly bigger than the Precista. I think both did a fine executing their dial design.


In the end I think I was being over cautious in ordering the Arabic dial in fear that the triangle was too large. Some photos make it look huge, I'm sure it's got to do with certain camera angles etc. If you look at the big triangle version on it's own then it all works. I'm still very happy with my decision though.

I've never seen an original sm300 in person so the following is my opinion based on photos. After looking at photos of the Omega sm300 on the internet I believe the Estoril big triangle is more accurate to the original then most of us (myself included) first think. If you look at the 2nd and 58th minute marks on the dial of an sm300, you will notice that they intersect the sides of the triangle. This is the same as on the Estoril. What might be happening is, if the dial of the Estoril is larger then the sm300 and everything is in the same proportion then this would result in a physically larger triangle on the Estoril. And thus messing with our minds.

If you look at the Precista dial, you will notice that the 2nd and 58th minute marks are slightly off the base of the triangle. On the MKII Project 300 they just touch the base of the triangle. This results in a slimmer triangle.

This all made sense in my head, not sure how well I've explained it :-s

These are just my observations but thought I would put it out there.

Thanks and hope everyone is enjoying their Estorils, I most certainly am! |>

Have a good weekend, 
Adrian 
Pics borrowed from the internet and MKII website:


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Ffej4 said:


> All black dial Estorils are sold out and all blues are now $500. Damn. Future collectible? I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need to get myself a black nato! That looks way better then the supplied bond style.

I've got zulus but I don't think the rounded hardware works as well


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wearing the estoril on holiday. Been diving, snorkeling, swimming.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Obsessed Much said:


> In the end I think I was being over cautious in ordering the Arabic dial in fear that the triangle was too large. Some photos make it look huge, I'm sure it's got to do with certain camera angles etc. If you look at the big triangle version on it's own then it all works. I'm still very happy with my decision though.
> 
> I've never seen an original sm300 in person so the following is my opinion based on photos. After looking at photos of the Omega sm300 on the internet I believe the Estoril big triangle is more accurate to the original then most of us (myself included) first think. If you look at the 2nd and 58th minute marks on the dial of an sm300, you will notice that they intersect the sides of the triangle. This is the same as on the Estoril. What might be happening is, if the dial of the Estoril is larger then the sm300 and everything is in the same proportion then this would result in a physically larger triangle on the Estoril. And thus messing with our minds.
> 
> ...


Wow, you're really deep. 

All I know is, after reviewing all the vintage SM300 pics from the 70s, the render at the intial stage just look beautifully proportion to me. Actually, during the preorder stage, if given only one choice to choose between the triangle and arabic, my choice would be triangle.

Now that I have both, I would say if I go for another 3rd Estoril, my choice would be a blue triangle no date. 



Obsessed Much said:


> Need to get myself a black nato! That looks way better then the supplied bond style.
> 
> I've got zulus but I don't think the rounded hardware works as well


Yup, I think the black nato look better than bond too. During the prototyping stage, while on topic of the straps to be supplied, I did proposed in Borealis forum, Estoril thread, to supply plain black nato strap for black Estoril, and plain dark blue nato strap for blue Estoril. But it was not accepted.

No matters, as the stock bond natos turned out to be my most comfortable natos I ever had, which was really a nice surprise.

Do note that the stock bond natos are comfortable because it is made of soft material. However, it will fray more easily and will not be as long lasting as the standard (but stiffer) natos.

Anyway, I have some more ToxicNato straps incoming, which I think is similar to the stock bond.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Great pictures! Where's all this? Italy or Croatia?



Watchcollector21 said:


> Wearing the estoril on holiday. Been diving, snorkeling, swimming.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Tanjecterly
This is still Croatia. Split & surrounding areas. .waterfalls are KRKA area. Viw from aur villa. And Klis fort. Where they have shot many scenes from Games of throne.
Regards.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Thought I recognized it! Croatia's great for the beaches and the mountains and waterfalls. Have fun!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

New bracelet on mine! I have a similar look already but this looks even better IMO with the small polished sections of the links complimenting the polished sections of the Estoril's case. Plus no end link grinding. I put details on the Estoril bracelet thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/meta...estoril-300-watch-3380498-8.html#post31933394


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Narc'd said:


> New bracelet on mine! I have a similar look already but this looks even better IMO with the small polished sections of the links complimenting the polished sections of the Estoril's case. Plus no end link grinding. I put details on the Estoril bracelet thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/meta...estoril-300-watch-3380498-8.html#post31933394
> 
> View attachment 8895770
> 
> ...


That bracelet looks great

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's my bracelet solution. More details in the other dedicated thread.


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Tried the mesh today. I was certain it was going to be a winner.... and it definitely is! |>


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Obsessed Much said:


> Tried the mesh today. I was certain it was going to be a winner.... and it definitely is! |>


Mesh and the e300 go together like peanut butter and jelly.

Here's more of mine.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Obsessed Much said:


> Tried the mesh today. I was certain it was going to be a winner.... and it definitely is! |>
> 
> View attachment 8901994


Which one is it? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Obsessed Much said:


> Tried the mesh today. I was certain it was going to be a winner.... and it definitely is! |>
> 
> View attachment 8901994


Looks great!

I'm still waiting.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi from the French Alps


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Trying out the blue Estoril with the original strap that was included. Good color for it but on the second try, I can see that the tip is shedding. Hmm. Anyway, I will definitely have to keep an eye out for blue silver straps since that seems a good combination.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Trying out the blue Estoril with the original strap that was included. Good color for it but on the second try, I can see that the tip is shedding. Hmm. Anyway, I will definitely have to keep an eye out for blue silver straps since that seems a good combination.


Just pass a quick flame over the end to seal it.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Still on Tropic, I think like it best on this one:



















Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Definitely a winner with this dark blue RAF strap from clockwerksynergy.


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

I got the last black dial. Should be delivered Monday and I have a Yoblokies BOR ready to slap on this puppy. I used to have a watchco SM 300 that I stupidly got rid of. Curious to see how this one compares.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Apologies in advance but did Mario indicate where he got the Tropic strap? That looks like a killer.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Apologies in advance but did Mario indicate where he got the Tropic strap? That looks like a killer.


If you meant me  I got it on the Bay a NOS Tropic 20mm with curved ends.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Thank you! :goes off to hunt:


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

This weekend I added a metal bracelet possibility for the Estoril which was possible to mount with no too much adaptions. It's a Bond-Style Seamaster bracelet.









It was earlier presented here in the thread and somehow I found it had an old-school look which combines well with the Estoril









It does not have the height of the lugs, but why covering such beautiful lugs 









I'm going to copy these pictures into the Estoril metal bracelet thread with some additional hints.


----------



## xuesheng (Sep 30, 2015)

My Estoril on a Damasko blue sharkskin strap:

















PS - anyone know how to derotate the images?


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Which one is it? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

To be honest I couldn't be for sure. My uncle gave it to me when I bought a 6105 off him. He said it wasn't anything flash. Sorry I couldn't help any further.

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

damo_t said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I'm still waiting.


 I feel I should stop posting photos of mine. I feel I'm rubbing salt in the wounds :-d

Hopefully a Monday present ;-)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> This weekend I added a metal bracelet possibility for the Estoril which was possible to mount with no too much adaptions. It's a Bond-Style Seamaster bracelet.


Looks well DiversWatch. Everything basically looks good on the Estoril 300 but the ones that work best for me are the Omega style bracelets - whether the "Bond" style, the PO style, etc. They beat the president styles by a hair. The flatter, Oyster stlye bracelet - while still looking well, would fall in line third after these. Mesh is a category on it's own! (In my WIS messed up head it is anyway)


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

xuesheng said:


> My Estoril on a Damasko blue sharkskin strap:
> 
> View attachment 8909746
> 
> ...


Try taking your pictures in landscape with your phone, ie hold the phone horizontal instead of vertical, this worked for me and my galaxy S5, not sure if its Tapatalk or individual phones that are responsible for the image rotating

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> PS - anyone know how to derotate the images?


Just say nothing, pretend the angle was intentional and let on to everyone that you were being "artistic" :-!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Easy like Sunday morning...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Trying yet another strap option, a Tropic sport :










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Trying yet another strap option, a Tropic sport :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that vintage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Is that vintage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Tropic is brand, vintage 20mm also got on the Bay.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Obsessed Much said:


> I feel I should stop posting photos of mine. I feel I'm rubbing salt in the wounds :-d
> 
> Hopefully a Monday present ;-)


Not at all! Keep posting!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier today at work 









And after getting home


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Well I can't decide! :-s

Natos look good, mesh looks good and Isofrane looks good!!!

I know this isn't terribly a bad problem to have, I just like to find "the strap" for the watch and leave it on that ;-)

BTW: 6.75inch wrist, flat


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

dece33 said:


> I got the last black dial. Should be delivered Monday and I have a Yoblokies BOR ready to slap on this puppy. I used to have a watchco SM 300 that I stupidly got rid of. Curious to see how this one compares.


Just got the delivery, here are some pics with the Yobokies beads of rice. Very happy with the look, will check the accuracy over the next couple of days.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The BOR bracelet has a great vintage look that suits the watch. Good luck with it, I love my Estoril so far.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just purchased a few new straps, took the rubber strap off.




























































I have a Vintage nos rubber strap with the vanilla scent coming.
i will post more pics when it arrives.
regards to all.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Just purchased a few new straps, took the rubber strap off.
> View attachment 8926778
> View attachment 8926786
> View attachment 8926794
> ...


Nice straps. |>


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

dece33 said:


> Just got the delivery, here are some pics with the Yobokies beads of rice. Very happy with the look, will check the accuracy over the next couple of days.


Here's another pic on a shell cordovan bundt strap


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

My wife is starting to feed the addiction! She got me this nice case and the eulit perlon for my birthday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Anybody know if they will make more with the date?

Seems they are sold out.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ For a sec I thought you swapped it out with Orange hands.


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

B.Boston said:


> My wife is starting to feed the addiction! She got me this nice case and the eulit perlon for my birthday!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're lucky, mine cringes when I mention watches! Probably because she doesn't like my collection. Actually, she likes the 6105 and Doxa but thinks I should have more variety other then just dive watches. Unfortunately this doesn't mean I can keep adding more pieces!


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

dece33 said:


> Just got the delivery, here are some pics with the Yobokies beads of rice. Very happy with the look, will check the accuracy over the next couple of days.


Looks the part |>

I would confirm the following before taking my advice ;-) but I read somewhere in this forum that the end links to a Seiko SKX013 or 031 fit the estoril. If yobokies does a BOR endlink for that Seiko then you'd have something pretty special there 

Enjoy, looks great


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Couple more pics










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

While at my son's laser tag party I got a nice black light shot...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Is it just me, or is this the same case as the Commander 300?










Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Leekster said:


> Is it just me, or is this the same case as the Commander 300?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not remotely the same case. Take a look at some pictures of the sides. And the overall size of the commander is bigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Leekster said:


> Is it just me, or is this the same case as the Commander 300?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it is only you. This is a completely different game. Dont get me wrong, I have an orthos and I love it, but this is something else. Tad smaller and thinner with nicely proportioned lugs. There was a comparison posted between the 2 a couple of weeks back.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

B.Boston said:


> They're not remotely the same case. Take a look at some pictures of the sides. And the overall size of the commander is bigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm...
So your saying they look nothing alike? "Not remotely"?
I disagree. The styling is similar.

I was just about to look up the sizes.
I notice the Borialis is drilled thru.

Don't get me wrong. I noticed it because I really like both watches.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Leekster said:


> Hmmmm...
> So your saying they look nothing alike? "Not remotely"?
> I disagree. The styling is similar.
> 
> ...


I don't own either one and I can agree that both watch dials share similar inspiration and the Twisted lugs on both watches look similar.

But once you start to dig deeper you'll see that the dimensions of each watch are vastly different. The side profiles look nothing alike. The bezel designs are very different as well. And that's nothing to speak of the wrist presents that both watches have independent of each other either.

Whichever one you choose I'm sure you'll be happy.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I choose both!

Seriously. They are both very cool.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Leekster said:


> Is it just me, or is this the same case as the Commander 300?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to disagree with you, but no. Maybe the dial design and twisted lugs share some DNA.

A good comparative review was done. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/commander-300-vs-borealis-estoril-300-a-3335834.html


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

On the way home today... Hasn't come off the bracelet since putting it on Friday.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Sorry to disagree with you, but no. Maybe the dial design and twisted lugs share some DNA.
> 
> A good comparative review was done.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/commander-300-vs-borealis-estoril-300-a-3335834.html


I missed that!

Thanks for sharing.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Leekster said:


> I missed that!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Have you been hitting the vodka again?


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

taike said:


> Have you been hitting the vodka again?


Hahaha! Just red wine tonight.
I would log this as a failed post.

Wish I had seen the comparison before. Duh.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

A few hours ago I was thinking this guy is clueless, but I found some fruity stuff under the sink to mix with my gin and now I see it was all an honest mistake.


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

Obsessed Much said:


> Looks the part |>
> 
> I would confirm the following before taking my advice ;-) but I read somewhere in this forum that the end links to a Seiko SKX013 or 031 fit the estoril. If yobokies does a BOR endlink for that Seiko then you'd have something pretty special there
> 
> Enjoy, looks great


I believe they do make that end link, but I'm not sure if it will fit the estoril. I got the bracelet for another watch that I have since flipped, so I just had it laying around. Keeping the nato on it for the summer. Bracelets are a pain in the Phoenix summer heat!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Wearing mine today and still loving it 









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

dece33 said:


> Here's another pic on a shell cordovan bundt strap
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Leekster said:


> Is it just me, or is this the same case as the Commander 300?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like the Borealis is modelled after the old version Seamaster 300
and the Orthos is modelled after the current seamaster 300
regards and keep cool.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

On a perlon today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Thought I'd give the Gas Gas Bones a go, thoughts?

This is the SPV2
















Personally I love the idea of these straps and I think they look great. I just haven't had a watch that they work with. I think it's a case of "they seem to look good on everyone else"

Take care,

Adrian

PS. 6.75 inch wrist, flat


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Obsessed Much said:


> Thought I'd give the Gas Gas Bones a go, thoughts?
> 
> This is the SPV2
> 
> ...


Adrian, I think that looks awsome.
Carl at gasgasbones makes some serious straps. I have three made from him with logo buckles on other watches. 
They also get better with time. Congrats & enjoy.
regards from London.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today trying this vintage new old stock rubber strap. 
This one I really not sure of.
what do you think guys?



















the buckle will go for sure.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't seen that strap before but I think it looks well with the Estoril, the whole design of the watch has that vintage vibe. Might try replacing the buckle for a silver one if it was mine.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

dece33 said:


> I personally have a hard time handing over money to someone to play with for three years before delivery.


It's more like six years actually


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Seppia said:


> It's more like six years actually


I thought it is at least 10 now? :-d


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

It was even before 1964 when omega copied the design. 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Borealis Blue in the Finger Lakes in NY.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

It's finally arrived! AusPost being a bit funny. Miraculously appeared the day after I raised an enquiry.
I want to also say that Maria is wonderful and thoroughly understanding and supportive during the enquiry process.

Anyways, here it is. It's as awesome as you all have mentioned. Love it!


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Adrian, I think that looks awsome.
> Carl at gasgasbones makes some serious straps. I have three made from him with logo buckles on other watches.
> They also get better with time. Congrats & enjoy.
> regards from London.


Thanks, Don't get me wrong, I think this works as well but I don't see this option as a keeper this time around.

I'd like to get one of his standard pull through velcros or the earthbound NASA strap (I'd have to get a speedy then!)

Take care,

Adrian


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

damo_t said:


> It's finally arrived! AusPost being a bit funny. Miraculously appeared the day after I raised an enquiry.
> I want to also say that Maria is wonderful and thoroughly understanding and supportive during the enquiry process.
> 
> Anyways, here it is. It's as awesome as you all have mentioned. Love it!


Hey! Looking good :-!

I bet you're glad to finally have it around your wrist.... and just in time for the weekend ;-)

Enjoy


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Obsessed Much said:


> Hey! Looking good :-!
> 
> I bet you're glad to finally have it around your wrist.... and just in time for the weekend ;-)
> 
> Enjoy


100% mate! Day tripping to Canberra today. Which begs the question. Why? Haha...kidding. No offence to Canberran's. 😜


----------



## a_watch (Apr 2, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> New bracelet on mine! I have a similar look already but this looks even better IMO with the small polished sections of the links complimenting the polished sections of the Estoril's case. Plus no end link grinding. I put details on the Estoril bracelet thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/meta...estoril-300-watch-3380498-8.html#post31933394
> 
> View attachment 8895770
> 
> ...


Looks great.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

On the way to work today....


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Played for some time with the adaption of these three aftermarket bracelets and had more or less effort to get them fitted (PlanetOcean Style at the top, most; Speed style, average; Bond style at the bottom, less). In the first picture below only the PO style is adapted to my wrist size, as it was the first I worked with.

I tried all these for some days. All are ok and looking great, but the Speedy style in the last picture is for me still the one I like most. The PO style is a little bit thicker and adds some weight to the watch, but has the best clasp. The Bond has 20mm width across the complete length, while the other two taper from 20mm to 18mm. As already Narc'd mentioned, the Speedy has somehow the same style as the watch and looks as the right one. Perhaps because of the many published Speedmaster and modern SeaMaster pictures with the well known original Omega bracelet.

















For me a metal bracelet is important because after a longer time of wearing, I feel more comfortable with them. Now in this combination, I wear the watch daily and enjoy it a lot. Perhaps I should have ordered a second black one : )


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Blue Estoril on leather today









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Couple more strap options, thoughts?









Couple more:










Yes I'm a big kid 









Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the grey one on top. Don't like the black one and although not a bracelet person, to my inexperienced eye it looks fine. But you might get a better informed opinion in the bracelets for Borealis thread.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The latter three options all suit the Estoril better than the velcro style strap IMHO. The all have the vintage vibe that sets the watch off.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I check in on the Estoril threads from time to time, and realize it is supposed to be yet another modern interpretation of an exceptional classic.

When I was growing up the PRS 3 from Timefactors was a highly respected go-to representation of this niche.

I don't think Borealis is offering any added value anymore, if they ever did. No bracelet and a Miyota for $499.00

You can get the PRS 3 with a great bracelet and ETA 2824-2 for $450.00 --- It's something to consider, and a much better made watch overall, less the sapphire bezel, & domed (distortion) crystal

Old school I know, but it's a thought, and a bracelet that fits.

RD


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

The PRS-3 is not always available and has been sold out often in the past. I only pd $366 for my Estoril with the coupon. Figure shipping and I saved $100 almost over the PRS, and the fact that I can only order on Tuesday from TF. Plus I like the bezel and case which are totally different and not the same size....... I did consider all this and then ordered the Borealis. I would someday like to get the PRS but it is not quite the clear choice you make it seem.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Couple more strap options, thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots! Fun with the diver!!!

What's this one that looks leather textured???



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Great shots! Fun with the diver!!!
> 
> What's this one that looks leather textured???
> 
> ...


It's a vintage tropic brand, I think it's called sport model. Will double check when get home. Switched to this 










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> I check in on the Estoril threads from time to time, and realize it is supposed to be yet another modern interpretation of an exceptional classic.
> 
> When I was growing up the PRS 3 from Timefactors was a highly respected go-to representation of this niche.
> 
> ...


Nice Precista. But I think it will be hard to find one now at $450, even at 2nd hand market.

Imho, Estoril presents a better overall value to me. I worked out that for the 2 Estorils based on my last year October preorder price, including 15% discount and $10 shipment for both watches, is about $333/- per watch.

Also, you should handled the Estoril in person to compare it with your Precista. Man, the case shape (with the sexy curves and twisted lugs), the sapphire crystal and sapphire bezel worked in such a harmonious way that it blows me away.















Surprising, the Estoril turns out to be my most "Happy" watch, till now.

At least to me, the happiness index that our watches gives us, individually, is probably the most important intangible value of them all. 

Edit : In fact, I might consider of getting my 3rd Estoril for $499, if there is still any left, at the end of year. Yes, you might call me a fan boy for going gaga over this watch. :-d


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nice Precista. But I think it will be hard to find one now at $450, even at 2nd hand market.
> 
> Imho, Estoril presents a better overall value to me. I worked out that for the 2 Estorils based on my last year October preorder price, including 15% discount and $10 shipment for both watches, is about $333/- per watch.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just want to add that it is true that the stainless steel bracelet is pain in ass to find, and it suprises me that the level of efforts we put in to find that "perfect" bracelet. This shows we reallly like this watch, a lot, me think.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

It appears from the photos that the PRS-3 has a case that is much less true to the original Seamaster 300. In particular, the shape of the polished bevel between the top and side of the case is dramatically different in its shape and extent.

Even though I already have a Watchco Seamaster 300, I purchased an Estoril 300 in the blue, Arabic numeral, no date variant. Shortly after receiving it, my two year old daughter dropped it on the floor, leaving a significant dent on the bottom of two of the lugs, which is thankfully not too noticeable when it is on the wrist.

Nevertheless, I ended up buying another one, this time in black, and Maria was kind enough to offer it to me for $400 after I mentioned my situation to her. While the lack of a bracelet clearly does bother some people, I think this watch works best on a strap or a mesh bracelet, so I have not found this to be an issue for me.

All in all, I find this to be a beautiful watch that is well-executed and well worth the asking price.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> It appears from the photos that the PRS-3 has a case that is much less true to the original Seamaster 300. In particular, the shape of the polished bevel between the top and side of the case is dramatically different in its shape and extent.
> 
> Even though I already have a Watchco Seamaster 300, I purchased an Estoril 300 in the blue, Arabic numeral, no date variant. Shortly after receiving it, my two year old daughter dropped it on the floor, leaving a significant dent on the bottom of two of the lugs, which is thankfully not too noticeable when it is on the wrist.
> 
> ...


Well said. :-!

But, wow, I really didn't expect you to get the 2nd Estoril, as you already have Watchco Seamaster 300. Seems like we really like this classic look, a lot.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well said. :-!
> 
> But, wow, I really didn't expect you to get the 2nd Estoril, as you already have Watchco Seamaster 300. Seems like we really like this classic look, a lot.


Well, originally, I had asked Maria if she had a spare mid case she could sell to me to repair my damaged Estoril, but she said she didn't, and I figured I would just wear my blue Estoril as a beater. But, then I saw reports that Maria was offering 10% discounts on the remaining black Estorils if you asked nicely, so I figured it didn't hurt to ask. When she offered me a 20% discount, presumably because of the damaged one I mentioned to her, it was too good a deal to pass on. It was probably a good move on my part, as the black Estorils sold out shortly thereafter.

Since the Estoril has a sapphire crystal and bezel, I feel much more comfortable wearing it daily than my plexiglass equipped Watchco. With Omega cutting off supplies to independent watchmakers, it'll be more difficult to keep it in proper repair, so I'm a bit more careful with it than a watch which is still supported by the manufacturer.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> Well, originally, I had asked Maria if she had a spare mid case she could sell to me to repair my damaged Estoril, but she said she didn't, and I figured I would just wear my blue Estoril as a beater. But, then I saw reports that Maria was offering 10% discounts on the remaining black Estorils if you asked nicely, so I figured it didn't hurt to ask. When she offered me a 20% discount, presumably because of the damaged one I mentioned to her, it was too good a deal to pass on. It was probably a good move on my part, as the black Estorils sold out shortly thereafter.
> 
> Since the Estoril has a sapphire crystal and bezel, I feel much more comfortable wearing it daily than my plexiglass equipped Watchco. With Omega cutting off supplies to independent watchmakers, it'll be more difficult to keep it in proper repair, so I'm a bit more careful with it than a watch which is still supported by the manufacturer.


Very nice of Maria for the great offer to you. I too had similiar experience when I preordered the Borealis Bull Shark in April.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Very nice of Maria for the great offer to you. I too had similiar experience when I preordered the Borealis Bull Shark in April.


I wasn't that lucky... I wasn't too excited with the renders and skipped but when I saw the protos I was sold and preordered one. I wouldn't get any discounts but my story was nowhere as compelling as yours though! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> I wasn't that lucky... I wasn't too excited with the renders and skipped but when I saw the protos I was sold and preordered one. I wouldn't get any discounts but my story was nowhere as compelling as yours though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, I just got very lucky this time, for my Estorils, by preordering 2 watches in one go, based on just 2D renders. Somehow, the stars seems to align perfectly for this one.

Usually, I get to see at the prototype first, before preordering. This my first "leap of faith" preordering of 2 watches in one go, and have to wait for 9 months. But I think it will be my last. 

Still, my case is nothing, compared to those preordering MK2s. :-d


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

I think the blue dial especially works well with an Admiralty Grey strap (really complements the dial IMHO). This is a Phoenix RAF (so is a single pass through). What do you think?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

damo_t said:


> I think the blue dial especially works well with an Admiralty Grey strap (really complements the dial IMHO). This is a Phoenix RAF (so is a single pass through). What do you think?


Love it! I have been looking for this colour for 2 years. From your pic, it seems to be close to my ideal.

Btw,could you share your source? Thanks.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Love it! I have been looking for this colour for 2 years. From your pic, it seems to be close to my ideal.
> 
> Btw,could you share your source? Thanks.


Thank you!

It's definitely from Phoenix Straps, and in all honesty I purchased it from the Bay more than 2 years ago for my Snowflake. So I don't have the exact seller details (I think it's seller 'mickie500'). I didn't realise Phoenix RAF straps in admiralty grey were scarce, but my own search on the bay seems so.

Sorry, I don't think that's much help for you however.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's definitely from Phoenix Straps, and in all honesty I purchased it from the Bay more than 2 years ago for my Snowflake. So I don't have the exact seller details (I think it's seller 'mickie500'). I didn't realise Phoenix RAF straps in admiralty grey were scarce, but my own search on the bay seems so.
> 
> Sorry, I don't think that's much help for you however.


No worries. The info you gave was good enough for me. Thanks.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

The weather is seriously hot but i'm enjoying the look on leather right now... 😊









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Why do we keep feeding trolls, I'll be always wondering... anyway, current status


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No worries. The info you gave was good enough for me. Thanks.


Remember that it's pretty straightforward to convert straps to RAF. We have a couple tutorials in this thread.

Happy Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Strap swap, trying a gasgasbones on the estoril. Just to eliminate any possibility of having one made for the Estoril 300

























any thoughts.






I do like the classical look though.
have a great Sunday.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> You can get the PRS 3 with a great bracelet and ETA 2824-2 for $450.00 --- It's something to consider, and a much better made watch overall, less the sapphire bezel, & domed (distortion) crystal





SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nice Precista. But I think it will be hard to find one now at $450, even at 2nd hand market.
> 
> Imho, Estoril presents a better overall value to me. I worked out that for the 2 Estorils based on my last year October preorder price, including 15% discount and $10 shipment for both watches, is about $333/- per watch.


They are listed on the time factors site right now for 340 GBP which converts to $445 USD. I'm sure you have to add shipping though.

The estoril is listed right now for $499 +$10 shipping.

The conditions for getting the $333 price seem very unique to your case and not repeatable today. You bought something from borealis last fall to get that 15% discount.

But even then i tend to agree with RD that the value presented by Precista is really excellent, especially considering the ETA and fitted bracelet. Plus it has much the 
same aesthetic. Both homages. Cases are obviously different.

I think the Estoril looks great too, just too rich at $499. If she was still offering at $350 today i might have a different opinion.




























But apparently they did a remarkably similar PRS-14 in the past that does look a lot like the Borealis case. That one is out of production.





































Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> They are listed on the time factors site right now for 340 GBP which converts to $445 USD. I'm sure you have to add shipping though.
> 
> The estoril is listed right now for $499 +$10 shipping.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I mistook PRS-14 (which was discontinued) to be PRS-3. My bad.

Thank you for the correction. 

Anyway, even though PRS-3 seems to give better value, I still like the Estoril better.

To conclude, below are the list of features I liked better between PRS-3 and Estoril.

I like PRS-3 over Estoril because:
1) Nice quality bracelet, with diver extension.
2) ETA 2824 movement.
3) 2 years warranty.

I like Estoril over PRS-3 because :
1) The slimmer & dressier case design, with those sexy, curvy twisted lugs, and without the modern protruding crown guards. I am a big fan of such vintage design case now.
2) Drilled lugs.
3) Domed sapphire crystal.
4) Sapphire lumed bezel.
5) Modern blue lume, BGW9.

I agree that $499 is a bit on the high side. That is why I wanted to wait till I had handled all my incoming watches to make that final decision around Christmas period, if there is still any Estoril stock left. 

Edit : Yes, I bought the Scout Sniper to qualify for the 15% discount, a day before I preordered the Estoril. The Scout Sniper is a great value tritium watch. Built like a tank. Unfortunately, I could be letting it go soon.


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

PRS-3 tribute CWC, which is a tribute to HEUER MONIN and many others have used cases M.R.P.S.A


correct me if I am wrong


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Great shots! Fun with the diver!!!
> 
> What's this one that looks leather textured???
> 
> ...


Here you go, it's a Tropic Star 20mm, has number 23220:










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Here you go, it's a Tropic Star 20mm, has number 23220:
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk




Thank you very much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> I check in on the Estoril threads from time to time, and realize it is supposed to be yet another modern interpretation of an exceptional classic.
> 
> When I was growing up the PRS 3 from Timefactors was a highly respected go-to representation of this niche.
> 
> ...


For me not having either a ceramic or sapphire bezel is a deal breaker. I've scratched up too many cheap painted metal bezel inserts to bother with them again, except on a beater or work watch. I will gladly trade the swiss movement for a sapphire bezel insert any day of the week. The 9015 has proven plenty accurate and reliable, I really don't think it's much of a step down.

Also, many people got the 10-15% off, it's the whole purpose of getting in on a pre-order and why this thread was created. I don't recall Time Factors offering any such discounts like that. I'm sure the PRS-3 is a fine watch, but to me it has drawbacks of it's own so it all depends on what an individual is looking for. I'm glad I was not forced to pay a premium for a bracelet that I would likely never use. I think for the $339 I paid the Estoril is a very good deal for what you get. If a fitted bracelet is such a high priority for someone, perhaps they should look elsewhere because the Estoril was never designed to be worn in that configuration.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

salimoneus said:


> For me not having either a ceramic or sapphire bezel is a deal breaker. I've scratched up too many cheap painted metal bezel inserts to bother with them again, except on a beater or work watch. I will gladly trade the swiss movement for a sapphire bezel insert any day of the week. The 9015 has proven plenty accurate and reliable, I really don't think it's much of a step down.


My sentiments exactly, 100%.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> My sentiments exactly, 100%.


+1


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Even at 500 the Estoril is worth it in my opinion.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm blue


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

salimoneus said:


> If a fitted bracelet is such a high priority for someone, perhaps they should look elsewhere because the Estoril was never designed to be worn in that configuration.


You do realize that there is an entire thread dedicated to finding the best fitting bracelet for the Estoril? It was around 100 posts deep as i remember last. Obviously there is a demand for a bracelet......just saying

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

This is my current configuration. From eBay for 45 bucks. Vender was wholesaleoutlet990


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

poisonwazthecure said:


> This is my current configuration. From eBay for 45 bucks. Vender was wholesaleoutlet990


Looks good, did you need to grind the end links?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

No grinding whatsoever. The endlink does rock about the axis of the springbar which can introduce a gap. When I get time, I'll post a possible solution in the bracelet link.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> You do realize that there is an entire thread dedicated to finding the best fitting bracelet for the Estoril? It was around 100 posts deep as i remember last. Obviously there is a demand for a bracelet......just saying
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I agree. Finding the perfect bracelet has become a quest and art form. There are several with outstanding results!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> I agree. Finding the perfect bracelet has become a quest and art form. There are several with outstanding results!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the fun of it. Trying new things, sharing, interacting with other enthusiasts. How boring if the estoril had come with a bracelet!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I was offered the Scurfa bracelet for it but it won't fit my 8.3in wrist so I had to pass on it. The WTB thread worked but not my huge wrist. 

Someone mentioned it fits the Estoril perfectly, but it won't fit a wrist bigger than a 7.75in wrist, apparently. In case anyone is interested in trying that route. 

I'll take mine to work on mesh today.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I was offered the Scurfa bracelet for it but it won't fit my 8.3in wrist so I had to pass on it. The WTB thread worked but not my huge wrist.
> 
> Someone mentioned it fits the Estoril perfectly, but it won't fit a wrist bigger than a 7.75in wrist, apparently. In case anyone is interested in trying that route.
> 
> I'll take mine to work on mesh today.


Actually, if you can find 2 sets of Scurfa bracelet, it will work too. Your case is just 1 or 2 links short.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> You do realize that there is an entire thread dedicated to finding the best fitting bracelet for the Estoril? It was around 100 posts deep as i remember last. Obviously there is a demand for a bracelet......just saying
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I do realize this, in fact I think I was the one who suggested that thread be created, to help get all that info in one place 

My main point was that this watch should not be criticized because it lacks a matching bracelet, as it wasn't designed to be worn that way and was never advertised as such. Absolutely nothing wrong with people seeking metal bracelets that fit, I could see that being part of the fun of experimentation. Being so thin and more dressy to begin with, I prefer the Estoril remain nice and light with a nato or similar, but as always preferences will vary. I do think that a couple of the bracelet options I've seen look quite nice and are relatively inexpensive, so good progress is being made.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Reflecting with a glass of wine. Out of 24+collection of watches that I possess these 2 are probably my favourite's and that includes some very expensive watches which get to the several thousands of pounds mark. They are related, from the same stable.































Borealis Estoril = exceptionally beautiful, good workhorse movement, built to last, performs very very well with a + 6 sec per day.beautifully made. Awsome.
Prometheus ocean diver = built in Switzerland with a Swiss Eta 2836 movement. Craftsmanship of the highest level. When I purchased this watch a couple of years ago it was only worn once but was magnetised running about 45 + sec per day. I had it serviced and adjusted by a good watchmaker who happens to be a very good friend of mine ( responsible for my watch addiction ) now and for about a year runs perfect for me about + 2 to 3 sec per day. My only criticism about Borealis, they should have made a signed buckle. 
Apologies for the long essay, but I really do love the Estoril.
regards


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Actually, if you can find 2 sets of Scurfa bracelet, it will work too. Your case is just 1 or 2 links short.


The unfortunate thing is that the Scurfa bracelet was made in such low numbers I wonder how hard it would be to find a second one. Are they a popular choice for the Estoril? I saw a couple pictures once I learned of the fit from Watches503 of this bracelet, but I didn't think there were many out there.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Reflecting with a glass of wine. Out of 24+collection of watches that I possess these 2 are probably my favourite's and that includes some very expensive watches which get to the several thousands of pounds mark. They are related, from the s
> Borealis Estoril = exceptionally beautiful, good workhorse movement, built to last, performs very very well with a + 6 sec per day.beautifully made. Awsome.
> Prometheus ocean diver = built in Switzerland with a Swiss Eta 2836 movement. Craftsmanship of the highest level. When I purchased this watch a couple of years ago it was only worn once but was magnetised running about 45 + sec per day. I had it serviced and adjusted by a good watchmaker who happens to be a very good friend of mine ( responsible for my watch addiction ) now and for about a year runs perfect for me about + 2 to 3 sec per day. My only criticism about Borealis, they should have made a signed buckle.
> Apologies for the long essay, but I really do love the Estoril.
> regards


That textured leather strap looks amazing, great choice!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> ..... My only criticism about Borealis, they should have made a signed buckle.
> Apologies for the long essay, but I really do love the Estoril.
> regards


If you're talking about the soft stock nato strap that come with the Estoril, I think they did a better job by having a signed keeper instead. But that could be just my opinion.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Premise said:


> The unfortunate thing is that the Scurfa bracelet was made in such low numbers I wonder how hard it would be to find a second one. Are they a popular choice for the Estoril? I saw a couple pictures once I learned of the fit from Watches503 of this bracelet, but I didn't think there were many out there.


Yes, there weren't many Scurfa bracelets out there. In fact, there are way too many Scurfa watch heads than Scurfa bracelets out there, lol. :-d

Anyway, I posted some detailed pictures on the other Estoril bracelet options thread. I had indicated that I don't really like the Scurfa bracelet, mainly due to the limited micro-adjustment clasp, which only has 2 positions. My situation is that is either too loose with the 1 link added, or too tight with that 1 link removed.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes, there weren't many Scurfa bracelets out there. In fact, there are way too many Scurfa watch heads than Scurfa bracelets out there, lol. :-d
> 
> Anyway, I posted some detailed pictures on the other Estoril bracelet options thread. I had indicated that I don't really like the Scurfa bracelet, mainly due to the limited micro-adjustment clasp, which only has 2 positions. My situation is that is either too loose with the 1 link added, or too tight with that 1 link removed.


Definitely understand that. It's the problem I had with a Seiko SARB micro adjust.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Just received mine (bought 2nd hand in mint condition). I hadn't heard of this watch until this past Saturday at which point I couldn't live without it. Great watch and very good quality for the price. Here's a couple of shots on a Drunk Art Canvas strap and a Hirsch Performance James.

Edit: darn, not sure why those are sideways. They're correct if you open in a new tab.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Took some new pics yesterday 

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Just received mine (bought 2nd hand in mint condition). I hadn't heard of this watch until this past Saturday at which point I couldn't live without it. Great watch and very good quality for the price. Here's a couple of shots on a Drunk Art Canvas strap and a Hirsch Performance James.
> 
> Edit: darn, not sure why those are sideways. They're correct if you open in a new tab.


Hi,

The canvas strap combo looks great!

I've only recently heard of Drunk Art Straps, they look fantastic in the photos. Do they wear comfortable? Is your strap all canvas or does it have a leather back?

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Does anyone have a Borealis rubber strap and a Prometheus rubber strap?
are they the same strap?
i have a Prometheus one which I find very stiff and uncomfterble, from the Pirhana. 
Thanks in advance, I know you chaps are the most knowledgeable people for these brands.
regards.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Does anyone have a Borealis rubber strap and a Prometheus rubber strap?
> are they the same strap?
> i have a Prometheus one which I find very stiff and uncomfterble, from the Pirhana.
> Thanks in advance, I know you chaps are the most knowledgeable people for these brands.
> regards.


Prometheus rubber straps are horrible. I love my Piranha but I never used the rubber it came with. It's awful. Nothing like the new Borealis straps at all that are basically perfect, IMO. I have a bunch of them.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

On tropic strap today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Obsessed Much said:


> Hi,
> 
> The canvas strap combo looks great!
> 
> ...


Hey! Yes, they wear very comfortably. Just a tad stiff when you first get it, but breaks in fast and then it's perfect. I believe he has thinner and thicker canvas available and the thinner will wear more comfortably. 100% canvas, no leather. Highly recommended, his work is top notch.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Was this a limited edition watch? Are the black ones out of stock permanently?


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey TripleCalendar, if they are listed on the site as sold out than from what Maria has said they are indeed sold out for good. Of course, they could change their mind and do another run, but I don't think that was in their plans.

Keep an eye on the BST forums!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

B.Boston said:


> Hey TripleCalendar, if they are listed on the site as sold out than from what Maria has said they are indeed sold out for good. Of course, they could change their mind and do another run, but I don't think that was in their plans.
> 
> Keep an eye on the BST forums!


Not to mention that they have currently 2 projects in evolution...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Prometheus rubber straps are horrible. I love my Piranha but I never used the rubber it came with. It's awful. Nothing like the new Borealis straps at all that are basically perfect, IMO. I have a bunch of them.


Thanks mate, will order one. Shame they don't do a 20mm one for the estoril.
regards


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

Will there ever be anymore Sea Hawks made?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This is my blue, no date, arabic numeral Borealis Estoril 300 on a Hadley-Roma mesh bracelet.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Still obsessed with mine and still liking it best on vintage Tropic :










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

My blue back on mesh









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Borealis blue on a navy and white RAF strap. Good combination methinks.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Hot and humid today! Time for a perlon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

TripleCalendar said:


> Was this a limited edition watch? Are the black ones out of stock permanently?


Maria replied and said there are no plans to make any more, but fortunately I snagged the last blue dial, no date, Arabic! Fedex estimated delivery is Monday. Excited!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Toh said:


> My blue on Eulit perlon today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning. This pic has prompted me to order my first Perlon.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back on the nato today


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

R.Palace said:


>


Beautiful composition pics.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mario24601 said:


> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


really like this combo Mario. Awsome.
regards from London


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Took a good look in eBay and was astounded to see the prices for NOS vintage tropic straps. Good catch Mario!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Love this dark blue precious on a firehose strap.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah prices have gone crazy for Tropic. I think I paid around $10 for mine.

The last pic I posted is from a victorinox watch, I actually like it and that's how I'm wearing today 










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Hey! Yes, they wear very comfortably. Just a tad stiff when you first get it, but breaks in fast and then it's perfect. I believe he has thinner and thicker canvas available and the thinner will wear more comfortably. 100% canvas, no leather. Highly recommended, his work is top notch.


Hi Iowa_Watchman,

Thanks for the info. Greatly appreciated


----------



## QnceAgain (Mar 14, 2014)

Ordered a blue Arabic with date and can't wait for it to arrive. Chose the slow option but I hope it comes on the early part of the wait spectrum. This thread has definitely made a buyer out of me. 

I'm still hoping to hear about an economical bracelet solution that just fits without any work (for those less handy). And I'm also wondering if there are any cheaper shark mesh that you don't have to cut yourself.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Blue dial arrived about an hour ago. Love it so far!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

TripleCalendar said:


> Blue dial arrived about an hour ago. Love it so far!
> 
> View attachment 9055450


Wow, this is really the best blue dial pic of Estoril I had seen so far.


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, this is really the best blue dial pic of Estoril I had seen so far.


 Enhanced


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

watchdoggie said:


> Enhanced


Obvi, but still cool looking to see the blue pop!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Great review from the watchier, makes me want to order one. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Great review from the watchier, makes me want to order one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you for your feedback! It is a brilliant watch indeed









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 9062610
> 
> 
> View attachment 9062618
> ...


Great shots. :-!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier today


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back with the woven look


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

That blue is really nice


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*I got tired of looking at all of your pictures of the Estoril with different watch straps. I am a little slow just ordered this Borealis Estoril today before they all sell out! Pic from Borealis. *


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *I got tired of looking at all of your pictures of the Estoril with different watch straps. I am a little slow just ordered this Borealis Estoril today before they all sell out! Pic from Borealis. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 9071234


Great move. You won't be disappointed. It is easily one of my best watches' purchases in so long. Post a lot of pics when this beauty arrives

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Enjoying mine!









Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> ... It is easily one of my best watches' purchases in so long. ...
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Me too.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier at work


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue and black Borealis straps have arrived.
fitted the blue to the blue Estoril.



















these straps are very good but the buckles are even better.
have a great Friday.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ I am confused. I thought the Estoril was 20mm while these straps were 22mm and yet you seem to have managed to fit it in....


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^ I am confused. I thought the Estoril was 20mm while these straps were 22mm and yet you seem to have managed to fit it in....


they are trimming up to 20mm


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Blue and black Borealis straps have arrived.
> fitted the blue to the blue Estoril.
> View attachment 9092546
> View attachment 9092554
> ...


Is your strap at 24 mm trimmed down to 20 mm fit for Estoril?

Good idea. |>


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Guess I have to order some straps and wield my X-acto knife with care.


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

QnceAgain said:


> Ordered a blue Arabic with date and can't wait for it to arrive. Chose the slow option but I hope it comes on the early part of the wait spectrum. This thread has definitely made a buyer out of me.
> 
> I'm still hoping to hear about an economical bracelet solution that just fits without any work (for those less handy). And I'm also wondering if there are any cheaper shark mesh that you don't have to cut yourself.


I grabbed one here on the forum. H links near the clasp, but don't need them as I am a 6.75" wrist short fella.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Straps are 22mm, trimmed 1 mm off each side with bench wheel grinder. Took about a minute. But be very careful.
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Really enjoying this combo


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice rubber strap!! I didnt know Borealis made a Rubber Strap in 20mm in blue??


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Really enjoying this combo


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Blue and black Borealis straps have arrived.
> fitted the blue to the blue Estoril.
> View attachment 9092546
> 
> ...


Looks great! What's your preferred method of trimming rubber? I used a knife on some cheap rubber but it didnt turn out so well, yours look like cleaner cuts.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Nice rubber strap!! I didnt know Borealis made a Rubber Strap in 20mm in blue??


It's notched to 20mm. They're only sold in 22mm



studiompd said:


> Looks great! What's your preferred method of trimming rubber? I used a knife on some cheap rubber but it didnt turn out so well, yours look like cleaner cuts.


Bench wheel grinder


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Looks great! What's your preferred method of trimming rubber? I used a knife on some cheap rubber but it didnt turn out so well, yours look like cleaner cuts.


i used a bench grinder. Neat but nerve racking, fingers very close to wheel.
regards


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL - I thought we were bad enough modding and grinding metal end links to fit the Estoril. Now we're trimmimg rubber! At least it's a hell of a lot easier. I fitted a BC281 to mine, the strap is 20mm at the lug but is stepped out slightly wider on the actual start of the strap part - it fouls the lugs ever so slightly when worn so I trimmed a tiny bit from the underside of the step and it works fine now.









Shortened a bit for my small wrist


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Straps are 22mm, trimmed 1 mm off each side with bench wheel grinder. Took about a minute. But be very careful.
> regards





Watchcollector21 said:


> Really enjoying this combo


I see what you mean by "be very careful".


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> LOL - I thought we were bad enough modding and grinding metal end links to fit the Estoril. Now we're trimmimg rubber! At least it's a hell of a lot easier. I fitted a BC281 to mine, the strap is 20mm at the lug but is stepped out slightly wider on the actual start of the strap part - it fouls the lugs ever so slightly when worn so I trimmed a tiny bit from the underside of the step and it works fine now.
> 
> View attachment 9102162
> 
> ...


I love it. Looks amazing.
cheers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Reflecting again, I bought 2 rubber straps from Borealis, just to get the buckles as I have dozens of rubber straps. But I must say the buckle is perfect, although being 22mm.
i think if Borealis and Prometheus sold more accessories, like buckles straps and so on they would make a lot more money.
judging by my purchase habits. Example, Benarus watch, I purchased 5 straps. Breitling 16 straps 6 buckles. Anonimo 10 straps
. Oris 10 straps. And so on.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Reflecting again, I bought 2 rubber straps from Borealis, just to get the buckles as I have dozens of rubber straps. But I must say the buckle is perfect, although being 22mm.
> i think if Borealis and Prometheus sold more accessories, like buckles straps and so on they would make a lot more money.
> judging by my purchase habits. Example, Benarus watch, I purchased 5 straps. Breitling 16 straps 6 buckles. Anonimo 10 straps
> . Oris 10 straps. And so on.


I'm pretty sure Borealis are bringing out a 20mm version of their rubber strap. First came the 22mm, then they ran a poll on the Borealis website forum to decide if the next strap produced would be 20mm or 24mm. The 24mm won and so that's the next size available. I think they only had enough cash to go for one size production run at a time and the eventual plan is to have the 20mm join alongside the 24mm and 22mm.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

From your mouth to Maria's ears.



Narc'd said:


> I'm pretty sure Borealis are bringing out a 20mm version of their rubber strap. First came the 22mm, then they ran a poll on the Borealis website forum to decide if the next strap produced would be 20mm or 24mm. The 24mm won and so that's the next size available. I think they only had enough cash to go for one size production run at a time and the eventual plan is to have the 20mm join alongside the 24mm and 22mm.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## QnceAgain (Mar 14, 2014)

Mine arrived in 9 days and I'm ecstatic!









A lot lot of firsts for me. First micro brand purchase, twisted and drilled lugs, and a sapphire bezel. I couldn't be any happier with it.

And it ticked every box. I was specifically looking for a blue diver around 40mm with 20mm lugs with a date window that was affordable and a design I liked. There wasn't anything out there I wanted until this came along. And I'm happy with the high quality nato as well. It fits the design.

The only issue, as someone noted, is that the nato is so thick that I have to remove the spring bars to take off and put on the strap.

The color is great as well. Depending on the lighting, it goes from looking gray to blue to navy.

Pictures don't do this piece justice. It's much better in person. Can't stop looking at it. I suspect that will be the case for a while. Nice job Borealis!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

QnceAgain said:


> Mine arrived in 9 days and I'm ecstatic!
> 
> View attachment 9110994
> 
> ...


The more you wear it the better it gets.
today wore my Oris but, out tonight with a ceram linen relaxed suit this is the combo.








enjoy & best wishes


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Definitely my most used watch to go to work since it arrived.









Still surprised how much I love it compared others, considering my wrist is 8.3in.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Definitely my most used watch to go to work since it arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No surprise that the Estoril might become the most loved .


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No surprise that the Estoril might become the most loved .


+1


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice comparison in terms of design changes


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So good.


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

I can' believe this thread is still going strong. So far, the Estoril has my vote for Micro Watch of the Year!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Hate the bezel hashes otherwise is good, but micro of year has allot of comp










Chris Doug and Carlos all in the mix here


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The Commander 300 is a worthy competitor. But I still like my Estorils. The Commander and the Estoril deserve to be in the top two and I'll leave it to your imagination as to which one I think should be number one. ; -)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchdoggie said:


> I can' believe this thread is still going strong. So far, the Estoril has my vote for Micro Watch of the Year!


Me too, for now.

But that status might change, when I had received all the other incoming preorders, by end the 2016.

Anyway, Estoril will always be one of my top 3 favourite watches. If not, it will still at least stay at the top 3 spots, for a very long time.


----------



## Trianglebricks (Jun 25, 2016)

Big Triangle arrived today, think I will keep it on the jubilee for awhile. the Borealis 300 def gets my vote for top Micro in years and I have had most of them.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Trianglebricks said:


> Big Triangle arrived today, think I will keep it on the jubilee for awhile. the Borealis 300 def gets my vote for top Micro in years and I have had most of them.


Where did you get the jubilee bracelets?

Please share some pics on the clasp area.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Wtf? I thought Trianglebrick was a member in good standing and yet the name has an "s" at the end and a very low post count?!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Wtf? I thought Trianglebrick was a member in good standing and yet the name has an "s" at the end and a very low post count?!


Maybe an imposter or double identity? :-d

Nah, probably some valid reason for the identity mixed up.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Hate the bezel hashes otherwise is good, but micro of year has allot of comp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you own an Estoril though ?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Trianglebricks said:


> Big Triangle arrived today, think I will keep it on the jubilee for awhile. the Borealis 300 def gets my vote for top Micro in years and I have had most of them.


beautiful line up, if I was to choose I would pick the one in the middle.
regards & best wishes.


----------



## Trianglebricks (Jun 25, 2016)

yes this is still Trianglebrick, but had to change user name and password for some crazy reason so now I'm Trianglebricks.....oh well. here is where I got the vintage style jubilee off ebay for 19.00 shipped, and only a couple left, fits great with no dremeling required! just a little adjusting of endlink tips, and actually fits tight with "0" adjustment right out of the package. the other jubilee is a 30 yr old seiko one. Probably going to sell the arabic black no date, if anyone knows someone looking for one.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Trianglebricks said:


> yes this is still Trianglebrick, but had to change user name and password for some crazy reason so now I'm Trianglebricks.....oh well. here is where I got the vintage style jubilee off ebay for 19.00 shipped, and only a couple left, fits great with no dremeling required! just a little adjusting of endlink tips, and actually fits tight with "0" adjustment right out of the package. the other jubilee is a 30 yr old seiko one. Probably going to sell the arabic black no date, if anyone knows someone looking for one.


Thanks for info. Appreciated.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Do you own an Estoril though ?


Nope chose the c300


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Nope chose the c300


I sincerely wish I was more like you, as in not caring about scratching those aluminum bezels. It would make my hobbie more enjoyable. But if I pay over $350 or so, I need some extra protection like sapphire or ceramic. So I really envy you there.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I must admit I've been neglecting my other watches since getting this one.



















Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> I must admit I've been neglecting my other watches since getting this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy to hear since you had to be nudged a bit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mario24601 said:


> I must admit I've been neglecting my other watches since getting this one.


You've really fallen hard for the Estoril, and neglecting the Watchco in comparison. I have to admit I'm the same way, the sapphire crystal and bezel does make for a worry free wear, and the dings that came about from my daughter dropping the Estoril on the floor mean that I'm not afraid of scratching it up either


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's exactly right! I still love my omega best but with the estoril I don't have to be worried about it whatsoever. Has been a fantastic purchase! 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Some quick cell pics:










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New Borealis Estoril just came to my door in Blue Triangle No Date.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Some quick cell pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the president style bracelet on your Estoril. Sorry, if I missed you sharing the source before, but can you do it again? Thanks.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

Took it diving again today


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello Toh, is your the blue estoril (C)? Looks very nice. I want you buy one but seems only the blue are left for sale at borealis. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

ami5975 said:


> Hello Toh, is your the blue estoril (C)? Looks very nice. I want you buy one but seems only the blue are left for sale at borealis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Hi ami, yup mine is the blue one... Though it can look black under certain lightings...

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks Toh. So, meaning the blue is dark and become darker in certain lights. Great. I m going for it. I think I'll choose no date like yours.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Either black or blue is nice. U won't go wrong with either of them.

Looking forward to see yr wrist shot








Blue dial under extreme sunlight


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still enjoying this combo


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Enjoying changing straps for this. This is an excellent weekend watch. I use my black for the workweek along with others.


----------



## QnceAgain (Mar 14, 2014)

New strap:


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

QnceAgain said:


> New strap:
> 
> View attachment 9186562


I have one just like that from clockwork synergy. Works great with the Estoril!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Borealis Estoril 300 in Seaport Village CA


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My dependable at the start of what is going to be a very busy work week.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello guys, I have just placed an order for a blue, arabic with date E300. Maria told me about the 10-OFF-PLEASE one time discount code. So plus shipping = paid $459.10. 
(my wife finally told me to just buy it so that I will stop talking about how great this thread is and stop reading WUS in bed 😆) 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I like the president style bracelet on your Estoril. Sorry, if I missed you sharing the source before, but can you do it again? Thanks.


It's a solid one I got on eBay. I'll see if I can find seller. The clasp was pretty cheap so swapped a gen omega clasp. I think bracelet was around $25, clasp another $30.











Tanjecterly said:


> My dependable at the start of what is going to be a very busy work week.


Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> It's a solid one I got on eBay. I'll see if I can find seller. The clasp was pretty cheap so swapped a gen omega clasp. I think bracelet was around $25, clasp another $30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

Btw, just curious, did you brushed the solid mid links?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> It's a solid one I got on eBay. I'll see if I can find seller. The clasp was pretty cheap so swapped a gen omega clasp. I think bracelet was around $25, clasp another $30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't recall if you posted it at the bracelet thread... If you haven't please do! Looks excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

ami5975 said:


> Hello guys, I have just placed an order for a blue, arabic with date E300. Maria told me about the 10-OFF-PLEASE one time discount code. So plus shipping = paid $459.10.
> (my wife finally told me to just buy it so that I will stop talking about how great this thread is and stop reading WUS in bed )
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I'm afraid your real vice has just begun!!!

But it certainly is a strategy you should milk as long as possible, annoying to submission! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Btw, just curious, did you brushed the solid mid links?


This one came all brushed with exception of side profile edges they are polished.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> This one came all brushed with exception of side profile edges they are polished.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Very nice. I like it a lot.

If you are to recall who is the seller, just pm me. Thank you very much.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

On rubber today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Some pros and cons of a nato: The negative thing is, that with a nato the beautiful seamaid is not visible as for example with the metal bracelet used below. The positive thing is, that the nato preserves the seamaid from scratches which are coming quite fast without protection.


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

DiversWatch said:


> Some pros and cons of a nato: The negative thing is, that with a nato the beautiful seamaid is not visible as for example with the metal bracelet used below. The positive thing is, that the nato preserves the seamaid from scratches which are coming quite fast without protection.
> 
> View attachment 9205370


Where did you get this bracelet with SEL to fit the Estoril?
Also, just ordered mine yesterday - how long does it take to go from Portugal to California?


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

@whitestripes:

I expect it will take perhaps two weeks. Plenty of time to read the interesting thread which should prepare you for the metal bracelet options:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/metal-bracelet-options-borealis-estoril-300-watch-3380498.html

Fitting these bracelets I enjoyed nearly as much as the watch itself. Too bad, that I'm through with it : )


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Can't recall if you posted it at the bracelet thread... If you haven't please do! Looks excellent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found the seller! its jandkwatches on ebay, here is one:

Stainless Steel President Solid Filled 20 Millimeters Curved Ends Watch Band | eBay

The end links will need modifications, I opted for end links from a citizen I had lying around so it didnt need mod.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Found the seller! its jandkwatches on ebay, here is one:
> 
> Stainless Steel President Solid Filled 20 Millimeters Curved Ends Watch Band | eBay
> 
> The end links will need modifications, I opted for end links from a citizen I had lying around so it didnt need mod.


Great! Thanks for the info.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Found the seller! its jandkwatches on ebay, here is one:
> 
> Stainless Steel President Solid Filled 20 Millimeters Curved Ends Watch Band | eBay
> 
> The end links will need modifications, I opted for end links from a citizen I had lying around so it didnt need mod.


Great! Thanks for the info.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been contacted by Lexvil to share a cautionary tale about using the Estoril as a dive watch. In particular, he used it as a dive watch extensively since receiving it, and he noticed that the sapphire bezel started losing paint on the inside edge around the markers. This is an image he shared of the issue.

Initially, when he contacted Maria about this, she said it wasn't a warranty issue as using the watch in salt water or a pool may result in the ink dissolving. However, more recently, Maria contacted Lexvil again and gave him an opportunity to send it to a repair shop in Sacramento to see what can be done about it. In any case, I will keep you all informed about the status of the repair.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier today


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't think this can be fixed, has to either swap the whole bezel or just new piece of inner sapphire. Good to know I'll keep mine out of the water.



mleok said:


> I've been contacted by Lexvil to share a cautionary tale about using the Estoril as a dive watch. In particular, he used it as a dive watch extensively since receiving it, and he noticed that the sapphire bezel started losing paint on the inside edge around the markers. This is an image he shared of the issue.
> 
> Initially, when he contacted Maria about this, she said it wasn't a warranty issue as using the watch in salt water or a pool may result in the ink dissolving. However, more recently, Maria contacted Lexvil again and gave him an opportunity to send it to a repair shop in Sacramento to see what can be done about it. In any case, I will keep you all informed about the status of the repair.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

mleok said:


> I've been contacted by Lexvil to share a cautionary tale about using the Estoril as a dive watch. In particular, he used it as a dive watch extensively since receiving it, and he noticed that the sapphire bezel started losing paint on the inside edge around the markers. This is an image he shared of the issue.
> 
> Initially, when he contacted Maria about this, she said it wasn't a warranty issue as using the watch in salt water or a pool may result in the ink dissolving. However, more recently, Maria contacted Lexvil again and gave him an opportunity to send it to a repair shop in Sacramento to see what can be done about it. In any case, I will keep you all informed about the status of the repair.


Wow.
That's pretty disappointing.
I buy a dive watch to wear in the water for [email protected] sake.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I expected it to happen, as some members in the Borealis forum's Estoril thread had already highlighted last year (before the preorder) that the paint works beneath the sapphire bezel will not stick well. In the initial design stage, some had suggested to use ceramic insert instead, but the majority voted for sapphire instead.

Anyway, imho, the Estoril will not look the same now if the ceramic bezel is used. Therefore I am fine by swimming with it as my desk diver.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Leekster said:


> Wow.
> That's pretty disappointing.
> I buy a dive watch to wear in the water for [email protected] sake.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


I second that. Been wondering about this.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I've been contacted by Lexvil to share a cautionary tale about using the Estoril as a dive watch. In particular, he used it as a dive watch extensively since receiving it, and he noticed that the sapphire bezel started losing paint on the inside edge around the markers. This is an image he shared of the issue.
> 
> Initially, when he contacted Maria about this, she said it wasn't a warranty issue as using the watch in salt water or a pool may result in the ink dissolving. However, more recently, Maria contacted Lexvil again and gave him an opportunity to send it to a repair shop in Sacramento to see what can be done about it. In any case, I will keep you all informed about the status of the repair.


If this is true then this is terrible. I've been swimming and snorkelling in the sea with mine and so far no problems - but to come out with the statement " it wasn't a warranty issue as using the watch in salt water or a pool may result in the ink dissolving" is unbelievable. So can we swim in fresh water?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> If this is true then this is terrible. I've been swimming and snorkelling in the sea with mine and so far no problems - but to come out with the statement " it wasn't a warranty issue as using the watch in salt water or a pool may result in the ink dissolving" is unbelievable. So can we swim in fresh water?


Did you read the other part ? Maria contacted the person later about having it checked out by their watch repair center in Sacramento.

One thing we all know is that Maria is top notch at customer service and goes above and beyond the call of duty. Her initial reaction may not have been the best but you see how she made up for it ?

Don't forget we all are human beings here.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Almost all watches with similar bezel constructions can at times suffer from this. It happened to many a Helson (skindiver with acrylic bezel insert, sharkmaster, and so on). From what I've understood, the problem is the glue used for sapphire/acrylic can either be stable and resist discolouration when in presence of salt/chlorinated water or be transparent and "solid"... hardly 100% both at the same time, at least at a moderate price. So micro brands go for transparency (and possibly solidity) instead of water-stability, and I can't blame them since many more will wear their watches on the dry than expose them for long times to sea water (or even swimming pool water).


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am disappointed. I have gone swimming with my blue in the local pool. Looks absolutely stunning with all the blue in the background. However I may have to curtail this activity. Does anyone know how bad it will look if you take it swimming often? Bad enough to be a true beater? Not good.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I have to admit, although I don't think what is being said here is good - my big triangle has spent about 3 hours in the sea and probably 4 in the pool and it still looks perfect. Lets hope it's just a few isolated cases - it's all too easy to start an internet panic over something that may be just a small issue. To put things into perspective, there are many here who own the watch, shout out if you've been affected by this or not... I'll start the ball rolling by saying: Me - Not Affected


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

After this thread, I took a close look at my blue and don't see the issue either. But then again, total pool time with the watch was at most 4 hours. Was planning on swimming with it this weekend but after this --no. 

But you know, the odd thing is that the one time I went swimming without my Borealis made me feel naked. But better safe than sorry. 

Not affected.


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

Could it be a problem in the fact that the clock has not been well washed after salt water and subsequent drying of the salt caused these problems?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

serjj said:


> Could it be a problem in the fact that the clock has not been well washed after salt water and subsequent drying of the salt caused these problems?


^^ This. I am thinking the same too. ^^


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> ^^ This. I am thinking the same too. ^^


I don't know if you guys dive much but typically you are out on a boat all day and wash your stuff back on land.

Tell me what the "300" stands for again?

This is nothing against Maria. All I've heard is wonderful things.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Didn't know that the all mighty sapphire bezel can be affected like this. I thought everything would be protected but it does make sense that water can seep in from there. I will definitely need to be more careful with my Sapphire bezel watches


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Has this ever affected any other sapphire inserted watches? Can't think of many off the top of my head, there's the PloProf but that's about 15 times more expensive - but never heard of any issues. Zixen Zulu - but that's pretty rare to hear about at all, let alone water related insert issues. Is this just a storm in a teacup?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just supposing, let's play the worst case scenario and see if the bezel gets its paint removed, like what happened to Lexvil, what can a watchmaker do? I think that he or she would have to get a new bezel from Borealis. I don't think they can create a new bezel to fit? I'm just musing out loud here.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just supposing, let's play the worst case scenario and see if the bezel gets its paint removed, like what happened to Lexvil, what can a watchmaker do? I think that he or she would have to get a new bezel from Borealis. I don't think they can create a new bezel to fit? I'm just musing out loud here.


If the "ink" desolves in water even a new bezel isn't a cure if it's to be used as a dive watch. I have seen this happen with acrylic like on the Squale 101, happened to mine just before the insert fell off but I was able to replace it for $110, I have also seen it on helsons.

i have what may be the beginnings of this on mine or its just a reflection from the crystal, I didn't bring it on my current trip so I can't check.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Leekster said:


> I don't know if you guys dive much but typically you are out on a boat all day and wash your stuff back on land.
> 
> Tell me what the "300" stands for again?
> 
> ...


I don't dive. But it seems that Lexvil does exactly that, and that is his end result.

Well, 300 stands for 300 meter water resistance, if you are testing me. But tell me again, does it have anything to do with the sapphire insert?

Anyway, I don't really care, as I had already heeded the advice of more experience guys with sapphire bezel inserts and happily wear my Estorils as my desk divers.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

For the record, Estoril is still my no. 1 favourite watch now, in case anyone misunderstand that I am bashing Borealis, which I am not.

I am just stating the facts that I had gathered. So I hope that everyone keep their cool here, myself included. After all, these are just watches. Most likely, your Estoril is not the only watch you can use for diving, right?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah it can happen but that doesn't mean it happens often. Same as with the Helsons. I have a bit of discoloration in the bezel of my skindiver (which I've then retired from sea activities) but my Estoril is spotless. Granted it's spent 3h in a pool, tops... But I'm confident, same as with the Seafarer II... 

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Personally I wish there was a regular insert that would fit it or if they had used something like hesalite. I just like when watches get a Lil wabi on bezels something that can't happen on sapphire. But I'm sure I'm in the minority. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Narc'd said:


> I have to admit, although I don't think what is being said here is good - my big triangle has spent about 3 hours in the sea and probably 4 in the pool and it still looks perfect. Lets hope it's just a few isolated cases - it's all too easy to start an internet panic over something that may be just a small issue. To put things into perspective, there are many here who own the watch, shout out if you've been affected by this or not... I'll start the ball rolling by saying: Me - Not Affected


I believe Lexvil has used his watch as a dive watch on a rather regular basis, not just on one or two isolated instances.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Earlier today


Very nice! May i ask the maker and color of that strap sir!?


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Here's my recently received blue dial, big triangle, no date Estoril. I think it's a very handsome watch.

Initial impressions:

. The blue is quite muted, more of a slate gray than a vibrant blue. The Estoril looks almost black most of the time and even in bright light, it's hard to tell if the sapphire bezel insert is blue or black.
. The white luminous paint on the indices and hands looks very crisp and sharp and provides a high contrast against the dark dial, which I love.
. The case is really nicely finished. I really like the delicate twist of the lugs.
. Comfort on my 7-1/4 inch flat wrist is excellent. The watch wears a little small given its 42mm diameter -- feels like a 40.
. I think the dark blue and gray NATO strap is a good aesthetic match by Borealis. I tried a light brown leather NATO and wasn't taken with that combination. A Navy blue NATO works well, too. I'm not a fan of bracelets so this watch's lack of one is no issue to me. The drilled lugs are most welcomed. I wish all diver watches came this way.
. It's running about 12 seconds a day fast, but I'm sure the movement needs to be broken in more.
. The BGW9 Lume is good. I have a Monster, Tuna, and Sumo so I'm pretty spoiled in the lume department. The Estoril is softer (blue) and reminds me of my Citizen Nighthawk. I haven't checked its longevity yet.
. Bezel action is a little stiff and there is some play but overall it's pretty good. The sapphire insert is really pretty.
. I love domed sapphire crystals and this one is one of those, albeit very subtle in shape -- almost flat but not quite.
. The only flaw I can see is a tiny black dust thread embedded in the indice at 3 o'clock. I can see it if I look for it, but it's not enough for me to send the watch back to Borealis.

I have a Steinart OVM and this watch compliments that nicely. I now have a homage of a 70's Royal Navy Rolex(OVM), and a homage of a 60's Royal Navy Omega (Estoril). I think that's pretty cool. I paid full price for mine (plus $10 shipping -- it arrived in ten calendar days to me here in the Rockies) and I believe I got my money's worth. Steinhart is an obvious competitor at this price point but the quality of Borealis is equally high. So, overall I'm quite pleased with this watch.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

italy7 said:


> Very nice! May i ask the maker and color of that strap sir!?


Thanks a lot. I really wish I could help you but I got this one a couple years ago with another watch, as a throw in.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it remotely possible that Lexvil failed to rinse out his watch after a salt water immersion? My understanding is that you need to run the watch under fresh water to rinse it out after swimming with it in the salt water.



mleok said:


> I believe Lexvil has used his watch as a dive watch on a rather regular basis, not just on one or two isolated instances.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lee_K said:


> Here's my recently received blue dial, big triangle, no date Estoril. I think it's a very handsome watch.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> ...


Nice little review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lee_K said:


> Here's my recently received blue dial, big triangle, no date Estoril. I think it's a very handsome watch.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> ...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ami5975 said:


> Lee_K said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my recently received blue dial, big triangle, no date Estoril. I think it's a very handsome watch.
> ...


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Just my two cents as an observer.... I've always given my divers a tepid, fresh water soak after snorkeling, particularly after a salt water immersion. Not under running water, just ten or twenty minutes immersion followed by toweling dry. Maybe more after salt water. No toothbrush (except to a bracelet)! 

Not hard if still on a boat, just drop in a drinking glass, mason jar, or even a Ziploc bag. Or your mask (I've always rinsed my mask, snorkel,and fins after use, too; does anyone NOT?). 

Now, back to all the great photos and stories.....


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Chromejob said:


> Just my two cents as an observer.... I've always given my divers a tepid, fresh water soak after snorkeling, particularly after a salt water immersion. Not running under water, just ten or twenty minutes immersion followed by toweling dry. Maybe more after salt water. No toothbrush (except to a bracelet)!
> 
> Not hard, just drop in a drinking glass, mason jar, or even a Ziploc bag if on a boat. Or your mask (I've always rinsed my mask, snorkel,and fins after use, too; does anyone NOT?).
> 
> Now, back to all the great photos and stories.....


Good advise. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This is what Lexvil had to say about his usage: "30 or so ocean dives, 4 or 5 fresh water dives and unknown pool hours. Always rinsed after diving and soaked before 24 hours passed with regs and instruments."


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

mleok said:


> This is what Lexvil had to say about his usage: "30 or so ocean dives, 4 or 5 fresh water dives and unknown pool hours. Always rinsed after diving and soaked before 24 hours passed with regs and instruments."


It does sound pretty intense! I'm envious of that level of activity!!

I suppose he's exposed other watches to the same rigors, does he have examples of other pieces that withhold longer than that??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> It does sound pretty intense! I'm envious of that level of activity!!
> 
> I suppose he's exposed other watches to the same rigors, does he have examples of other pieces that withhold longer than that??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This seems to be a banned member letting us know something through someone else. I got a feeling we aren't getting the whole truth. Like whenever AVS_Racing says anything negative, you know it's from someone banned forever from buying Borealis.

So naturally I wonder what's the real story of mleok and lexvil. Pretty sure both were offered awesome top notch customer service. But I fear sometimes you give a hand and they want the whole arm. And I don't trust whatever a third person says of what a banned member says happened between him and Maria.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Lexvil was a stand up guy; I remember him talking about OWC watches and how he went diving with these watches. So I believe him when he says he went diving a lot with the Borealis. 

As as to why he got banned, I am not entirely clear but it seems not to be of malfeasance.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> This seems to be a banned member letting us know something through someone else. I got a feeling we aren't getting the whole truth. Like whenever AVS_Racing says anything negative, you know it's from someone banned forever from buying Borealis.
> 
> So naturally I wonder what's the real story of mleok and lexvil. Pretty sure both were offered awesome top notch customer service. But I fear sometimes you give a hand and they want the whole arm. And I don't trust whatever a third person says of what a banned member says happened between him and Maria.


Believe what you will, I was contacted by Lexvil on another watch forum because he no longer has access here for reasons I won't go into, but it wasn't for a reason which would prevent me from doing business with him. He simply wanted to share his experience as a cautionary tale, and it is clear that he used his watch far more rigorously than most of us ever will.

I've purchased three Borealis watches, and still have two Estorils, and I have no need to embellish the experience another person had with Borealis's customer service. If you don't believe it, that's fine, do your own experiment with your watch, and see if you encounter the same problem.

What is it that you find so difficult to believe about this, that such a failure mode is possible or likely, or that Maria would not immediately offer to replace the damaged item?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mleok said:


> Believe what you will, I was contacted by Lexvil on another watch forum because he no longer has access here for reasons I won't go into, but it wasn't for a reason which would prevent me from doing business with him. He simply wanted to share his experience as a cautionary tale, and it is clear that he used his watch far more rigorously than most of us ever will.
> 
> I've purchased three Borealis watches, and still have two Estorils, and I have no need to embellish the experience another person had with Borealis's customer service. If you don't believe it, that's fine, do your own experiment with your watch, and see if you encounter the same problem.
> 
> What is it that you find so difficult to believe about this, that such a failure mode is possible or likely, or that Maria would not immediately offer to replace the damaged item?


Why would she ? We can't just do whatever we want with our watches and expect brand owners to fix our problems.

I remember seeing a video made by Bathy's owner on Facebook recommending to wash your watch every time you go to the beach.

We got a banned member that obviously didn't do that and wants Maria to just say "oh yeah let me reward you for neglecting your watch and lacking in due diligence". Please.

Maria offered repair free of charge. But that wasn't good enough. He had to go to you so you can be the messenger of his bullcrap.

A company with such amazing customer service, should get the benefit of the doubt always.

Send the watch to the watchmaker Maria trusts and just wait. How hard is that ?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> Believe what you will, I was contacted by Lexvil on another watch forum because he no longer has access here for reasons I won't go into, but it wasn't for a reason which would prevent me from doing business with him. He simply wanted to share his experience as a cautionary tale, and it is clear that he used his watch far more rigorously than most of us ever will.
> 
> I've purchased three Borealis watches, and still have two Estorils, and I have no need to embellish the experience another person had with Borealis's customer service. If you don't believe it, that's fine, do your own experiment with your watch, and see if you encounter the same problem.
> 
> What is it that you find so difficult to believe about this, that such a failure mode is possible or likely, or that Maria would not immediately offer to replace the damaged item?


Speaking only on behalf of myself, I believe the following :
1) Such paint corrosion under the sapphire bezel insert is possible, which I would not actually call it a failure mode.
2) Maria would not immediately offer to replace it, as she sees it as being damaged through extensive use, not arrived damaged before use.

What Borealis should have done, in the first place, is to issue warning labels regarding extensive usage of sapphire bezel in the sea water. But I think it would not look good for any watch company, if such labels are issued.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> Why would she ? We can't just do whatever we want with our watches and expect brand owners to fix our problems.
> 
> I remember seeing a video made by Bathy's owner on Facebook recommending to wash your watch every time you go to the beach.
> 
> ...


Dude, if you don't care about this potential failure mode, so be it. Others seem to appreciate the heads up. Lexvil has substantial experience diving, and I don't think what he did constitutes neglecting his watch. You might feel differently, and that is your right. But, there is absolutely no need for this hissy fit.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mleok said:


> Dude, if you don't care about this potential failure mode, so be it. Others seem to appreciate the heads up. Lexvil has substantial experience diving, and I don't think what he did constitutes neglecting his watch. You might feel differently, and that is your right. But, there is absolutely no need for this hissy fit.


Cool. Thanks for the "heads up" and your opinion.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The information has been presented - everyone is free to take that how they wish. No need for any further back and forth.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I wonder if this Sapphire issue will effect the beloved Poseidon and Seafarer 2 also. And I wonder if Lexvil has been banned from buying borealis because he got his watch wet.

I'm glad I don't get mine wet.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Speaking only on behalf of myself, I believe the following :
> 1) Such paint corrosion under the sapphire bezel insert is possible, which I would not actually call it a failure mode.
> 2) Maria would not immediately offer to replace it, as she sees it as being damaged through extensive use, not arrived damaged before use.
> 
> What Borealis should have done, in the first place, is to issue warning labels regarding extensive usage of sapphire bezel in the sea water. But I think it would not look good for any watch company, if such labels are issued.


Exactly. Well said.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> Dude, if you don't care about this potential failure mode, so be it. Others seem to appreciate the heads up. Lexvil has substantial experience diving, and I don't think what he did constitutes neglecting his watch. You might feel differently, and that is your right. But, there is absolutely no need for this hissy fit.


I appreciate your heads up. I really do. ;-)

But since day 1 when I joined WUS forum, I learned that sometimes good intentions might be viewed as bad to others, especially in WUS forums.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

@mleok: I also appreciate the heads up. 
And also, appreciate the positive prospectives from the others. Tq

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Exactly. Well said.


Thank you very much. 

But I hope you don't mind, I think your tone sometimes might need to bring down a notch or two. After all, we are just enjoying our watches here, and making new friends by sharing our knowledge and pictures here.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> But I hope you don't mind, I think your tone sometimes might need to bring down a notch or two. After all, we are just enjoying our watches here, and making new friends by sharing our knowledge and pictures here.


You're probably right. My apologies if it comes off that way. I'm used to AVS_Racing often trying to put down Borealis and Prometheus, after he was banned from buying from Borealis. Sometimes very subtly, sometimes straight forward.

So when I see someone relaying a message from a WUS banned member, I see red flags. Absolutely could be well intended but it's a he said that she said kinda scenario. Maria and Lexvil aren't present to share what really happened. That really isn't information.

But you are right. I should tone it down. I apologize for my way of going about it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> You're probably right. My apologies if it comes off that way. I'm used to AVS_Racing often trying to put down Borealis and Prometheus, after he was banned from buying from Borealis. Sometimes very subtly, sometimes straight forward.
> 
> So when I see someone relaying a message from a WUS banned member, I see red flags. Absolutely could be well intended but it's a he said that she said kinda scenario. Maria and Lexvil aren't present to share what really happened. That really isn't information.
> 
> But you are right. I should tone it down. I apologize for my way of going about it.


No worries and keep cool bro. b-)


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

For me the Estoril is a divewatch and I simply use it as intended for swimming and diving from time to time. No more no less. It's not a safewatch and not for measuring time inside a cockingpot. But I have seen that lexvil asked for a ceramic inlay instead sapphire by post #467 in the borealis forum. Somehow forcasting in Sep2015 delamination what happened to his watch now. I don't know how many Estoril's are sold and under daily use, but either this is a strange coincidence or there should be more occurrences.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Any diver or sailer knows that salt water had to be washed out from any tool after every single trip, and offshore after every single use. Even yachts engines have to be washed after every trip. Just my 2 cents

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> You're probably right. My apologies if it comes off that way. I'm used to AVS_Racing often trying to put down Borealis and Prometheus, after he was banned from buying from Borealis. Sometimes very subtly, sometimes straight forward.
> 
> So when I see someone relaying a message from a WUS banned member, I see red flags. Absolutely could be well intended but it's a he said that she said kinda scenario. Maria and Lexvil aren't present to share what really happened. That really isn't information.
> 
> But you are right. I should tone it down. I apologize for my way of going about it.


If you or anyone else feels the need to get the information directly from Lexvil, PM me for the forum he currently hangs out on. Seriously, I have better things to do with my life than try to take down a micro brand.

Keep in mind that the delamination issue isn't exactly a he said she said issue, there is photographic evidence, so at the least take it as a caution that you need to rinse your watch throughly each time you wear it diving, and realize that there is still potentially a risk involved in doing so.

As others upthread have mentioned, this is a pretty well known risk with such inserts, at least on more affordable brands, and it certainly isn't an issue that is limited to Borealis.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Guys, why are you all complaining? This is the fast way how to get vintage look sooner than after 20 years  Isn't that great? Cheers


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

No


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Fair enough


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe a lil vintage would be ok










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> Guys, why are you all complaining? This is the fast way how to get vintage look sooner than after 20 years  Isn't that great? Cheers


Lol, that is a very positive way to look at it. Well done.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Vintage vibe (and tropic)... 
No delamination here (yet?)










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ I see a bit of delamination at the 12 o'clock portion. 





Just kidding. Not. 



Yeah, just kidding. Totally. 




Maybe.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up regarding the bezel, it really should hold up better. Will follow to see how this is resolved.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

We just have one case of delamination is that correct?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

poisonwazthecure said:


> We just have one case of delamination is that correct?


So far, yes.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> We just have one case of delamination is that correct?


I think so

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Borealis black. No delamination because ... Drumroll ... It's a desk diver!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

thats a really nice leather strap Tanjecterly where did you find it?
thanks!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks WatchDial Orange! Cola Reb straps from Holbens. I forget the exact name but I picked it more for the color. Good thick leather straps.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

This reminds me of the Tudor black bays with the coroding crown tubes. One or two cases and the sky was falling.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

poisonwazthecure said:


> This reminds me of the Tudor black bays with the coroding crown tubes. One or two cases and the sky was falling.


I have a Tudor Black Bay, and the crown tube does indeed corrode, although mine was only noticeable under a loupe.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh ****. I thought it was just one BB. I have a BB so I'm interested/concerned. Have you taken your BB swimming? Is that why there's corrosion?



mleok said:


> I have a Tudor Black Bay, and the crown tube does indeed corrode, although mine was only noticeable under a loupe.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

This is very enlightening.

I'm totally thinking out loud here but I believe salt water and chlorine water will accelerate the problem but
eventually fresh water will do the same. Water is being trapped under the sapphire and eating away at the ink.
The ink is dissolving IMHO.

It would be helpful if someone who only uses their watch in fresh water could keep an eye on this to see if it
eventually happens to theirs. Using high powered magnification would certainly help identify it faster.

Stopping by your local jeweller who uses a Stereo Microscope to inspect diamond rings would work.

I still want an ESTORIL 300 but for dry land use only.

I'd buy from Maria without hesitation.
I love my Sea Dragon.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> I expected it to happen, as some members in the Borealis forum's Estoril thread had already highlighted last year (before the preorder) that the paint works beneath the sapphire bezel will not stick well. In the initial design stage, some had suggested to use ceramic insert instead, but the majority voted for sapphire instead.
> 
> Anyway, imho, the Estoril will not look the same now if the ceramic bezel is used. Therefore I am fine by swimming with it as my desk diver.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, well, I think we are almost on the same page.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> Oh ****. I thought it was just one BB. I have a BB so I'm interested/concerned. Have you taken your BB swimming? Is that why there's corrosion?


No, it has never gone swimming, it's just from perspiration.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I will have to will myself from sweating. Either that or use some antiperspirants on my wrists before I put on the BB.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Mine says 'Hi':









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Mine says 'Hi':
> 
> View attachment 9294298
> 
> ...


Where did you get that matching bracelet? Was it perfect fit as it is?


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Strap looks great!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Where did you get that matching bracelet? Was it perfect fit as it is?


That's an original Omega '1574/898', the bracelet from the 39,2mm Railmaster and older Aqua Terra. I have a Railmaster and two of those bracelets, so it came in handy for the Estoril.
The fit is perfect when on the wrist, no gap, no wobble - near to zero wobble. Only if I give pressure on the endlinks with my fingers they move very minimal. I didn't test if it would sit totally tight with thicker spring-bars (as it does on my Railmaster), because as said, when worn that's no issue at all for me. 
And what's cool: It doesn't protrude in height above the lugs. And I feel it's a nice match and in style not miles away from the original Seamaster 300 bracelet.

Here's another shot:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> That's an original Omega '1574/898', the bracelet from the 39,2mm Railmaster and older Aqua Terra. I have a Railmaster and two of those bracelets, so it came in handy for the Estoril.
> The fit is perfect when on the wrist, no gap, no wobble - near to zero wobble. Only if I give pressure on the endlinks with my fingers they move very minimal. I didn't test if it would sit totally tight with thicker spring-bars (as it does on my Railmaster), because as said, when worn that's no issue at all for me.
> And what's cool: It doesn't protrude in height above the lugs. And I feel it's a nice match and in style not miles away from the original Seamaster 300 bracelet.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love that blue. I might actually bend and get a bracelet. I'm guessing the original Omega Seamaster bracelet might be out of my price range. What's a good one that fits? I haven't been following the metal bracelet thread for the Borealis Estoril.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Love that blue. I might actually bend and get a bracelet. I'm guessing the original Omega Seamaster bracelet might be out of my price range. What's a good one that fits? I haven't been following the metal bracelet thread for the Borealis Estoril.


No fitting was necessary just put it on and you are done for $20.00. Link to the Bay for the bracelet www.ebay.com/itm/391544976856


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just collected mine at the post office. Couldn't wait for them to deliver to my house. 
It just stopped raining. No sun. The blue watch dial is grayish now. It is beautiful. Am happy. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ami5975 said:


> Just collected mine at the post office. Couldn't wait for them to deliver to my house.
> It just stopped raining. No sun. The blue watch dial is grayish now. It is beautiful. Am happy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Congrats. Wear it in good health and don't forget to post lots of pics

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rushing to a meeting. Lume visibly glowing even after 30 driving in a gloomy weather sun.









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

My 15yrs old son is now the proud owner of my SKX009 since the past month. (The E300 is replacing the SKX for me) He told me that all his high school friends asked why his watch is so thick. When he answered it is an automatic dive watch they don't know that means. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

I received my E300 this morning. My remaining dive watch is an SKX. So, I will compare it to the SKX009: at first I thought E300 is way more beautiful. E300 shifts from looking shiny blinking modern in bright sun to cool vintage Sean Connery look in darker places. Not wearing my reading glasses, I saw Omega-ness, a bit Sumo curve, and image of Sean Connery in James Bond came to mind (yeah... silly me). And I feel like wearing a much more expensive watch.

However, my wife agrees with me that SKX009 doesn't lose in the looks department. It is very nice too - SKX got a more tool watch look (sorta like my Land Cruiser).










My wife commented that E300 is very beautiful. She asked me to buy one for her if there is a smaller size ￼. Luckily moments later she said that her AT is more beautiful. But she said still feel a rush of excitement looking at E300.

The E300 size suits me. It is not small. (I thought it will look smaller than it is on my 6.5in wrist ignore the odd shape of my left wrist - broke and twisted the bone more than once).

The E300 is my first 28800 bph watch. I was hoping for 'the sweep' effect of the sec hand it being a higher beat movt and all. But I can see the sec hand ticking. Anyway compared to the SKX sec hand, E300's is smoother.

(My wife just asked for the E300 again coz she wants to wear it; it is beautiful she said. She never did this with her AT. And she keeps smiling. I am worried now).

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

My E300 on my wife's wrist. She keeps saying it is beautiful. I hope I won't have to wear her lady size Aqua Terra.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ami5975 said:


> My E300 on my wife's wrist. She keeps saying it is beautiful. I hope I won't have to wear her lady size Aqua Terra.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Lol, you might bro, you might ...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Had to try the milanese mesh today. Tropic is great but change is a fix thing in watches!










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really like the nato with my Estoril. Hopefully this borealis nato strap has a built-in odor buster. My homeland is very humid. A bracelet would definitely be my best choice. But then a smelly E300 means my son or wife won't ask to borrow it. Aha! 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, you might bro, you might ...





ami5975 said:


> My E300 on my wife's wrist. She keeps saying it is beautiful. I hope I won't have to wear her lady size Aqua Terra.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I see it happening! I guess you should order another one for yourself before they vanish!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello, I just want to report that after keeping my Estoril 300 running and wound up well, the ticking of the sec hand is way way less perceptible. It now has a smooth, dare I say, sweeping motion. 

Would anybody enlighten me about hand winding this Miyota 9015 (despite that this is an auto and hand winding is an extra useful feature)? I could not feel any tightening of the spring even after 20 to 30 twists. I can feel it tightening when winding my seiko LM 5606-7140. Overwinding (clutch) safety mech work differently from the Seiko LM? Tq

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Trying on a new look for my black date Estoril 300.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Basic black on my Estoril black with date. Not sure that it's an excellent combination but at least I tried it.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Basic black on my Estoril black with date. Not sure that it's an excellent combination but at least I tried it.


Black is more elegant without being too loud about it. My blue is sweeter but I feel like a yuppy when wearing it sometimes hehe. But it I would choose black if I could. It matches well with both straps but I think the plain black is better. 


Tanjecterly said:


> Basic black on my Estoril black with date. Not sure that it's an excellent combination but at least I tried it.


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just realized that a shortsighted person like me will have difficulties in distinguishing which one is the 12 o'clock marker on the E300 lumed bezel if not wearing a pair of glasses. Moreover, the lumen brightness of the bezel markers are all the same and less bright than the ones under the crystal. It will take some serious squinting to determine the 12 o'clock marker even if I know where I set it at. 

It is easier when reading the pip on the SKX009. The pip is the only one lumed on the bezel and it is as bright as the hands and dial markers. One blurry look and I know instantly where the pip is at. 

Maybe it would be good if the E300 12 oclock/pip marker is made brighter or using a different color. 

After 1 hour in the dark, even when wearing my reading glasses, I failed to determine which is the E300's 12 o'clock marker. However, I can still make out the pip marker on SKX009. tq

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

BTW, there is no problem telling the time without my glasses on. Which is why I like diver watches more. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Works quite well with milanese mesh...

With the big triangle it's rather hard to not see where the 12 o'clock mark is.  










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Pakz said:


> Works quite week with milanese mesh...
> 
> With the big triangle it's rather hard to not see where the 12 o'clock mark is.
> 
> ...


Hehe, I meant the small triangle marker on the bezel. Once I turned it it is difficult to distinguish it from the other markers on the bezel. 
The 12 o'clock marker on the dial is adequately lumed even for my shortsighted eyes.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ami5975 said:


> BTW, there is no problem telling the time without my glasses on. Which is why I like diver watches more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Me too.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have gotten used to the black RAF strap on my black Estoril 300. I also wear a navy blue RAF strap with my blue Estoril. So I agree with the statements about being understated, i.e. elegant without being loud.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

ami5975 said:


> Hehe, I meant the small triangle marker on the bezel. Once I turned it it is difficult to distinguish it from the other markers on the bezel.
> The 12 o'clock marker on the dial is adequately lumed even for my shortsighted eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Can't really say it's much of a problem for me. But then again I've always had very good eyes... 
But I guess that I've you're seeing a bit blurry it's not easy to distinguish between the triangle reference point and the "10", "20" and so on... About the same size /lume quantity... Shape is very different but I guess that when blurred you can't see it very well

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Guys, sorry I couldn't find exact answer to this yet - if/when hand winding the miyota 9015 should I feel the crown getting tighter or won't I? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ not that I know of


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ not that I know of


Thanks for the reply AVS-Racing

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ami5975 said:


> Guys, sorry I couldn't find exact answer to this yet - if/when hand winding the miyota 9015 should I feel the crown getting tighter or won't I?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


My understanding that the winding mechanism will get disengaged when full wound to prevent over winding, but you will not feel anything when moving the crown.
Older movements do get heavier though.
I'm not an expert, but that's my understanding

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Yes my Chinese MM hand wind homage will stop winding after it gets full, you can't turn the crown anymore.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

ami5975 said:


> Guys, sorry I couldn't find exact answer to this yet - if/when hand winding the miyota 9015 should I feel the crown getting tighter or won't I?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Automatics shouldn't . Unlike the hand wounds, the automatic is designed to constantly get wound by the rotor, so when fully wound, the barrel slides on without over-tightening the mainspring. I'm sure there's exceptions out they but I haven't come across any so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mleok said:


> I've been contacted by Lexvil to share a cautionary tale about using the Estoril as a dive watch. In particular, he used it as a dive watch extensively since receiving it, and he noticed that the sapphire bezel started losing paint on the inside edge around the markers. This is an image he shared of the issue.
> 
> Initially, when he contacted Maria about this, she said it wasn't a warranty issue as using the watch in salt water or a pool may result in the ink dissolving. However, more recently, Maria contacted Lexvil again and gave him an opportunity to send it to a repair shop in Sacramento to see what can be done about it. In any case, I will keep you all informed about the status of the repair.


Hi chaps, been swimming, snorkeling, all sorts, in the sea. Never had a problem with mine, but as a rule I WASH MINE IN TAP WATER AFTER USE, all my dive watches I treat the same. Please see my post on page 142.


















I use my estoril all the time.
today on a distressed very soft leather strap.
regards and sorry to hear.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Left me borealis at home today. 
Omega and menudo this morning










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I wonder how the repairs are going on the bezel? It has been a week or 2? Every time I wear mine I have to check my bezel now lol.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nevermind


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Banned for life, let me just put this on


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Banned for life, let me just put this on
> 
> View attachment 9337698


Love it ! You got an awesome watch right there.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

That's a very cool image!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Banned for life, let me just put this on
> 
> View attachment 9337698





Watches503 said:


> Love it ! You got an awesome watch right there.


Nice. |>


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My workhorse.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jguitron said:


> Automatics shouldn't . Unlike the hand wounds, the automatic is designed to constantly get wound by the rotor, so when fully wound, the barrel slides on without over-tightening the mainspring. I'm sure there's exceptions out they but I haven't come across any so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jguitron, the_watcher and AVS-Racing. I understand now that different auto movts have different mechanisms (my old automatic Seiko LM 5606-7140's crown gets tighter when hand wound and this Miyota 9015 doesn't).

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> I wonder how the repairs are going on the bezel? It has been a week or 2? Every time I wear mine I have to check my bezel now lol.


Btw, according to Maria the bezel is not replaceable, one would need a new case she wrote, when I asked her if buying a replacement bezel would be an option.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Wha-? :-/


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ sounds like they have no spare parts. I guess that's why I never was offered replacement hands.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today







tonight out with the wife and a few friends, bowling & drinks.
wearing this one













have a great day guys.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ sounds like they have no spare parts. I guess that's why I never was offered replacement hands.


I don't see much sense in ironically reading something into this, which wasn't stated. I wrote what she wrote:

--->


oldfatherthames said:


> Btw, according to Maria the bezel is not replaceable, one would need a new case she wrote, when I asked her if buying a replacement bezel would be an option


She didn't say that the bezel is not replacable because of no replacment available. Sounds as if it's a mechanical issue. You can always ask her when interested.

Against the background - small company, the Estoril being a limited run in small numbers - I don't expect them to have spare sparts for sale anyway. If I were them I would keep those for service issues.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am disappointed to hear that the bezel is not replaceable and that you'd have to have a new case. That does not seem very efficient or functional. What if you drop and break the bezel? You're SOL?


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I don't see much sense in ironically reading something into this, which wasn't stated. I wrote what she wrote:
> 
> --->
> 
> ...


My impression was that the customer wanted to replace the sapphire bezel with ceramic. If that's the case, then I wouldn't expect it to be available. That is, they're not going to produce a one-off ceramic bezel to replace his damaged sapphire bezel. Reprinting the bezel that's on the watch might be possible but impractical, depending on the supplier's production situation. Don't know about any of this, of course - just speculating. In any case, there's one case, secondhand, and one picture, secondhand, of one bezel that's showed some erosion of the printing after (by the secondhand description) a whole lot of use. This doesn't bother me at this point at all.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Belloc said:


> My impression was that the customer wanted to replace the sapphire bezel with ceramic. If that's the case, then I wouldn't expect it to be available. That is, they're not going to produce a one-off ceramic bezel to replace his damaged sapphire bezel. Reprinting the bezel that's on the watch might be possible but impractical, depending on the supplier's production situation. Don't know about any of this, of course - just speculating.


Btw: I am not that customer.

Simply because I - see my previous comment - wouldn't expect them to have spare parts for sale at all and with a much lower probability so in some years, I thought about buying a bezel and a crystal as a back up.



Belloc said:


> In any case, there's one case, secondhand, and one picture, secondhand, of one bezel that's showed some erosion of the printing after (by the secondhand description) a whole lot of use. This doesn't bother me at this point at all.


Totally with you here!

And the background of the issue is hearsay. I anyway wonder why there's so much discussion about it without anyone asking them directly on the issue. I only had my Estoril for one day, then sold it, but that was exclusively because in the flesh it visually didn't appeal to me as much as I had hoped (size and choice of typo and numbers and the proportions of the bezel in relation to the dial). Absolutely nothing to do with the 'ink issue' or the not-replacable bezel.

It's a great watch, built and mechanical handling was excellent and every detail was perfectly aligned. And as commonly known, support/communication from Maria at Borealis was exemplary. I would buy a watch from them every time again in a second. |>

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I did ask about buying a replacement case because my daughter dropped my Estoril and the lugs got dinged up, but Maria said they did not have any replacement cases for sale.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

mleok said:


> I did ask about buying a replacement case because my daughter dropped my Estoril and the lugs got dinged up, but Maria said they did not have any replacement cases for sale.


Fair enough - I do remember your saying that above, now that you mention it....


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Btw: I am not that customer.
> 
> Simply because I - see my previous comment - wouldn't expect them to have spare parts for sale at all and with a much lower probability so in some years, I thought about buying a bezel and a crystal as a back up.


That's true - you wouldn't expect them to keep parts on hand for years to repair/replace a limited run of a few hundred. Guess that's a downside of going with a small maker. A fairly reasonable one for the cost, I'd argue, but a consideration none the less...


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

I posted this over in the metal band thread as well (https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/meta...storil-300-watch-3380498-11.html#post33597146), but as long as this thread is, many people may not find out about it, so I'll add it here as well:

A point regarding bracelets, mesh in particular it seems - Before you order, look closely at the clasps in the pictures. These things are for sale by a thousand sellers, but even bracelets from the same seller, even bracelets at a similar cost, can vary wildly in quality. I submit two examples for your examination: Both of these are for sale by the same seller (goodcheapman) and are within a couple of dollars of each other. But viewed carefully, the clasp of the first is barely thicker than paper, while the clasp of the second is much more solid. (Don't ask me how I came to notice this...) Buyer beware!

Thin, cheap clasp:20mm Stainless Steel Mesh Bracelet Ø1 2mm Wire Brushed Wristband Watch Bracelet | eBay
Thick, good clasp:20mm Stainless Steel Shark Mesh Bracelet Diving Watch Replacement Band Parts | eBay


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

The more I see the Estoril the more I like it.
Good luck bowling.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today
> View attachment 9362114
> 
> tonight out with the wife and a few friends, bowling & drinks.
> ...


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

zed073 said:


> The more I see the Estoril the more I like it.
> Good luck bowling.


The more I wear it, the more I like it. I love the broad, flat back that sits comfortably on my wrist, rather than digging a hole in it with a rounded profile like so many divers do. Love the reasonable size, the low height, the at-a-glance legibility, the perfect balance of heft and lightness, the wear-and-forget ruggedness. I know this is an homage to a classic, but man, they knew how to make a wearable watch half a century ago. This is more comfortable to wear than my old Explorer II, and I ADORED that watch.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Coming with my on a short trip ✈










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I have been lurking around this thread a few days now. Very interestingly executed take on the classic SM300 and to think I was not aware of it until recently! The one thing I have noticed is that the spring-bars pictured all seem to have shoulders whereas any watch with drilled lugs is begging for shoulder-less bars. 
Can anyone please give me the dimension of the lug holes? I'm thinking of picking one of these up to complement my "Watchco" version and would like to order some bars.

Quick windowsill cellphone pic of my SM300 saying hi:


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

VictorAlpha said:


> Hey everyone,I have been lurking around this thread a few days now. Very interestingly executed take on the classic SM300 and to think I was not aware of it until recently! The one thing I have noticed is that the spring-bars pictured all seem to have shoulders whereas any watch with drilled lugs is begging for shoulder-less bars. Can anyone please give me the dimension of the lug holes? I'm thinking of picking one of these up to complement my "Watchco" version and would like to order some bars.Quick windowsill cellphone pic of my SM300 saying hi:
> View attachment 9403962


Yes, I replaced my springbars with shoulderless ones as soon as I received my Estoril !

Don't know about the dimensions of the holes though, as I used genuine 20mm Marathon bars. They fit perfectly, and if you go through this whole thread, you will see quite a few others have replaced theirs with the Marathon bars too.

























Regards,


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Aah now that just looks right! Yeah its a long thread so I'm going through it bit by bit, great ideas hear overall!

Got my SKX lugs drilled out to 1.2mm (I think.. can't remember offhand now) and got some 2.5mm bars with that size end from an Ausie vendor on the auction site that shouldn't be mentioned out loud. Thought that if I knew what size the ends were I'd order some now because they take literally months to arrive.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

I have ordered springbars from that Aussie vendor, too, quite a few times. They usually get here in a week !

Though if you want to get the genuine Marathon ones, you can get them through Chronoworld in Japan. Their shipping is very fast, too.

I have found that most, if not all, the Marathon suppliers in the US won't ship overseas, and I managed to get the info about Chronoworld from a member here.

Note also that the clearance for springbars is very tight on the Estoril, so you can't get anything too thick !

Regards,


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks I'll give Chronoworld a try. Posting from Australia in general to SA seems problematic. As one example I ordered a crystal gasket for my SKX from an Ausie vendor back in October 2015. The registered envelope arrived slid under my door this last Thursday! Something about the two postal systems seems a tad off.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

That's too bad !

I would have thought that Perth, WA, where that vendor is, is pretty close directly to South Africa !!!

Regards,


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

VictorAlpha said:


> Yeah its a long thread so I'm going through it bit by bit, great ideas hear overall!
> .


It is a long thread, but with lots of useful info. If you're considering bands and bracelets, you'll want to look at this thread, too: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/metal-bracelet-options-borealis-estoril-300-watch-3380498-13.html


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Yes, I replaced my springbars with shoulderless ones as soon as I received my Estoril !
> 
> Don't know about the dimensions of the holes though, as I used genuine 20mm Marathon bars. They fit perfectly, and if you go through this whole thread, you will see quite a few others have replaced theirs with the Marathon bars too.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the ignorance but what difference does it make once you have the strap on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I got my Marathon spring bars here, shipped to EU: https://www.amazon.com/MARATHON-WP0...F8&qid=1474306605&sr=1-1&keywords=spring+bars



> Sorry for the ignorance but what difference does it make once you have the strap on?


Not sure about others but I just like the way the Marathon bars penetrate deeper into the lugs of the watch when fitted. Means they have to be pushed back further to release them. Probably makes no difference - except a mental one! Again, probably a "mental problem", but because there's no shoulder or lip for a spring bar tool on the bar itself, there's nothing for a strap to catch on and release the bar. I've never had a spring bar fail this way but I have seen, admittedly while just playing with a watch in my hands, that a flimsy NATO if twisted can catch the lip and pull the spring loaded part of the spring bar out of the lug a fraction. I fully admit that me thinking like this is the equivalent of someone else worrying if their 200m dive watch can be worn in the shower - it's a watch nerd, detail obsessive thing.

One last thing - with the spring bars fitted but with no strap fitted, the Marathon bars make the watch look like the military designs that had pressed in or welded, non removable bars. eg: The RN issued diver's like the Rolex Mil-Sub, the Omega Seamaster 300, Precista PRS-18 (93?), etc.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Sorry for the ignorance but what difference does it make once you have the strap on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~
Probably not much under ordinary conditions, but with shoulderless bars the thick part of the bar can reach all the way across the lug gap, and the tip of the bar can go deeper into the hole, both of which increase the strength of the bar and decrease the likelihood that it would pop out or break, which would allow the watch to fall.

(Edit: oops, just realized Narc'd already answered this question. I started to answer, was interrupted, then submitted. Sorry to be redundant.)


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Yup all of the above and just to make it "proper" 

I quite like the flattened mesh look in this and the other thread, and I note that the mid-case and lugs on the E-300 are somewhat thicker than the SM300 which means that the Isofrane should look a bit more at home on it. I've always thought that the Iso was a tiny bit hefty for the slender(ish) lugs on the SM300 although very comfy to wear all day long.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> That's too bad !
> 
> I would have thought that Perth, WA, where that vendor is, is pretty close directly to South Africa !!!
> 
> Regards,


Who knows where Australian watch parts go while en route. Certainly better traveled than me lol


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I posted this somewhere back in the thread but below is a diagram provided by Maria when I was determining what spring bars to use. It is a diagram of the stock bars the Estoril comes on.

I have the marathons and love them.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I posted this somewhere back in the thread but below is a diagram provided by Maria when I was determining what spring bars to use. It is a diagram of the stock bars the Estoril comes on.
> 
> I have the marathons and love them.


This perfectly illustrates why shoulderless is stronger - the body of the bar can be 3mm longer, and the pins can be longer, since making them longer doesn't force you to shorten the body of the bar to make room for the shoulders when the pins retract. The shoulder design is a big compromise just to get rid of lug holes. Of course, you're still going to have shouldered bars in the clap or buckle, so this may all be a bit academic anyway...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Stop guys, I can't stand the wait!
I'll be getting mine (waiting for me in the USA) in a couple months



Belloc said:


> The more I wear it, the more I like it. I love the broad, flat back that sits comfortably on my wrist, rather than digging a hole in it with a rounded profile like so many divers do. Love the reasonable size, the low height, the at-a-glance legibility, the perfect balance of heft and lightness, the wear-and-forget ruggedness. I know this is an homage to a classic, but man, they knew how to make a wearable watch half a century ago. This is more comfortable to wear than my old Explorer II, and I ADORED that watch.


Breaking: reasonably proportioned, normally sized watch wears better than hockey pucks on wrist.

We should send the memo to all watch companies (Seiko and omega being among the worst offenders)



Jguitron said:


> Sorry for the ignorance but what difference does it make once you have the strap on?


This made me laugh. I probably watched too much .... in my life


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Breaking: reasonably proportioned, normally sized watch wears better than hockey pucks on wrist.
> 
> We should send the memo to all watch companies (Seiko and omega being among the worst offenders)


Shocking, right? But as usual, companies are supplying what people are buying...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jguitron said:


> Sorry for the ignorance but what difference does it make once you have the strap on?


Yes, as already mentioned above, the purpose of fitting shoulderless springbars is for added security, and also for aesthetics !!! :-d

The most secure of course, would be to have welded fixed bars, as in some issued pieces. The next most secure option is the shoulderless ones, as the main thicker part fills the whole length of the lug width, with only the tips going deep into the holes.

This is all mainly for softer straps like Nato and zulu, with less chance of catching on, and dislodging the bars.

All of which is still academic, unless as mentioned above also, you replace the springbars in the buckle with shoulderless as well !!! b-)

Regards,


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Gorgeous pic!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still enjoying this combo


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


What bracelet is that? Looks good!

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> What bracelet is that? Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's omega clone bracelet from a l i e x p r e s s... Posted in the Estoril bracelet thread some time ago

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This evening, finding hard to decide which one.













sorry guys, THIS ONE WON TONIGHT


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Forgot to post this a couple days ago


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> This evening, finding hard to decide which one.
> View attachment 9455530
> View attachment 9455538
> 
> ...


I would have picked the Borealis. In fact, I'm wearing the black right now. C'est la vie.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I would have picked the Borealis. In fact, I'm wearing the black right now. C'est la vie.


Estoril, for tomorrow day and night.
regards my friend


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Estoril at Ace Cafe London today

















































Apologis for posting so many pics today, was a bit exited.
have a great Sunday.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Always good to see the Estoril in real world settings! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Enjoying my sunday outdoors



















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Never too many photos Gino.
Great pics.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Estoril at Ace Cafe London today
> 
> View attachment 9460898
> View attachment 9460914
> ...


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Lovely, funky old R65, and what looks to be a very nice 999. Thanks for the eye candy 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Estoril at Ace Cafe London today
> View attachment 9460930
> View attachment 9460970


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Love this Borealis Estoril on leather band!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

A couple of pics from the summer, they have a sixties vibe to them.













go well with the watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this weathered blue canvas on the Estoril
Have a great day.b


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this weathered blue canvas on the Estoril
> Have a great day.b
> 
> 
> ...


Canvas does look great. Here's my blue Estoril with a weathered black canvas with blue stitching from Clover Straps. Great quality and a short wait.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this weathered blue canvas on the Estoril
> Have a great day.b
> 
> 
> ...


Always love your strapology ! You're one of my Strap Senseis


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

That summer this watch had the most wrist time


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

OK so I just placed an order for the Blue triangle dateless to keep my "Watchco" company. I don't really have the spare cash right now, and was going to wait until tax-rebate time but I saw that the remaining blue dials triangle/ date and Arabic were already gone and if I don't get moving on it they'll be gone. BTW the exchange rate is 13.65 ZAR/ 1US$! It is fluctuating crazily a few years ago it was around the 6.8 ZAR/ 1US$! 

Ah well a few more cups of coffee and I'm sure my anxiety will subside!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

VictorAlpha said:


> OK so I just placed an order for the Blue triangle dateless to keep my "Watchco" company. I don't really have the spare cash right now, and was going to wait until tax-rebate time but I saw that the remaining blue dials triangle/ date and Arabic were already gone and if I don't get moving on it they'll be gone. BTW the exchange rate is 13.65 ZAR/ 1US$! It is fluctuating crazily a few years ago it was around the 6.8 ZAR/ 1US$!
> 
> Ah well a few more cups of coffee and I'm sure my anxiety will subside!


Good choice



















Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## mini cooper clubman (Mar 11, 2016)

Ok, I'm going to go against the trend here...I just got a Estoril Blue with date, but it's just not doing it for me. The strap didn't really work for me so I got a bracelet to go with it. That didn't work either. I like the watch, it just doesn't work for me. Too bad, cause I really wanted to like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

mini cooper clubman said:


> Ok, I'm going to go against the trend here...I just got a Estoril Blue with date, but it's just not doing it for me. The strap didn't really work for me so I got a bracelet to go with it. That didn't work either. I like the watch, it just doesn't work for me. Too bad, cause I really wanted to like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything specific you didn't like about it? You must've got one of the last dates because when I ordered the only option left was the blue triangle no-date.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

What bracelet did you get on yours mini cooper clubman ??


----------



## mini cooper clubman (Mar 11, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> What bracelet did you get on yours mini cooper clubman ??


I got a Bernhardt dive watch bracelet. It fits perfectly without any mods. The bracelet was $50 from Bernhardt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mini cooper clubman (Mar 11, 2016)

VictorAlpha said:


> Anything specific you didn't like about it? You must've got one of the last dates because when I ordered the only option left was the blue triangle no-date.


It wore a little too small for me. I tried with the Nato, but the strap was too long. I put the bracelet on and it looked much better but the watch still looked too small for me. Sometimes when you have a small wrist, a watch that wears small looks even smaller.

Don't get me wrong, I like it, just not for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

mini cooper clubman said:


> It wore a little too small for me. I tried with the Nato, but the strap was too long. I put the bracelet on and it looked much better but the watch still looked too small for me. Sometimes when you have a small wrist, a watch that wears small looks even smaller.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like it, just not for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cutting down a NATO strap is quite easy.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/mak...strap-modern-style-g10-nato-strap-833573.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, as they say beauty is in the eyes of the beholder... 
I don't find mine to wear to small, and with 8" wrists I have to admit I'm in the thick of it 😉😂

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

This hobbie wouldn't be a fun one if we all liked the same watches. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I get not liking the watch but saying 41.5mm Estoril wearing too small on small wrist.....?? But I do know some guys with skinny 6-6.5 inch wrist who wears 47mm Panerai and think everything smaller than 45mm is wearing small.....


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I love it on my 8.3in wrist.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

mini cooper clubman said:


> It wore a little too small for me. I tried with the Nato, but the strap was too long. I put the bracelet on and it looked much better but the watch still looked too small for me. Sometimes when you have a small wrist, a watch that wears small looks even smaller.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like it, just not for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yeah it is such an individual thing I guess. Luckily already having the so-called Watchco SM300 I know that the general size will be good for me. I also have quite small wrists at just under 7" my other watches a Steinhart OVR and Seiko SKX are borderline for me in terms of lug-to-lug (Steinhart) and height (SKX).

Pity I already ordered. I was debating the dated version but when I went to Borealis sight the only one left was the triangle dateless which would've been a strong contender anyway.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

I just got an e-mail from FEDEX to say the shipment has been pre-cleared on the SA side. I went the FEDEX route because the postal services here are shocking and customs aren't that motivated either.


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

People really love their Estoril...


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

mini cooper clubman said:


> VictorAlpha said:
> 
> 
> > Anything specific you didn't like about it? You must've got one of the last dates because when I ordered the only option left was the blue triangle no-date.
> ...


I have to agree with the OP. The Estoril does wear small. However for me, that's a part of its charm.


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back on woven leather


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Back on woven leather
> View attachment 9525394


Man, you're the strap MVP...!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ Yep, the Borealis goes with a lot of straps, doesn't it? I think that's the mark of a well made watch. Enjoy!

BTW, I enjoy looking at your watch box design. It draws attention in a good way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^ Yep, the Borealis goes with a lot of straps, doesn't it? I think that's the mark of a well made watch. Enjoy!
> 
> BTW, I enjoy looking at your watch box design. It draws attention in a good way. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you very much, 
i completley agree with you, the Borealis is a great piece, even though I have more expensive watches, I always seem to wear it. 
Its one of those watches that looks good from every angle and has this feel good factor about it. Hard to put in words.
Cheers my friend.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gino it doesn't matter what strap it rides ..... that Borealis Estoril looks fantastic.
Still love that table.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Back on woven leather
> View attachment 9525394
> View attachment 9525418


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Waiting for my Estoril to be delivered by FedEx. So near yet so far. Funny how the last days wait seems the longest. Even SM300 wants to know when the Impostor is arriving.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mini cooper clubman said:


> I got a Bernhardt dive watch bracelet. It fits perfectly without any mods. The bracelet was $50 from Bernhardt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea. I need to try it. 
Any play or gaps ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mini cooper clubman said:


> It wore a little too small for me. I tried with the Nato, but the strap was too long. I put the bracelet on and it looked much better but the watch still looked too small for me. Sometimes when you have a small wrist, a watch that wears small looks even smaller.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like it, just not for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to say it wears small for its specs. I was too a little surprised how small it looked on my wrist. Wears like a39mm watch to me. But it looks great. The canvas straps give it a little more
Substance. Good watch to wear to the office under a cuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing mine today 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been enjoying my Estoril as my go to outside of work hours (good things as my beater got bathed in oil, submerged and smashed today).

I've also been trying to get it onto its perlon for a while but the shark mesh just keeps looking too good. I find it actually looks better from further away.




























That's actually the blue version.


----------



## mini cooper clubman (Mar 11, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a great idea. I need to try it.
> Any play or gaps ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None that I can notice. It fits perfectly to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

That mesh looks good! Mine finally arrived. Actually I got impatient and drove to FedEx and picked it up. Funnily enough whenever I receive a new watch its always a bit of an anticlimax and my first thought is "meh". That sort of happened with this but then it slowly starts to grow on me. 
First impressions as follows and I cannot help compare it to the SM 300 for the obvious reasons that 1. I have both now and 2. The SM300 is the inspiration for this Borealis. Caveat: If atrocious photography with crappy cameras offends you please don't continue because although I may be called many things a professional photog or writer is definitely not one of them. Not even close. 

Opening the package revealed a plain white open ended cardboard box containing a faux leather travel case which contained the watch already on the by now well known G10 "NATO" type strap and a hand completed warranty card . Nothing special, but then I wasn't even expecting a travel case anyway so I think that is a nice touch. I won't go into more detail here because this has been covered many times in this thread and a couple on video too. Some pics:

View attachment 9557330








The very first thing I did after liberating the Estoril 300 from its clear plastic protective wrapping was to take of the supplied strap and slap on a black Isofrane which up until now was doing duty as the go to strap for the Omega.

The first thing I noticed is that this watch is substantially heftier than the SM300. This probably has a lot to do with having a sapphire crystal and bezel insert as opposed to the acrylic of the Omega, but the rest of the watch is undoubtedly chunkier in every respect. In fact holding both side by side the effect is quite noticeable which I found surprising. The Estoril is unmistakably inspired by the Omega but it is like everything has been scaled up just a little in size. Things such as the mid case are substantially thicker. the lugs are chunkier and although they follow the original lines pretty faithfully. 
Something else noticeable is that the polished sections on the Estoril lugs are more flat whereas the Omegas are actually quite rounded something that is not readily apparent in most pics of either. The brushed sides of the Estoril also differ in that the Omega's are actually a "straight Grained" finish as opposed to brushed. Think brushing but with a much heavier effect with continuous grain lines. Both are very effective and attractive in their own right. Even the hands are less subtle and heavier although the dials appear pretty similar in size. 
The underside of the Estoril mid-case is brushed in a utilitarian but attractive circular pattern while the Omega's finish is a stunning but very delicate mirror polish. In this regard the Estoril is a bit more in keeping with the tool watch theme.

The Estoril's case-back is also thicker and although it has a thoughtfully executed flattish profile, it still manages to cause the watch to sit higher on the wrist that the SM not by much and not obtrusively by any means, just noticeably different. 
Someone mentioned in a previous review somewhere that they wished that the crown was more "bullet shaped" like the original, this being something else that is substantially heftier than that of the original. 
This actually makes the crown on the Estoril a lot easier to get a purchase on and manipulate whereas the SM crown is not really the easiest one to grasp. The Estoril crown needs two full turns to disengage/ engage whilst the SM takes only about 1 1/3 turns. Omega case tube threads are situated inside the tube giving it a more delicate feel than the Estoril who's case-tube threads are outside of the tube. 
Slight differences in construction here conspire to give the two watches a slightly different overall feel.

The last comment above could apply to the looks too. Apart from the obviously differently coloured dial and bezel (a very subtle dark blue) the looks are very similar to state the obvious, however a direct side by side viewing reveals the fact that this is anything but a 1:1 replica. The Estoril brings the looks of the original up to date in a very nicely executed package while the SM retains a measure of classic elegance from a time gone by.
The lume on both is great although differently executed. I won't go into detail because this has been covered elsewhere but will say that I found the bezel lume in the dark once charged to not be as sharp as has been reported.

Some have commented that the Estoril wears quite small, some even say too small. All I can say is that if that is their impression they will find the SM300 positively tiny. Luckily I don't have this issue and can enjoy wearing both with the Estoril wearing larger but still a reasonable size on my 6.75" wrist. It certainly is a better fit for the Isofrane strap which sits neatly inside and under the upper surface of the lug where on the SM it was about level with the top of the lug which resulted in it looking possibly a tiny but too large for the case. Oh and as mentioned many times, drilled lugs make sense on a diver 'nuff said on that! Bezel action? Close to perfect and better than good enough with none of the stiffness or looseness that some have experienced although I suppose "feel" is a very subjective thing just like "looks" can be.

All in all I think the Estoril is a classy up-to-date watch with more than a nod to the classic design of the vintage SM. Superbly executed and solid feeling all at a price which is far more in line with the intentions of a diver's watch that the soaring cost of building up a "proper" SM300. 
To my mind a divers watch should be priced effectively for the role it is intended to fulfill just like the SM300 was upon its release back in the sixties.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hmm. I don't remember getting a travel case. I only remember getting a plain white box.....


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Hmm. I don't remember getting a travel case. I only remember getting a plain white box.....


... same here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Hmm. I don't remember getting a travel case. I only remember getting a plain white box.....


That is pretty much what I thought I'd be getting judging from the reviews I have seen/ read. I think the travel case is somewhat more useful so I'm definitely not complaining. Maybe I was the lucky 500th buyer. Speaking of which most of the Estoril permutations pretty much sold out quite rapidly I wonder what the actual production number was.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

From what Maria said this is a one off. So there won't be further productions of the Estoril. The blacks sold out pretty fast while the blues lagged, I think. I don't know if the sales would cause Maria to change her mind. 

Back to the travel case.... I don't know what to say. Kind of disappointed that I didn't get one. Oh well. 

Speaking of mysteries, did we ever get a final resolution of the alleged delamination issue?


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Never saw any feedback re the alleged bezel delamination or corrosion issue. I wouldn't hesitate to swim in the sea with this. The gentleman in question apparently had about thirty dives on the watch which may have seen some corrosion set in. I don't know what remedial action he took but I'd soak it in fresh water for a bit after SW exposure. Its a good idea anyway because eventually the 316L would also start to pit.

It would be nice to know more but there seems to have been some animosity that built up which is a pity.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

@VictorAlpha: Thanks for the comparison to Sm300.
I much prefer the E300 crown feel and turning better than my Heuer 2000, Seiko SKX and if I remember correctly my Omega Seamaster (flipped). So easy.
I also received the travel case.









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, all I can say is you lucky bastards. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got a cheap generic box. Would have loved a useful travel case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

My guess of those who received their travel case because :

1) The last few pieces of Estoril left which is selling at $499, compared to all those who paid $385 preordering price.
2) Borealis run out of the old batch of simple watch boxes.
3) Borealis have a batch of travel cases for all new shipments, just in time for the last lucky few Estoril owners.
4) All the above?

Anyway, I will be expecting this new watch travel case for my preorder Cascais in Feb 2017.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

The case when closed.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

ami5975 said:


> The case when closed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Yeah that's it. I actually tried to download a pic with it closed but it somehow went missing in the ether. I see you also opened yours in the car. I couldn't wait and opened mine in the car after driving half an hour to the DHL depot. Something about wristwatches that make grown men act like kids on Christmas eve.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

ami5975 said:


> @VictorAlpha: Thanks for the comparison to Sm300.
> I much prefer the E300 crown feel and turning better than my Heuer 2000, Seiko SKX and if I remember correctly my Omega Seamaster (flipped). So easy.
> I also received the travel case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Yeah it is really good. Nice and precise no grinding or roughness. I must say I find my SKX also very good and the N15B movement is like silk when winding. The SM is a tad fiddly. At first the SM was fitted with the Cal 565 date movement and dial but I found that the quick-set push pull a bit to mechanically traumatic so I changed to the more symetrical dial and 552 Cal. Is this mechanical cowardice something endemic to watch nuts?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't want to take the light off the E300 but I was wondering if there's any new information on the BULL SHARK!!? Last I heard we were waiting on the second prototype but at the same time delivery is scheduled for November....


... just checking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> I don't want to take the light off the E300 but I was wondering if there's any new information on the BULL SHARK!!? Last I heard we were waiting on the second prototype but at the same time delivery is scheduled for November....
> 
> ... just checking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new ceramic bezel is done and waiting for engraving. If all is OK with 2nd prototypes, then they'll start producing them. Can't wait !


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ami5975 said:


> The case when closed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


That looks like the same travel case I got when I purchased my Prometheus Ocean Diver five or six years back. Except for the logo. It's actually a nice case.
regards


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Finally decide to pull the trigger before they run out. What is the best mesh available for this bad boy?

thanks


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wish I got a case like that!

Haven't worn mine in some time so decided to put on:










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

5imon L said:


> Finally decide to pull the trigger before they run out. What is the best mesh available for this bad boy?
> 
> thanks


It's pricey but I like my sharkmesh from strapcode. No sharp edges. Good polish. Positive clasp and 316L steel. Let me know if you have more questions about it.


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> It's pricey but I like my sharkmesh from strapcode. No sharp edges. Good polish. Positive clasp and 316L steel. Let me know if you have more questions about it.


Thanks for the reply, those pics are amazing. I'm not familiar with mesh but is cutting the extra mesh the only way to adjust it?

Simon


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

Picked up an aftermarket version B.1 about 2 weeks ago for good price (thanks WUS) and I must say, I am pretty impressed. This is my first experience with the Miyota 9015 (it's been on the list for a while and when I saw the E300 had it, it was only a matter of time before it was on my wrist) and I'm happy with the specs I'm seeing so far. First NATO strap watch too and I love it, which is good since I don't like most bracelets I see on it.

I was impressed with the quality of the screw down crown, super smooth. The bezel is smooth and firm. There were some minor finishing details that I thought could be improved, but I guess it's just things overlooked from the QC process from the factory which obviously I don't think they fully control.

Only thing I would like to try and modify would be finding an exhibition caseback.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

5imon L said:


> Thanks for the reply, those pics are amazing. I'm not familiar with mesh but is cutting the extra mesh the only way to adjust it?
> 
> Simon


I got the version with removal H links. With all the extra links removed it fits my wrist perfectly. I have a between 6.75-7" wrist.

Somewhere way back in this thread are more detailed pics of the bracelet as I was waiting for the watch on pre order.

Hope that helps. I don't mind further questions.


----------



## Shuttlewatch (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Bezel Ink*

Sadly i have the same issue as posted 3 weeks ago, ink wearing off the bezel, only I'm not a diver (gave that up years ago after ear trouble). After keeping it dry since i got it (except for a quick watertight test in the sink) I wore mine in the sea twice and pool once for 30min approx on a recent holiday in Spain, each time then submerged in a sink of tepid fresh water for 2 or 3 mins.

If i'd seen the post 3 weeks ago I'd have kept it dry although that is ridiculous for a dive watch; eventually the bezel will wear to the point of being unreadable.

I really loved my watch and got lots of comments, I really want it to look like it did when new but as previous poster got, Maria responded to my first email with, "Bezel damage is not warranty covered as it is a result of wear and tear. If you wish though our repair centre in USA is able to service your watch. Be however aware this can occur again if not properly taken care of"

This annoyed me given how much water time it had and after a more direct email i've got no further response. Even if i did send it to be fixed, from what i've read it looks like I'd be up for a new case which seems unreasonable. I still like it enough to wear it but feel i wasted my money. No doubt many have great experiences with Borealis, I haven't and don't consider this watch to be fit for purpose. I would have a claim under our consumer guarantees act if bought locally here in NZ.

To underline the previous advice, if you want to keep your watch looking good, keep it out of the sea and swimming pools.
Note most wear between 10 and 15 min markers also at 7 min and 47 and 48 (less clear in photo)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That sucks...sorry.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh, no. That sucks.

So I know what to expect for my blue; I've taken it to my pool a couple of times this past summer. Guess that's not going to happen next summer.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really sucks. It is a dive watch. The bezel is a safety feature / design of a dive watch. A dive watch is expected to be impervious to normal activities in sea/freshwater for years. Same with the bezel. The Estoril 300 then does not fully qualify being called a dive watch.
It is the only dive watch of mine that I avoid getting wet and that is mega sucks.

Edit: somehow I still love it looks and feel and still wanna wear it everyday. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Bezel Ink*



Shuttlewatch said:


> Sadly i have the same issue as posted 3 weeks ago, ink wearing off the bezel, only I'm not a diver (gave that up years ago after ear trouble...


Bummer. I feel for you bro, I really do. :'(


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Reading these bezel issues makes me glad I never bought one. Divers are meant to get wet and survive doing so. All of mine have been in the pool, ocean, and lakes and never had issues. Last thing I'd want is a dive watch I couldn't get wet.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

That sucks considering how new the watch is. I wonder what caused it. I mean the factory should know if the paint will dissolve. I definitely won't even wear it in the shower anymore


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm wondering if it is just dissolving in water or if it is a chemical reaction, perhaps with chlorine?

I was wearing mine when I read the post and I must admit it made me sad In Empathy but also that I will likely have to keep mine dry. 

Even if these cases are the exception not the norm it puts a damper on what I viewed as an excellent all round watch. 

Still love mine but I suppose other watches will have to go swimming. That does take away from the purpose and appeal of the watch. 

It would
Be great to find out what the cause is. Ie exposure time, salt, temperatures? My guess is we may never know.


----------



## Shuttlewatch (Oct 7, 2016)

Unfortunately I cant say for sure as I only noticed after the pool and the beach, one thing I thought of that might help is to avoid rotating the bezel until absolutely dry. If I had to guess I'd say pool chems would be worse than sea water for ink but who knows. Never had an issue like this with any other submersible watches I own (superchrono, navihawk, early 90's seamaster, 2 pro treks) but they all have alloy inserts (which scratch). 

I'm thinking ceramic is the only way to go from here, still annoyed with the there wasn't mention in the instructions and no remedy.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Bezel Ink*

I'm sorry to see this happen again, but hopefully this will mean that people will take the warnings from Lexvil more seriously.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

It always seems to start from the inside. May be there is something in contact with the bezel, because it's mounted so close ? So rotation would the cause ? Nevertheless not acceptable.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

DiversWatch said:


> It always seems to start from the inside. May be there is something in contact with the bezel, because it's mounted so close ? So rotation would the cause ? Nevertheless not acceptable.


Sand? Or even just a small piece of dirt or grit from the water which then had the bezel turned on it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuttlewatch (Oct 7, 2016)

That was my first thought, but once i took a close look around the 15 min mark it's clear there's no dragging or streak in the wear, just looks like the ink has dissolved away or stuck to the case and pulled away.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Imho, the ink beneath the sapphire bezel does not dissolved by sea water or pool water. Technically, it should be the paint/lume work did not adhere to the smooth surface of the sapphire well. You can see the bezel print is more like flaking off. If it is dissolved, the print should be blurred instead.

Looking at the technical drawing, it shows the gap between sapphire bezel and sapphire crystal will be the first area the sea/pool water will attack first. Therefore, I should expect the paint work to start eroding from inside of the bezel.

Engineering wise, the beneath surface of the sapphire bezel will have to prepare first (eg. fine roughening) to allow the paint work to adhere more strongly to it, follow by a layer sealant to finish the job. But it will be a much more expensive process and longer waiting time. Plus the sapphire bezel will look thicker.

Is my above theory sound enough?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Getting ready to pass out soon


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> View attachment 9583346
> 
> 
> Imho, the ink beneath the sapphire bezel does not dissolved by sea water or pool water. Technically, it should be the paint/lume work did not adhere to the smooth surface of the sapphire well. You can see the bezel print is more like flaking off. If it is dissolved, the print should be blurred instead....
> ...


Hi. I zoomed in the pic from Shuttlewatch and I believe you are correct. It is flaking off. Not dissolved.

To my understanding looking at the pic and the cross section drawing, where it flaked off (near 3 o'clock) I can see the flange (?) of the watch case above which the sapphire bezel kinda sat on (not touching it).

I think what I see is that the sapphire bezel has no metal backing beneath the flaking printed layer coz I can see the case through it. Meaning it got directly in contact with the water seeping between that gap you pointed out to us.

Then, engineering wise, I agree with you on the surface prep too.









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Pls ignore.. I edited a double quote.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan, is my illustration of your explanation below correct?









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ami5975 said:


> SimpleWatchMan, is my illustration of your explanation below correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, your illustration is exactly my explanation. Thank you.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

ami5975 said:


> SimpleWatchMan, is my illustration of your explanation below correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! this is exactly what I see when looking at the cross section. Where you have drawn the horizontal red line is where the "decal" under the sapphire bezel insert is not attached to the bezel and therefore has no backing. the insert sticks out towards the crystal in the manner of a "mezzanine" and that part sits directly over the case that remains static as the bezel is rotated. (I hope I have articulated what I am trying to say acceptably)

So several possibilities could be presenting here:

1. The unsupported part of the insert is too close to the upper portion of the case and is rubbing and thus stripping the decal.
2. There is a tiny gap which is allowing particles of grit to get in there.
3. The decal somehow becomes softened and saturated with water due to salt or chlorine and expands bridging the tiny gap and catching the case and thus stripping.
4. A combination of the above.

It is a very disappointing situation and one that should have been anticipated at the design stage and as such a repair solution should be forthcoming. A solution may involve having a skilled machinist skim that portion of the case slightly. I am lucky in that In have worn mine in water (not salt) and have manipulated the bezel without issue. Whether this will remain the case. Who knows.

These things are potential reputation damagers so I really hope that Borealis works towards a workable solution with customers. Anyone can work with a manufacturing fault or defect but no one can tolerate indifferent aftermarket service and forums are a very powerful tool for or against a company. Hell, I only found out about this watch through a forum and bought it because of the forum feedback! Its not a cheap watch by any means esp when your currency is worth less than a twelfth of a US$!


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

I think it is no 3. If that is true, I can expect mine to soften and flake too sooner or later. Maybe then can mod the bezel. 

Thanks for the word 'decal' which is accurate. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn this means that we have to be careful of turning the bezel. I really need to check if this effects the sea farer also


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Snorkeling for 4/5 days in summer for at least 3/4 hours at a time. Washed thoroughly under tap. Still in perfect condition.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Great, so far only 2 reported case (1 from Lexvil/mleok and 1 from Shuttlewatch).

Anyway, I still stand firm by my statement at https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/borealis-estoril-300-a-2341002-171.html #1710.

But I might just use one of my 2 Estorils for testing, by swimming in pool water. The question now is which one, the black triangle, or the blue arabic? Decisions, decisions ....


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

It certainly does look like the bezel printing is done directly on the sapphire, and there is no metal backing between it and the case flange. If the mechanical wearing of the printing is the cause, which is consistent with the fact that the damage seems to only occur from the inner circumference of the bezel, then the problem might be a combination of water exposure and the actual use of the bezel.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Great, so far only 2 reported case (1 from Lexvil/mleok and 1 from Shuttlewatch).
> 
> Anyway, I still stand firm by my statement at https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/borealis-estoril-300-a-2341002-171.html #1710.
> 
> But I might just use one of my 2 Estorils for testing, by swimming in pool water. The question now is which one, the black triangle, or the blue arabic? Decisions, decisions ....


I have to disagree, if the problem is a mechanical abrasion of the paint from the underside due to the absence of a metal backing, which is consistent with the macro shots shown above, then it most certainly is a failure mode that should have been anticipated at the design stage.

Unless you somehow think it is acceptable for a watch marketed as a dive watch to not be exposed to water and never have its timing bezel used.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good sleuthing and thoughts guys. Those are some possible reasons. There does seem to be a vulnerability there.

It is also encouraging to hear that others are using their watches in the water with no issue. Id love to hear more stories of water use to ease some paranoia.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Snorkeling for 4/5 days in summer for at least 3/4 hours at a time. Washed thoroughly under tap. Still in perfect condition.


Thanks for sharing. Seems simple enough.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Seems simple enough.


It doesn't look like he actually used the timing bezel at all, which might explain why it's been unaffected by this issue.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mleok said:


> It doesn't look like he actually used the timing bezel at all, which might explain why it's been unaffected by this issue.


Big "might" and "in your opinion". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> I have to disagree, if the problem is a mechanical abrasion of the paint from the underside due to the absence of a metal backing, which is consistent with the macro shots shown above, then it most certainly is a failure mode that should have been anticipated at the design stage.
> 
> Unless you somehow think it is acceptable for a watch marketed as a dive watch to not be exposed to water and never have its timing bezel used.


No problem, I understand your point of view. But in my mind, failure mode for a diver watch would be - it stopped to tell time, bezel jammed, or water resistance did not hold up as advertised. I think your point of view is aesthetic/cosmetic defects appear, after extensive usage.

Next, must sapphire bezel insert be having metal backing in order to prevent the printing from flaking/erosion? If the paint is able to adhere to the sapphire insert properly in the first place, there would not be any mechanical abrasion.

As for bezel paint/print coming out, it's already anticipated during design stage. Like I said before, someone highlighted this potential problem in the Borealis forum, prior the October 2015 preordering. It is we, as consumer, choose to listen or ignore such advise, by purchasing this product. And after all, the 2D design drawing was laid out for all to see when preorder opens. The devil is in the details, you might say.

Lastly, to be clear, I never said that it is acceptable for a watch marketed as a dive watch to not be exposed to water and never have its timing bezel used. Please don't imply that I do. You're putting this out of context.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> Big "might" and "in your opinion". Thanks for sharing.


I just hope it doesn't happen to you, but if it did perhaps you'll finally believe it isn't just a matter of user error or made up lies.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So it doesn't seem like abuse or excessive wear caused this. just seems like a design flaw resulting in the paint under the sapphire always being rubbed against the case every time we turn the bezel.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mleok said:


> I just hope it doesn't happen to you, but if it did perhaps you'll finally believe it isn't just a matter of user error or made up lies.


Thanks for your "concern". If I neglect my watch, there will be signs. I would be at fault. I wouldn't try to turn it into a manufacturer's issue. Maria offers top notch customer service, period.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Big "might" and "in your opinion". Thanks for sharing.


Hi guys, 
don't know if this helps, but when I was snorkeling I did not use the bezel, but only once I went on a dive and used the bezel for about 12 minutes. 
Out of water I play with the bezel quite a bit. 
This should not happen to any watch, especially dive watches. This watch still remains one of my favourite.
hopefully this problem can be resolved.
regards & best wishes.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks for your "concern". If I neglect my watch, there will be signs. I would be at fault. I wouldn't try to turn it into a manufacturer's issue. Maria offers top notch customer service, period.


It's easy to assume everyone else is an idiot, it won't happen to me, and things are just a fluke. In your experience, Maria offers excellent customer service, but the service experiences others have encountered with regards to this issue have been reported without embellishment, and it is there for anyone to judge for themselves. Who appointed you the final arbitrator for quality customer service experience for anyone but yourself?

I thought the same way about the issues with the pitting of the anodized Aluminium crown tube on the Tudor Black Bay, but after over two years of use, I can see pitting of the crown tube under a loupe, even though I have never worn it under water. Perhaps it's because I perspire and don't always wash it off after wearing it, who knows, but there is definitely an issue, and I expect Tudor to fix it when it does in for service, and I for one am not making up excuses on their behalf for this problem.

Whatever the root causes of this issue, and however much Maria might wish to make things right, I think her hands are tied because of the design of the watch, which apparently does not easily allow the bezel to be removed and replaced without swapping out the entire midcase.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No problem, I understand your point of view. But in my mind, failure mode for a diver watch would be - it stopped to tell time, bezel jammed, or water resistance did not hold up as advertised. I think your point of view is aesthetic/cosmetic defects appear, after extensive usage.
> 
> Next, must sapphire bezel insert be having metal backing in order to prevent the printing from flaking/erosion? If the paint is able to adhere to the sapphire insert properly in the first place, there would not be any mechanical abrasion.
> 
> ...


I would say that the markers on a bezel wearing out is not simply an aesthetic issue, since it affects the functionality of the timing bezel. But, even that wouldn't necessarily be a problem if there was a way of having it replaced, even if I was responsible for the cost of a replacement.

The problem seems to be that the watch was not designed with serviceability of the case components in mind, and there is no easy way to replace the bezel insert. To me, this combination makes this issue a material fact which would have made me think twice about purchasing this watch, and what kind of activities I am willing to wear this watch for.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi guys,
> don't know if this helps, but when I was snorkeling I did not use the bezel, but only once I went on a dive and used the bezel for about 12 minutes.
> Out of water I play with the bezel quite a bit.
> This should not happen to any watch, especially dive watches. This watch still remains one of my favourite.
> ...


I have purchased three watches from Borealis, and I still have two Estorils. Like you, this is one of favorite watches, and I'm wearing it as I type this.

Perhaps this is a strange combination of water temperature, water salinity, bezel usage, manufacturing tolerances, and user error, or perhaps it is an intrinsic design flaw that manifests itself sooner for some than others. Hopefully, it's just a fluke, but there really should be a way of fixing the damage, even if we are ultimately responsible for footing the bill.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mleok said:


> It's easy to assume everyone else is an idiot, it won't happen to me, and things are just a fluke. In your experience, Maria offers excellent customer service, but the service experiences others have encountered with regards to this issue have been reported without embellishment, and it is there for anyone to judge for themselves. Who appointed you the final arbitrator for quality customer service experience for anyone but yourself?
> 
> I thought the same way about the issues with the pitting of the anodized Aluminium crown tube on the Tudor Black Bay, but after over two years of use, I can see pitting of the crown tube under a loupe, even though I have never worn it under water. Perhaps it's because I perspire and don't always wash it off after wearing it, who knows, but there is definitely an issue, and I expect Tudor to fix it when it does in for service, and I for one am not making up excuses on their behalf for this problem.
> 
> Whatever the root causes of this issue, and however much Maria might wish to make things right, I think her hands are tied because of the design of the watch, which apparently does not easily allow the bezel to be removed and replaced without swapping out the entire midcase.


Maria offered to fix it. That banned guy, lexville, sent it to the repair place and Maria's handling it.

What are your real intentions here ?

You sound like a broken disc but Maria's handling.

Maria's handling it.

What else do you wish to accomplish here?

Maria's handling it.

Now I sound like a broken disc too.

What are your true intentions here ?

Maria's handling it.

What else do you want ?


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think eventually all of ours will be affected. Enjoying while it lasts. 









Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ yep. What use is a new case if the new case has the same design. will just rub and wear off again.


----------



## Shuttlewatch (Oct 7, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Maria offered to fix it. That banned guy, lexville, sent it to the repair place and Maria's handling it.
> 
> What are your real intentions here ?
> 
> ...


She not "handling it" for me just stopped responding after my first email .


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

It would be good if we could maintain a level of decorum in the thread. Rather than gravitating to one side or the other and becoming partisan, to rather discuss this from all sides. There is a legitimate concern here and to allow it to get to the point where the thread becomes censored will be very counter-productive. Everybody's opinion is valuable so please lets not attack one another's viewpoint but rather use it to attempt to achieve some sort of understanding and maybe even a workable fix. After all one of the major attractions of any forum is the anecdotal experiences gathered and advice offered. There was no malicious in this happening and in all other respect this watch has truly hit it out of the ballpark. It is however a diver's watch and needs to be as someone else said "fit for purpose". 

I'd like to add that if one looks at the original design the bezel insert is completely encased in the bezel that is that there is no "mezzanine" effect with the insert. Early SM 300 however also suffered from erosion of the bezel markings.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

VictorAlpha said:


> It would be good if we could maintain a level of decorum in the thread. Rather than gravitating to one side or the other and becoming partisan, to rather discuss this from all sides. There is a legitimate concern here and to allow it to get to the point where the thread becomes censored will be very counter-productive. Everybody's opinion is valuable so please lets not attack one another's viewpoint but rather use it to attempt to achieve some sort of understanding and maybe even a workable fix. After all one of the major attractions of any forum is the anecdotal experiences gathered and advice offered. There was no malicious in this happening and in all other respect this watch has truly hit it out of the ballpark. It is however a diver's watch and needs to be as someone else said "fit for purpose".
> 
> I'd like to add that if one looks at the original design the bezel insert is completely encased in the bezel that is that there is no "mezzanine" effect with the insert. Early SM 300 however also suffered from erosion of the bezel markings.


When you say the original design, do you mean of the SM300 or the Estoril? The mezzanine effect was present in the technical drawing from August 23, 2015.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Let me just say that I have not had this issue happen on my Estorils, and I have been happy with the customer service that Maria has provided to me. But, it would reassure me greatly if I had a better understanding of why this is happening in these rare cases, what I can do to minimize the chances that it'll happen to my watch, and what are the possible remedies should it happen.

In particular, I would like to know what a watchmaker would do fix the damage, since it seems like the only option is to replace the bezel or at least the decal. Is it something that I could fix on my own with the appropriate tools, parts, and basic skills, or is it something better left to the professionals?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Shuttlewatch said:


> She not "handling it" for me just stopped responding after my first email .[/QUOTE
> 
> Three possible scenarios that I can think of:
> 
> ...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

SO Hopefully this doesn't affect the Seafarers also, I found this pic and it appears to have solid bezels, and the Sapphire was later just glued or taped on.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Maria has apparently seen this thread, and emailed me expressing her concern about my posts on it. I will not post her email, but I will post my response to her:



> I don't think the fact that you have offered to attempt to fix both Mr. [Lexvil]'s watch and the other watch which surfaced with the same issues is in question. This is made quite explicit in the thread. My concern, and I suspect the concern of others on the forum is that this is something which will eventually affect all our watches irrespective of how careful we are with it. Were this something which could be quickly and easily fixed, I suspect we would all just shrug our shoulders and get on with our lives. Typically, a bezel replacement can be done very quickly, but the radio silence on the state of the repair does lead to negative speculation that it is not such an easy fix.
> 
> I encourage you to create an account on Watchuseek and make your assurances to your customers directly there. If you simply said that you are aware of this issue and you will work on resolving this for any current and future occurrences of this issue, I am sure all this idle speculation will be put to rest. If for some reason you're unable to do that on Watchuseek, just post something on the Borealis watch forum, point me to it, and I will be sure to copy it onto the Watchuseek thread.
> 
> We all make mistakes, but if you're willing to publicly reassure your customers that these issues will be resolved, then you will earn our respect and our continued support.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> SO Hopefully this doesn't affect the Seafarers also, I found this pic and it appears to have solid bezels, and the Sapphire was later just glued or taped on.


Based on my knowledge of diver watches, almost all bezel inserts are glued or taped, whether aluminium, steel, ceramic or sapphire. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> ...
> 
> The problem seems to be that the watch was not designed with serviceability of the case components in mind, and there is no easy way to replace the bezel insert. To me, this combination makes this issue a material fact which would have made me think twice about purchasing this watch, and what kind of activities I am willing to wear this watch for.


True, at the moment, it seems to be no way to replace the sapphire bezel insert yet, as Maria did not seems to cater for spares. It would be nice if Maria can offer to sell some spare sapphire bezel inserts, like the ones she has for Sea Hawk now. I'm also fine if she can offer to sell us ceramic insert replacement instead, or even aluminium inserts. But that will affect the aesthetic quite a lot, don't you think?

True also, that all this incidents regarding the sapphire bezel inserts, is affecting my decision of getting my third Estoril, if still available by the end of the year.

Anyway, one of my Estoril is destined to the role desk diver, permanently.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mario24601 said:


> I think eventually all of ours will be affected. Enjoying while it lasts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it will effect all Estorils, only a few. 
Great pics.
cheers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just a thought. Could it be when they glued the marker paint on the bezel, the bezel had a bit of lubricating grease on it which did not allow the paint to stick properly.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

mleok said:


> When you say the original design, do you mean of the SM300 or the Estoril? The mezzanine effect was present in the technical drawing from August 23, 2015.


Ah my apologies. I meant the original SM300 design carried over to the service cases as supplied by Omega currently. I did not express that clearly.

As to the current Borealis design on the face of it it presents an elegant design solution that is seen with several other designs too. It appears that this issue is one of unintended consequences due to the printed decal having to be applied to the underside of the clear sapphire.

Additionally it is likely that the reason that the bezel is non-detachable from the case (if I am reading correctly that this is the situation) it could be because the bezel with its retaining spring was fitted to the case prior to the insert being fitted. In fact from pics posted I am pretty sure this is the case. If spare bezels could be purchased that could in someway provide an acceptable fix.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still enjoying mine


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Me too, in the kitchen..









Family pic. Not sure which ones are adopted:


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

VictorAlpha said:


> Me too, in the kitchen..
> 
> View attachment 9647130
> 
> ...


Nice collection. Too bad on the bezel insert issue, I hope those are just isolated cases. Nevertheless I pulled a trigger on one  Can't wait.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks. I'm sure you'll love it its a great watch with really nice constrction. :-!

I wonder if anyone has a pic with the back open to see the movement, movement ring etc.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

mleok so what ever happened to this? Is replacement case the only way to fix this? Did you get banned by Maria?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> Nice collection. Too bad on the bezel insert issue, I hope those are just isolated cases. Nevertheless I pulled a trigger on one  Can't wait.


Yup, I think you will love this Estoril. Maybe as much as I do. ;-)


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, I think you will love this Estoril. Maybe as much as I do. ;-)


Looking forward to it brother. I envy that you have 2 LOL...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> Looking forward to it brother. I envy that you have 2 LOL...


Ya brother, you know me.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I know this potentially has problems but I'm happy with my two! ;->


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> mleok so what ever happened to this? Is replacement case the only way to fix this? Did you get banned by Maria?


I haven't heard anything back from Maria or Lexvil, so I don't know the status of the repair. I would have preferred if Maria gave us some sort of public reassurance of her commitment to address this issue.

The longer it takes, the more it suggests that this is not a simple fix, or that there are is a shortage of replacement parts. I have not been told that I am banned from buying any more products from Borealis, but I have not tried to do so since this issue surfaced.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Such a shame, I was wearing mine yesterday, constantly checking if my bezel paint is messed, I wonder if we stopped turning the bezel will prevent it from happening.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Such a shame, I was wearing mine yesterday, constantly checking if my bezel paint is messed, I wonder if we stopped turning the bezel will prevent it from happening.


I'm wearing mine today, and it still looks fine. Indeed, it might be a combination of exposure to water combined with turning the bezel which is causing the problem, and until I learn more about the root causes, I'm just trying to avoid doing either of this as much as possible.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

I guess I could live with it not having to touch or get anywhere near water, but I pretty much use my bezels as timers for cooking etc... oh well, I hope Borealis can stock spare parts soon. Cheers!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I know this potentially has problems but I'm happy with my two! ;->


+1


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> Such a shame, I was wearing mine yesterday, constantly checking if my bezel paint is messed, I wonder if we stopped turning the bezel will prevent it from happening.
> 
> View attachment 9653186


That orange looks great :-!

You know I really wouldn't worry about it. I wear my watches constantly and that means in the shower, pool, sea wherever. When I shower or swim I always give the watch a rinse under luke-warm water and turn the bezel several times to rinse out any debris that might collect. The Estoril is no exception and the bezel insert is as good as it was when I opened the package. It seems the issue is salt water exposure. When I hit the beach I will wear it too, what will be will be. Hopefully a fix is made available but I wouldn't stop enjoying my watches. Pressure check once a year and off I go.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi guys,
i have worn mine in salt water over the summer many many times and for hours at a time. 
I love playing with my bezels, so I probably turned it a few thousand times. Especially if I am not in water. 
I have always rinsed it under cold water tap 
my ESTORIL STILL NEW. NOT A PROBLEM. I am not going to sell mine nor stop using it like I want to.
i belive a couple of isolated cases with paint coming off. And that's it.
i have noticed everyone wants to sell theirs just in case it might happen to them. I will keep mine and use it. 
BEST WISHES TO ALL.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice to hear, hopefully others have a similar tale. Thanks for sharing!



Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi guys,
> i have worn mine in salt water over the summer many many times and for hours at a time.
> I love playing with my bezels, so I probably turned it a few thousand times. Especially if I am not in water.
> I have always rinsed it under cold water tap
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

My bezel still great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> My bezel still great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot. Have a bit of vintage feel to it. |>


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I just received a message from Lexvil, and I am happy to report that he has received his watch from the watchmaker and it has been fixed. According to him, it appears that the case was replaced.


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

mleok said:


> I just received a message from Lexvil, and I am happy to report that he has received his watch from the watchmaker and it has been fixed. According to him, it appears that the case was replaced.


Woof. That is one hell of a "repair". Still a great watch, but what an oversight.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

Great news, I'm in a dilemma as to risk further use as a dive watch, I really like it but...


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Calibrel said:


> Woof. That is one hell of a "repair". Still a great watch, but what an oversight.


Nevertheless, that way the case is brand-new. As now the last Borealis Estoril seems to be sold a nice solution.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mleok said:


> I just received a message from Lexvil, and I am happy to report that he has received his watch from the watchmaker and it has been fixed. According to him, it appears that the case was replaced.


Miss Lexvil contributions here.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> Miss Lexvil contributions here.


lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

taike said:


> lol


?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyway, I just found out that Borealis had cleared/sold off all the Estoril.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Will probably have to wait till Christmas until I get this beauty.. but yep there she is


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Same location, same watch, another season.
Somehow I prefer summer pics. Looks like holiday.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

DiversWatch said:


> Same location, same watch, another season.
> Somehow I prefer summer pics. Looks like holiday.
> 
> View attachment 9689322


That's pretty neat, warmer colors on the left, more blues on the right. Morning or evening shots on both?


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Both in the evening, the left during sundown.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love Prisma shots. Do I need to take a look at the bracelets thread to find out where you got that bracelet?


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Love Prisma shots. Do I need to take a look at the bracelets thread to find out where you got that bracelet?


Perhaps a winter picture with ice crystals on the wrist completes the prism shot.

The URL below leads to an estoril description where also the link to the bracelet is mentioned.
Written in german, but the link is easily visible. *But* be aware, that this bracelet does have
an obvious play. I got it tight by shaping the inside of the endlinks with superglue, hardened
to an acrylic like material. I fear it needs a certain level of watch addiction to go that way.
I searched a lot after "out of the box" compatible bracelets of exactly that type. But the only
perfect one was the super expensive original Omega with type 930 endlinks.

http://4u2sury.dnshome.de/watches/


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wearing mine today on this bracelet I picked up for £1 at a junk shop. Solid links inc the end ones.































have a great weekend


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Wearing mine today on this bracelet I picked up for £1 at a junk shop. Solid links inc the end ones.
> View attachment 9715690
> View attachment 9715698
> View attachment 9715706
> ...


What a find for a 1 Pound! Congratulations on that grab!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This Borealis really looks good on all types of straps, nato,s, rubber, leather, bracelets and mesh. Looking at all the pics through this thread I think the best look is on a good quality mesh, which I don't have. 
I belive that it will be a rare and sought after watch in a couple of years when all there will be very few which come up for sale, and those people that owned and sold theirs will regret it. Very much like the Prometheus Ocean diver, especially the chronograph version. 



















The Estoril and cousin Prometheus ocean diver together. 
Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree that it will be a rare and highly sought after watch in a couple of years. 

Not planning on selling mine.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I agree that it will be a rare and highly sought after watch in a couple of years.
> 
> Not planning on selling mine.


+1


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> +1


+1

(Edit: responded to wrong post. Meant +1 on planning to hold on to this watch for the long term)


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Incidentally, went shopping for engagement rings yesterday, stopped in to 3 jewelry stores over the course of the afternoon. At two of them the salespeople asked about my watch (ignoring my fiancée's classic lady's Rolex), and both of them asking about the shark mesh band I've got on it right now (a $14 eBay deal). Both recognized it as an Omega homage, but both commented on high quality it was, one saying she'd never seen a domed sapphire crystal like that (her store is a certified Omega dealer), the other saying how much he liked the sapphire bezel. Did wonders for my jewelry cred with my fiancée, lol...


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I agree that it will be a rare and highly sought after watch in a couple of years.
> 
> Not planning on selling mine.


+1 as well, or should l I be +3 LOL


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

As I'm a bracelet guy, I did not get to wear my Estoril much, although it is my top favourite watch.

Now that I had found a nice bracelet ...



































A very decent bracelet, I must say.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Now that I had found a nice bracelet ...
> 
> View attachment 9740802
> 
> ...


Yes, very nice! Is that from strapcode?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Belloc said:


> Yes, very nice! Is that from strapcode?


Yep, Endmill from StrapCode.

In fact, they are impressed enough for me to order 3 more different types of solid straight end lug bracelet, for my other watches without any bracelet


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yep, Endmill from StrapCode.
> 
> In fact, they are impressed enough for me to order 3 more different types of solid straight end lug bracelet, for my other watches without any bracelet


That's excellent news. I've had a couple of their endmill bracelets open in browser tabs for weeks. I really like the sharkmesh I've got on it, but my wife likes heavier bracelets (as do I), so I thought I might swap it out from time to time for a change. Those look great, and no endlink foolishness to deal with. No problem with lugholes being too close to the case for the end links? I had to shave the links closest to the case even on the sharkmesh...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Belloc said:


> That's excellent news. I've had a couple of their endmill bracelets open in browser tabs for weeks. I really like the sharkmesh I've got on it, but my wife likes heavier bracelets (as do I), so I thought I might swap it out from time to time for a change. Those look great, and no endlink foolishness to deal with. No problem with lugholes being too close to the case for the end links? I had to shave the links closest to the case even on the sharkmesh...


Well, it does touches the side case a bit, when you try to position the straight end links perpendicular to the case. But I don't really mind.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, it does touches the side case a bit, when you try to position the straight end links perpendicular to the case. But I don't really mind.


I've been looking at the Endmill bracelet and wondering whether it will fit with the fat spring-bars it was designed for. Please can you tell me where you got the fat bars with the normal sized bar ends (0.9mm)?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

VictorAlpha said:


> I've been looking at the Endmill bracelet and wondering whether it will fit with the fat spring-bars it was designed for. Please can you tell me where you got the fat bars with the normal sized bar ends (0.9mm)?


Well, the fat spring bars came together with the StrapCode Endmill bracelet.
20mm Endmill Solid 316L Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, Straight End

Or you can buy them separately.
3 pairs 20mm Heavy Duty Double Shoulder Spring Bar Dia. 2.5mm (Seiko Generic Spr


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm still loving mine.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, the fat spring bars came together with the StrapCode Endmill bracelet.
> 20mm Endmill Solid 316L Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, Straight End
> 
> Or you can buy them separately.
> 3 pairs 20mm Heavy Duty Double Shoulder Spring Bar Dia. 2.5mm (Seiko Generic Spr


Thanks. Pity, I was hoping for shoulder-less bars that extend well in to the lughole.Just cannot seem to find 2.5mm shoulder-less with the right diameter ends.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Love this.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

VictorAlpha said:


> Thanks. Pity, I was hoping for shoulder-less bars that extend well in to the lughole.Just cannot seem to find 2.5mm shoulder-less with the right diameter ends.


What type of strap or bracelet do you intend to use on your Estoril ?

The clearance is pretty tight on the Estoril, so I doubt you could fit a strap or bracelet, for that matter, with 2.5mm bars, shouldered or shoulderless even if you could get them with normal (0.8mm) tips.

The Marathon shoulderless bars fit great and should give you all the security, and peace of mind, you need !

Regards,


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> What type of strap or bracelet do you intend to use on your Estoril ?The clearance is pretty tight on the Estoril, so I doubt you could fit a strap or bracelet, for that matter, with 2.5mm bars, shouldered or shoulderless even if you could get them with normal (0.8mm) tips.The Marathon shoulderless bars fit great and should give you all the security, and peace of mind, you need !Regards,


Currently mine is on a black Isofrane but I like the look of the Endmill that SimpleWatchMan has installed with the straight end-links. I was also surprised that it fits but he seems to have done it with the fat bars that come supplied with the bracelet.
He said in a previous post that it touches in a certain position but looking at the pics it seems quite wearable. 
If I end up not liking the touching end links I could machine a concave shape into the straight end links and re-brush it without too much trouble. If I could get a nice Endmill style bracelet with straight end links that takes a thinner spring-bar (2mm?) I'd go for it.

As for the marathons I am going to get some. I think that they'll be great for the Isofrane strap. |>


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

VictorAlpha said:


> Currently mine is on a black Isofrane but I like the look of the Endmill that SimpleWatchMan has installed with the straight end-links. I was also surprised that it fits but he seems to have done it with the fat bars that come supplied with the bracelet.
> He said in a previous post that it touches in a certain position but looking at the pics it seems quite wearable.
> If I end up not liking the touching end links I could machine a concave shape into the straight end links and re-brush it without too much trouble. If I could get a nice Endmill style bracelet with straight end links that takes a thinner spring-bar (2mm?) I'd go for it.
> 
> As for the marathons I am going to get some. I think that they'll be great for the Isofrane strap. |>


Thank you for liking my Endmill. Honestly speaking, I didn't expect it to look good at all. In fact, it was sitting in the drawer for almost 2 years now as I didn't like how it look on my Citizen BN0000-04H.

Somehow, this turn out to be a nice surprise.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Oops, forgot to leave this beauty here ...


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, it does touches the side case a bit, when you try to position the straight end links perpendicular to the case. But I don't really mind.


Ah, ok, thanks. Yeah, they made the lug holes pretty tight.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Which band is this? Don't remember seeing it...


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I'm still loving mine.
> View attachment 9756922


I do like this one a lot - it's a great match. I've seen a couple through the thread that looked like this, and both had clearance issues that had to be resolved one way or another (too tight so had to be ground back or too loose so had to be built up). How about this one?


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Belloc said:


> Which band is this? Don't remember seeing it...


Clone Omega bracelet... Posted quite some time back in the Estoril bracelet thread

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Belloc said:


> Ah, ok, thanks. Yeah, they made the lug holes pretty tight.


Actually, with the lug holes distance between 12 and 6 being closer, it works well for straight lug bracelets on small wrist like mine.

Maybe that is the reason why Tudor come up with a non-fitting end links ...


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Toh said:


> Clone Omega bracelet... Posted quite some time back in the Estoril bracelet thread
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Ah, sorry - I read through the 200-odd pages of the two threads several weeks ago, but didn't recognize your name on the caption-less picture. I'll look it up, thanks.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Belloc said:


> Ah, ok, thanks. Yeah, they made the lug holes pretty tight.


The lug to lug is definitely shorter on the Estoril than on the SM 300.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Actually, with the lug holes distance between 12 and 6 being closer, it works well for straight lug bracelets on small wrist like mine.
> 
> Maybe that is the reason why Tudor come up with a non-fitting end links ...
> View attachment 9775538


Supposedlu the reason behind the straight ends was a throwback to tje original ranger which had straight end-links which I guess was par for the course back then ( no sel's at the time). I do love that ranger though, it being 41 x 48mm is the only reason I won't own one, just too big for my wrist. I thimk a proper homage to the original with just a tiny bump up to 38mm should be perfect imo.

my chameleon black having a color identity crisis #nf


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My Estoril black on the football field.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Supposedlu the reason behind the straight ends was a throwback to tje original ranger which had straight end-links which I guess was par for the course back then ( no sel's at the time). I do love that ranger though, it being 41 x 48mm is the only reason I won't own one, just too big for my wrist. I thimk a proper homage to the original with just a tiny bump up to 38mm should be perfect imo.


Actually, the original Ranger had folded fitted endlinks, so I don't know why Tudor decided to offer the new Ranger with straight ends, except perhaps because they think it makes it look more vintage, or to further differentiate it from the Black Bay.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

mleok said:


> Actually, the original Ranger had folded fitted endlinks, so I don't know why Tudor decided to offer the new Ranger with straight ends, except perhaps because they think it makes it look more vintage, or to further differentiate it from the Black Bay.


hmm, need to find the author of the blog I got that mis-info from and give 'em a piece of my mind. (actually prob just my bad memory!)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back on leather


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

I did put my blue Estoril on a midnight grey leather NATO, hope you like it as well as I do:


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

karesz501 said:


> I did put my blue Estoril on a midnight grey leather NATO, hope you like it as well as I do:


This is one of the best looking leather options I've seen - it complements the blue Estoril perfectly. Very understated and classy.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Belloc said:


> This is one of the best looking leather options I've seen - it complements the blue Estoril perfectly. Very understated and classy.


Thanks Belloc and you are 100% right! I have tried it on a couple things, and dark gray (bluish) fits and compliments it the most IMO.

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

karesz501 said:


> Thanks Belloc and you are 100% right! I have tried it on a couple things, and dark gray (bluish) fits and compliments it the most IMO.
> 
> Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


Where did you pick that one up, karesz?


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Brought mine out for a spin...









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Doing the same, with the same!









Been awhile trying to share wrist times with other pieces.

But going to rock the estoril for awhile now I think. I keep wanting to get it onto its perlon but the mesh keeps luring me in.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Got it on the Eulit Perlon. Man, I forgot how much I loved this combo. Clean, light, tidy, svelte, comfortable. Somehow suites the dress/tool tension that is perfect in this watch.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have been wearing mine almost daily now. Sometime my Seiko SKX calls for wrist time, to which I ignore coz now too lazy to adjust a dead watch. I wear the Estoril mostly on the nato strap it came with - though it sit higher on the wrist. Thought to change to perlon just like above but kept procrastinating. Mine has become a daily beater. However unlike when wearing the SKX, I have to remind myself to baby it because of that bezel issue and because I remember someone mentioned the lack of spare parts. So far it is doing well. Still loving it enough. Funny, maybe I am sated. Gotta get the perlon though.







Blemish on dial is actually reflections of trees above me.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just came into house after taking pic outside under Malaysia afternoon sunlight. Was momentarily mesmerized by the watch lighting up. Never get tired of it.









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Still wearing mine day in and day out shower, pool turn bezel to rinse in the shower every day twice a day with absolutely zero issues so far. No salt water exposure yet.

I am a great believer in keeping up with these things come service time and interim pressure testing, I wonder if Borealis will supply spare gaskets and whether the crown gasket can be changed or does the crown need to be changed as a unit.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Always glad to hear the stories of lots of wet use without issue. Hopefully the bezel issues are the exception not the rule. I'm enjoying mine but knowing the possibility of an issue tempers gongs a smidge.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The REAL reason you NEED a fully indexed lumed bezel...winter BBQing ⌚



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

What on earth are you _braaing_ there? 

Lume looks good! Lasts all night even if the bezel does fade and become blurry, or maybe that's just my eyes!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Smoked Turkey sausage. It looked a lot better at the 15 minute mark!

I find that while the bezel isn't as bright I can still make it out hours later (overnight)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I've been neglecting this one :



















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

mario24601 said:


> I've been neglecting this one :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great bracelet!

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, still one of my favorites, works great in all sorts of situations! 









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

After so many straps bracelets. I have found the one that suits me best on my Estoril.
























Toshi custom strap. Sooooo comfterble. 
Regards
G


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, too kind

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still enjoying mine












and a pic from the summer to chear us up in this gloomy cold weather


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Can't wait till summer so I can bring out my blue on a strap!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Going to try it on my Zulu diver 270 navy for a bit. I haven't really tried it for an extended period. Very supple rubber. The blue is a pretty close match to the bezel in real life. 
Gotta admit it was hard to switch from the perlon as that combo is so comfortable and suits the watch so well














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

...well that didn't last long...










The perlon is just too comfortable and fitting.

This isn't meant to be a knock on the rubber. It's not it's fault that their is something better. The stock nato also hasn't seen the light of day in a long time. I thinks it's perlon and shark mesh for me.

I have been wearing this one a lot and the size and style are ideal for me. I like that it is quite plain and Un-ostentatious at first glance but upon further inspection and knowledge there is a lot that is special and sophisticated. Works for me.

I hope everyone else is enjoying.

Now just to remove the bezel delam issues from the back of my mind...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

The rubber is quite a good match, but I'm not crazy about wearing rubber myself. Never had Perlon, but it seems like it'd be nice and breathable. A blue Perlon of the same color as the rubber would be a nice match. I've had mine on shark mesh since switching from the stock Nato, and I can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

boatswain said:


> ...
> Now just to remove the bezel delam issues from the back of my mind...!


That was an issue for a couple that were used a lot in chlorine and salt water as I understand it, while others have said they've used them the same way without a problem. If I heard that a few cars similar to mine had had transmission problems or electrical glitches, I might pay more attention to those things, but I wouldn't expect all similar models to experience the same failures across the board. I get mine wet and don't worry about it. If it happens, it happens, but I'm not going to baby it, and I'm not going to lose sleep over the possibility that it might delam at some point. It's a great watch - don't sweat it!


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

So after almost half a year of ownership my Estoril decided to jump from the initial +10sec/day to a crazy 25sec/day! That is of course unacceptable for me so I decided to open it up and regulate that wild 9015 in there. So after removing the case back, in my great surprise I discovered two fingerprints on the miyota rotor, a huge and a smaller one.. I don't want to insert cloth or paper in there and risk a potential fiber or dirt insertion, so I left it as it is.

Timegrapher tool showed optimal amplitude and beat error values so it was just a matter of regulation. As you know miyota 9015 has no micro regulation so it's the traditional hit and miss until you are satisfied with the result. After 15 minutes of effort I managed to calm the beast down to around +4sec/day (gaining time for obvious reasons). Very happy with that although after I was done I regretted not taking pictures of the whole process. I wonder who do those naughty fingers belong to 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Balu28 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Decided to wear mine then the 300 later on



















Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I have joined the club. After owning a Seamaster 300 Watchco that I truly loved (I now have a Planet Ocean) I started missing that Seamaster 300 feel and so I opted to purchase an Estoril 300. A no-date black was up on eBay and with the seller having good feedback, I pulled the trigger. And now it's here!

A few hours later and so far I really like it! No it is not as refined and finished as the real deal, but for what we are paying, this is a LOT of bang per buck! |> 

The NATO strap does not impress me so i'll stick one of mine on it. Maybe a shark mesh if I still like in next month. 

I have read up to page 69 on this HUGE thread. Anyone ever find a really nice SS bracelet option that doesn't require dremmeling? I found the Omega 1171 bracelet on my Watchco to be as comfortable as any bracelet I have ever work so something like that on this would be really sweet.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

msp1518 said:


> Anyone ever find a really nice SS bracelet option that doesn't require dremmeling? I found the Omega 1171 bracelet on my Watchco to be as comfortable as any bracelet I have ever work so something like that on this would be really sweet.


The Bernhardt binnacle diver bracelet fits perfectly against the case. The end link overhangs the lugs a tiny bit but otherwise it's very snug. Indeed i think it's a better fit than even the oem bracelt on my sumo. 50 bucks from Fred.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Larry23 said:


> So after almost half a year of ownership my Estoril decided to jump from the initial +10sec/day to a crazy 25sec/day!


Is it possible that it got magnetized? I've read that that will speed up a movement, but I don't have direct experience with it...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Magnetism can cause a watch to speed up. The hair spring that the balance wheel is attached to can stick to itself and effectively shorten, increasing it's frequency and letting the energy from the main spring "escape" more quickly. I've also heard of the coils of the hair spring getting stuck together by a tiny drop of oil, causing the same effect. Try asking a decent jeweller to demagnetise the watch, if that doesn't work then a basic clean by watch maker/repairer may solve the issue. That's all I'm familiar with I'm afraid but I'm sure there are many other causes.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Larry23 said:


> So after almost half a year of ownership my Estoril decided to jump from the initial +10sec/day to a crazy 25sec/day! That is of course unacceptable for me so I decided to open it up and regulate that wild 9015 in there. So after removing the case back, in my great surprise I discovered two fingerprints on the miyota rotor, a huge and a smaller one.. I don't want to insert cloth or paper in there and risk a potential fiber or dirt insertion, so I left it as it is.
> 
> View attachment 10155586


Fingerprints on a watch movement! Aargh that's like finding a hair in your dinner or a toenail in the bed! Naughty indeed. 
A jump from 10 to 25 secs/ day surely indicates something has changed. Maybe the movement needs a good cleaning service. I suppose time will tell.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Shouldn't magnetism affect amplitude and beat error as well? I don't know but after the regulation accuracy stabilized at -1sec/day. We will see how it goes


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I'm late to the party - mine just arrived. Love it. I thought 41.5mm/47mm lug width would be too small for my 8" wrists. I was wrong. 10/10 finish, movement, aesthetics, love the curved lugs.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

msp1518 said:


> Well I have joined the club. After owning a Seamaster 300 Watchco that I truly loved (I now have a Planet Ocean) I started missing that Seamaster 300 feel and so I opted to purchase an Estoril 300. A no-date black was up on eBay and with the seller having good feedback, I pulled the trigger. And now it's here!
> 
> A few hours later and so far I really like it! No it is not as refined and finished as the real deal, but for what we are paying, this is a LOT of bang per buck! |>
> 
> ...




























This one perfect fit, solid linked and end links. Fit in 1 minute. But no name on it anywhere. Picked up in an old junk shop for £1 But really good quality.
regards
G


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Really regretting not jumping on the pre-order for this one. If anyone is looking to get rid of their Estoril, message me!!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

CRetzloff said:


> Really regretting not jumping on the pre-order for this one. If anyone is looking to get rid of their Estoril, message me!!


There's one for sale from the user 'Trianglebrick' on here (I just googled Borealis on watchrecon). It's a black, big triangle no-date 'in excellent condition'. Just a heads-up. I'm not acquainted with him in any regard, but he seems to have good feedback for what it's worth.

There's another for sale on another forum, by the user name GarouMan, black Arabic no-date. You may be able to google his name + the forum he's on for sales feedback. Again, no affiliation with him and I can't personally vouch for either.

Good luck regardless, I hope you find one -- they're well-worth every penny.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

TJ Boogie said:


> There's one for sale from the user 'Trianglebrick' on here (I just googled Borealis on watchrecon). It's a black, big triangle no-date 'in excellent condition'. Just a heads-up. I'm not acquainted with him in any regard, but he seems to have good feedback for what it's worth.
> 
> There's another for sale on another forum, by the user name GarouMan, black Arabic no-date. You may be able to google his name + the forum he's on for sales feedback. Again, no affiliation with him and I can't personally vouch for either.
> 
> Good luck regardless, I hope you find one -- they're well-worth every penny.


Quick question... I've sold a couple watches here but I'm not aware of any feedback unlike eBay that kind of reminds you... how do you typically request feedback?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Quick question... I've sold a couple watches here but I'm not aware of any feedback unlike eBay that kind of reminds you... how do you typically request feedback?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually what I do is ask the buyer and seller to write me feedback (however they interpreted the sale/trade), in the feedback section. And vice versa, I always leave feedback for people I buy/trade from. If you google your name + watchuseek, you may see they've already left you feedback


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Watch Deals, Feedback & Reputation

This is where you leave feedback for users that have conducted transactions with you. This is where people leave feedback for you.

Normally, I ask people during the transaction to leave me feedback and I do the same.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> There's one for sale from the user 'Trianglebrick' on here (I just googled Borealis on watchrecon). It's a black, big triangle no-date 'in excellent condition'. Just a heads-up. I'm not acquainted with him in any regard, but he seems to have good feedback for what it's worth.


I bought mine from trianglebrick a few months ago. He has a good rep on here, and our transaction was problem-free. He also seems to be a good source of info and was happy to chat with me about his other watches.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Leaving for the holidays, and guess what watch is on my wrist?










Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Estoril blue back on the wrist today









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

6 months in, the Estoril has become my weekday watch. :-!









It goes with everything, and is the perfect size, easy to read but not easily snagged. There's enough polish to suit up but not so much every scuff shows. What does show is worn well (much like another classic style) 








(with 40mm Sandoz sub)

It's been through a quick gym shower several days a week with no ill effects |>

Happy holidays all!!


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

NeedAG said:


> 6 months in, the Estoril has become my weekday watch. :-!
> 
> View attachment 10281546
> 
> ...


Nice! I love my estoril too.

What mesh is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atorling (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Does anybody know if the Estoril 300 bezel can be removed? I am not talking about the bezel insert I am talking about the whole bezel. Reason I want to know is that I would like to send the watch off to a casework expert with a lapping machine to apply a heavier straight grain finish to the brushed sides of my watch.

Not that there is anything wrong at all with the brushed finish given but I would far prefer a straight grain finish a la the service cased 166.0324. This I am sure will require both the bezel and pendant tube to be removed. Some bezels can only be removed once the insert is removed because of how the retaining spring is captured within the bezel structure. Removing the insert on the Estoril 300 does not seem a viable proposition and it would be foolhardy to cause damage to the watch in order to enhance the looks elsewhere.

The 166.0324 bezel pops off quite safely using the requisite (expensive) Omega tool. hopefully the E300 does too. Anybody know?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Wasn't there a discussion earlier in this thread that said that bezels are fixed on the Estoril?


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

I really don't know, this thread is over 200 pages and 2000 posts long. I do remember something about spare bezels and inserts not being available and therefore a new case being the only option for a damaged bezel insert but whether that translates into the "bezel not being separable from the case" I do not know hence my question.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

VictorAlpha said:


> I really don't know, this thread is over 200 pages and 2000 posts long. I do remember something about spare bezels and inserts not being available and therefore a new case being the only option for a damaged bezel insert but whether that translates into the "bezel not being separable from the case" I do not know hence my question.


Would suggest you try to contact Carlos or Maria, at Borealis to get the actual confirmation about the bezel.

I don't think anyone else would be in a position to answer that question, really .....

Regards,


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Vinguru said:


> Nice! I love my estoril too.
> 
> What mesh is that?


It's from my Helson Skindiver, but the clasp pinches a bit. :-(

Here it is next to a $50 mesh from an Asian seller on Ebay. Try to get a clasp like the one on the left, with some space between the tongue of the middle leg of the clasp and the lateral bar between the tongs of the upper leg. |>









The clasp on the right can give a nasty nip when opening!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

VictorAlpha said:


> I really don't know, this thread is over 200 pages and 2000 posts long. I do remember something about spare bezels and inserts not being available and therefore a new case being the only option for a damaged bezel insert but whether that translates into the "bezel not being separable from the case" I do not know hence my question.


All we have is circumstantial evidence from the one case where the entire case was replaced to address a delaminating bezel, which seems to suggest that there isn't an easy way to remove the bezel.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Year's coming to its end and the Estoril 300 still is one of my favorites !










Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## mh82 (Sep 5, 2016)

Just thinkong of buying an Estroil 300. What I still wonder is the real water resistance of the watch. It is not sertified divers watch like Seiko or Citizen for example.

Can I really trust that it is waterproof enough when going for diving and using the watch in public bath -areas? I have now owned an Seiko SKX007 about ten years and the watch has been in my wrist 24/7. I have used it in diving, sauna, puvlic baths and never had any issue with the water resistance.

Also how is the crown in the watch? Is it working smoothly, so there is no fear that the crown threads are gone wrong?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

mh82 said:


> Just thinkong of buying an Estroil 300. What I still wonder is the real water resistance of the watch. It is not sertified divers watch like Seiko or Citizen for example.
> 
> Can I really trust that it is waterproof enough when going for diving and using the watch in public bath -areas? I have now owned an Seiko SKX007 about ten years and the watch has been in my wrist 24/7. I have used it in diving, sauna, puvlic baths and never had any issue with the water resistance.
> 
> Also how is the crown in the watch? Is it working smoothly, so there is no fear that the crown threads are gone wrong?


Can't say for sure about the water resistance but I've been to the swimming pool, free dived twice to a max of 12 m, taken hot showers and all that jazz with no issues whatsoever.

Honestly, I don't feel any less confident for water activities with my Borealis (all five of them, including the Estoril) than with my Seikos, Orients, Citizens, Omega or any other micro I have...

And the crown is very smooth, still like any watch you could cross thread it (supposed to be a weakness of the mm300, but I've had no problem with mine in the 4/5 years I've had it)

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No issues with water resistance here. I've taken it swimming in my local pool with no ill effects. You'll be fine.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the crown. 

Threads nicely and the larger size and length of it make it easy to use.


----------



## mh82 (Sep 5, 2016)

After positive feedback I struggle between the Timefactors Precista PRS-3 and the Borealis... I would get them both with exact the same price of below 300€.

as positive side the Precista would contain unused metal bracelet and the polyuretane strap. Also Precista has Swiss ETA 2824 movement instead of the Miyota 9015...

This is difficult choice...


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

mh82 said:


> After positive feedback I struggle between the Timefactors Precista PRS-3 and the Borealis... I would get them both with exact the same price of below 300€.
> 
> as positive side the Precista would contain unused metal bracelet and the polyuretane strap. Also Precista has Swiss ETA 2824 movement instead of the Miyota 9015...
> 
> This is difficult choice...


Both sold out, find used takes time. You know?


----------



## mh82 (Sep 5, 2016)

mh82 said:


> Just thinkong of buying an Estroil 300. What I still wonder is the real water resistance of the watch. It is not sertified divers watch like Seiko or Citizen for example.
> 
> Can I really trust that it is waterproof enough when going for diving and using the watch in public bath -areas? I have now owned an Seiko SKX007 about ten years and the watch has been in my wrist 24/7. I have used it in diving, sauna, puvlic baths and never had any issue with the water resistance.
> 
> Also how is the crown in the watch? Is it working smoothly, so there is no fear that the crown threads are gone wrong?





serjj said:


> Both sold out, find used takes time. You know?


I am talking about used ones. Both being sold at local watch auction site for about the exact price, a bit under 300€...


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

I do not understand at once)
I appreciate their biased - I have Estoril and I think he looks better than Precista


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

this is my


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

mh82 said:


> Just thinkong of buying an Estroil 300. What I still wonder is the real water resistance of the watch. It is not sertified divers watch like Seiko or Citizen for example.
> 
> Can I really trust that it is waterproof enough when going for diving and using the watch in public bath -areas? I have now owned an Seiko SKX007 about ten years and the watch has been in my wrist 24/7. I have used it in diving, sauna, puvlic baths and never had any issue with the water resistance.
> 
> Also how is the crown in the watch? Is it working smoothly, so there is no fear that the crown threads are gone wrong?


Water resistance should be no issue. Mine has been swimming and is in water every day and other members have taken theirs on multiple dives. The crown is very good. Really nice positive feel and tightens nicely onto the seal, you can feel the gasket give slightly as it seats. In fact I rate this crown over the Omega SM300 service case in terms of feel and action.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Guys, if you are not sure about water resistance, take it to your local watch guy for WR test. Simple, easy, quick...


----------



## atorling (Dec 22, 2016)

More pics


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah !









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

On aged leather today...

Borealis Estoril 300



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the lume on this one.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

Posted this on the metal bracelet thread, but this thread seems to get more love so re-posting here...

Not sure if this has already been posted, but I picked up a new-in-wrapper Omega 1571/871 bracelet in the hopes that it would fit. Well, it sorta does - just had to use 1.5mm springbars to get the holes to line up perfectly - wouldn't quite line up with 1.8mm bars. No wiggle, no gap, fits tight against the case.

End links definitely aren't perfect for the Omega style twisted lugs on the Estoril, but it's not terrible - especially when I'm not wearing my glasses 

What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yup, I love president style bracelets.

Mine on oyster and endmill from StrapCode.


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mh82 (Sep 5, 2016)

Anyone have pic of the Borealis caseback being opened? I am interested how the "engine room" looks like... Also how are the crown gaskets constructed, are they any good?


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

A couple new straps came in the mail today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ That navy blue/light blue tropic (or is it some kind of sailcloth) strap goes well with the Borealis blue! Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

So my weekend could have gone better! I've had the watch for less time than it took to ship from outside the US. In that short time, I managed to drop it and crack the ceramic insert o|

Anyone know if/how this could be fixed? I have messaged Borealis to see what they think of the situation so we'll see what they say. Is this safe to take swimming? I'd absolutely hate to have a dive watch that can't be submerged.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

That is one major bummer:-( I hope Borealis can help you out with a new insert or something. As far as wearing the watch in the water, I don't think the drop would have affected the water tightness of the case so you should be fine in that regard. My Estoril has been perfectly fine in the wet, I think I've worn it down to 20m, snorkelling and in the pool and it was fine. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, that sucks. Yes, contacting Borealis to see what they say is a good idea. Let us know what happens. Still very happy with my Borealis black and blue.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Love these micro offerings. Hoping one of them will offer tritium tubes too.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, no luck with any assistance from Borealis. They said the bezel cannot be replaced without a new case - which will cost $350. No way I'm paying that right now. I am pretty sure the water resistance of the case is fine, I was just wondering if water could seep into the crack of the bezel insert with enough pressure.



Narc'd said:


> That is one major bummer:-( I hope Borealis can help you out with a new insert or something. As far as wearing the watch in the water, I don't think the drop would have affected the water tightness of the case so you should be fine in that regard. My Estoril has been perfectly fine in the wet, I think I've worn it down to 20m, snorkelling and in the pool and it was fine. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Total bummer CRetzloff. I'd imagine that with enough pressure, there would be water ingress to the insert, if it's cracked all the way to the insert.

How deep is the crack? Are these clear insert overlays just resting on the insert (and perhaps glued to the steel bezel), or are they glued onto the inserts?


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, I love president style bracelets.
> 
> Mine on oyster and endmill from StrapCode.
> View attachment 10413226


Those look awesome! Which particular model bracelets did you get? Do they fit correctly onto the case without much adjustment?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mystik said:


> Those look awesome! Which particular model bracelets did you get? Do they fit correctly onto the case without much adjustment?


Thanks bro.

For the oyster, it was meant for SKX023. I had to grind off the extra metal sticking out from below of the solid end links. It was touching the case, near the screw backcase area, which prevents my spring bars to seat into the lug holes. Also, I used dental floss to guide one end of the spring bar, as it simply refused to go into lug holes by itself. After much struggle, both spring bars seats in nicely and no wriggling gaps between the end links and the case body. Unless necessary, I will never remove the bracelet. Simply too much effort to put it back.

For end mill, thicker bigger version of the president style, it was a straight end links. So not much problem getting it to fit in. Only issues might have is it might touch the case.

More details in this thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/meta...storil-300-watch-3380498-15.html#post36403490


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> Total bummer CRetzloff. I'd imagine that with enough pressure, there would be water ingress to the insert, if it's cracked all the way to the insert.
> 
> How deep is the crack? Are these clear insert overlays just resting on the insert (and perhaps glued to the steel bezel), or are they glued onto the inserts?


Alas, here's the tradeoff for scratch proof sapphire and ceramic vs. the old plastic crystals and aluminum bezel inserts (and the tradeoff for microbrand niftiness and inexpensiveness, as long as I'm griping - no spare parts). That really does suck. If I remember correctly from previous posts (and I may not), the design on the bezel is printed directly onto the underside of the bezel itself, then presumable glued in place (though I don't remember anything specific about that).


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Do not underestimate this watch, it's a tough little beast, I have been everywhere with it, diving, snorkeling, swimming, even used on a building site for a month. Still looks new and the performance is perfect.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Love mine 









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

ToxicNATOS


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

L
still gives me a buzz every time I wear it.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 10617882
> View attachment 10617970
> L
> still gives me a buzz every time I wear it.


That's a really sharp band! Did you get it from Borealis, or take the buckle from another band?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Belloc said:


> That's a really sharp band! Did you get it from Borealis, or take the buckle from another band?


Hi Belloc,
strap is a custom made from a uk strap maker and the buckle from a borealis style isofrane rubber strap.
cheers 
G


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi Belloc,
> strap is a custom made from a uk strap maker and the buckle from a borealis style isofrane rubber strap.
> cheers
> G


 Well done!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Question for you owners of the blue version. I did read in back posts that the blue dial/bezel changes shade depending on light conditions. Mostly I see them as dark royal blue to slightly lighter. Is this your experience? I found a new one in Hong Kong blue, date and big triangle but the photo shows the blue as light blue.
Many owners love this Borealis model, will I?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I find the blue to mostly be a slatey pale grey blue. I wish it was a bit richer and darker but I still love it. 

I can grab a realistic pic later if it helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

thanks...(I'm from Vancouver but now in Japan...you?)


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

I love my blue Estoril and I prefer the blue color over the black. The blue is unique. IMO, the face color, under most indoor lighting is grey with blue undertones. The bezel is a much darker grey blue. The lighter blue color only shows itself with just the right light. I think you will love it. The watch is so popular that if you don't, you should be able to flip it and get most of your money back.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Right, it's not a bright blue. It's a mix of matte blue with grey. Very unique. In the pool in bright sunlight you can clearly see the blue and it provides such a stark contrast to the light blue of the pool water. Outside, in bright light indoors it's more blue with grey overtones. As others have said, it seems to change depending on locale and lighting. I think you won't be disappointed.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

watchdoggie said:


> I love my blue Estoril and I prefer the blue color over the black. The blue is unique. IMO, the face color, under most indoor lighting is grey with blue undertones. The bezel is a much darker grey blue. The lighter blue color only shows itself with just the right light. I think you will love it. The watch is so popular that if you don't, you should be able to flip it and get most of your money back.


I guess you got lucky and had no probs with the bezel peeling etc?? Supposedly only about 2 had problems when exposed to water. I ask cuz you likely got yours late summer last year? Mid summer 2016 seems to find those bezel problems.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

watchdoggie said:


> I love my blue Estoril and I prefer the blue color over the black. The blue is unique. IMO, the face color, under most indoor lighting is grey with blue undertones. The bezel is a much darker grey blue. The lighter blue color only shows itself with just the right light. I think you will love it. The watch is so popular that if you don't, you should be able to flip it and get most of your money back.


thanks....reading earlier posts, guys say the same...blue is rather darker depending on lighting conditions.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I have both black and blue Estoril, both non date. Both look black about half the time, especially the bezel. Only under bright lighting conditions, when you placed both side by side, then you can see the shade of blue on the bezel, and shade of dark greyish navy blue on the dial.

Initially, I thought that I would like the black more, which was my initial preorder choice. But now, I tend to prefer the blue model more.

I think it's likely HaymondWong will not regret getting his blue Estoril.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Look at this Borealis photo site and see how the blue model is shown .....pretty far from what the owners say here....the blue is darkish...
https://www.google.co.jp/search?q=b...sAQIGw&biw=1251&bih=817#imgrc=1vJu0hdWt4cZ8M:


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Under bad light conditions the blue one is not too far away from the black. Especially the bezel, which is darker as the dial. In bright summer light the blue is clearly visible, but it's not a bright blue. This does not mean that the blue is not looking nice. It is a subtle color. Below you see a comparison under todays winter grey light conditions.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

DiversWatch said:


> Under bad light conditions the blue one is not too far away from the black. Especially the bezel, which is darker as the dial. In bright summer light the blue is clearly visible, but it's not a bright blue. This does not mean that the blue is not looking nice. It is a subtle color. Below you see a comparison under todays winter grey light conditions.
> 
> View attachment 10675770


thanks for the comparison!! appreciate it.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Finally ordered the blue one with date and large triangle, from a Hong Kong online store. Should take 2 weeks or so since tis Chinese New Year there. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Blue leather NATO today....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

A few old pics


----------



## alainandangela (Dec 3, 2016)

The Beast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

alainandangela said:


> View attachment 10730418
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry bro, you're in wrong thread.

Anyway, the real BEAST is this ...







47 mm case size which overwhelmed my puny 6.75" wrist ...







and great lume too. ;-)


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> A few old pics
> View attachment 10729514
> 
> 
> ...


For sure, your photos show how the blue color changes with existing light! Thanks for posting. Am waiting for mine to arrive any minute!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> A few old pics
> View attachment 10729514
> 
> 
> ...


nice set of straps!! I just got the blue dialed version from Hong Kong store. Handwound it and set time and date. The blue color is close to my Omega Bond as you can see here. I think this watch is pretty good for a homage. Quality is there! Thanks to all who showed their blue dial watches!by bond watch by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

another shot of my new Estoril....
near window good by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep, it's a well made watch with very good lume. I can't wait for the summer since I am looking forward to wearing my blue on various NATOs/RAF straps with shades of blue and navy. It's such a good fit for outdoors in the warm weather.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

FINALLY getting around to repainting the second hand in matte white! :-! Lume is drying and will shrink a tiny bit. 









Internally it was clean except for two fingerprints, one on the rotor and another on the auto-wind bridge. :roll: They're not offensive (hard to even see in pics).

While I wish whoever put this together had used finger cots, they were very sure of themselves- one print in each place with no smudging. :-d:-d:-d









It took a Ginault to knock this off my wrist long enough to do this, and I've had the Estoril for ~8 months or so... Love this watch!! |>|>|>


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

It's become my lucky watch, only right that I celebrate with it as well. 
I have put this watch through hell and still perfect. Definitely a keeper in my collection.
cheers
G


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

nice to see a quality movement holder in there!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

near window by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

NeedAG said:


> FINALLY getting around to repainting the second hand in matte white! :-! Lume is drying and will shrink a tiny bit.
> 
> View attachment 10762082
> 
> ...


What do you use to paint the hands? Enamel? And how long do you let it dry before placement??

Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

HaymondWong said:


> nice set of straps!! I just got the blue dialed version from Hong Kong store. Handwound it and set time and date. The blue color is close to my Omega Bond as you can see here. I think this watch is pretty good for a homage. Quality is there! Thanks to all who showed their blue dial watches!by bond watch by blingmeister, on Flickr


hi HeymondWong,
noticed you have a blue Squale 50atmos too, I have the satinato version.
cheers
G


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> hi HeymondWong,
> noticed you have a blue Squale 50atmos too, I have the satinato version.
> cheers
> G
> View attachment 10772570


That's a sexy strap on your Squale! I bought the regular one at the time with the Milanese mesh. Changed it out later on...
on rail2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> What do you use to paint the hands? Enamel? And how long do you let it dry before placement??
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Matte white Testors enamel  Great stuff, forgiving, comes in spray cans and those tiny little bottles, great to backpaint lume too :-!

Generally use a couple light coats and let it dry 12 hours or so


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

:-! :-d


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Trying my blue leather strap this time...
over fruits by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

NeedAG said:


> View attachment 10776018
> 
> 
> View attachment 10776034
> ...


that looks awsome 
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

HaymondWong said:


> Trying my blue leather strap this time...
> over fruits by blingmeister, on Flickr


That looks AWSOME too
cheers
G


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> That looks AWSOME too
> cheers
> G


Looks great! As pretty as the seamaster I must say,congrats!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spectre james bond 2015 madeleine swann aston martin by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

more imaginary scenes for my Estoril...
borialis jet montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Trying out the navy Bonetto Centurini strap. Matches the blue tones very well and it's very comfortable.





































Cheers for a good week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Borealis 20 mm rubber strap.

In the meantime, I'm wearing this baby this whole week.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like that color and texture of that BC strap. What model number is it and where can I get it? TIA.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like that color and texture of that BC strap. What model number is it and where can I get it? TIA.


It's model HDT BC Navy, 20mm

Got it from ChronoWorld. Got it straight from Japan.

Got it via Amazon Marketplace but I suspect you'll be able to get a better deal directly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Allready determined what the ultimate Estoril bracelet is ?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Based on the bracelets I had tried, probably StrapCode SKX023 oyster.















Again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Allready determined what the ultimate Estoril bracelet is ?


I love this bracelet on mine - details posted previously in the Estoril Bracelet thread.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Like also the above combination.

Bought in summer, but found the watch also suitable in cold conditions.
Only spring is missing to complete the first four seasons.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My blue today.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Wearing mine today









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

StrapCo rubber with curved ends.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been away from the estoril for a while with a new purchase.

It's nice to have him back on. Thought I would contribute some new pics.

The perlon Is still so comfy. But I may get it back into the shark mesh.






















































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I'm still a sucker for its nato. (OT: If anyone can recommend a good mesh for it, please send a pm?)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

in meetings with Estoril, back on bracelet for a while. My only companion amongst all the wolves


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back on the shark mesh. Changes the character a lot. Makes the blue pop more compared to the black perlon and makes the watch feel more substantial.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Back on the shark mesh. Changes the character a lot. Makes the blue pop more compared to the black perlon and makes the watch feel more substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shark mesh definitely looks the best on this piece.
G


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

I concur, its shark mesh that brings this one out!


----------



## Anaspace (Feb 20, 2017)

I agree, it looks best on shark mesh and on my wish list!


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Back on a bracelet today...

Borealis Estoril 300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice distortion in the crystal ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DiversWatch said:


> Nice distortion in the crystal ...
> 
> View attachment 11136634


Stunning on that bracelet. Gives it a much more expensive look.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Finally got a shark mesh for my Blue Estoril













cheers
G


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! Where did you get a 9 link 20mm?

The only ones I found were Omega OEM the rest were always 8 link. 

The 9 looks excellent. Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi Boatswain,
shark mesh from eBay, Sellar ( b.a.o.r. Watchstraps ) but I purchased a 22mm and fit straight on 
cheers
G


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah! I see, a 22mm that explains it!

Makes sense as my 20mm has a bit of slack in it so I could see a 22 fitting possibly. 

Well done


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

A fellow WUS'er was looking for an SKX/Estoril height comparison :-!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Some wrist shots I was asked for to show how an Estoril sits on a 6.5" wrist - hope this is of use.


----------



## Ckalman (May 22, 2015)

Perfect! Thanks!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> Some wrist shots I was asked for to show how an Estoril sits on a 6.5" wrist - hope this is of use.
> 
> View attachment 11257986
> 
> ...


Awsome pictures Narc'd.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still enjoying my Estoril


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't know if it will work for you but, I had the same problem with some of my watches. I used curved spring bars which, so far, have worked for me.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/fili...traps-tips-please-4136690-2.html#post40167682


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Strapcode Ploprof (Thanks Boatswain!)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice TJ!

Looks excellent! Sure works on the shark mesh. I've been trying to swap back to perlon but just can't. I love the looks and the wearability of both. 

How's the brushed look? What clasp did you get!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Thanks Boatswain! I found a polished one actually with the button chamfer clasp (no removable links -- but they have one with different length options, and 5 micro-adjustments). You were right: Not 'blingy' at all. And it's extremely comfortable, I may forego the perlon and nato this summer, the shark mesh feels/looks so right on this watch.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

This watch remains my day-to-day work-to-gym jam


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Need a good 60minute bezel for Friday BBQ duty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm on the fence about selling mine I think I've only wore it about 5 times since I've got it and I haven't touched it for the last 6 months. I think I like it the most out of the 3 watches of its generation. Sea farer 2 was to big, batial had finishing issues. This one looked the Best but lack of bracelet that matches the watch and bezel paint issue ruins it for me. I'm paranoid about getting it wet or even turning the bezel. Should I flip it to fund one of their new watches? I mean I love the size and curves but besides a few natos and shark mesh I don't have much strap options for it. And isos are too chunky for the watch.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> I'm on the fence about selling mine I think I've only wore it about 5 times since I've got it and I haven't touched it for the last 6 months. I think I like it the most out of the 3 watches of its generation. Sea farer 2 was to big, batial had finishing issues. This one looked the Best but lack of bracelet that matches the watch and *bezel paint issue ruins it for me*. I'm paranoid about getting it wet or even turning the bezel. Should I flip it to fund one of their new watches? I mean I love the size and curves but besides a few natos and shark mesh I don't have much strap options for it. And isos are too chunky for the watch.


I didn't realise there were bezel paint issues? Did I miss something?

I have a Bull Shark with ceramic bezel and was considering looking for an Estoril as well.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Catlike you can start reading from page 190 of this thread


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Strap Change Day



















The stock NATO that turned into an RAF won out at my wife's behest. I do t think I have worn it in a year since I got the watch. The blue colour is nice. Makes me think I should get a blue perlon as I love it on the black perlon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I managed to pick up a pre-owned black large triangle model and it doesn't have any indication that it's been worn before - aesthetically it's flawless!

I've long admired the Seamaster 300 but those long lugs just didn't work for me. I am VERY confident that the Estoril will fill that style gap.















Looks great on the NATO......but I hate NATOs as a rule, it just makes the watch sit too high for my liking so I'll probably do the mod to get rid of the 2nd strap and shorten it or just wait for the Eluit 2 piece perlons to arrive that I've ordered. I've also ordered a Hirsch performance strap.

There is one very small query I have with it - the bezel seems to be sitting unevenly? It's nothing you can see but if you push down on it at 9 or 3 o'clock there is a small click that alternates between the 2 positions ie. push down once at 3 o'clock for a click then you can do the same at 9 o'clock and the back to 3 o'clock etc.....

It's not an issue for me at all as it doesn't affect how the watch looks or wears and the bezel action is great but I was curious if anyone else experienced the same thing?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

If you don't like G10s, because it makes the watch sit too high, you can get one piece RAF 'NATOs' (eg. PLAIN + SIMPLE RAF MILITARY STYLE WATCH BANDS, LOW PRICE FOR BULK + NON-US SALES | eBay and https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/nato-straps/raf-nato/) or two piece ones (eg. https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/two-piece-nato and https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/nato-straps/classic-nato-watch-bands/).


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^^^^^
Thanks, the 2 piece NATOS look interesting because of the colour choices, I now have my 2 piece Eulit perlon straps and they are really nice but they are only solid colours. Having said that, the Estoril is looking pretty damn good on the black.

After a long history of trying different NATOs and Perlons I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like 1 piece straps and prefer to have the watch sitting directly on my skin.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't mind these bands, have some on a few of my watches. But, would never put them on a watch that has a bit of height, like my 17mm Aragon Divemaster. You could always try two-piece leather ones:
https://reduxwatch.com/products/rdx-sl2-pitch-black-two-piece-american-leather-strap-20mm

Watch strap Gk-LB47 20mm black leather miltary look smooth light stitching

https://www.sectime.co.uk/leather-t...ap-black-20mm-p-4339.html?cPath=321_2212_2215

GENUINE LEATHER WATCH STRAP NATO TWO-PIECE VINTAGE STYLE CUT 18 20 22 24 26 de | eBay

Kellotarvike.com - Zuludiver 2 Piece Leather Zulu Black

Best of luck with whatever you put on your Borealis!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is mine on a newly acquired sailcloth strap... this new straps has no leather at the back and can really get wet... and it is very comfortable.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Here is mine on a newly acquired sailcloth strap... this new straps has no leather at the back and can really get wet... and it is very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested in getting some sailcloth straps without leather backing. Could you share your source?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I'm interested in getting some sailcloth straps without leather backing. Could you share your source?


PM sent

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I recently went the sailcloth strap route myself on my blue Estoril. I think it works quite nicely with the blue stitching.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That sailcloth........looks awesome.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> PM sent
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thanks bro. PM received.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I agree sailcloth does look good


















Borealis new 
models are using the same buckles as Prometheus






which are really nice
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

One year passed, warranty also. But I'm confident, that the watch is reliable. 
Have seen that quite some has been sold, so I wonder what is the "kept" ratio.
I will keep mine for sure.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still have mine. It survived a phase of flipping and "upgrading" and I find I really enjoy its understated class and quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Unfortunately I sold mine. I am already regretting it. Enjoy!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Keeper!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I still have mine, but that was to be expected, I rarely ever sell a watch...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

DiversWatch said:


> One year passed, warranty also. But I'm confident, that the watch is reliable.
> Have seen that quite some has been sold, so I wonder what is the "kept" ratio.
> I will keep mine for sure.
> 
> View attachment 12059010


Nice bracelet. Can you please share the source for it?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I still have mine too, both black & blue. It will be last to sell, if I had fallen to hard times.

But I might change my mind, if someone is genuinely willing to pay 4 - 5x of what I paid. :-d

Lol, just commenting how valuable are these Estorils, at least to me.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> I'm on the fence about selling mine I think I've only wore it about 5 times since I've got it and I haven't touched it for the last 6 months. I think I like it the most out of the 3 watches of its generation. Sea farer 2 was to big, batial had finishing issues. This one looked the Best but lack of bracelet that matches the watch and bezel paint issue ruins it for me. I'm paranoid about getting it wet or even turning the bezel. Should I flip it to fund one of their new watches? I mean I love the size and curves but besides a few natos and shark mesh I don't have much strap options for it. And isos are too chunky for the watch.


Mine gets wet almost every single day and has for almost a year now. Bezel gets turned wet dry to rinse out soap salt chlorine etc.

No issues. Whatsoever. Wear it. Fuhgedabboutit.

I am sure that the bezels that had issues were either touching the case with the unsupported part of the underside of the insert or got seaborne grit in there.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

v1triol said:


> Nice bracelet. Can you please share the source for it?


Please find the source mentioned in this thread below (post #153)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/metal-bracelet-options-borealis-estoril-300-watch-3380498-16.html

But be aware that these look alike creations are not guaranteed to fit in every case.
I had to tweak my endlinks for a proper fit. Maybe because of construction tolerances.

@VictorAlpha: Exactly what I thought after using the watch for a year now without issues.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I flipped mine. I don't think I've worn it more than 15 times since I got it. I just couldn't get over the fact that I couldn't get a nice bracelet for it. And I was stuck to thin straps because anything thick, leather, rubber dive strap or Zulu will over power the watch. and I kinda fell out of love with the blue.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still got my blue & use it. This watch looks good,with anything you put on it. I have used & abused it and still in prestine condition, running perfect.































a keeper for me. 
Cheers 
G


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, the blue does look good, doesn't it? I had a no-date. In retrospect, if I wanted it to be a keeper, I should have gotten a date version. In other words, I should have gotten AVS Racing's Estoril when it was for sale! C'est la vie.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I still like the look a lot!

But I'm probably going to sell, gets no wrist time since I also have the 300:










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mario24601 said:


> I still like the look a lot!
> 
> But I'm probably going to sell, gets no wrist time since I also have the 300:
> 
> ...


so awsome having both, they look so close. 
Not sure how I would feel about the Estoril if I had the Seamaster. One thing for sure Mario, I would never sell the Seamaster.
cheers
G
.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So the Estoril was replaced by this









Too bad the bracelet is too big, I need to take another link out, + the onion crown is sharper than the Estorils, so it is scratching the back of my hand.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sold my blue ND and now regret it even it wore a bit small for me. 
Fantastic watch. Beautiful case work at the pricepoint imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> ...
> Fantastic watch. Beautiful case work at the pricepoint imo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, totally agree with you bro.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

The thing about the Seamaster 300 is the case is so finely finished that if you look at it too hard it shows marks, which can be a bit anxiety inducing. Not my problem any more as I was relieved of ownership of my no-date Seamaster back in December.

Oh well, I still have a perfect 535 movement, dial and handset so maybe I'll just get another case and go back to the date dial 300. Between the exchange rate and eye-watering death spiral of the ZAR it is less and less of a value proposition but then so is every other watch on my wishlist.

Meantime the Estoril 300 has weathered almost daily wear and not a few bangs and scrapes without a single swirl. I must say I really like it. The lugs could be a tiny bit longer so as to get a wider strap choice but that's a minor gripe and nothing is ever "perfect" is it?

I rotate it between my GW5000 and SKX009 with NE15b, Sapphire and drilled lugs and always enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

VictorAlpha said:


> The thing about the Seamaster 300 is the case is so finely finished that if you look at it too hard it shows marks, which can be a bit anxiety inducing. Not my problem any more as I was relieved of ownership of my no-date Seamaster back in December.
> 
> Oh well, I still have a perfect 535 movement, dial and handset so maybe I'll just get another case and go back to the date dial 300. Between the exchange rate and eye-watering death spiral of the ZAR it is less and less of a value proposition but then so is every other watch on my wishlist.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the estoril. Its very well made

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally prized my Tuna off my wrist about 2 weeks ago when the lust for an auto bit me again and made me put this back on.


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Narc'd said:


> Finally prized my Tuna off my wrist about 2 weeks ago when the lust for an auto bit me again and made me put this back on.
> View attachment 12160554
> 
> View attachment 12160562


Super cool watch! I have the same one in blue


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Almost a year later still together beating at -1sec/day..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love it.

Highly recommend the perlon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Eulit perlon, very comfy!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I keep almost buying that blue perlon. How do you like the color as a match with the watch?


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> Finally prized my Tuna off my wrist about 2 weeks ago when the lust for an auto bit me again and made me put this back on.
> View attachment 12160554
> 
> View attachment 12160562


What bracelet is this?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> What bracelet is this?


Check out my post in the Estoril Bracelet thread, pages 8 and also 9 :-! - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/metal-bracelet-options-borealis-estoril-300-watch-3380498-8.html


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

With Eulit perlon


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Can't get enough of mine!!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Excellent pics. Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A classic. One that I keep on regretting selling!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Shark mesh for shark week










Really changes the character of the watch. Took me awhile to adjust from perlon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Shark mesh for shark week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, it's a beauty isn't it? My top favourite buy last year. |>

Maybe, the incoming Borealis Sea Storms are going to be my top favourite buy this year.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Beautiful, a stunning homage!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

On Eulit perlon.
I absolutely love this watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Shark mesh for shark week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture! That watch looks better on shark mesh than anything else I've seen.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!

Oddly I seem to like it on mesh better in photos than on the wrist?!

I plan on wearing t on the mesh for a while to repair the urge to go back to perlon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oddly I seem to like it on mesh better in photos than on the wrist?!
> 
> ...


You've just tapped into a situation that I believe is relatively new to those of us doing 99.9% of our watch shopping online... some pieces are absolute stunners in pictures (and I don't mean just an ad but user pics too) and in person on the wrist they disappoint a bit. Nothing wrong with the watch, nothing different to the pics, it's just the setting in which we wear them and such... fascinating.

Good to have choices and change up the straps!

Looking great there. Maybe show a wrist shot on the mesh?

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

True true. I had a bathys and it was a great watch but similarly it wowed me in my pics and others but less so in the flesh. 

Oddly I am enjoying the mesh this morning. Bonding with it again. 

I will fire off some wrist shots this evening after work. Stay tuned.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oddly I seem to like it on mesh better in photos than on the wrist?!
> 
> ...


True. That's why I gave up the idea of having mesh bracelet on my Estorils.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I can't seem to find info on the Borealis website, and wonder if one of you could tell me the case dimensions of this watch and the movement that's inside? Thanks!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

warsh said:


> I can't seem to find info on the Borealis website, and wonder if one of you could tell me the case dimensions of this watch and the movement that's inside? Thanks!


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=20309370


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

To add to the above ^^^ Here's the thickness:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here are some wrist shots on mesh as promised. Sorry about the poor lighting. I grabbed a couple shots quickly before slipping on the work beater and heading out the door...
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Here are some wrist shots on mesh as promised. Sorry about the poor lighting. I grabbed a couple shots quickly before slipping on the work beater and heading out the door...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look fantastic!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks. Here is perhaps a better shot now back home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

on black cordura


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still proudly wearing my Estoril, on mesh at moment for the hot weather.
























|>
G


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Received my Borealis Estoril 3-6-9-12 no date couple days ago. Newer been worn. I even hesitated to pull down the stickers from watch case  Beautiful watch... Does anybody have any good suggestions for a metal bracelet.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Bane01 said:


> Received my Borealis Estoril 3-6-9-12 no date couple days ago. Newer been worn. I even hesitated to pull down the stickers from watch case  Beautiful watch... Does anybody have any good suggestions for a metal bracelet.


Strapcode miltat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Strapcode miltat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ones for skx Seikos? This is the look I'm trying to replicate 
https://www.pinterest.dk/pin/230457705911725340/


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I think it's the one for skx023. I'd have to check mine. But it's an oyster style rather than the Omega style or presidential. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I posted my StrapCode bracelets on this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/metal-bracelet-options-borealis-estoril-300-watch-3380498-14.html , #133 & #145.

The oyster style need to mod to fit in nicely. But in the end you can't find a suitable bracelet, I would recommend sailcloth straps from www.iWantAStrap.com .


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd really like something that compliments it's vintage looks. And to be as close to original omega seamaster 300 bracelet as possible.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Bane01 said:


> I'd really like something that compliments it's vintage looks. And to be as close to original omega seamaster 300 bracelet as possible.


I think a shark mesh is the perfect choice if you're looking for a vintage look. This is how my Omega Seamaster 300 looks on the Omega mesh bracelet.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

+11ty for the mesh. And white seconds. :-!









It may not have the vintage feel, but does it ever have the looks! :-d


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I posted my StrapCode bracelets on this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/metal-bracelet-options-borealis-estoril-300-watch-3380498-14.html , #133 & #145.
> 
> The oyster style need to mod to fit in nicely. But in the end you can't find a suitable bracelet, I would recommend sailcloth straps from www.iWantAStrap.com .


Not modded and fits perfectly. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bane01 said:


> The ones for skx Seikos? This is the look I'm trying to replicate
> https://www.pinterest.dk/pin/230457705911725340/





rbesass said:


> Not modded and fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this is skx023 strapcode bracelet? Looks good

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Bane01 said:


> So this is skx023 strapcode bracelet? Looks good
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes it is with the MT037 endlinks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Not modded and fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky you. Somehow, the one I got from StrapCode, meant for SKX023, does not work without any modding.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lucky you. Somehow, the one I got from StrapCode, meant for SKX023, does not work without any modding.


So, it's hit or miss.. strange. If I were to go with strapcode option, I'd opt for president style bracelet.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Veryyy comfy case


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Took me awhile but Im guessing "case" got turned into "cafe". 

And yes it is very comfy!


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

rbesass said:


> Yes it is with the MT037 endlinks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are those "MT037" end links? I couldn't find anything on Google referring to that.
Are they separate endlinks you must buy in addition to the Strapcode SKX023 bracelet?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Mystik said:


> What are those "MT037" end links? I couldn't find anything on Google referring to that.
> Are they separate endlinks you must buy in addition to the Strapcode SKX023 bracelet?


They are just the ones that come on the bracelet for the skx023. If they are not the MT037 end links it isn't for the skx023.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Took me awhile but Im guessing "case" got turned into "cafe".
> 
> And yes it is very comfy!


Thank you, auto-correction tricked me this time


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Bane01 said:


> So, it's hit or miss.. strange. If I were to go with strapcode option, I'd opt for president style bracelet.


Yes, I would love the president style. But StrapCode offers Endmill, which is a thicker, less elegance version of the true president. I do have the Endmill too, but on straight lugs.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

I am really enjoying this new found used buy from the sales forum. I have nato's, mesh and leather to keep me busy with change. Meanwhile I wear and love it.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Told you I had spare straps...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Got my preowned some days ago. Enjoying every moment it is at my wrist... it is so comfortable.
...(even if it seems much bigger in this picture)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a new piece incoming and I am nervous I may have to let my estoril go to make room

I will wait till I have the new piece in hand to decide who will get sacrificed but I know something nice will move on.

I love my estoril though. So well made. No flaws. Great timekeeping. Great lume. Versatile. Sapphire bezel. Beautiful hands.

Drat. Going to be a hard decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Daily strap change continues...


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Perlon for me today


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

The Estoril looks good on anything










































Cheers G


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well sadly I had to pass my Estoril on to another member. What a great watch. I know I will miss it. Hopefully it shows up here again. Enjoy everybody, it's an amazing value.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have put it on a slightly bigger (22mm) leather NATO. It fits well as the strap is super soft, and the extra width gives it a nice robust feeling.

This vintage, faded brown looks superb with the blue version IMHO.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

The OMEGA-copy SS bracelet arrived. Perfect lug fit and looks amazing for USD 45


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

karesz501 said:


> The OMEGA-copy SS bracelet arrived. Perfect lug fit and looks amazing for USD 45


Looks great, where did you order it from?


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

some shots of my new to me piece:


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Oyster today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

MrThompson said:


> Oyster today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mind my asking where the oyster is from? Just got mine today and I'm looking for good-fitting bracelet options.

Thanks!


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> You mind my asking where the oyster is from? Just got mine today and I'm looking for good-fitting bracelet options.
> 
> Thanks!


I found it on Amazon..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Anyone heard about, or seen this ?

I was looking through some pics on instagram, and came across this ...


































The Estoril 300 is without a doubt one of the best selling Borealis models. These versions really look fantastic ! :-!

There is no mention about this on their Forum, website or on their FB page, but it appears to be a Limited Edition of 300 pieces for the Divers Watch FB Group.

If you Google "Borealis Estoril Divers Watch FB Group", you will see the whole range.

This is very interesting since there have been so many requests for a bracelet, and endless hunting for a suitable one for the Estoril ... also, I even suggested to Maria to come out with a Vintage lume version some time back, as a follow-up model !

Now, this has happened !!!

There are both the Black and Blue versions, with different lume, with about 16 different combos available ...

Just wonder if they are available to others, or perhaps they can make bracelets available ?

Very interesting ...

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Anyone heard about, or seen this ?
> 
> I was looking through some pics on instagram, and came across this ...
> 
> ...


Wow, awesome! :-!

Man, I want the vintage lume and the blue model, lol.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks to phlabrooy for the heads up, I placed my preorder on this ...








... and the non date version of this ...








Now the wait begins for April 2018. :-!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> ...
> 
> Just wonder if they are available to others, or perhaps they can make bracelets available ?
> 
> ...


According to the FB group, store link only made visible to the group for the moment: implying it will be open to general public later, similar to zelos.

Bracelet to be made available in store in April 2018 for $70.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks to phlabrooy for the heads up, I placed my preorder on this ...
> View attachment 12647507
> 
> 
> ...


Me too......


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

topper78 said:


> Me too......


Lol, welcome to the club bro. :-!

Just curious, this will be your second Estoril?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I ordered a black one a friend of mine ordered a blue. 
I own a blue no date big triangle one from the first run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks to phlabrooy for the heads up, I placed my preorder on this ...
> View attachment 12647507
> 
> 
> ...





taike said:


> According to the FB group, store link only made visible to the group for the moment: implying it will be open to general public later, similar to zelos.
> 
> Bracelet to be made available in store in April 2018 for $70.


Hahaha ....

Man, how I wish I had an inexhaustible watch fund, like you guys !!! ;-)

Well, I guess I just might have to wait until they make the bracelets available in April to use on my Estoril ...

Wonder what they may re-launch after this ... a bronze Cascais, or maybe even a DLC Bull Shark ??? !!! :-d :-d :-d

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Hahaha ....
> 
> Man, how I wish I had an inexhaustible watch fund, like you guys !!! ;-)
> 
> ...


Lol, if I have inexhaustible fund, the one and only Rolex Paul Newman Daytona would be on my wrist now. Of course I would need to outbid the other guy by more than US$15.5 M ($17.8M w/tax). I wonder whether he will back off, if the bid is $16M? :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dumb question: What is the DW logo?

Is the bezel white fully lumed?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I placed an order for the vintage lume, big triangle, no date too. I already have a Watchco Seamaster 300, and two Borealis Estoril 300s, but who's counting...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Dumb question: What is the DW logo?
> 
> Is the bezel white fully lumed?


It looks like a diver on the left, with initials DW on the right.

The bezel is like the regular Estoril 300, sapphire covered and fully lumed.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Dumb question: What is the DW logo?
> 
> Is the bezel white fully lumed?





mleok said:


> It looks like a diver on the left, with initials DW on the right.
> 
> The bezel is like the regular Estoril 300, sapphire covered and fully lumed.


The re release of the Estoril is a dive watch group exclusive for that Facebook group. Hence the "DW".


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Dumb question: What is the DW logo?Is the bezel white fully lumed?


Well, as I already mentioned, this is a Limited Edition by Borealis for the Divers Watch Facebook Group ... hence their logo on the dial, DW.

The bezel is fully lumed, as the previous models, but this time it is the new X1 version of Old Radium and White Lume ...

Since the previous lume was great, these versions should be spectacular !!!

Regards,


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am assuming that there will be a non limited version available to the general public? If so, when will that be? It does scratch my interest very strongly.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Got a hold of Maria and reserved non date blue dial. Still debating if I should a get blk dial. Thnx to Maria and Carlos for 
doing a new batch of refined Estorils


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The DW logo looks disagreeable, I understand why it's their but it would look better if it were way smaller or maybe just a caseback engraving, the fact they come with a bracelet is a nice new wrinkle. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just when I think I'm out, I get dragged in this business!

Preordered black and blue with date variants.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> The DW logo looks disagreeable, I understand why it's their but it would look better if it were way smaller or maybe just a caseback engraving, the fact they come with a bracelet is a nice new wrinkle.


Yeah, agree ...

It would have been much better as an engraving on the caseback .

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just when I think I'm out, I get dragged in this business!


Too true mate, too true !!!

Regards,


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ I don't see it as a major issue. It makes the dial look interesting and differentiates it from the other Estorils.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ I don't see it as a major issue. It makes the dial look interesting and differentiates it from the other Estorils.


+1


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

These new ones look great.. That old lume version.. Bracelet too! Whats the price for these? 

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

whoa said:


> These new ones look great.. That old lume version.. Bracelet too! Whats the price for these?
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


$430


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Darn it!!!! Couldn’t resist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

That DW logo is an eyesore imo, like strapping ads/sponsor logos on a racecar, which is pretty much what it is I think.

The rest of the watch is beautiful. I'll pass but congrats to this who preordered.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

taike said:


> $430


And the deposit is only $100.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh so easy to get sucked in when it's only $100 deposit. The real crunch will be when it's time for the rest. I'm going to be madly digging out pennies out of the back of my sofa and raiding my kids' penny jars.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Carlos has just put these beauties up on the Borealis forum.

According to the thread, these will be the only Estorils produced in 2018, so it doesn't look as if there will be any "normal", ie without the DW logo, Estoril V2 models released ...

The Blue of this DW V2 will be compltely different from the Blue of the first series ... also the bezel system on these is different, which means the bezel can now be removed, unlike the earlier models.

And yes, there will be bracelets available separately, when these watches become available.

Orders placed in November will get a 20mm Borealis rubber strap (either Blue or Black), and a DW group polishing cloth thrown in ...

These look really nice !

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Carlos has just put these beauties up on the Borealis forum.
> 
> According to the thread, these will be the only Estorils produced in 2018, so it doesn't look as if there will be any "normal", ie without the DW logo, Estoril V2 models released ...
> 
> ...


Thanks again bro, for the update.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

More than welcome, bro !

After all, we are all just a bunch of enablers !!! :-d :-d :-d

Regards,


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

phlabrooy said:


> More than welcome, bro !
> 
> After all, we are all just a bunch of enablers !!! :-d :-d :-d
> 
> Regards,


That we are!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> ...And yes, there will be bracelets available separately, when these watches become available...


Hot damn!!


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

phlabrooy said:


> The Blue of this DW V2 will be compltely different from the Blue of the first series


Can you elaborate on this? Is it brighter? More blue?

I had a blue V1 Estoril and flipped it because the blue was so muted that it look black in nearly all lighting conditions except outdoors in bright sunlight. I already have so many black dive watches that the Estoril never got worn. But if the blue is more true, then I would be very tempted to get the V2. Any information would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Lee_K said:


> Can you elaborate on this? Is it brighter? More blue?
> 
> I had a blue V1 Estoril and flipped it because the blue was so muted that it look black in nearly all lighting conditions except outdoors in bright sunlight. I already have so many black dive watches that the Estoril never got worn. But if the blue is more true, then I would be very tempted to get the V2. Any information would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


Just compare the renders


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Pre-order placed. I've been looking at getting the Estoril, but they're going for about $500 used. A no brainer. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Does Carlos still offer discount to WUS members?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh boy, I don't like this DW logo... thank God I already have two Estorils from the previous batch


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

taike said:


> Just compare the renders


No, that would be a dangerous thing to do in my experience. The blue Cascais I ordered from Borealis had similar-looking renders and didn't unfortunately look anything like that in the metal. The dial and bezel were a muted gray-blue and I ended up disappointed with the color and flipped that one too. I know it's impossible to tell true color from a render and won't really know until the photos of the prototype are available sometime next year. But since I'm not a Facebook Dive Watch group participant, I wonder if Carlos or Maria have said anything officially about the blue being different in their own words, or if this is just conjecture based on the renders?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

taike said:


> Just compare the renders


I'm realizing this one features a bracelet... Does that mean they'll be available separately? If so, this is awesome news!

Edit: Yes, yes, yes, I should read previous posts and answers, YES. Sorry.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Lee_K said:


> No, that would be a dangerous thing to do in my experience. The blue Cascais I ordered from Borealis had similar-looking renders and didn't unfortunately look anything like that in the metal. The dial and bezel were a muted gray-blue and I ended up disappointed with the color and flipped that one too. I know it's impossible to tell true color from a render and won't really know until the photos of the prototype are available sometime next year. But since I'm not a Facebook Dive Watch group participant, I wonder if Carlos or Maria have said anything officially about the blue being different in their own words, or if this is just conjecture based on the renders?


http://www.diverswatchesgroup.com
I am one of the member of the group. Carlos confirmed that it will be a different blue comparing to the previous batch, but he didn't say how different. I suspect that it will have the same blue of their logo (you can see on the link that I posted above). I would be in for one, if it's not for the DW logo. They are a great watch group, but putting that logo on every watch dial they issued turns me off...


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you very much, Forever. If the blue is as vibrant as the Medusa prototype, I would be a happy man and order a V2 Estoril today. Unfortunately, that DW logo on the Facebook page looks very much like the grayish-blue seen on the Cascais. Oh well, I think I'll pass.

I agree about the logo and would have preferred it not to be there. But as an owner of several Seikos with the ProSpex X on them as well as (horror of horrors!) a new-logo Christopher Ward C60 Trident, I feel that I would mostly likely overlook the DW logo on the Estoril fairly easily.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

phlabrooy said:


> The Blue of this DW V2 will be compltely different from the Blue of the first series ... also the bezel system on these is different, which means the bezel can now be removed, unlike the earlier models.


Glad to hear that they've updated the bezel design to allow it to be replaceable.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Glad to hear that they've updated the bezel design to allow it to be replaceable.


A replaceable bezel is only of any use if there are actually spare bezels available.

I asked Carlos on the Borealis Forum if there would be spares available, he said " There will be a a few spares ". I think spare bezels are a great idea, they're one of the first places on a dive watch that takes impacts. Also, I sold an Estoril to a guy on this forum, a month or so later I saw that he put a post in a thread saying that he dropped his Estoril (my old watch) and the sapphire bezel insert cracked on the poor guy.

I think if anyone thinks these are a good idea then it can't hurt to put a post up in the Borealis thread, the more interest shown, the more chance there will be of them making additional bezels available. Pre-Order - Borealis Estoril V2 for DWFBG | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

I totally agree with you! I don't think an advertisement on the remake of a classic is appropriate at all! I too will enjoy my two previous Estorils, without the new graphics. On the positive side, the new version does have a bracelet. This was a significant oversight on the original Estorils.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm in for version II! Having the original in black I went with the blue vintage triangle date. Would prefer not having the extra lettering, but not a deal killer by any means. Hopefully the bracelet and for that matter the watch as a whole lives up to the standards and high quality construct of its predecessor!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

It took me ages and lots of experimentation to get a bracelet for the original. Definitely a good decision to make a bracelet for the new release. They'll be available as a separate item eventually so anyone that wants one for their original can buy one.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> It took me ages and lots of experimentation to get a bracelet for the original. Definitely a good decision to make a bracelet for the new release. They'll be available as a separate item eventually so anyone that wants one for their original can buy one.
> 
> View attachment 12653699
> 
> ...


What bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> What bracelet is that?


It's an aftermarket bracelet for an Omega Seamaster 300 model 2254.54. It had some undesirable branding on the clasp so I polished it off. The details are somewhere among the pages of the "metal bracelet for Borealis estoril" thread. It's not a perfect fit but it's pretty good. It looks fantastic on the wrist IMO.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

The renders of the dial make it appear the dial has applied metal indexes versus printed on the v1. Can anyone confirm? That would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> The renders of the dial make it appear the dial has applied metal indexes versus printed on the v1. Can anyone confirm? That would be a nice upgrade.


I thought the exact same thing but put it down to them just being renders. Would be a nice touch if they are applied though.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have a feeling the blue is gonna turn out like the old school Tudor snowflake blue... with the patina and non-patina dial.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> I have a feeling the blue is gonna turn out like the old school Tudor snowflake blue... with the patina and non-patina dial.


Somehow I have the same feeling too. 

But for rest of people here, don't take my word for it. I could be wrong. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Btw, just curious, any lume expert here can explain what is this new formula Super-Luminova White Lume, as compared to BGW9 and C3?

I understand that BGW9 looks blue and C3 looks green, in the dark. So this new formula looks white in the dark? I also understand that BGW9 last the longest, while C3 is the brightest intially.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Really just cant decide between these two.....ugh. Help!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Without date the big triangle looks better imo. With date I prefer the 12.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

762x51 said:


> Really just cant decide between these two.....ugh. Help!
> 
> View attachment 12655133


Numbers every time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Without date the big triangle looks better imo. With date I prefer the 12.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry but that big DW logo on the dial is like having to put up with your ex-wife's name tattooed on your arm. It will get old and you will want it gone. Should have been on the case back.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I actually prefer the dw logo over the original 1. It fills up the empty space better vs the estoril 300

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Really just cant decide between these two.....ugh. Help!





> Without date the big triangle looks better imo. With date I prefer the 12.


I agree with the above statement. Personally, if there's a non-date option then that's what I'll go for every time.

I have owned both the big triangle and the "12" version of the Estoril. Both look equally good IMO. I did find that during the night the big triangle provided a more obvious indication of the 12 o'clock position that the numeral 12 version. It made 3:30am orientation a tad easier!


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

In for a blue 12 with date. Ugh, after going in for the NTH devil ray last month I didn't want to buy any more watches this year but this was too hard to pass up.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Without date the big triangle looks better imo. With date I prefer the 12.


I agree! With date, I would go for the big triangle if the 6 and 9 were removed. As is, the 6 and 9 give a very unbalanced appearance.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really great looking watches and even better that they are doing bracelets this run however the DW is giving me quite a bit of pause as well on this one. I actually don't mind the X on Seikos or the fish on my Squale however the DW just seems a bit much. May not even notice it in real life though. I'm sure when wrist shots start showing up I'll be giving myself some kicks for missing out, lol.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Great looking watches, but I really don't warm to the logo (despite being a member of said group)
Lucky I already have a blue Estoril.

I might get a bracelet when they become available, unless I purchase one of the aftermarket ones in the mean time. Anyway, for the moment I wear mine on Milanese mesh and it's not bad (but not as good as proper bracelet)

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

I really love my Estoril 300, and it keeps fantastic time !

Am pretty interested in the vintage lume V2 models, but that logo is making it a difficult decision ... would have definitely been much better on the caseback !

I asked Carlos if the logo was lumed, since it appears to be the same colour as the lume, which is more noticeable on the vintage lumed models... 

His reply was that it wasn't, which is a good thing, as any extra unnecessary lume on a dial is very confusing in the dark, especially for my older eyes !!! It is a bit weird that it is the same colour as the lume, though.

Still undecided, might really just wait for the bracelet when available ...

Regards,


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

anyone know if all the marks on the bezel are lumed like the 1st gen Estoril? I would prefer if only the numbers and triangle were lumed, like on the original SM300.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

All this talk of a new batch had me taking out the old big triangle...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

one of my favorites and comfortable divers. Accurate and well made.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

And the next time around the watch will come with a bracelet, they definitely should have make one for the Mk.1 model


----------



## artefact0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all,
Pre-ordered for a Borealis Estoril 300 for DWFG Black Dial Big Triangle No Date Black A4 No Date!|>


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the photos. Looks like the blue is the same shade as v1

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> Thanks for the photos. Looks like the blue is the same shade as v1
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


nope. much brighter.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I️ would agree the new blue is brighter and richer looking. A bit too much for my taste. Unfortunately I️ was underwhelmed by the original blue as it looked a washed out pewter greyish colour often. While a fabulous watch the dials colour was a small factor is my passing it on to others. It never quite matched the great colour of the bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> Thanks for the photos. Looks like the blue is the same shade as v1
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


I disagree.

It's nice tho! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I️ would agree the new blue is brighter and richer looking. A bit too much for my taste. Unfortunately I️ was underwhelmed by the original blue as it looked a washed out pewter greyish colour often. While a fabulous watch the dials colour was a small factor is my passing it on to others. It never quite matched the great colour of the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Washed out pewter greyish"??!!! 

Well, I really love mine!!!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

watchninja123 said:


> Thanks for the photos. Looks like the blue is the same shade as v1
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


I believe Carlos stated on the Borealis Forum , that the blue on v2 is entirely different than the blue on v1!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


>


Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Any updates on the DW model? Prototypes have to be pretty close to being done by now I would think.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

I must say the thing that appeals to me most is the addition of an OEM bracelet. If the pics are a true reflection of the blue dial and bezel, for me it's a bit too vivid.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Is the current $460, the initial preorder price?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

pigmode said:


> Is the current $460, the initial preorder price?


Currently $430 plus shipping. Same as when first announced.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Not surprising that the only models left are the blue dial w/ old radium.


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> "Washed out pewter greyish"??!!!
> 
> Well, I really love mine!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes me too..









Not to hijack the direction this thread has taken but has anybody tried the Borealis 20mm rubber on this watch? I was using an Isofrane but find it a little too thick.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

VictorAlpha said:


> Yes me too..
> 
> View attachment 12792419
> 
> ...


I have it. I don't have pics and it is not on there right now as it is on leather, but it works well. Not sure about the isofrane as I don't have one. The Borealis rubber is exactly the same as the Toxic Nato rubber except with "Borealis" on the clasp


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Prototypes' pictures have arrived (credit: Microbrand watches FB group)


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

Forever8895 said:


>


The two on the left with the deep blue bezel lume look really cool, any idea which models those are?


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

DanKoR0 said:


> The two on the left with the deep blue bezel lume look really cool, any idea which models those are?


It's just because of the white balance when you take photo in the dark. I believe that's the Superluminova white lume that Borealis mention, so they can be on any version with white lume indices


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Only ones not sold out are blu vintage lime, interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Forever8895 said:


> Prototypes' pictures have arrived (credit: Microbrand watches FB group)


The new blue looks amazing, glad I went with that.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Only ones not sold out are blu vintage lime, interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm worried. I haven't seen any good pics of the blue vintage lume yet.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

I went with a V1, blue/triangle/date. Didn't know they were still available at a reasonable price, till I actually checked . Its in house but it will be a little while till I get to check it out, unfortunately.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Im a casual observer here on this one. But for my taste the vintage lume and brighter blue dial don’t seem to mesh well. 

However like most things aesthetic I am sure there will be people that love it and I hope they enjoy it fully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I'm worried. I haven't seen any good pics of the blue vintage lume yet.


Pay attention to mylocaltime on IG. He's the owner of DWFBG. He's gonna be receiving some prototypes and others will go to 2 other admins. I'm not getting one because it's a group thing.

They're almost sold out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I procrastinated too long and missed my preferred black with old radium lume. While I didn't end up with my preferred choice, I got a blue, no triangle, no date, old radium and I'm super excited about it.


----------



## pippo702 (Nov 10, 2017)

I really love the watch..I own the first version,big triangle with date black..it's one of mine favourites among my collection..but one thing really bother me..and it's a huge thing since I don't feel comfortable wearing it..it's the not serviceable bezel..it's unacceptable that if I happen to crack it I'd have to throw the whole watch out of the window


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

pippo702 said:


> I really love the watch..I own the first version,big triangle with date black..it's one of mine favourites among my collection..but one thing really bother me..and it's a huge thing since I don't feel comfortable wearing it..it's the not serviceable bezel..it's unacceptable that if I happen to crack it I'd have to throw the whole watch out of the window


The bezel on the new model was redesigned to be replaceable I believe.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

That DW logo should have been stamped into the case back and not put on the dial. It is not attractive and totally out of place on a vintage style diver.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Glad to see the blue was lightened up in this version. I had the first generation blue which was very, very dark and unless you were in direct sunlight outdoors, it was difficult to distinguish the watch from a black one. It's still a very nice watch and I hope the DW owners will enjoy it, particularly since they get a bracelet option this time around.


----------



## pippo702 (Nov 10, 2017)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> pippo702 said:
> 
> 
> > I really love the watch..I own the first version,big triangle with date black..it's one of mine favourites among my collection..but one thing really bother me..and it's a huge thing since I don't feel comfortable wearing it..it's the not serviceable bezel..it's unacceptable that if I happen to crack it I'd have to throw the whole watch out of the window
> ...


Yes,it is


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

I pre ordered this one. Looks like we might get them a bit early.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jeffie007 said:


> I pre ordered this one. Looks like we might get them a bit early.


That would be great, looking forward to mine. But what makes you think that they might be early?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It was posted on the DW Facebook site that they may be ready as early as next month, along with a picture


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

So I just saw this picture today. What do you guys think? I've never owed a Borealis or a Helson, so I don't know how the quality compares. I have the DW Estoril on order. I like the bracelet on the Borealis much better, but the number font and dial text looks better on the Helson.

View attachment 12896971


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

From DW Facebook page today


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really don't like the blue. Unfortunately.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

I like both shades of Blue. Been wearing this since New years. No signs of wear just a nice pkg.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> From DW Facebook page today
> 
> View attachment 12901049


I have a blue and old radium on order. I love the shade of blue - not as gorgeous as a blue Pelagos, but still beautiful.

The black and old radium is an absolute stunner. They nailed it.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

The black with old radium looks amazing - I was tempted but was worried it would come out too orange. Be interesting to see some more shots of it in the wild. 

Blue doesn't work at all for me, makes the watch look a bit cheap. The original blue was almost perfect IMO, but sure some will love the brighter colour


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

You guys are crazy, the new blue is amazing.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> From DW Facebook page today
> 
> View attachment 12901049


Black looks good. 
That blue colour.......aweful.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Blue looks nice to me as well as the black...i didn't order one but kudos to those who did....hope the bracelet is nice

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

I think the blue color gives it a more contemporary look. I did order the big triangle no date black version with the white lume to get a more traditional look. If I had enough funds, I would of purchased one of each. Can't wait for them to ship. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Got original blue and is fine 
over fruits by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I also have an original blue...
But the new blue is very different, and it's not just pictures, Carlos has confirmed that it is very much lighter and a different shade...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Got my invoice today, seems like they'll be shipping in the near future. I'm pleased both this and my NTH Devilray are coming so early.


----------



## artefact0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Me too!:-d:-d


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

artefact0 said:


> Me too!:-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 12915703


Nice!!! Do people in europe get dips or what!! Cant wait to get mine!!


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

I received and paid the final invoice for my DWFBG Estoril this morning. I got the blue dial, white lume, arabic, with date. I've got my fingers crossed that I like the shade of blue they selected!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

My black vintage shipped today, post pics when it arrives.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I did not receive any email in regard of my order being ready. hmmm


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Can you still purchase the new models with the Patina dial…?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No email for my blue, no date, no triangle, old radium. That’s a mouthful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Just paid balance on a blue vintage lume n no date. Crossing my finger it'll get here this week via FedUpx...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Balance paid on mine and it shipped yesterday, says will be with me Monday


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Dino7 said:


> Balance paid on mine and it shipped yesterday, says will be with me Monday


Sweet...post pics.. which dial combo did u order?


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Paid my invoice on Thursday and it shipped and is on its way! Should be here by Monday morning according to FedEx.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Congratulations for those getting the new Estorils!

Any word on when the bracelets will be available for those of us with the Mark I?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

zumzum5150 said:


> Sweet...post pics.. which dial combo did u order?


No date , old radium with numbers dial . Will post pics when it gets here


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Invoice paid. Vintage lume black coming Monday! Carlos appears to be an equal opportunity shipper between U.S. and Europe.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

playinwittime said:


> Invoice paid. Vintage lume black coming Monday! Carlos appears to be an equal opportunity shipper between U.S. and Europe.





Dino7 said:


> No date , old radium with numbers dial . Will post pics when it gets here


Same configuration as yours but mine has a triangle


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone else not get a notification yet. I got mine and paid but a friend of mine didn't get his yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Anyone else not get a notification yet. I got mine and paid but a friend of mine didn't get his yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still waiting for that email haha.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mine came this morning, looks fantastic and the quality is beyond the price!


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Still waiting on my invoice for a black/old radium and blue/white lume, both are big triangle with date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Jeffie007 said:


> Mine came this morning, looks fantastic and the quality is beyond the price!
> View attachment 12930545
> 
> View attachment 12930547


Wow,
Thanks for sharing. My blue dial is scheduled for delivery this Wednesday.. I was expecting a nato strap but i see they included an iso style strap instead .Really liking the bracelet!!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine came in today , a quick pic ......


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Really impressed with this one so far ....


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Has anyone received the blue dial version? Pls post pics if u do..


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great, I have the same one coming, but with date since that one was already SOLD out.



Dino7 said:


> Really impressed with this one so far ....


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

The quality is fantastic. Resizing the bracelet took 5 minutes.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

No blue yet?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I received tracking info a few days ago but the tracking number doesn't work. My account still says pending and only shows my initial payment not my most recent payment. Oh well. I'm not in Europe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

If you select regular shipping, there is no tracking out of Portugal, takes a couple of weeks to arrive.



rbesass said:


> I received tracking info a few days ago but the tracking number doesn't work. My account still says pending and only shows my initial payment not my most recent payment. Oh well. I'm not in Europe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> If you select regular shipping, there is no tracking out of Portugal, takes a couple of weeks to arrive.


I paid the invoice. I didn't see where to select shipping options. Oh well. But I did go to the Portugal shipping website and if my Portuguese is good it shipped the 23rd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

So how is the quality of the bracelet links, lugs and clasp?


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Day three on the wrist. Lume seems to last all night when charged. For sizing of the bracelet use the smallest flat head screw driver you have. Just love the watch. Always thought that the 1966 Omega seamaster 300 professional was the most beutiful dive watch ever created.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

My blue Estoril has arrived..insane lume from!!!


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

zumzum5150 said:


> My blue Estoril has arrived..insane lume from!!!


Pics please, we haven't seen any blue ones yet and I'm going to be waiting probably another week for mine here in the US. This tracking number they gave me is essentially useless.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Pics please, we haven't seen any blue ones yet and I'm going to be waiting probably another week for mine here in the US. This tracking number they gave me is essentially useless.


Go to www.ctt.pt to track your package. It's in Portuguese but google Translate will help

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

zumzum5150 said:


> My blue Estoril has arrived..insane lume from!!!


Wow! I've admired their work for a while, still regret missing the black and blue Sea Hawks. The blue dial/white lume is talking to me!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> Go to www.ctt.pt to track your package. It's in Portuguese but google Translate will help
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


I am, I meant useless in the sense there haven't been any updates in 6 days.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Lume shot. Love the white color.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> I am, I meant useless in the sense there haven't been any updates in 6 days.


True. I have ordered a few from Borealis before and website don't usually update until it gets dispatched to the plane. Let the 2 week wait time begin haha

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## my beat rate (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW! That white is something sweet for sure, love it


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

waiting patiently for the new bracelet to go on sale for my blue V1...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually, I already ordered the bracelet for my v1. Incoming with my v2 packaging now.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Still really impressed with mine ...


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Actually, I already ordered the bracelet for my v1. Incoming with my v2 packaging now.


Well jealous. Yet to find a strap I'm completely happy with - need that bracelet!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> Well jealous. Never really found a strap I'm completely happy with - need that bracelet!


No need to be jealous. I wrote to Maria whether there is any extra bracelets I can buy now, made for v2 and compatible with v1, and she replied yes. I asked her to send me a invoice and shipped together with my v2 orders.

You should write to her now.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Drove for an hour today with the top down. 50 degrees Fahrenheit out.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No need to be jealous. I wrote to Maria whether there is any extra bracelets I can buy now, made for v2 and compatible with v1, and she replied yes. I asked her to send me a invoice and shipped together with my v2 orders.
> 
> You should write to her now.


May I ask how much brother?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> May I ask how much brother?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem bro. Just PM you the info. ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Jeffie007 said:


> Drove for an hour today with the top down. 50 degrees Fahrenheit out.
> View attachment 12946345


Question to the fans of this watch. I am not trolling and just want to get some opinion. I received this identical watch a few days ago. It is sitting on my desk next to my computer in the case and I have not taken the plastic off or resized it. For some reason, it is just not enticing me to size it, wear it, and put it in my collection. I am trying to decide whether to flip it as BNIB or add it to the collection. Obviously from the length of this thread, this must be a very popular watch. I have not gone through the entire thread and I recognize that my edition is the limited edition (which I am usually adverse to). I would appreciate a few helpful comments.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Today's my 4th day wearing the Estoril and accuracy has been phenomenal. 
+.05 sec is all it's gained.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Is this the blue model or its it because of the reflection?


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't speak for others but the reason I purchased the watch is that based on everything I've read, borealis makes some great watches for the money. Also I love the Omega seamaster 300 professional from the mid 60s. It is to me one of the most beautiful watches of all time.



azigman said:


> Question to the fans of this watch. I am not trolling and just want to get some opinion. I received this identical watch a few days ago. It is sitting on my desk next to my computer in the case and I have not taken the plastic off or resized it. For some reason, it is just not enticing me to size it, wear it, and put it in my collection. I am trying to decide whether to flip it as BNIB or add it to the collection. Obviously from the length of this thread, this must be a very popular watch. I have not gone through the entire thread and I recognize that my edition is the limited edition (which I am usually adverse to). I would appreciate a few helpful comments.
> 
> Be well,
> 
> AZ


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Got the classic USPS missed delivery slip so I'll pick it up from the post office tomorrow. Pics forthcoming.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Prior arrival of my Estoril V2, I'm wearing this baby the whole of this week.









Man, such a beauty, at least to me. :-!

Could hardly wait for my V2 to arrive next week (or the week after).


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Another night of coolness on the wrist.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

OK, so lets see if WUS lets me load an image today. I am going to include what I wrote the other day when I could not load any images.

"New watch. Arrived about a week ago and I had it sitting in its box along side the computer. I did not take it out of the plastic wrap and I was struggling to decide if I wanted to keep it or flip it. It just did not jump out at me and say keep me. Finally, I decided after lots of research that it was probably a very good investment and a great watch that I just had to give a chance on my wrist so yesterday I peeled off all the plastic wrap from the bracelet and watch. I adjusted the bracelet (and for the first time ever with years of experience doing this), cross threaded one of the screws. Anyway, I was still able to get the bracelet adjusted but after wearing it for a good part of the afternoon, decided that I really did not like the bracelet so switched it to the included diver strap. I already have experience with the Borealis diver straps since I have had a couple that I have used for quite a while and really like them as much as the Isofrane if not even more so. Well, on the divers strap it now is 100% a keeper for me."

BTW, running about +4 Sec./day so happy with the performance so far.

Here is today's Pic:










and here is the one from Tuesday:










Be well,

AZ


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

The Borealis store now has the Estoril bracelets for sale. My order has already been placed.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

e dantes said:


> The Borealis store now has the Estoril bracelets for sale. My order has already been placed.


I also ordered a pair, for my two V1 Estorils.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Each V2 watch has the "DW" logo on the dial, or it's possible to have a plain V2 dial?


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

v1triol said:


> Each V2 watch has the "DW" logo on the dial, or it's possible to have a plain V2 dial?


 There is no option for a plain V2. This is a limited edition of 300, for the DW watch group.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Same here! Woooot

edit: Forgot to quote the post I was replying too - I ordered the bracelet today, yay!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

e dantes said:


> The Borealis store now has the Estoril bracelets for sale. My order has already been placed.


Thanks for the heads up - ordered for my V1


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Finally landed one of these! It is stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ordered a bracelet for my v1 but for now I'm much enjoying it on this Toxic Nato shiznit


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> View attachment 12952811


Nice photo.! I received one just like this earlier this week, and I haven't removed the plastic. I'm having trouble bonding with this color of blue! I may put it on the Sales Forum, or just gift it to my son for his next birthday.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm considering getting the bracelet for my Estoril even though I already have some decent options for wearing it.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Ed P. said:


> Nice photo.! I received one just like this earlier this week, and I haven't removed the plastic. I'm having trouble bonding with this color of blue! I may put it on the Sales Forum, or just gift it to my son for his next birthday.


It took me a bit to get used to as well as it is a rather shocking hue. However, after it basically not leaving my wrist since I got it it's really grown on me. The shininess of the sapphire in most lighting really makes it pop. In my picture it looks dull and lifeless and not at all how it appears on the wrist.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Still enjoying my series 1.

I don't like one piece straps so I really love the two piece Eulit perlon I got for it early on.


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Just picked up this beauty. I am in love. Is the Borealis bracelet worth the money?

deleted by mod

Thanks










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Two new additions-














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Received the bracelet for mine today - initial impressions are very good. Solid but not too heavy, endlinks fit perfectly. Nicely finished too with the polished edges on the brushed clasp.

Only problem I have now is sizing it - the screws are tiny! Way too small for my 1.5mm screwdriver


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> Received the bracelet for mine today - initial impressions are very good. Solid but not too heavy, endlinks fit perfectly. Nicely finished too with the polished edges on the brushed clasp.
> 
> Only problem I have now is sizing it - the screws are tiny! Way too small for my 1.5mm screwdriver
> 
> ...


Yup, you need a 1 mm size screw driver to do a proper job.

To be honest, it's the smallest screw pins I have ever seen in my relatively short period of watch collecting, and I mistook them to be knock out pins. Lol, I was hammering away, and half the time wondering why the pins just won't barged.

Thankfully, I realised it on time before I nearly broke one of the screw pins.

Anyway, my Borealis Estoril V1 blue had been enjoying partnering with it for the past few days. Man, the bracelet just snap in without much struggle that I had with the StrapCode bracelets. Imho, it a long 1.5 years overdued.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

if you don't want to get a smaller screwdriver, you can plumb it up right quick with a whetstone


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah this bracelet is dope


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, you need a 1 mm size screw driver to do a proper job.
> 
> To be honest, it's the smallest screw pins I have ever seen in my relatively short period of watch collecting, and I mistook them to be knock out pins. Lol, I was hammering away, and half the time wondering why the pins just won't barged.
> 
> ...


I had exactly the same thought - even got out the loupe to magnify them and see if they were actually pins - this is only reason I didn't start hammering away at them! Gonna pick up a 1mm screwdriver today hopefully cheers


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I was in 2 minds whether or not to get a bracelet for my series 1 as I really like it on the Eiluit Perlon and I have a Morellato cordura on the way to try. I also have bracelets already on most my of my other divers.

The website decided for me......"out of stock."


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

For the past few days ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Missed out one ...









Man, the black with Old Radium lume reminds me of the vibe of my Steinhart OVM. Simply beautiful, at least to me. :-!

On the other hand, the Estoril blue "Smurf" look kinda ... Papa Smurf? :-d


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Had the same issues with screws on the bracelet. Like the silky smooth feel to the bracelet, but do wish it were a little beefier! I will admit that I didn't really expect the dial color to have such a lightly toned aqua appearance/look but I'm a definite fan on how the color tone turned out.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Rediscovering my v1 blue with this new bracelet


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Missed out one ...
> 
> View attachment 12980323
> 
> ...


That black with vintage lume is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Going to take my car with the top top down and watch for a spin later today. Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin' good, Jeffie!


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

I am looking to pick up v1. It will be in water a lot. How is there reputation and reliability? Is miyota service cost reasonable?


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Lume looks good. Is it long lasting?


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Lumbo said:


> I am looking to pick up v1. It will be in water a lot. How is there reputation and reliability? Is miyota service cost reasonable?


My other borealis has been totally fine with water for the almost two years I've had it, I would think bad WR is very uncommon these days without some sort of user error like leaving the crown unscrewed. The 9015 is an inexpensive movement and is generally much cheaper to simply replace than get serviced. Lume is good, not outstanding but with the sapphire bezel it looks really cool.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Edit:
Sorry wrong thread! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Think you posted the wrong picture, this is how mine looks.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

yes i do not own autos anymore but the estoril's 9015 hand wind and low cost to replace it have given me second thoughts. i have a precista 18q arriving soon and if it is true that its lume is weak as another recent buyer(s) of the 18q have posted i could be all over the estoril. thanks for the comments!


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Finally I got the style compatible bracelet for the first blue version. 
But also like a modern bracelet on the black one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Those look great! Nice shots and bracelet pairings


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

That bracelet on #2 looks pretty damn sweet!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

DiversWatch said:


> Finally I got the style compatible bracelet for the first blue version.
> But also like a modern bracelet on the black one.
> 
> View attachment 12997831
> ...


Stunning photos. Very skilful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'll have to say, I received my blue Estoril the other day, and I'm really liking it. The color of blue is much more intense and bright than I had expected, but I've gotten used to it, and rather enjoy it now.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

I like that color too but what are letters IDW?


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Does anyone know when Borealis site will sell 20mm SS bracelet or rubber straps?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Lumbo said:


> I like that color too but what are letters IDW?


DW. Diver's Watches. The Facebook group that commissioned the special edition. http://www.borealiswatch.com/store/Divers-Watches-Facebook-Group-c25646106/


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Lumbo said:


> Does anyone know when Borealis site will sell 20mm SS bracelet or rubber straps?


the estoril bracelet is already sold out.

20mm orange rubber still in stock. if you don't want to wait for black and blue, try toxic magnum or deep blue hydro 91


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

wow, that didn't take long


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mattm0691 said:


> wow, that didn't take long


TWSS


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Pics this week.


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Pics this week.
> 
> View attachment 13005069
> 
> ...


very nice! Some pictures make this lume look overly orange, but it doesn't really here- is it just regular colored old radium lume?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mattm0691 said:


> very nice! Some pictures make this lume look overly orange, but it doesn't really here- is it just regular colored old radium lume?


Yes, it is regular coloured old radium (light brownish with a tint of yellow), at least to me.


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes, it is regular coloured old radium (light brownish with a tint of yellow), at least to me.


Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Love the lume on this watch!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Took it off the fantastic bracelet for a bit and put it on a genuine sailcloth strap.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Just received a Morellato cordura strap for the Estoril:









Soooo comfortable and really looks Hollywood.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice strap! Just picked up v1 blue w numbers. I am excited it looks amazing and it is very difficult to find a 9015 movement in a quality sub 42 dial watch out there. V2 blue w dw logo just ain't working for me.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

I agree that the dw fontis not consistent at all w existing nor in keeping in spirit of homage character


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I bought two out of indecision and now I’ve picked.
The bracelet is fantastic btw.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Thursday everyone! Well my other watches are collecting dust as I keep wearing this homage to the Omega Seamaster 300 professional from the mid/late 60s by Borealis. It maybe the styling, or the comfort on the sail strap that is doing it. But whatever the reason, I just love wearing it. If you have one, why do you like it so so much?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, I have four and I love three of them. The one I didn't love as much as the other three is at f29 now.

Why do I love them? I don't know why. I just do.


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

I own the Borealis Estoril DW Big Triangle and got the Helson Sharkmaster 300 12 Dial in today. Will likely do a comparison post


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

sculldogg86 said:


> I own the Borealis Estoril DW Big Triangle and got the Helson Sharkmaster 300 12 Dial in today. Will likely do a comparison post


Nice. |>

Looking forward to your comparative review.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

New acquisition. 
What do you guys think of my Hexad bracelet? 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> New acquisition.
> What do you guys think of my Hexad bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


overpowering


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

taike said:


> overpowering


I think you are right. But isn't the OEM bracelet the same?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> I think you are right. But isn't the OEM bracelet the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Huge fan of the Hexad on my Khuraburi. I missed the boat on the Borealis bracelet but your photos tempt me to try an Endmill. Did you have to modify the end links to fit? What end links did you order with your bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

AeroDynamik said:


> Huge fan of the Hexad on my Khuraburi. I missed the boat on the Borealis bracelet but your photos tempt me to try an Endmill. Did you have to modify the end links to fit? What end links did you order with your bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a strapcode oyster endlink which i think was made for the Seiko SKX023. I had a Hexad for Sumo lying around, and I just switched out the endlinks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great picture! Thanks for sharing. I do miss my estoril.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

I know I'm late to the game.
But just had to share this.

The bracelet for the Tisell Marine Diver fits on the Estoril perfectly! No wiggles and standard spring bars can be used.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntlMan (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry if this is a stupid question- Has the latest batch of Borealis Estoril 300 been released? I just came upon them now and I see on the site they are still in pre-order mode (and can't pre-order anymore). Are they still yet to come out? If so, am I out of luck without ability to pre-order? Or are they already released and sold out for good?

I really really want a Blue with Old Radium


----------



## IntlMan (Aug 23, 2015)

Edit- double post


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

IntlMan said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question- Has the latest batch of Borealis Estoril 300 been released? I just came upon them now and I see on the site they are still in pre-order mode (and can't pre-order anymore). Are they still yet to come out? If so, am I out of luck without ability to pre-order? Or are they already released and sold out for good?
> 
> I really really want a Blue with Old Radium


Long gone. "Not before next year" was the response to an Estoril being dropped this year. Have a look on their forum on their website. Their next releae of the Estoril 300 will be 43.50mm.

There was also mention of a new Sea Storm being released.


----------



## IntlMan (Aug 23, 2015)

Techme said:


> Long gone. "Not before next year" was the response to an Estoril being dropped this year. Have a look on their forum on their website. Their next releae of the Estoril 300 will be 43.50mm.
> 
> There was also mention of a new Sea Storm being released.


Thanks for the reply. Darn I missed it. Definitely don't want a hubcap sized watch, I was hoping that trend was dying out.

It seems I'll check a micro brands site and they'll be doing a pre-sale for a watch I don't want, and then when I check back down the road they have already sold out of a watch I _do_ want, and the cycle repeats.

I wish some of these companies would be more willing to roll the profits into immediately re-purchasing a new batch of the in-demand watches, instead of never having steady stock and wanting them to be pre-sold before buying from the factory.


----------



## IntlMan (Aug 23, 2015)

Edit- double post again somehow


----------



## LionOfZion (Apr 29, 2012)

Should I use marathon spring bars with my "new to me" E300?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

LionOfZion said:


> Should I use marathon spring bars with my "new to me" E300?


if you like


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

IntlMan said:


> Thanks for the reply. Darn I missed it. Definitely don't want a hubcap sized watch, I was hoping that trend was dying out.
> 
> It seems I'll check a micro brands site and they'll be doing a pre-sale for a watch I don't want, and then when I check back down the road they have already sold out of a watch I _do_ want, and the cycle repeats.
> 
> I wish some of these companies would be more willing to roll the profits into immediately re-purchasing a new batch of the in-demand watches, instead of never having steady stock and wanting them to be pre-sold before buying from the factory.


They sell the watches before they get them (if they are successful and have a reputation). Otherwise they would have a considerable amount of money parked doing nothing. It's kind of like a middle man scenario. They design and advertise, we as the consumers order (fund the project) and the factory pumps 'em out. The successful projects get restocked (Armida A12, Estoril 300), so the sellers know they will move pieces. Waiting in between restocking increases demand and prices and maintains exclusivity. Plus, there's always another watch to homage...


----------



## IntlMan (Aug 23, 2015)

Techme said:


> Waiting in between restocking increases demand and prices and maintains exclusivity


In other words- all great things for the business owner, crappy for the customer.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

IntlMan said:


> In other words- all great things for the business owner, crappy for the customer.


Not if you're an owner.


----------



## LionOfZion (Apr 29, 2012)

taike said:


> if you like


thanks for the advice


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Techme said:


> Their next releae of the Estoril 300 will be 43.50mm.


Ew, why?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Ew, why?


for those that prefer larger watches


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm liking the bond seamaster bracelet on the borealis, it's a really good fit.







I enjoy the bracelet on the estoril more than on it's intended watch...







bracelet is omega part #1503/825.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randyleeg (Jun 30, 2018)

just arrived vintage lume no date, and love it. threw it on an old beads of rice I had and the result is shown here.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ No date? I need new glasses.


----------



## Randyleeg (Jun 30, 2018)

Ha, looking for a no date! Not this is a no date, sorry!


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

I think Date vs NoDate is less visible than different bracelets.
The old style bracelet is a really nice one. Also with the first version Estoril.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

DiversWatch said:


> I think Date vs NoDate is less visible than different bracelets.
> The old style bracelet is a really nice one. Also with the first version Estoril.
> 
> View attachment 13267007


The bracelet on the left watch is after market though isn't it? V1 only had a nato.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes, the left is a black V1 with a speedy style after market bracelet,
the right is a blue V1 with the Borealis made president style bracelet.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## LionOfZion (Apr 29, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the average power reserve for the BOREALIS ESTORIL 300 is?

Thank you.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

40hrs


----------



## LionOfZion (Apr 29, 2012)

taike said:


> 40hrs


Thank you. I think mine is getting less.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

LionOfZion said:


> Can anyone tell me what the average power reserve for the BOREALIS ESTORIL 300 is?
> 
> Thank you.


Miyota Caliber 9015 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com

Power Reserve: 42 hours


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Double Post


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

V2 Blue dial, old radium.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## LionOfZion (Apr 29, 2012)

Techme said:


> Miyota Caliber 9015 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com
> 
> Power Reserve: 42 hours


Thanks, I'm going to measure it again. But think it's about 28-30 hours.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

LionOfZion said:


> Thanks, I'm going to measure it again. But think it's about 28-30 hours.


Is it fully wound? It usually takes 40 full crown turn (i usually do 80 stroke of hand winding) to get the power reserve to full.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LionOfZion (Apr 29, 2012)

hanif.rayney said:


> Is it fully wound? It usually takes 40 full crown turn (i usually do 80 stroke of hand winding) to get the power reserve to full.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you I'll give that a try.


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

*300 DW edition on BOR*

300 on Beads of rice.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: 300 DW edition on BOR*



trianglebrick said:


> 300 on Beads of rice.


Nice. Want to share your source of the beads of rice?


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: 300 DW edition on BOR*

It's a vintage bor from the 60's I've had for a while, but it fits nicely.


SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nice. Want to share your source of the beads of rice?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: 300 DW edition on BOR*



trianglebrick said:


> It's a vintage bor from the 60's I've had for a while, but it fits nicely.


Thanks bro. |>


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Better late than never. Had a tough time deciding on my next diver. Looked at Nodus, Zodiac, Evant, Precista, Traska, others, in addition to different Estoril variations and decided the Estoril big triangle no date blue was what I'd go with this time around. I'll probably be putting it on my blue Borealis rubber strap initially.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

I have sold my Estoril. My biggest issue with the Estoril is the narrow gap between the case and the spring bar. I love changing straps and this is really a big minus for me. I tried curved spring bars, but it's just not the same. And it has destroyed a few of my natos and leather straps. Same reason I let go of my Squale and Tisell.



















IG: @horobro


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

hanif.rayney said:


> I have sold my Estoril. My biggest issue with the Estoril is the narrow gap between the case and the spring bar. I love changing straps and this is really a big minus for me. I tried curved spring bars, but it's just not the same. And it has destroyed a few of my natos and leather straps. Same reason I let go of my Squale and Tisell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting! 

I totally understand you but this is the first time I hear that the watch has to go in favor of the straps!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

I started to missing my sold Estoril, hence I did some research on Borealis forum.

There are chances for more 41mm Estorils later in this year!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

v1triol said:


> I started to missing my sold Estoril, hence I did some research on Borealis forum.
> 
> There are chances for more 41mm Estorils later in this year!
> 
> View attachment 14135091


Oh yes!

Let's keep this thread alive, I'm in the same boat. Miss mine too.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

These are great.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

hanif.rayney said:


> I have sold my Estoril. My biggest issue with the Estoril is the narrow gap between the case and the spring bar. I love changing straps and this is really a big minus for me. I tried curved spring bars, but it's just not the same. And it has destroyed a few of my natos and leather straps. Same reason I let go of my Squale and Tisell.


Sold mine too (post 2579) a couple months ago. No complaints with the watch, it's very nice and I like Borealis overall.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Keep the  alive!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Keep the  alive!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Great shot!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Keep the  alive!


OK


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I am disappointed that Carlos canceled the XL version of the Estoril but I certainly understand his reluctance to expose himself to a potential financial loss if the minimum order quantity of 300 pieces doesn’t sell out immediately. 43 mm is my diver sweet spot. That said, I look forward to another run of the 41.5 mm version (hopefully without the DW logo) and I hope to snag a black dial, no date, big triangle variant. I had a blue Gen 1 and now have my collection in a position where a black Estoril would be welcomed. That would make the seventh Borealis I’ve owned. They are my favorite micro-brand.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I am disappointed that Carlos canceled the XL version of the Estoril, but I certainly understand his reluctance to expose himself to a potential financial loss if the minimum order quantity of 300 pieces doesn’t sell out immediately. 43 mm is my diver sweet spot. That said, I look forward to another run of the 41.5 mm version (hopefully without the DW logo) and I hope to snag a black dial, no date, big triangle variant. I had a blue Gen 1 and now have my collection in a position where a black Estoril would be welcomed. That would make the seventh Borealis I’ve owned. They are my favorite micro-brand.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

catlike said:


> OK
> 
> View attachment 14146243
> 
> ...


Awesome pics.

I still think my departed Estoril was one of the best value watches i have come across.

What would I change for a next round?

I'd probably go for the black dial or hope for a darker richer blue like the helson version. Maybe C3 this time around too.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I am a huge fan of the British MoD spec big triangle, 3-6-9, dial and would definitely pick up a black or blue big triangle no-date Estoril from the next run, if it happens. It will fit quite nicely between my PRS-18q and my CWC Mk. II Quartz, and give me an auto in that little group of divers.

Please do not add any additional text or logos to the dial. The previous blue is fine; if people want a darker, deeper blue, that would work as well.

If Borealis is concerned about selling a minimum quantity, I would suggest in addition to black and / or dark blue dials, adding a medium gray and/or a white dial option, which might encourage additional purchases from those who already have a black or blue Estoril.

I did pick up one of the DWF "Smurftorils" and while I really like the watch's size and construction, the light, bright blue is just a little too...I don't know, maybe "too playful" for my taste. I could wear it on the beach in Florida, or the Caribbean, I suppose, but on me at least, anywhere else, it will look out of place. So I'm going to be moving it along to a new home._ Hint, hint..._. It has convinced me, though, that I want a "standard issue" big triangle Estoril.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

My Borealis Estoril 300 on a (so comfortable) Barton Elite silicone strap. Here's a pic of mine on a hike this morning.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Any news on when the next run of the Estoril will be produced?


----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

Gratuitous wrist shot - big triangle black dial I bought off this site now on a geckota rally strap in light brown. As usual when getting a new watch I seem to go through my strap collection (which now exceeds the number of watches I own) hunting for that perfect look. Not certain this is it for the Borealis but it’s very comfortable and will do for the moment. I actually think this watch looks best on a bracelet.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Very quiet in here . .


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still miss mine. I think if I got a black dial it may have been a keeper. Great value.

I do cruise watch recon for Estorils from time to time....


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I do cruise watch recon for Estorils from time to time....


hehe, same.

Oddly, the gen.2 "DW" models almost never show up; would be nice to get one of those, what with the bracelet and all...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I think I read on the Borealis forum that a new Estoril batch will drop this year. It depends on current or future projects I guess.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I could possibly be tempted by a new batch if the pricing hasn’t jumped significantly. Maybe I would go for a big triangle with date in black this time as a heck of a solid daily wear piece. If they had bracelets even better! Though I really enjoyed mine on eulit perlon and I could also see a seatbelt NATO being a slick match in black or the bond black/grey.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmmm, new batch you say? Very tempting...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

If a new batch does emerge (and if hasn't bloated to 44 mm (ahem...BULOVA!!!!) I'll pick one up.


----------

